# ¿ Querés derrochar dinero ?, entrá al rincón del Audiófilo.



## Fogonazo

Este tema se derivó de este "Otro" tema



Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End


----------



## nicsaru

Siempre me dió mucha gracia ver las propagandas en las tiendas de musica, donde con carteles enormes hacían saber la potencia del equipo: 6500watts!!!
jaja!
Jamas supe en que basaban esa falacia, pero siempre me dio mucha risa.. (claro con un poco de pena por la desinfomacion general, al dejar que pasen cosas asi)


----------



## electromecanico

MFK08 dijo:


> yo solo digo que el oro es mejor conductor que el cobre...


no...apoyo el comentario en vez la plata es mejor conductor que el cobre y el oro veanlo en la tabla siguiente http://electroprincipios.blogspot.com/2008_08_01_archive.html
y los archivos es con respecto a la dicipacion de temperatura de distintos metales respecto de su masa o ""tamaño""


----------



## roberto sirigu

El oro digo yo es un buen conductor pare tener una  buena contá corriente un buen amplificador por un tiempo razonable tendrá un funcionamiento correcto el oído humano varia con los años las enfermedad , las depresión y un largo etc.. No busques la felicidad.....sólo se feliz


----------



## maomastering

roberto sirigu dijo:


> El oro digo yo es un buen conductor pare tener una  buena contá corriente un buen amplificador por un tiempo razonable tendrá un funcionamiento correcto el oído humano varia con los años las enfermedad , las depresión y un largo etc.. No busques la felicidad.....sólo se feliz



Oro???

Manley 16x2 Line Mixer: $8,100.00
ProAc Response D80: $17,995.00
Millennia LPE-2: $8,549.99
PMC Loudspeakers BB5-A: $79,000.00
SPL MMC 1 Mastering Console:$78,849.00

Todos éstos equipos (y muchos mas!!!) se encuentran dentro de la gama de productos mas utilizados por los profesionales del audio. Ninguno posee conexiones bañadas en oro ni cosas por el estilo.
En lo único que marca la diferencia el Oro es en las cápsulas de micrófonos condenser...

Salu2!!!
maomastering...

pd.¿Por qué tan obsesionados con el oro en los equipos de audio?


----------



## saulsdr

A mi me gustaria agregar ese molesto sentido que tienen ciertos audiofilos de agregar capacitores por todas partes como locos tratando de disminuir el ruido de los circuitos, tal vez seria bueno que agregaras este mito:

Filtros selectivos de frecuencias

A mi punto de vista es una de las cosas que siempre he oidado de los mitos del audio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Estaba leyendo un poco en diyaudio.com y me encontré con tema donde hacían referencia a este "fusible" High-End:
Les paso el link por que en verdad vale la pena leerlo...

http://www.audiodestination.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=11_97&products_id=703

PD: No se vayan a comprar uno, eh?...solo valen 60 libras esterlinas...


----------



## Fogonazo

Phonosophie 13 Amp Gold Plated Fuse *(£59.50)*
En lugar de arena en el interior del fusible debe tener polvo de diamantes.

De repente me acorde de algo:


----------



## mnicolau

Qué gente cara dura!! 90U$S el fusible del equipo... 
Hasta dónde llegan algunos...

"by replacing even one standard fuse with a Phonosophie fuse will put a smile on your face."

Jaja en la cara del fabricante le faltó aclarar! Muy técnica la información proporcionada...

"Consider this an ESSENTIAL upgrade!"


----------



## Cacho

En la página de los piratones que lo fabrican dice:


> ...absolutely not and *by replacing even one standard fuse with a Phonosophie fuse will put a smile on your face. *
> Its like removing a curtain from in front of your loudspeakers as everything just becomes more open,detailed and spacious whilst sounding very natural (vocals just sound real) with no aggression.
> *What was a congested sound on a complex piece of music is now easy to follow. *
> Ideal for both music and AV systems.
> *Consider this an ESSENTIAL upgrade!*


En negritas:

-"Reemplazar un fusible estándar por un Phonosophie va a dibujar una sonrisa en su rostro"
La verdad, la sonrisa va a estar en los rostros de los vendedores (y sus billeteras) y de los que tengan una leve idea de electrónica al oír lo que este tipo pagó por esa porquería. 

-"Lo que era un sonido congestionado en una compleja pieza musical ahora es fácil de entender"
Más vale, porque con lo que pagó por esas cositas la sugestión trabaja como loca.

-"¡Considere esto como una mejora ESENCIAL!"
Bueh...

Lo más triste es que más de tres giles lo habrán comprado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> De repente me acorde de algo:



<offtopic>No me vas a decir que la cara del loro no es Genial!</offtopic>


----------



## zeta_bola_1

jaja, que chorros. ahora, si al que lo compre se le funde, se va a querer matar

eza, el lorito parece estar diciendo: que pasa por aca??


----------



## Helminto G.

yo vendo fusibles tipo mexicano mas baratos, para mayor referencia es ese comodo alambrito que se enrreda en el fundible quemado, haa pero eso si calculenlo antes de que quemen algo mas que el fusible


----------



## ernestogn

lo peor del caso es que el gringo que se compre ese fusible le va a presumir a sus amigos ,lo claro que suena su equipo ahora , que no sabe como pudo vivir sin el !


----------



## Helminto G.

lo que se venden son nesecidades no productos, y al tener un equipo caro tienes la necesidad de comprarle accesorios caros


----------



## ehbressan

Lo malo de algunos productos Hi End, es que no son Hi Fi y encima son incomprables......
Son especialmente diseñados y comercializados para Audiophools, perdon, Audiofilos.



Helminto G. dijo:


> el audio es un arte, un arte es subjetivo, lo subjetivo no se puede explicar y lo que no se puede esxplicar nos obstinamos en explicarlo, el aprecio a la poesia depende de la cultura y las experiansias de quien lo lee y sobretodo de su gusto, me parece que es lo mismo para el audio.
> 
> 
> pd: quiero un valvular



Helminto, sin ofender quisiera corregir tu opinion. El Audio no es un arte, es ciencia, parte electronica, parte acustica. La musica es arte y el musico, artista. El, junto con el ingeniero de grabacion ya decidio como debia sonar su arte. Todo lo que se haga despues para modificarlo a gusto del oyente, esta barbaro, pero en la primer modificacion, ya se acabo la Alta Fidelidad. La misma se trata de que podamos escuchar lo que el musico, artista, y el ingeniero de grabacion, quisieron que escucharamos.


----------



## palotronix

Eduardo dijo:


> La 'locura' de los cables esta siempre referida a los de salida. Pero eso no significa que no roben tambien con los de entrada.
> 
> Esta empresa por ejemplo, tiene cables de entrada a 2100U$S el par de 1.5m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pearcable.com/sub_products_anjou.htm
> 
> Tambien cables de salida a 7250U$S el par de 12' .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pearcable.com/sub_products_anjou_sc.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Pero tenemos esta otra empresa:
> http://transparentcable.com/index2.html
> 
> Que ofrece una completa linea de cables y accesorios para exigentes (lease imbeciles)
> Tiene una lista de precios del 2007 en pdf bastante extensa donde en cables de interconexion encontramos al modelo "OPUS MM RCA SOMM25" a 17500U$S  y al "OPUS MM BAL BOMM25" a 27800U$S.
> 
> En cables de salida nos ofrece el "OPUS MM SC OMM25" a 43000U$S el par de 25' .
> 
> Para aquellos que el cable de video les quedo corto, ofrece el "REFERENCE XL RGB Video XLRGB20" de 20' a 13600U$S.
> 
> 
> En fin... la culpa no es del chancho. Si esta gente ofrece eso es porque hay un enooorme mercado de imbeciles cuya mayor satisfaccion es mostrar cuanto gastaron y asi sentirse 'diferentes' (ninguno de los que compra cables para hi-end dejara de decirte en algun momento y con 'naturalidad' cuanto pago).


Igual no me parece necesario un cable de 1000 dolares... eso es manipular a la gente y tirar la plata.

Un buen cable mallado de los que se encuentran en cualquier lado comparado con esos cables, no creo que tenga mucha diferencia si lo sometemos al osciloscopio. 
O sea, a una prueba técnica. 

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Hi-End = Hi-Fi + Mentiras Caras.

Hi-End: Un LM3886 con unos pocos componentes soldados, borneras bañadas en oro, una lucecita azul, conectores de níquel/cadmio, pintura tricapa, cables de cobre libres de oxígeno y cuanta porquería cara haya puesta adentro.
En definitiva, un "que se vea bonito".

Hi-Fi: El mismo integrado, mismo circuito, mismas distorsiones, un gabinete convencional y 1/10 del precio.

Saludos
Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Muy bueno Cacho, agrego:
El componente Hi End debe llevar un nombre raro, llamativo, de origen foraneo, si es en Ingles o que parezca Aleman, Sueco o Dinamarques, mejor.
Y los comentarios del vendedor tendrá palabras rebuscadas como "brillo", "transparencia", "autoridad", y otra sarta de pelo*udeces variadas, al describir el sonido.
Resultado sonoro/parametros:
Los mismos, aunque en varios casos, mejor Hi Fi.
Sds.


----------



## HADES

ehbressan dijo:


> Muy bueno Cacho, agrego:
> El componente Hi End debe llevar un nombre raro, llamativo, de origen foraneo, si es en Ingles o que parezca Aleman, Sueco o Dinamarques, mejor.
> Y los comentarios del vendedor tendrá palabras rebuscadas como "brillo", "transparencia", "autoridad", y otra sarta de pelo*udeces variadas, al describir el sonido.
> Resultado sonoro/parametros:
> Los mismos, aunque en varios casos, mejor Hi Fi.
> Sds.



Solo agrego cacho que olvidaste mencionar los supercondensadores de 1500uF!

Y con lo del titulo tambien a veces tienden agregar al "nombre raro" _2000
_ o tambien _3000 plus
_

saludos!

HADES


----------



## mnicolau

Dejo un par de links bastante interesantes con variedad de productos descabellados...

http://www.higherfi.com/

Y por último...

www.milliondollarstereos.com

Tengo ganas de encargar el 4º pack... sí, el de 190.000 U$S en cableado y conexiones y "sólo" 50.000 U$S en misceláneos, una ganga... 
Si alguien más está interesado tal vez nos hacen algún descuento por cantidad


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

A mi me gustó un ampli de tubos que saca 150W y consume 800W y que cuesta 350.000 Dolares, el problema es que tendria que colocarme oidos nuevos para escuchar ese super sonidazo de otra dimension.


----------



## Dano

Les aseguro que si agarran una caja igual a esas caras, ponen unas válvuals que le anden los filamentos, un STK adentro y lo venden a 50.000 dólares como equipo HI-Fi, mas de uno va a decir que nunca escuchó nada parecido, que el sonido tiene otra dimensión y cosas como esas.

Dicho de una manera mas Rioplatense: "La flashean de super audiofilos y no tienen ni idea".


----------



## electrodin

¡¡¡ yooo.. quiero un conocosmiga!!!.....










		HTML:
	

Uno de los soportes de audio (un CD, por ejemplo), que haya sido "cargado" con el cono "COSMIGA" y reproducido  en un sistema de sonido de nivel medio o incluso bajo, proporciona una calidad que supera en una proporción  muy considerable a la de otro sistema de bastante más alto nivel y precio superior, al reproducir la misma fuente  de sonido, pero a la que no le haya sido aplicado el cono.

... je je.


----------



## discokey

antiworldx dijo:


> Otra vez la misma discusion???
> 
> Cada vez que reviven este tema, no es mas que lo mismo con otras palabras... creo que ya habiamos quedado conformes con el hecho de decir, que el uso de CD, Vinilo, Cinta, Cilindro de estaño, y lo que quieran y gusten, era decision final del gusto personal, y que el sistema digital era el sistema que mejores prestaciones tenia, pero sin ser un factor desicivo al gusto personal.
> 
> No entiendo por que volver a discutir lo mismo.



, venga lo dejo que ciertamente en este y otros foros es un tema jarto discutido.


----------



## ernestogn

lean esta joyita del analisis cientifico
http://www.audioperformance.com.ar/6/cables1.htm
*
Cuando los efectos pelicular y de proximidad fuerzan a una parte de la señal musical a saltar entre hebras, la resistencia de cada una de estas conexiones entre hebras cambia (o se contrae) con cambios en el flujo de corriente. 
Este fenómeno, llamado RESISTENCIA DE CONTRACCION, produce distorsión que borronea la información musical y agrega texturas granulada al sonido. *

Extraordinaria la imaginacion del charlatan que escribio eso....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ernestogn dijo:


> *Cuando los efectos pelicular y de proximidad fuerzan a una parte de la señal musical a saltar entre hebras, la resistencia de cada una de estas conexiones entre hebras cambia (o se contrae) con cambios en el flujo de corriente.
> Este fenómeno, llamado RESISTENCIA DE CONTRACCION, produce distorsión que borronea la información musical y agrega texturas granulada al sonido. *



Que HDRMP!!!!!!
     
Y lo mas grave es que hay muchos que escuchan las diferencias!!!!...aunque para estos ya tengo una teoría psicológica, que tiene que ver con el complejo de inferioridad y las ganas de sobresalir....pero ya me fuí al diablo!


----------



## Cacho

Ernesto, eso que pusiste ahí sería una muy buena comedia si no hubiera gente que les cree...



> Este fenómeno, llamado RESISTENCIA DE CONTRACCION, produce distorsión que borronea la  información musical y agrega texturas granulada al sonido.
> La resistencia de contracción puede ser reducida al minimizar ambos, el efecto pelicular y el de  proximidad (como en los cables tipo E, F y G) o mediante el mejoramiento de la  conexión entre hebras. Bañar las hebras de cobre con estaño o plata puede mejorar estas conexiones entre hebras ya que el cobre desnudo  tiene gran propensión a problemas debidos a corrosión de superficie. De este modo, costosas hebras de plata pura o de cobre de muy alta  pureza significan alguna ventaja, pero fallan en solucionar completamente el  problema. La resistencia de contracción solo puede ser totalmente eliminada de los cables de audio cuando se aísla individualmente cada hebra del cable.


Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamita...
Le faltó aclarar que la sección debe tender a 0 y el número de hebras a infinito para que el efecto sea neutralizado.


> *Relación sinergética*
> La compatibilidad de diferentes cables de interconexión y de parlante es una importante faceta en la performance de un sistema de audio. Existe una relación consistente entre los cables de interconexión y de parlante que fueron diseñados para ser usados juntos. En la mayoría de éstas combinaciones, la frecuencia crítica del cable de interconexión es de tres a cuatro veces mayor que la del cable de parlante. La mayoría de los fabricantes de cable parecen seleccionar ésta relación de frecuencias críticas de 3 o 4 a 1 en sus evaluaciones de escucha, debido a que esa relación produce un espaciamiento entre las regiones acentuadas de modo tal que se combinen para producir una estructura  armónica relativamente balanceada.
> La más predecible de las interacciones entre cables es la incompatibilidad de cables de  interconexión y de parlante que tienen prácticamente las mismas frecuencias críticas. Cuando tal combinación es utilizada en un sistema usualmente el resultado es un sonido irritantemente brillante. Por el contrario,  cuando las frecuencias críticas del cable de interconexión y de parlante están muy espaciadas entre sí, el resultado es un sonido opaco con pérdida de detalle musical en el rango comprendido entre esas frecuencias. Esta relación explica porqué combinar cables que fueron diseñados para ser usados juntos generalmente resulta en mejor sonido que la mezcla de cables dentro de un sistema.


¡Más! 



> *Conclusión*
> Las diferencias sónicas entre cables de audio son claramente el resultado de características de diseño que pueden ser examinadas, medidas y comparadas. El sonido de cualquier cable se encuentra directamente relacionado con su  desviación resistiva, reactiva y de impedancia. Más aún, los cables que fueron diseñados para complementarse recíprocamente muestran desviaciones espaciadas apropiadamente con el objeto de minimizar  desbalances armónicos.
> Finalmente, aún cuando la influencia de loas cables en la reproducción  musical dependerá de como combinen sus características sónicas con las del resto del sistema asociado, un cable de parámetros de diseño optimizados será capaz de una mejor performance que uno que no tenga éstas características, al ser utilizado en un sistema de audio neutral o de referencia.


¡Y hasta sacan conclusiones!

No, muy fuerte para mí...
Lean el link, no tiene desperdicio. Mejor dicho, es todo un desperdicio... Pero bueno, se entiende la idea ¿no?.


Saludos


----------



## ernestogn

*Pregunta retorica:
*yo lo que quiero saber es por que se meten con los cables y no hablan de transistores "libres de electrones parasitos" o capacitores con "electrolito libre de Iones negativos" , 

*respuesta a la pregunta retorica:*

A cualquier gil de estos le venden cables con las puntas doradas , pero nadie que sepa ALGO de electronica le venden un transistor libre de oxigeno. 


lo malo es que a ese vinculo lo encontre buscando informacion sobre hilo de litz ....


----------



## hazard_1998

una vuelta uno me conto que un hijo de buena madre, ingeniero electronico argentino, fabricante de equipos hi end... aplastaba con una pinza los capacitores bipolares de sus circuitos para darle mas detalle a los agudos......y el que me lo contaba, estaba creidisimo de que era cierto!:cabezon::cabezon::cabezon::cabezon:


----------



## Dano

Leí hasta la mitad y podría calificar ese texto como un EPIC FAIL.

X-reactancia inductiva

Capacitancia.


El  animalito que escribió no le puso letra a la capacitancia, que tambien es incorrecto porque si venía hablando de reactancia, debería poner reactancia capacitiva.
Al menos si creés que sabes algo ponele las letras Xl y Xc.

En fin, si quieren conocer sensaciones extrañas como reir y llorar a la vez leanlo.


----------



## xavirom

Esto se puede ver en mercadolibre................

Estos si que fuman de la buena eh!!

Se trarta del "POWER BANK ULTRA HIGH END" para 220V

He aquí el relato de esta impresionante historia de ciencia ficción!



> QUE FUNCION CUMPLE UN ACCESORIO DE ESTE TIPO? SIMPLEMENTE MEJORA Y OPTIMIZA LA CALIDAD DE CONTACTO Y LA CONDUCCION DE CORRIENTE.​ --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ COMO LO HACE?​ GRACIAS A LA SUPERFICIE DE CONTACTO, LA PRESION EJERCIDA EN LA MISMA Y EL ELEMENTO DISPONIBLE EN EL PUNTO DEL MISMO.​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ CUAL ES LA DIFERENCIA CON RESPECTO A UN COMPONENTE GENERICO?ENTIENDASE POR COMPONENTE GENERICO LA ZAPATILLA QUE USTED COMPRA EN EL SUPERMERCADO OCASAS DE ELECTRICIDAD DEL GREMIO CON NUESTRO TIPO DE CONTACTO.​​ EN PRIMER LUGAR EL PLASTICO CONTRA METAL Y MADERA: LA RESONANCIA Y EL FILTRADO DE AMBOS ES ABSOLUTAMENTE DISTINTA.​ METAL Y MADERA GENERA UN OPTIMO TIMBRE FINAL Y EL CASI NULO PUNTO DE RESONANCIA, GRADO LAB APLICA ESTE CONCEPTO EN SU AURICULAR TOPE DE LINEA PS 1000I​ SUPERFICIE Y UNIFORMIDAD DE CONTACTO: EN LOS GENERICOS ESTO NO ESTA CONTEMPLADO DIRECTAMENTE POR LO TANTO EL PUNTO ES POBRE Y ADEMAS TIENE JUEGO, ESTO CREA DISTORSIÓN POR FALSO CONTACTO CON POSTERIOR OXIDACIÓN Y GENERANDO PELICULA DE CARBON Y DEFORMACION POR TEMPERATURA.​ EN LAS FICHAS DE GAMA DIGNA APLICABLE AL AUDIO EL NIVEL DE PRESION DE CONTACTO PUEDE LLEGAR A LOS 30 KILOS, LA SUPERFICIE DE CONTACTO PUEDE SUPERAR EN 100 VECES EL PUNTO DE UN GENERICO, EL JUEGO ES NULO, LA DISTORSION SE MINIMIZA POR LOS PULIDOS A ESCALA MICROMETRICA.​ ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ Y CON RESPECTO AL SONIDO?​ EL LATON, NORMALMENTE UTILIZADO EN GENERICOS ES RESISTIVO Y GENERA DISTORSION POR LO ANTERIORMENTE DICHO​ EL BRONCE CON DIFERENTES TRATADOS Y BAÑOS MODIFICA ESTE ASPECTO ROTUNDAMENTE Y DE UN MODO DRAMATICO.​ EL CAMBIO EN EL SONIDO ES INMEDIATO Y SUPREMO, MEJORANDO LUEGO DURANTE LOS SIGUIENTES 60 DIAS EN LOS SIGUIENTES ASPECTOS.​ LIMPIEZA, DETALLES, RANGO DINAMICO, DISTORSION EN BAJA FRECUENCIA, SOUNDSTAGE, LIQUIDEZ EN​ MEDIOS Y PODRIA SEGUIR....​---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ COMO OCURRE ESTO?​ LA CORRIENTE ES AL SISTEMA DE AUDIO COMO EL AIRE O EL ALIMENTO PARA NOSOTROS, CUANTO MEJOR SEA Y DE MEJOR CALIDAD, MEJOR NOS SENTIREMOS, MAS SANOS ESTAREMOS, MAS DISFRUTAREMOS, MAS VIVIREMOS. TAMBIEN PODEMOS TOMAR EL EJEMPLO DEL COMBUSTIBLE PARA UN AUTO Y SUS CONSECUENCIAS.​ LOS COMPONENTES ELECTRONICOS NECESITAN SER ENCHUFADOS Y ELLOS SE VEN AFECTADOS POR ESTO.​--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ MI RESPUESTA.​ EL POWER BANK ZIRO ES MI PROPUESTA, IMPRIMI EN ELLA LA EXPERIENCIA ACUMULADA Y LOS SECRETOS DESCUBIERTOS POR LOS TESTEOS DE TODO TIPO, SIN COMETER LOS ERRORES QUE POSEEN OTROS COMPONENTES QUE PROBAMOS Y MEDIMOS.​ DESDE DONDE OTROS TERMINARON, YO COMENCÉ​ ME CONSULTAN A MENUDO POR SOLUCIONES AL RESPECTO, ESTA ES UNA DE ELLAS CON UN GENUINO RESULTADO, NO PORQUE LO DIGA UN ARTICULO, REVISTA O REVIEW. MUCHOS DE ESTOS PRODUCTOS SOLO MEJORAN LA CALIDAD DEL CONTACTO EN PARTE Y CON ELLO VENDEN UN SISTEMA COMPLETO ACONDICIONADOR DE CORRIENTE QUE REALIZANDO PRUEBAS DE LABORATORIO VIMOS QUE LA CURVA DE LA DISTORSION DE LA LINEA COMO ENTRO....SALIO.​ MI SOLUCION ES, MEJORAR EL PUNTO DE CONTACTO DE MODO SUPERLATIVO, FILTRAR RF Y EMI, ELIMINAR RESONANCIAS DE CAJAS GENERICAS O DE CHASIS DEBIL QUE VIBRA CON LA MUSICA, FILTRAR LA CORRIENTE CON ELEMENTOS PROBADOS QUE CAMBIAN EL IMPACTO MUSICAL DE MODO ABSOLUTO Y MANTENIENDO LA CANTIDAD DE CORRIENTE NECESARIA CONSTANTEMENTE.​ MI RESPUESTA ES SOLUCIONAR *DEFINITIVAMENTE* SUS ERRORES PRESENTES EN LO QUE A CORRIENTE SE REFIERE.​ EN EL ZIRO POWER BANK NO HABRA MENTIRAS, NO HABRA HISTORIAS, NO HABRA ANECDOTAS,PERO HABRA RESULTADOS.....​​ PARA QUIEN LOS QUIERA. PUEDO COMPARTIRLO A PARTIR DE AHORA, EN ESTE RUBRO DEJE DE SOÑAR CON PECES DE COLORES DESDE HACE DECADAS Y USO MI LIBERTAD DE ELECCION Y MI RESPETO POR LOS LOGROS DE LOS DEMAS PARA ELEGIR....CLARO QUE TODO PASA POR MIS OIDOS Y NO POR MI ILUSION.​ LO QUE VEN EN LAS FOTOS ES EL PROTOTIPO DEL ZIRO 2011, LAS OPCIONES SON:​ POWER BANK DE 2 HASTA 8 CONTACTOS CON IECPOWER BANK DE 2 HASTA 8 CONTACTOS CON CABLE ZIRO Y MACHO A ELECCION​​ ALGUNOS DETALLES DE CONSTRUCCION:​ MADERA TRATADA PARA ANULAR RESONANCIA Y MAXIMIZAR NEUTRALIDAD, PLACA ACERADA IMPORTADA, CABLEADO EN COOPER > A 2MM MONOCONDUCTOR CRYO (JAPAN) + TEFLON. BASE CON DESACOPLE REAL. CHASIS AMORTIGUADO NATURALMENTE.​ PRODUCTOS PROBADOS (TODOS ELLOS CON REAL CRYO POR S&K > A *-190C°* ( TEMPERATURA SUPERIOR NO SE CONSIDERA CRYO PROFUNDO POR NO EFECTUAR EL TRABAJO A NIVEL MOLECULAR, SERÍA COMO COLOCARLO EN SU FREEZER QUE TRABAJA A -20° POR VARIOS DIAS ))​ FIM, WATTGATE, FURUTECH, OYAIDE & PROXIMAMENTE BOCCHINO AUDIO​ LOGRE EXTRAER LO MEJOR DE CADA UNO Y PUEDO SUGERIR DE ACUERDO AL SISTEMA DIFERENTES OPCIONES ENTRE ELLOS PARA UN TIMBRE FINAL DE ACUERDO AL GUSTO DEL USUARIO.​ EL VALOR DECLARADO ES POR ZIRO POWER BANK 4 CONTACTOS FIRST​ OTRAS OPCIONES ULTRA HIGH END DISPONIBLES, COMUNIQUESE CON NOSOTROS Y LE EXPLICAREMOS HASTA DONDE PODEMOS LLEGAR CON ESTE TIPO DE PRODUCTOS.​ DETALLAMOS QUE NO UTILIZAMOS ALUMINIO PORQUE NO CUMPLE LA FUNCION NECESARIA EN ESTE TIPO DE PRODUCTO EL CUAL NECESITA UN CHASIS QUE FILTRE Y TENGA BAJO RUIDO POR SI MISMO. ESTO NO LO LOGRA EL ALUMINIO BAJO NINGUNA CIRCUNSTACIA.​


 

Por la  módica suma de u$s600 te llevás este verdadero milagro de la ciencia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ojo, no quieran poner un simple enchufe de 2 patas con toma de tierra común, porque la calidad final del sonido se opaca terriblemente, necesitan poner los Ziro bla,bla, bla de u$s 5700!!!!, para sacar el máximo provecho a tu sistema de audio intergaláctico.

Lo que no le dicen a la gente estos chantas, es que los cables de la instalación eléctrica de la casa no son criogenizados a la velocidad de la luz, y mucho menos los de aluminio que están en la calle. 

Acá abajo, el link del cuento original por sus autores, si se toman un ratito, escribieron varios cuentos fantásticos mas.

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...220v-ultra-high-end-ziro-sk-natural-sound-_JM


----------



## lincesur

saludos
copio y pego:*



Black Plate o Gray Plate?*






  ROCKET el Miér Jun 15, 2011 7:09 pm
Amigos  he estado leyendo info sobre válvulas de platos negros Vs Platos  grises, he leído que las primeras transmiten electrones de color negro y  las segundas de color gris, pero aún no logro encontrar mas información  sobre en que radica la diferencia y si una es mejor que la otra!

Tengo  unas RCA 12ax7 de gray plate y ahora vienen en camino unas Black plate,  las gray que tengo me encanta su sonido y cremosidad, pero leyendo y  leyendo las Black plate son mejor reputadas y vendrían siendo algo así  como el Santo Grial.

Nunca esta demás recoger experiencias reales aca en el foro y no guiarse tanto por la literatura que uno encuentre por ahí.
Gracias

de este foro:http://www.audioplanet.biz/t16086-black-plate-o-gray-plate
un saludo


----------



## hazard_1998

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ! No me imagino el por que de la risa ¡
> Está claro que las válvulas "Black Plate" son ideales para música Soul, Jazz, Motown
> En cambio las Gray Plate son para, por ejemplo, reproducir "Metálica" que son rubiáceos.



lo unico que se me ocurre realmente, ademas de que tengan distinto tipo de deposiciones en la placa de la valvula, que la de placa ennegrecida, posea mayor capacidad de disipacion, puesto que tiene mejor evacuacion del calor producto del aumento de radiacion que le impone tener el cuerpo color negro mate.


----------



## xavirom

Del mismo autor de la publicación anterior de Mercadolibre.
Copio y pego un fragmento, mas abajo el link.
Si visitan el resto de las publicaciones se van a sorprender de lo mal que aprovechamos nuestros equipos de audio conectándolos con simples cables de cobre con tomas y fichas para electrodomésticos.

*



EL EFECTO QUE PRODUCE ES DE RELAX Y FLUIDEZ, LIMPIEZA, APERTURA Y PROFUNDIDAD EN EL SOUNDSTAGE, LIQUIDEZ EN LA GAMA MEDIA, INCREMENTO DE MICRO-INFORMACION, AL EXTREMO DE DECIR QUE APARECEN SONIDOS QUE ANTES NO ESTABAN. RECUERDEN QUE TRABAJAMOS CON DISCOS MUY CUIDADOS Y DE REFERENCIA PARA NOSOTROS Y PARA OTROS FABRICANTES DEL MUNDO LOS CUALES CONOCEMOS MUY BIEN Y POR ELLO NOTAMOS ESTOS CAMBIOS. 
TAMBIEN MAYOR DINAMICA, MEJORANDO EL TIEMPO DE RESPUESTA EN BAJA FRECUENCIA, 

Hacer clic para expandir...

* 
Tengan en cuenta que habla de cables de alimentacion de red!!!.

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-120234732-ziro-gold-cooper-sk-natural-sound-_JM

ezavala, tené a mano el reliverán!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xavirom dijo:


> ezavala, tené a mano el reliverán!


Seee....acá esta!!!!! Me lo voy a poner en la vena...






Es increíble que haya gente que "escuche" esos sonidos   

Mi teoría es que son personas con un fuerte complejo de inferioridad que tratan de mostrar sus "habilidades" en un área que nadie puede cuestionar, ya a fin de cuenta es subjetividad pura. De esa manera se auto-conforman (según los chicos de South Park serían unos pu#@$ *conformistas *) y creen que son capaces de escuchar cosas que nadie mas logra oir, y por supuesto que lo hacen dejando de lado las pruebas ABX y la teoría conocida desde hace décadas. Lo paradógico del caso es que la gran mayoría de estas personas no son de "bajos ingresos" o "bajo nivel social" (lo que podría explicar su "complejo") y gastan sumas considerables de dinero comprando _componentes de tipo Hi-End_ (sip...desde un amplificador tope de línea hasta un capacitor de "exquisito sonido"  fabricado con cuanta cosa rara "declare" el fabricante). Estos gastos "desmedidos" - a mi juicio - solo reflejan la propia necesidad de esta gente de seguir manteniendo que son superiores ya no solo por lo que logran escuchar, sino por lo que pueden gastar en poseer equipos/componentes que solo unos pocos - ellos, claro - pueden aprovechar y disfrutar.
No es nada raro escuchar el latiguillo "para escuchar estas [cosas] el equipo debe acompañar..." en clara alusión a que "lo que ellos escuchan" no lo puede escuchar nadie que tenga un equipo/componente de inferior calidad al de ellos, o también escuchar cosas como "la teoría no puede explicar la realidad" cuando alguien fundamenta la inexistencia de algo que para ellos si existe....lo que a mi juicio, no hace mas que sustentar lo que expuse arriba.

Es una cosa compleja la mente humana...no?

PD: Y para que puedan deleitarse con estas sandeces: http://www.naturalsound.com.ar/


----------



## AntonioAA

No lei todo porque el Reliveran no me hubiera alcanzado.... Ahora en Spra...tte  ( no lo pongo completo para que no usufructen publicidad ) VENDEN ZAPATILLAS PARA ADELGAZAR.... Claro , si caminas , moves musculos y adelgazas ... tambien si "iamas iá " te dan un plan de dietas.....

Que giles que somos estudiando .


----------



## lincesur

ezavalla dijo:


> Seee....acá esta!!!!! Me lo voy a poner en la vena...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Es increíble que haya gente que "escuche" esos sonidos
> 
> Mi teoría es que son personas con un fuerte complejo de inferioridad que tratan de mostrar sus "habilidades" en un área que nadie puede cuestionar, ya a fin de cuenta es subjetividad pura. De esa manera se auto-conforman (según los chicos de South Park serían unos pu#@$ *conformistas *) y creen que son capaces de escuchar cosas que nadie mas logra oir, y por supuesto que lo hacen dejando de lado las pruebas ABX y la teoría conocida desde hace décadas. Lo paradógico del caso es que la gran mayoría de estas personas no son de "bajos ingresos" o "bajo nivel social" (lo que podría explicar su "complejo") y gastan sumas considerables de dinero comprando _componentes de tipo Hi-End_ (sip...desde un amplificador tope de línea hasta un capacitor de "exquisito sonido"  fabricado con cuanta cosa rara "declare" el fabricante). Estos gastos "desmedidos" - a mi juicio - solo reflejan la propia necesidad de esta gente de seguir manteniendo que son superiores ya no solo por lo que logran escuchar, sino por lo que pueden gastar en poseer equipos/componentes que solo unos pocos - ellos, claro - pueden aprovechar y disfrutar.
> No es nada raro escuchar el latiguillo "para escuchar estas [cosas] el equipo debe acompañar..." en clara alusión a que "lo que ellos escuchan" no lo puede escuchar nadie que tenga un equipo/componente de inferior calidad al de ellos, o también escuchar cosas como "la teoría no puede explicar la realidad" cuando alguien fundamenta la inexistencia de algo que para ellos si existe....lo que a mi juicio, no hace mas que sustentar lo que expuse arriba.
> 
> Es una cosa compleja la mente humana...no?
> 
> PD: Y para que puedan deleitarse con estas sandeces: http://www.naturalsound.com.ar/


saludos
completamente de acuerdo. solo pretenden pagar su ego (que es muy grande), pertenecer a club elitista, al que por supuesto la inmensa mayoria de los mortales no podemos acceder.
Mantener ese status es evidente que cuesta una verdadera fortuna, visto los precios de los
cables y demas cosas de este ""hobby"".
Los mortales de a pie nos tenemos que conformar con un amplificador que aunque suena sin distorsion aparente no puede pertenecer a ese club tan exclusivo (nuestra escasa, que otras veces nula cartera de valores bursatiles lo impide).
Por supuesto vaya por delante todo el respeto por las acciones y opiniones de cada uno.
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> saludos
> completamente de acuerdo. solo pretenden pagar su ego (que es muy grande), pertenecer a club elitista, *al que por supuesto la inmensa mayoria de los mortales no podemos acceder*.


Gracias por el acuerdo , pero mas que decir lo que te marqué en negrita, yo diría: "al que por supuesto la inmensa mayoria de quienes tienen la inteligencia activa nunca querrían acceder.

Saludos! y perdón por la "corrección".


----------



## lincesur

ezavalla dijo:


> Gracias por el acuerdo , pero mas que decir lo que te marqué en negrita, yo diría: "al que por supuesto la inmensa mayoria de quienes tienen la inteligencia activa nunca querrían acceder.
> 
> Saludos! y perdón por la "corrección".


saludos
nada que perdonar y por supuesto tengo que volver a darte toda la razon.
un saludo


----------



## AntonioAA

JUAZ ! No sera la pobreza una buena vacuna contra la estupidez ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> No sera la pobreza una buena vacuna contra la estupidez ?


Generalmente lo es 
Pero insisto, esto no es un problema de estupidez. Estoy convencido de que el problema es mas profundo que eso...y sobre todo, hay un gran circo de marketing montado para "sostener el problema" mientras algunos vivos se llenan los bolsillos con lo que les "sobra"  a los acomplejados.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

cuanto me cobrara edesur por cambiarme los cables hasta la central de generacion? pasando por subestaciones y transformadores varios. quiero cables de ese tipo, por que sino, de que sirve?

lo de telecompras es re pavo, a ver vos ezavalla, adelgazaste 10 kilos gracias a las zapatillas magicas estas, como hiciste???? -facil, comi ensaladita todos los dias, agua solamente, y mucho caminar. ahi esta comprobado!!!!! las zapas sirven!!

lo mismo para los yogures anticolesterol, si ven la propaganda en tv prestenle atencion


saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> lo de telecompras es re pavo, a ver vos ezavalla, adelgazaste 10 kilos gracias a las zapatillas magicas estas, como hiciste???? -facil, comi ensaladita todos los dias, agua solamente, y mucho caminar. ahi esta comprobado!!!!! las zapas sirven!!


JUA!!! Me hace acordar al cuento de la araña! Cuando tenía las 8 patas y la llamaba, ella venía. Le corté una pata,pero la llamaba y venía...y así seguí hasta que se quedó sin patas. Ahora la llamo y no viene...que asombroso! *Cuando les cortás todas las patas, las arañas se quedan sordas*


----------



## zeta_bola_1

aaaaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajajajajaja, eso va en el post de chistes!!!!!!! jajajaja

eso quiere decir que los que escuchan esos ruidos raros que dice el vendedor de esos cables tienen mas de 8 patas, digo bah, para tener un oido imposible


----------



## hazard_1998

se me ocurrio algo grandiosoo! y bastante mas barato que cambiar los cables desde el toma corrientes de tu casa hasta la central de generacion...

consta de lo siguiente, un motor paso a paso controlado por cristal de murano, de unos 1000W con capacidad de sobrecarga de 3000 veces durante 10000 segundos, montado sobre un sendo volante masiso, de cobre de 100.1% de pureza, obvio, para alizar las variaciones de velocidad angular del motor paso a paso, todo acoplado a un motor generador de 220V bobinado con alambre de oro puro, e imanes de samario cobalto e isotopos de cesio 137 perfectamente compenzados, para que no produzca radiacion. todo con los mejores materiales para recontra hiper ultra super high end platinum plus, para lograr la mejor y mas perfecta forma de onda senoidal de 220V eficaces y con un factor de cresta exacto de 1,4142135623730950488016887242097 veces los 220V, de esa manera, no hará falta tener un cable de 1200 dolares por cada equipo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

me gusto esa eeeeh


----------



## AntonioAA

"La inteligencia humana es limitada, la estupidez parece no serlo " ( Albert E.)

Algunos "tienen" que comprar las cosas para MOSTRARLAS , no para disfrutarlas.... Si bien no me disgustaria ser un poquito de esos!!!! JUAZ!!


----------



## hazard_1998

por dios lo que acabo de toparme.... no dejo de sorprenderme de la estupidez humana, por diosssss

de los muchachos de audioperformance.com.ar:



> Era 1976.  Yo recién regresaba de una breve incursión por Las Islas del Buen Audio y todos éramos más inocentes. Aterricé en la casa de un amigo mío con quién por aquella época compartía esto del sonido y sus dolores de cabeza.
> - Ricardo, mirá lo que me compré en Inglaterra!
> - Parecen culebras largas de colores -fue su respuesta -Que son?
> - Cables especiales para parlantes.
> - Tienen un aspecto bárbaro. Se escucha la diferencia?
> - No sé, todavía no los probé. Pero averigualo por vos mismo, te traje un par.
> Los cables eran Monitor Audio multifilares (al estilo Straight Wire) y curiosamente trenzados (al estilo XLO).Las últimas dos frases de este cuento resumen, a mi juicio, toda la verdad involucrada en torno a la discusión sobre si cables sí o cables no. No pienso esto por ser yo parte del diálogo -no tengo vanidad tan barata- sino porque ejemplifica, de una manera sencilla y clara lo que debe ser la correcta actitud científica ante algo nuevo: un poco de entusiasmo, nada de prejuicio y seis toneladas y cuarto de curiosidad.
> Penúltima frase del cuentito. Alguien se imagina, por peregrina casualidad, a alguno de los protagonistas corriendo desbocadamente hacia ...el osciloscopio. No mi viejo y querido lobo de mar; éramos y somos melómanos y audiófilos -por más que a muchos se les atragante esta palabra- corrimos por supuesto, a escucharlos.
> Escuchar, escuchar, escuchar. La sagrada ceremonia de poner la oreja, de revolear los preconceptos por la ventana e intentar descubrir que es lo que la vida tiene de nuevo.
> He leído cientos de artículos "científicos" que donde el autor pone el carro delante del caballo y las especificaciones antes que el sonido, para terminar yéndose totalmente de tema al creer más en lo que mide que en lo que escucha, como queriendo decir: "Hey! Dos orejas tenemos todos, pero yo se sacar cuatro cuentas más que los demás. En beneficio de mi ego matemático declaro la vigencia exclusiva y absoluta de las cuentas".
> - Muy señor mío, esto se trata de escuchar -debería ser la respuesta. Frases como "nuestras exhaustivas mediciones" o "el instrumental de laboratorio no detectó..." se nos presentan como la quinta esencia de la verdad más inapelable.
> No lo es. Tampoco es ciencia. Es solo arrogancia en ropas intelectuales. La ciencia requiere candor ante la vida y humildad a carro lleno; no el rebuscamiento, necesario para algunos, de intentar "ver" en los números o en los instrumentos como "suena" un sistema o un componente.
> Sí, estoy indignado, y espero se me note. No puedo creer la arrogancia de quienes se atreven a decirnos, a Ud. y a mí: "Eso que Ud. escucha no es cierto, por que mis cálculos y los de Mambrú demuestran que no existe". Algunos llegan al extremo de ensayar argumentos filosóficos y , porqué no, psicológicos.
> Un amigo mío siempre dice: "La teoría se hace polvo contra la realidad". Es mi amigo pragmático. Otro amigo mío dice: "Si mide mal y suena bien, estás midiendo la cosa equivocada". ¿Sería muy exagerado describirlo como "mi amigo epistemólogo"?. Por favor, permítanmelo.
> En el preciso momento en que Ud. cambia un cable por otro y escucha la diferencia, todo cálculo o demostración en contrario deja de tener el más mínimo significado. Pero aún cuando Ud. no detectase cambio alguno, el sentido común indica que "no escucho diferencia" y "no existe diferencia" no son la misma cosa.
> Sospecho que, probablemente, estas personas que tantos trabajos se toman para evitar remitirse al oído, realmente confíen más en su saber que en sus orejas. En ese caso no me queda mas que lamentar no ser tan astuto como para descreer de mis sentidos y pedir permiso para formular una antigua advertencia:
> "Quien posea como única herramienta un martillo tenderá, inevitablemente, a ver todos sus problemas como clavos".


----------



## diegomj1973

Estuve viendo algunas páginas de internet pertenecientes a un tal Willy Pastrana. La verdad que da toda la sensación de ser un digno representante del engaño a quienes no tienen en qué gastar su dinero. Este individuo hasta menciona el "Hi-10" (un nuevo concepto, según él), porque parece que "High End" no le alcanza.

Willy Pastrana o Willy Patraña?

Si ven sus videos hasta tiene un cierto parecido al conde Drácul.

PATETICO

Saludos


----------



## malto

No se porque, pero todo esto me recuerda a Maravillasaudio...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> por dios lo que acabo de toparme.... no dejo de sorprenderme de la estupidez humana, por diosssss


Puuaaajjjjjjj!!!!...acabo de llamar al delivery de la farmacia para el reliverán, por que el kiosco ya cerró....

PD: Si hago el comentario correspondiente a lo que publicaste, me moderan por los proximos 250 años.....


----------



## ehbressan

ezavalla dijo:


> Puuaaajjjjjjj!!!!...acabo de llamar al delivery de la farmacia para el reliverán, por que el kiosco ya cerró....
> 
> PD: Si hago el comentario correspondiente a lo que publicaste, me moderan por los proximos 250 años.....



Eduardo, yo que vos llamo directamente a Novartis y le pido 2 o 3 camiones tanques llenos del preparado ese..........


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ehbressan dijo:


> Eduardo, yo que vos llamo directamente a Novartis y le pido 2 o 3 camiones tanques llenos del preparado ese..........


Si vos supieras  .... estoy a punto de hacer eso


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Si vos supieras  .... estoy a punto de hacer eso


y si mejor antes de leer los post te clavas una tira de dramamine?????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> y si mejor antes de leer los post te clavas una tira de dramamine?????


Seee..pero me las voy a tener que dar por los ojos, por que ya no puedo leer mas pelot%&$@&%.
Estos tipos no tienen límites para la idiotez :enfadado: :enfadado:...
Yo entiendo que están defendiendo un*negocio*que apunta a un segmento muy estrecho del mercado y que le deja muy importantes dividendos a cambio de nada....pero de ahí a sostener que la ciencia es una estupidez y que quienes la practican no son menos estúpidos...ya es como ponerse...digamos...*violentos*...
Sinceramente, me gustaría tomar unos de esos cables o zapatillas Hi-End y metérselas por el plimplim para ver que tal les suenan los gritos que van a dar....

PD: Ya sé que me voy al averno


----------



## elgriego

xavirom dijo:


> Esto se puede ver en mercadolibre................
> 
> Estos si que fuman de la buena eh!!
> 
> Se trarta del "POWER BANK ULTRA HIGH END" para 220V
> 
> He aquí el relato de esta impresionante historia de ciencia ficción!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Por la  módica suma de u$s600 te llevás este verdadero milagro de la ciencia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ojo, no quieran poner un simple enchufe de 2 patas con toma de tierra común, porque la calidad final del sonido se opaca terriblemente, necesitan poner los Ziro bla,bla, bla de u$s 5700!!!!, para sacar el máximo provecho a tu sistema de audio intergaláctico.
> 
> Lo que no le dicen a la gente estos chantas, es que los cables de la instalación eléctrica de la casa no son criogenizados a la velocidad de la luz, y mucho menos los de aluminio que están en la calle.
> 
> Acá abajo, el link del cuento original por sus autores, si se toman un ratito, escribieron varios cuentos fantásticos mas.
> 
> http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA...220v-ultra-high-end-ziro-sk-natural-sound-_JM



Estimados colegas a los que e apreendido a leer y a respetar a traves de sus dichos ,En lugar de criticar a este .....comerciante....Porque no fabricamos la misma zapatilla ,por la irrisoria suma de 300Uss y le robamos parte del curro .

Pd El mundo da para todo ,si sirve de anecdota una ves la firma tyros de transmisores le cobro un stub ,es decir un cacho de cable rg 174 ,de unos 55cm ,para filtrar una interferencia que el equipo provocaba en el canal 6 de tv la suma de 350Uss ,como detalle les dire que la radio transmitia en 87.9Mhz.juaz juaz juaz.

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## AntonioAA

Adhiero a la emocion violenta , EZ !!! Te ayudo !!! .... con la zapatilla ENCHUFADA ...

En mis abundantes años , me/nos han "ninguneado" lindo , pero ya que digan eso!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Adhiero a la emocion violenta , EZ !!! Te ayudo !!! .... *con la zapatilla ENCHUFADA* ...


   ...seeee....y con los enchufes puesto para que "raspen" un poco


----------



## electromecanico

estas de derramate seran mejor que alguna de estas noooo creooo y miren los precios http://www.planetronic.es/cable-enc...egleta-enchufes-c-318_330.html?page=2&sort=3a

y hay algunas que hasta  se pueden divisar desde la pc el estado el consumo electrico prenderlas apagarlas todo el piripipi y es mas miren bajo las normas que estan echas estas son buenas de verdad..!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

electromecanico dijo:


> estas de derramate seran mejor que alguna de estas noooo creooo y miren los precios http://www.planetronic.es/cable-enc...egleta-enchufes-c-318_330.html?page=2&sort=3a
> 
> y hay algunas que hasta  se pueden divisar desde la pc el estado el consumo electrico prenderlas apagarlas todo el piripipi y es mas miren bajo las normas que estan echas estas son buenas de verdad..!



HEREJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jajajaja


----------



## electromecanico

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> HEREJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jajajaja



por que ..?? acaso es mentira?? que son buenas??


----------



## zeta_bola_1

electromecanico dijo:


> por que ..?? acaso es mentira?? que son buenas??



la viste la carita???, a ver, por las dudas, reformulemos

[ironic mode ON]

esas zapatillas no se pueden comparar con los enchufes de alta gama que vende el otro señor, eso si son enchufes!!!!

[ironic mode OFF]

salutes


----------



## electromecanico

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> la viste la carita???, a ver, por las dudas, reformulemos
> 
> [ironic mode ON]
> 
> esas zapatillas no se pueden comparar con los enchufes de alta gama que vende el otro señor, eso si son enchufes!!!!
> 
> [ironic mode OFF]
> 
> salutes



perdon yo tambien aclaro...

[ironic mode ON]

por que ..?? acaso es mentira?? que son buenas??


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mandale el [ironic mode OFF] que si no se te va a complicar


----------



## Fogonazo

Barry (De otro Foro) dijo:
			
		

> Buenas noches o días. Manido está el tema este de los cables, así como la dualidad influyen/no influyen. Sabida es tambien mi predilección y supestos conocimientos en la marca Audioquest /audioTruth...
> He probado casi todos los Audioquest de interconexión; tambien los de cajas; pero hay uno, que mi economía hasta el momento no me lo ha permitido, el AUDIOQUEST EVEREST (pvp sobre 12.000 euros; pv segunda mano, sobre 5.000).
> Se le define como: "El cable que ha hechizado a la audiencia", "Posiblemente, el mejor cable de altavoz jamás fabricado".
> CREEIS QUE EXISTE ALGUN CABLE DE ALTAVOZ MEJOR QUE ESTE...?
> Un colega forero y amigo, de economía mas saneada que la mía, aparte de los mejores interconecta Audioquest (Amazon, Onix, Diamond, Lapis); tenía y tiene de cajas, el audioTruth Sterling+ (un cable que he tenido, referencia sin duda). Pues bien, SE ACABA DE AGENCIAR UN EVEREST (que cochina envidia).
> Ya que el mismo no es muy dado a comentar (sí a escuchar y a disfrutar, que es lo que deberíamos hacer la mayoría que no lo hacemos), vos paso con su anuencia, sus impresiones,
> Saludos.
> 
> ¿Como puedo definirte el sonido de este cable? En verdad es sencillo, una sola palabra basta, ""Everest"", (cúspide o cima suprema).
> 
> Lo de menos son los parámetros físicos, (los medibles, los palpables,) suave y energico, más cantidad de música, con más peso, más gorda, la reproducción de las frecuencias bajas es mucho más notable y real, mucha información, etc..; Salvador Dangla diría Galáctico.
> 
> La magia de este cable está en lo no medible, en lo sensitivo, en su alma, en su forma de erogar la música, parece una etapa por su enérgica respuesta y apertura cuando son necesarias, parece un previo por la forma de exponer los distintos instrumentos y planos en el espacio. Presenta la música de forma majestuosa, con un realismo insuperable; tengo varios cables que leen la sala donde esta hecha la grabación, este va más lejos, saca la atmósfera de la sala donde hizo la grabación, tienes la sensación de ver la sala de grabación.
> 
> La escena sonora la presenta/dibuja en el espacio, con una sensación de realidad y tridimensionalidad desconocidas para mi hasta ahora, las cajas simplemente desaparecen. Instrumentos: las cuerdas, toman vida; el saxo, de seda pero enérgico; las voces respiran el mismo aire que yo respiro, la mejor definición para las voces ""simplemente son voces""; las notas del piano totalmente sueltas dibujadas en el espacio, tienes la sensación real de verlas, de poderlas coger con la mano; los violines, suenan a madera; los directos, el escenario se abre ante tus ojos, podría seguir y seguir; si tuviera que definirlo con otra(s) palabra(s) que no sea su propio nombre diría ""REALISMO PRESENCIAL"".
> 
> Este cable te hace disfrutar de la música sin más, te olvidas de todo el equipo incluido el propio cable.
> 
> 
> Un abrazo.



!  No Comments   ¡


----------



## Helminto G.

> La magia de este cable está en lo no medible, en lo sensitivo, en su alma



caray le tendre mas respeto a los cables, ¡tienen alma!


----------



## electromecanico

es casi religioso...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ameeeeeen(completando caracteres)


----------



## hazard_1998

Ezavallaaaaaa porrrrr favvoorrrr pasame algo del reliveran que comprassstee !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tomá hazard! Buscá en el botiquín que yo estoy vomitandooooo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Algo que me provoca mas nauseas es el echo de que se gasto (O dice haberlo echo) 5.000 euros en un cable y como si fuera poco "Usado" 

Habría que ingresar en ese foro y comentar que ese cable pierde sus "Notables" características cuando es desconectado debido el efecto "Mesocuántico de reluctancia amorfa mantenible solo bajo tensión"

Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hazard_1998 dijo:


> Ezavallaaaaaa porrrrr favvoorrrr pasame algo del reliveran que comprassstee !!!





ezavalla dijo:


> Tomá hazard! Buscá en el botiquín que yo estoy vomitandooooo...



HEREJES!!!!




Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo que me provoca mas nauseas es el echo de que  se gasto (O dice haberlo echo) 5.000 euros en un cable y como si fuera  poco "Usado"
> 
> Habría que ingresar en ese foro y comentar que ese cable pierde sus  "Notables" características cuando es desconectado debido el efecto  "Mesocuántico de reluctancia amorfa mantenible solo bajo tensión"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​



lo peor de todo es que si le decis eso se lo recontra cree


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Habría que ingresar en ese foro y comentar que ese cable pierde sus "Notables" características cuando es desconectado debido el efecto "Mesocuántico de reluctancia amorfa mantenible solo bajo tensión"


JUAAAAA!!!! Esa es GENIAL!!!!! ....la anoto


----------



## hazard_1998

Fogonazo dijo:


> Algo que me provoca mas nauseas es el echo de que se gasto (O dice haberlo echo) 5.000 euros en un cable y como si fuera poco "Usado"
> 
> Habría que ingresar en ese foro y comentar que ese cable pierde sus "Notables" características cuando es desconectado debido el efecto "Mesocuántico de reluctancia amorfa mantenible solo bajo tensión"
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 43787​


para mi que no es asi, sino que cuando le desenchufaz una punta del cable se despurga entrandole aire con electrones sucios....


----------



## Cacho

¡Noooooooooooooooo!
Mi alicate es un decapitador de seres con alma... ¡Y cuando pelo un cable lo dejo con el alma al aire!

Ya vengo, voy al confesionario de pecados contra las ánimas eléctricas a pedir la absolución.
Esta gente está muy mal, realmente muy mal. Debo considerar seriamente ponerme a fabricar cables mágicos "de segunda mano".

Por otro lado, me sorprende que nadie se haya metido con las bobinas de los parlantes (¿serán libres de oxígeno?) ni con las colillas que las conectan con las borneras. He ahí un lindo nicho para currar...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cacho dijo:


> Por otro lado, *me sorprende que nadie se haya metido con las bobinas de los parlantes (¿serán libres de oxígeno?) ni con las colillas que las conectan con las borneras*.


Naaaa...hay cosas mas serias que no se tienen en cuenta! Nunca te has preguntado por que los audiófilos siempre escuchan jazz o musica clásica?


----------



## cyverlarva

Creo yo que mucha gente entra a comprar cosas sin siquiera saber principios basicos de funcionamiento, y ahi es carne de cañon de este tipo de gente.
La publicidad no solo es engañosa de parte de las propias marcas, sino que hay pocos lugares para buscar informacion fidedigna.
En fin, garcas hay por todos lados.


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> Naaaa...hay cosas mas serias que no se tienen en cuenta! Nunca te has preguntado por que los audiófilos siempre escuchan jazz o musica clásica?


Ya lo sé, pero me sorprende que no haya "parlantes libres de oxígeno" y cosas por el estilo para currar.

Si hasta los cables de alimentación cuestan una pelota de guita porque son de piripipí con aislantes de poropopó... El que empiece a fabricar parlantes de esos que vienen con la mentira adentro, se llena de plata porque todos los tienen que cambiar para adaptarse a lo que "sí suena bien".

"Parlantes con alma para escuchar Gospell" o "Suspensiones con swing para jazz"... ¿Cómo no lo venden todavía? 

Más bien creo que es al revés: No es que los audiófilos escuchan clásica o jazz, sino que los que escuchan jazz o clásica se vuelven "audiófilos" (para mí tiene cierta connotación mística la palabrita) precisamente porque ahí sí podés sentir clarito las diferencias de calidad entre equipos. Un rango dinámico grande, sonidos llenos de sutilezas...
No digo que sea la única fuente de esos sonidos, pero sí la más abundante.
Por desgracia, tras afinar el oído un poco se ponen tontos y con ganas de comprar espejitos de colores a precio de oro. Colón la pegó con el negocio hace 500 años.

Saludos


----------



## xavirom

Como los que creen en toda esta sanata son unos pocos, el verdadero negocio lo está haciendo Novartis


----------



## electromecanico

haber aca les traigo algo para entretenernos un poco, asi hablamos con justificaciones, primero quiero decir que la verdad que todo lo que tiene esta gente es realmente lindo a la vista http://www.viablue.de/com/index.shtml si observan en este link estn los data shee de todos sus cables http://www.viablue.de/com/download.shtml seria interesante que alguien que los investigue un poco y diga sus conclusiones ,,,a mi me superannn...


----------



## elgriego

Fogonazo dijo:


> !  No Comments   ¡




Faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..........................Barry ...todo eso escuchas usando ese cable magico, no tenes oido chabon......!


:


----------



## djwash

Que inteligentes los que "curran" con estos artefactos magicos, o que burros los que compran, me pregunto que estara haciendo en este momento el gerente o dueño de cualquiera de estas compañias, que pensaran de sus clientes...

Aun no veo que promocionen un equipo con gabinete de aleacion niquel-silicio o de algun metal poco conocido, que tenga una pintura de teflon aglutinante mistica, o peor aun, bafles hechos con aglomerado de calidad aeroespacial, fabricado con virutas cuidadosamente seleccionadas, cepilladas de la mejor madera de pino...

Me dan ganas de llorar...


----------



## ernestogn

djwash dijo:


> Que inteligentes los que "curran" con estos artefactos magicos, o que burros los que compran, me pregunto que estara haciendo en este momento el gerente o dueño de cualquiera de estas compañias, que pensaran de sus clientes...
> 
> Aun no veo que promocionen un equipo con gabinete de aleacion niquel-silicio o de algun metal poco conocido, que tenga una pintura de teflon aglutinante mistica, o peor aun, bafles hechos con aglomerado de calidad aeroespacial, fabricado con virutas cuidadosamente seleccionadas, cepilladas de la mejor madera de pino...
> 
> Me dan ganas de llorar...



a mi me dan ganas de poner una fabrica de  bafles echos con... aglomerado de calidad aeroespacial, fabricado con virutas cuidadosamente seleccionadas, cepilladas de la mejor madera de pino...


----------



## hazard_1998

ernestogn dijo:


> a mi me dan ganas de poner una fabrica de  bafles echos con... aglomerado de calidad aeroespacial, fabricado con virutas cuidadosamente seleccionadas, cepilladas de la mejor madera de pino...



mira,bafles hechos de madera sepillada en la direccion del viento de la rama oeste del abeto canadiense todavia no encontré... pero en parlantes y transductores, se probó de todo.. desde conos hechos de cuero, pasando por el kevlar y el aluminio aeroespacial, hasta el berilio (caso los domos de los medios y tweeters de los yamaha NS690),


----------



## djwash

Alguien sabe si existen los videofilos o algo asi?


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo creo que el audio se presta mas a este tipo de ... "subjetividades"  por ser educado ... pero seguro debe haber ...


----------



## elgriego

djwash dijo:


> Alguien sabe si existen los videofilos o algo asi?



Hola gente esa es una pregunta interesante,a diferencia del audio ,en el video surgen otras cuestiones que influyen ,en el resultado final,Hablando de formatos analogicos ,ya ,en franca retirada jaja,No es lo mismo una grabacion en Vhs,que en ,cualquiera de los sistemas pro ,como ,umatic,umatic hi band,betacam,betacam sp,M2 etc,donde debido a que la señal con la que estamos trabajando ,y en donde los requerimientos de calidad son muy altos,  se procura obtener la mejor calidad de registro ,debido a la perdida que se produce de copia a copia en los procesos de postproduccion ,Aqui si, los cables si imfluyen, ya  que transportan la señal de video ,compuesta o en sus componentes  ,y hablamos de frecuencias de mas de 4 Mhz ,donde la calidad del conductor y de los conectores imfluyen,por supuesto, un buen cable belden ,no cuesta el delirio que pretenden cobrar algunos gurues sus cables de audio....jeje.

Ahora un mundo aparte son los formatos de registro en hd,que por el momento estan en considerable mutacion y reinvencion ya sea por cuestiones tecnicas o de marketing,y que aun no se vislumbra en que van a terminar.

Aguante el filmico en 35mm .con sonido optico ,hasta el momento, el mejor formato creado por el hombre y el mas longevo a la hora de conservar nuestro paso por este mundo jaja .

Saludos.


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
Mirad hasta donde llega el marketing por vender un trozo de cobre
http://www.shunyata.com/Content/DTCD.html
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Mirad hasta donde llega el marketing por vender un trozo de cobre
> http://www.shunyata.com/Content/DTCD.html


Ahhhh...pero si querés ver un robo de los mismos delincuentes de esa empresa mirá esto: http://www.shunyata.com/Content/products-DFMini.html


----------



## lincesur

saludos
Vaya forma de timar a la gente.¿pero hay gente que se crea estas cosas?
un  saludo


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dijera un personaje de la politica , y que lamentablemente MUCHOS imitan:

"Miente, miente ....que algo queda "


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Vaya forma de timar a la gente.¿pero hay gente que se crea estas cosas?


Claro que hay gente que lo cree (o que dice creerlo y hace negocio con eso ). Un admin de otro foro me baneó por que le pedí a un tio que defendía estos cosos que explicara cual era la justificación del efecto de esos cuadraditos en las señales de audio. Claro, como no tenía NPI pegó un par de links de una universidad donde decía cualquier cosa menos eso  y con eso intentó justificarlo, y cuando le demostré que estaba mandando fruta surtida... me echaron de ahí   por que decían que yo era "agresivo"  y eso que ni siquiera había empezado 

Así terminás entendiendo lo que hay detrás de todo este circo de cosas "raras" para audio: un parva de "vivillos" robándole el dinero (vendiéndole espejitos de colores) a otra parva de "taradillos" que creen oír lo que no existe :enfadado: y que por que tienen un equipo que vale 10000 verdes asumen que van a escuchar el canto de los ángeles en las grabaciones de los CD  y que estas cosas los van a llevar al Nirvana de la audio-escucha. Yo les digo: Mejor péguense un buen nariguetazo y ahí si van a ver y escuchar cosas raras por todas partes


----------



## AntonioAA

Ud. "agresivo" , Profe??? .... Es un angel al lado mio si suelto La Bestia ! 
... respecto a estimulos ... con un buen tinto todavia me alcanza!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ud. "agresivo" , Profe??? .... Es un angel al lado mio si suelto La Bestia !


Es lo que yo les digo .... pero no me tiene fé .



AntonioAA dijo:


> ... respecto a estimulos ... con un buen tinto todavia me alcanza!


Prefiero un Chardonnay...pero bueno, si hay tinto....tinto será


----------



## Tacatomon

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh...pero si querés ver un robo de los mismos delincuentes de esa empresa mirá esto: http://www.shunyata.com/Content/products-DFMini.html



Ja, cuando pensaba que lo había visto todo


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajaja entre el nariguetazo y los Shunyata me estallé mal!

Hay que diferenciar gusto de calidad. Al tipo que le gusta jugar con los cablecitos y las válvulas, todo bien, me parece perfecto.
El problema es cuando se arman crews en torno a eso, y te quieren vender que sos un ignorante que no entiende nada por no pensar igual, cuando nunca pueden justificar absolutamente nada más que con decir "yo lo escucho así y punto". Y vos quién sos? Jajajaja.

Para colmo todos responden al mismo patrón. Repiten siempre las mismas boludeces; que los medios dulces, que el sonido filoso, frío, cálido, la atmósfera, y un sinfín de pelotudeces terribles que dan ganas de matarlos.
Ni hablar de la música. Todos comparten los mismos discos y mismos géneros "audiófilos". Es lo que está de moda en "el ambiente" y todos van para el mismo lado.
Algunos quieren hacer de cuenta que todas estas cuestiones salen de lo científico, pero cuando les hacés una pregunta concreta, huyen.

Lo más gracioso de todo, es que despotrican en contra de la gente que hace las cosas bien y que aplica un enfoque científico a la cuestión audible, cuando los equipos valvulares y bandejas giradiscos que ellos usan fueron diseñadas por ingenieros que dudo que se hayan basado en su oído y la atmósfera que el sonido produce


----------



## zeta_bola_1

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhh...pero si querés ver un robo de los mismos delincuentes de esa empresa mirá esto: http://www.shunyata.com/Content/products-DFMini.html




naaaaaaaa, me estas embromando?? o entendi mal yo???

y que le haria al cable la pancita?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> naaaaaaaa, me estas embromando?? o entendi mal yo???
> 
> *y que le haria al cable la pancita?*


Mas o menos lo mismo que esto: http://www.shunyata.com/Content/products-DarkField.html


----------



## Cacho

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como dijera un personaje de la politica , y que lamentablemente MUCHOS imitan:
> 
> "Miente, miente ....que algo queda "


Esa frase es de Goebbels, Ministro de Propaganda de Hitler.
El final de esa frase es que "cuanto más grande sea una mentira, más gente la creerá"







Con lo enorme de esta mentira de los Shunyata... Se la debería creer todo el mundo, ¿no? 

Saludos


----------



## ehbressan

Cacho, necesito urgente un inversor (inversor con plata, me refiero, ehhh). Acabo de mejorar el tema de los cable elevators !!!
Usamos cables planos y le metemos debajo ventiladorcitos, asi nada, salvo el aire, entra en contacto con los cables. Que te parece ???

Notaron el nombre Japones elegido para la marca ?  Si entran en contacto, ahi descubren que los ladri son Norteamericanos. El nombre probablemente este elegido para atraer despistados.


----------



## piratex45

Acabo de encontrar estos parlantes ideales para usar con el equipo de mi post anterior.
http://www.stereophile.com/rmaf2008/101408focalbest/?q=rmaf2008/101408focalbest







En el 2008 costaban U$S 180.000 eso sí por ese precio te llevabas el par.
Yo no podría pagar ni siquiera el flete.!!!!!!

Solo para millonarios pe...udos
Saludos. Piratex.


----------



## Maxfire

lincesur dijo:


> Saludos
> Mirad hasta donde llega el marketing por vender un trozo de cobre
> http://www.shunyata.com/Content/DTCD.html
> Un saludo



Pero miren esto, ya es el colmo :enfadado:

http://www.chw.net/2012/03/wiredream-wd-sata-indra-cables-sata-que-mejoran-la-calidad-de-audio/
Saludos!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y no te quepa ninguna duda que van a aparecer varios _"iluminados golden-ear"_ (por decirlo de forma "dulce") que van a asegurar que eso es cierto :enfadado: pero que las diferencias solo las vas a poder escuchar si la "calidad de tu equipo" está a la altura de estos cables y que tenés que comprar equipos de U$S 10000 para arriba. En caso contrario sos un ratón y no podés participar de esa exquisitez acústica...y LPMQLRMP!!!


----------



## djwash

Ay no ahora se estan metiendo en el mundo de las PC, que alguien les dispare por favor!!!


----------



## Cacho

Bueno, a ver quién encuentra el porqué de esta foto en este tema:


http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/aopentube/
Sabiendo de su existencia, no me sorprende que hayan inventado el super cable SATA que te mejora el sonido...


----------



## djwash

A esa la vi aca en el foro hace mucho, es una mother con la placa de sonido valvular creo, me habia olvidado de ella, sorprende hasta donde llegan, mas de uno la debe tener como una reliquia, ojala que jamas se vuelva a fabricar un engendro como ese...


----------



## Maxfire

ezavalla dijo:


> Y no te quepa ninguna duda que van a aparecer varios _"iluminados golden-ear"_ (por decirlo de forma "dulce") que van a asegurar que eso es cierto :enfadado: pero que las diferencias solo las vas a poder escuchar si la "calidad de tu equipo" está a la altura de estos cables y que tenés que comprar equipos de U$S 10000 para arriba. En caso contrario sos un ratón y no podés participar de esa exquisitez acústica...y LPMQLRMP!!!


 eso si es verdad!!


----------



## Neodymio

piratex45 dijo:


> Esa era la idea de mi mensaje Neodimio. Es casi imperceptible la diferencia. A lo mejor escuchando un pasaje mas largo, media hora p.ej. se puede sentir lo que se llama "fatiga auditiva". Queda claro que cuando lo que se reproduce es música y no una onda senoidal pura apreciar la distorsión se vuelve algo difícil.
> De todos modos no abandonaré nunca las ganas de que mis amplificadores tengan la minima distorsión posible.
> Saludos. Piratex.



Ok, me siento aliviado!
Entonces se me escapa algo groso cuando comparo la distorsión audible de un amplificador tipo TDA2003 respecto uno TDA2030, humanamente se nota y bastante. Why? 
Según el datasheet, el 2003 tiene 10% de THD, será que la ganancia es más alta (según dijo ezavalla en un post) y clipee con menor nivel de señal?


----------



## cyverlarva

Cacho dijo:


> Bueno, a ver quién encuentra el porqué de esta foto en este tema:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70358
> http://ixbtlabs.com/articles2/aopentube/
> Sabiendo de su existencia, no me sorprende que hayan inventado el super cable SATA que te mejora el sonido...



Estas cosas son tremendas, la verdad nunca me imagine que podian vender una mother con salida de audio valvular. Y lo peor que lo compren pensando que suena mejor.

Serial ATA no pero que te parece este cable UTP Denon a 500 obamas
El no va mas en la transmision digital de audio. 

Una pituqueria no?






Saludos


----------



## estebanratto

hermosa placa madre con una 12ax7a  lastima el cmi8330 que es un asco...


----------



## lincesur

saludos
Es que algunos tienen unas orejas superlativas, sino vean, vean
http://www.py3mp.com/?p=1106


----------



## AntonioAA

buenisimo eso! Han habido y seguira habiendo experimentos muy locos


----------



## djwash

Se ven un poco chistoso, puse una foto de esas en otro tema...

Que falla que alguien tirara una granada cerca...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Leyendo en el aviso "Del Ladri" encontré que es el mismo de las válvulas "Criogenizadas"


Pero acaso no sabés que con esas valvulas los graves suenan mas "redondos y con autoridad", los agudos son "aterciopelados" y el "sound-stage" se amplía y se pueden distinguir donde está cada platillo de una batería ?


----------



## cyverlarva

feduarg dijo:


> es cierto que se volvio poco serio, pero como el gran dicho popular dice es mejor reir que llorar....
> la verdad analisandolo un poco frio al tema hay mucho cuento y chamullo en esto del hi end, y la gran verdad que se puede conseguir buenos resultados con mucho menos de lo que ellos pretenden vender sus productos. taria bueno hacer un desafio iluminados del cosmos del hi-end vs foristas y con identicos productos armar dos cajas y ver si ellos consiguen los mismos resultados o si por algun milagro los foristas le hacen sombra.



Mira conozco alguien del foro que viene haciendo algunas reuniones que para mi particularmente son reveladoras.
Lamentablemente no existe definicion para el hi-end, en un momento crei que se referia a la excelencia en la reproduccion del audio, pero no es asi. Existe la falsa creencia que el hi-fi esta por debajo del hi-end y no para nada.

El hi-fi es la alta fidelidad, alta fidelidad a lo que el artista definio como su obra de arte. Si lo que vos buscas en tu escucha es esto, vos vas a reproducir lo mas fielmente posible la grabacion respetando las pautas que definio en la concepcion de su obra el artista.

Si lo que vos buscas, es el sonido que a vos te gusta cosa muy valida tambien, entras en otro terreno que es la recreacion, vos vas a recrear la obra del artista en base a tu gusto. Es tambien valido, pero no es alta fidelidad.

Esto es lo que muchos audiofilos no entienden,y dejan de lado conceptos tan claros como acustica de sala, equalizacion, distorsion y psicoacustica.
En que se basa sus argumentos, en que con la evaluacion de su oido alcanza y sobra, que con el entrenamiento continuo se consigue la excelencia y no es asi. Lamentablemente el oido es facilmente influenciable por los estados de animo, percepcion de las cosas y hasta por estimulos visuales. Como podes explicarle a una persona que se gasto 40.000 dolares que su magnanimo equipo suena como las aposaderas de un mandril, si el con su oido lo afino al mm.
El mismo esta influenciado por lo que le dijo el vendedor, lo que le dijeron los amigos, y hasta lo que ve cuando prende el equipo. Pero el realmente escucha lo que dice, aunque no sea asi. Este problema es visto por los vendedores y es lo mas maravilloso que le puede suceder a un vendedor de audio. He visto como varias personas hacen lobby para derramar sus experiencias sobre equipamiento mediocre y como personas entran como caballos, gastando mucha plata en "mejoras" que no existen. 
Esto es advertido por muchas empresas, y se dieron cuenta del filon. Si un parlante de carton suena bien uno de papiro egipcio suena mejor, y uno de papiro egipcio sale 5 veces mas que uno de carton, por eso es exclusivo, y si es exclusivo es para pocos. Si es para pocos sale caro y es codiciado, ya que los que saben compran lo bueno. 
Si vos decis que al fin y al cabo el papiro tambien es un carton, y los medistes a los dos y los dos miden igual, preguntas por que el caro es mejor, y chan sos un terrorista del audio, un tipo que por no poder  acceder economicamente a estos productos de calidad superior atenta contra la excelencia. Esto que te escribo que parece una burla es la realidad mas espantosa que existe, porque es VERDAD. Varias de las personas que aqui escriben lo han vivido de forma personal. Yo soy uno.

Hi-End es la forma de sacarle plata a la gente, son productos realizados de manera fabulosa y opulenta con materiales de excelencia, pero que a nivel tecnico son iguales que otros mas baratos. Si esto fuera asi seria algo de lo mas normal, el problema se genera cuando te dicen que por caro es mejor, y no , no es asi.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> ...
> Si vos decis que al fin y al cabo el papiro tambien es un carton, y los medistes a los dos y los dos miden igual, preguntas por que el caro es mejor, y chan sos un terrorista del audio, un tipo que por no poder  acceder economicamente a estos productos de calidad superior atenta contra la excelencia. Esto que te escribo que parece una burla es la realidad mas espantosa que existe, porque es VERDAD. *Varias de las personas que aqui escriben lo han vivido de forma personal. Yo soy uno.*



Yo soy otro  

PD: Cyver, MUY BUENA tu descripción de la realidad audiófila!


----------



## lincesur

Saludos 
Pues he visto esto por ahí, no se para que sirve aparte de que te "limpie" la cartera
http://www.phonosophie.de/International/eraumanimator.html
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Pues he visto esto por ahí, no se para que sirve aparte de que te "limpie" la cartera
> http://www.phonosophie.de/International/eraumanimator.html


A buenooo......



			
				los ladri de phonosophie dijo:
			
		

> The  Room Animator works purely according to the laws of Physics (the ordered  movement of electrons in matter) and depends on the use of natural  matter. It contains only naturally-occurring materials.
> 
> *Whenever we listen to the music from a HiFi  system, we need air in our room to transmit the sound. The more evenly  arranged is the “sound conductivity” of the air, the better the acoustic  behaviour of the room.*
> 
> In practice this means: increased dynamics, high  resolution, more detail and improved spatial definition, a more accurate  bass rendition, and a more live feel to the musical rendition.



  
Debe ser muy útil si tu sala de escucha está bajo el agua...


----------



## zeta_bola_1

teerrible, no puedo creer que realmente hay gente que se crea cosas asi (a menos que seas aquaman o vivas en la atlantida)


----------



## Helminto G.

que tal y el tipo escucha hi-end en la tina de baño...


----------



## ramiro77

Recopio la parte no-offtopic del último mensaje que escribí:

Me hace acordar a un caso en el cual se afirmaba que todas estas cosas de las que hablan los "audiófilos" se pueden oír con equipos de cierta entidad. Y por supuesto, esta persona creía poseerlos y se llenaba el buche hablando cuanta pavada se les ocurra.
Bruta fue mi carcajada cuando destripó los bafles para "modificar el filtro", y ver que sus bafles que le permitían distinguir los agudos que sonaban como sábanas de raso eran bafles comunes y corrientes, con un filtro que poseía capacitores electrolíticos y bobinas con núcleo de hierro. 
Tampoco traían relleno adecuado, ni refuerzos adecuados. Unos bafles pintones y ridículamente costosos, pero mal hechos.

Ahora, de repente, los capacitores electrolíticos y las bobinas con núcleo de hierro cumplen perfectamente su función, después de despotricar también a diestra y siniestra este tipo de componentes.

Curioso.


----------



## hazard_1998

no puedo creer hasta donde llegan los audiofools, ahora hacen "preamplificadores" _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424649349-potenciometros-alps-pre-amplificador-pasivo-unico-_JM_.....


----------



## Tacatomon

Jajajaja, los RCA´s traseros en un mes cambian de color! Se ponen verdes!!!

Ahhhhh, y no se olviden de los Potenciometros ALPS hechos en China Eh!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

hazard_1998 dijo:


> no puedo creer hasta donde llegan los audiofools, ahora hacen "preamplificadores" _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424649349-potenciometros-alps-pre-amplificador-pasivo-unico-_JM_.....


Debe andar excelente con un amplificador valvular OTL, alimentado con un cable AC eliminador de ruido y con Bi-wiring...


----------



## hazard_1998

es el unico preamplificador que conozco que, preamplifica, sin alimentacion alguna y sin componentes activos, es mas, amplifica solo con resistencias y capacitores... increible


----------



## lincesur

saludos
mira esto.....http://www.rothwellaudioproducts.co.uk/html/the_truth_about_passive_pre-am.html
un saludo


----------



## zeta_bola_1

hazard_1998 dijo:


> no puedo creer hasta donde llegan los audiofools, ahora hacen "preamplificadores" _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-424649349-potenciometros-alps-pre-amplificador-pasivo-unico-_JM_.....



como dice uqe no tiene fotos por que jamas los abrio y mas abajo dice que los ensambla el?





Tacatomon dijo:


> Jajajaja, los RCA´s traseros en un mes cambian de color! Se ponen verdes!!!
> 
> Ahhhhh, y no se olviden de los Potenciometros ALPS hechos en China Eh!!!



entre los que usan pedales de efectos para guitarras son muy renombrados los potes alpha, pa mi son la misma cacona con distinto olor


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
Es que la mayoria de las cosas estas son tomaduras de pelo pero hay otras que van mas allá y es que atentan contra la inteligencia de las personas:enfadado: por ejemplo esta pegatina
http://www.hifilive.es/2012/02/17/accesorios-stein-music/
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Es que la mayoria de las cosas estas son tomaduras de pelo pero hay otras que van mas allá y es que atentan contra la inteligencia de las personas:enfadado: por ejemplo esta pegatina
> http://www.hifilive.es/2012/02/17/accesorios-stein-music/


  
Por Dioooooossss!!!!!! Que parva de delicuentes!!!!!!!!
Así que le ponés un sticker al sistema y se la vá la distorsión  .... pero que HDRMP!!!!!


----------



## mnicolau

"Por supuesto que yo soy el primero que no tengo fe en ningún accesorio que no pueda comprobar su utilidad de manera empírica, ni pretendo que nadie la tenga. Pero después de probar los E-Pads, puedo asegurar que su efecto es muy elevado y que hay que jugar con ellos, hasta encontrar la ubicación más acertada y el número correcto de unidades a utilizar.

Los E-Pads están basados en nanotecnología, pero la composición exacta se ha ido desarrollando durante los últimos años y varias versiones. La función de ese producto es mejorar las capacidades conductivas y estructurales de los materiales que influencia y lo hace usando leyes de física cuántica, así que no afecta sólo a la pequeña zona que le rodea, sino mucho más."

INCREÍBLE!!  Y a tan sólo 70€ por unidad!

6 accesorios, uno más ridículo que el otro... cuánta imaginación, y a cuántos habrán enganchado ya...


----------



## djwash

Me mato el "refinamiento tímbrico"...

O estos tipos tienen en sus equipos una distorsión del 99% y poco a poco van llegando al nivel que tenemos la gente normal, o no se...



> En mi sistema utilicé dos Blue Diamonds, uno encima de cada caja acústica y un Black Diamond *pegado al techo* con un poco de Blu-Tack, en un punto intermedio entre las cajas y el punto de escucha.



Ahí apague la PC y salí corriendo de mi habitación.

Luego lo volví a encender, estos tipos hablan como si de verdad creyeran lo que dicen, lees e intentas entrar en el personaje, pensar lo que ellos piensan en ese momento y no, es imposible, quizás están bajo el efecto de algún imbecilógeno o algo así...

Que bueno que no me he cruzado con un audiofilo, y espero no hacerlo nunca...


----------



## Ratmayor

mnicolau dijo:


> INCREÍBLE!!  Y a tan sólo 70€ por unidad!


Dios, pero que estafa! Que horror!! ¿Porque no se me ocurrió antes? 



djwash dijo:


> Que bueno que no me he cruzado con un audiofilo, y espero no hacerlo nunca...


Ojo, que conste que no es lo mismo un Audiofilo serio, que un "Golden Ear"


----------



## juanfilas

lincesur dijo:


> Saludos
> Es que la mayoria de las cosas estas son tomaduras de pelo pero hay otras que van mas allá y es que atentan contra la inteligencia de las personas:enfadado: por ejemplo esta pegatina
> http://www.hifilive.es/2012/02/17/accesorios-stein-music/
> un saludo


 
Muchachos no se dan cuenta! hay que inventar alguna bolude* y venderla a precio de oro!!!!! total, seguro que varios lo comprar....
Es muy simple:

Usamos las palabras "mecánica quántica" "dinámica" "sonido abierto" "desarrollo" etc.

Lo vendemos caro.

Listo: producto exitoso 

La ciencia (que por suerte no esta muerta todavía) se esta retorciendo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djwash dijo:


> Luego lo volví a encender, *estos tipos hablan como si de verdad creyeran lo que dicen*, lees e intentas entrar en el personaje, pensar lo que ellos piensan en ese momento y no, es imposible, quizás están bajo el efecto de algún imbecilógeno o algo así...


Es que hay dos tipos de gente que sostienen que estas estupideces SI funcionan:
1- Los que las venden.
2- Los que las compran.



djwash dijo:


> Que bueno que no me he cruzado con un audiofilo, y espero no hacerlo nunca...


Peor es cruzárselo en un foro, donde no podés ir y "decirle que se calle" 





Ratmayor dijo:


> Ojo, que conste que no es lo mismo un Audiofilo serio, que un "Golden Ear"


Como diría un famoso médico "televisivo" argentino: 





> *es la misma cacona con distinto olorcito*


----------



## Ratmayor

ezavalla dijo:


> *es la misma cacona con distinto olorcito*


Y como podríamos diferenciar a un Audiofilo de estos:

con un Audiofilo de estos:


O ambos están propensos a la subjetividad?


----------



## 0002

¿E-pads  ?, sólo lei las primeras 3 líneas del parrafo de los "E-pads", y afortunadamente se me cerró la página .


----------



## Tacatomon

http://www.hifilive.es/2012/02/17/accesorios-stein-music/















​


----------



## cyverlarva

> Los Magic Diamonds son unas pequeñas pirámides de doce caras que se presentan en color negro o azul, Black o Blue Magic Diamond. El efecto que producen es el mismo con independencia de su color, pero los Blue Diamonds tienen una intensidad en su efecto que triplica los de los Black Diamond. Lógicamente su precio también varía de uno modelo a otro y la combinación de los dos puede ser la mejor solución para conseguir un resultado equilibrado.
> 
> Se pueden colocar de diversas maneras, aunque la más frecuente es apoyados encima de las cajas acústicas. En mi sistema utilicé dos Blue Diamonds, uno encima de cada caja acústica y un Black Diamond pegado al techo con un poco de Blu-Tack, en un punto intermedio entre las cajas y el punto de escucha.La sensación que producen los Magic Diamonds es sobre todo de expansión espacial, cuanto más pequeña es la sala más impactante es el resultado. A esto ayuda, el efecto añadido de que con su inclusión en el sistema, se perciben más las pequeñas reverberaciones de las salas donde se ha grabado la música y como consecuencia, estos detalles ayudan a lograr la sensación de sentirnos en directo escuchando el acontecimiento musical.
> 
> *Asimismo consiguen que el sistema ofrezca un sonido mas acústico, al hacer mas inmune el equipo a las RF y EMI*.



La unica sensacion que te puede hacer sentir esta porqueria es la que sentis cuando te sentas arriba de uno. HDP no tienen verguenza.


----------



## Helminto G.

es feng shui auditivo...

o cabalistica melodica


----------



## zeta_bola_1

djwash dijo:


> Me mato el "refinamiento tímbrico"...
> 
> O estos tipos tienen en sus equipos una distorsión del 99% y poco a poco van llegando al nivel que tenemos la gente normal, o no se...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahí apague la PC y salí corriendo de mi habitación.
> 
> Luego lo volví a encender, estos tipos hablan como si de verdad creyeran lo que dicen, lees e intentas entrar en el personaje, pensar lo que ellos piensan en ese momento y no, es imposible, quizás están bajo el efecto de algún imbecilógeno o algo así...
> 
> Que bueno que no me he cruzado con un audiofilo, y espero no hacerlo nunca...




que buena risa me sacaste esta madrugada!!!


----------



## 2SC2922

Cito párrafo de una web pro válvulas.

"La superioridad de un amplificador “Single-ended” se aprecia desde los primeros momentos de su audición. Desde la velocidad de respuesta de los graves a la transparencia de los medios y la gran claridad y delicadeza de los agudos cristalinos lo hacen el “Amplificador” por excelencia. Su reproducción es la más fiel y exigente, ya que no se pierde absolutamente ningún detalle de la interpretación y su dinámica es mucho mayor. Incluso se llega a decir que los silencios en un amplificador “Single-ended” son más “profundos”."

Párrafo cuestionable, pero esta ultima oración es lo mas.

*Incluso se llega a decir que los silencios en un amplificador “Single-ended” son más “profundos”.*

Como podes decir que es mas profundo si el silencio es ausencia de sonido.

Entonces mi conclusion es que suena mejor cuando esta apagado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

2SC2922 dijo:


> Párrafo cuestionable, pero esta ultima oración es lo mas.
> 
> *Incluso se llega a decir que los silencios en un amplificador “Single-ended” son más “profundos”.*
> 
> Como podes decir que es mas profundo si el silencio es ausencia de sonido.
> 
> *Entonces mi conclusion es que suena mejor cuando esta apagado.*


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido plenamente con vosostros... cuanta pavada que se dice por ahi !!! 
No poder sacarles plata


----------



## ehbressan

Chequeando la pagina del Maestro, se despacho con lo sig.:

http://sound.whsites.net/articles/myths.html

Como de costumbre, no tiene desperdicio.
Sds.


----------



## lincesur

Lo que hay que leer
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/1202/bybee.htm
un saludo


----------



## AntonioAA

Nada mejor que un limpiador de electrones !! brillante .


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Nada mejor que un limpiador de electrones !! brillante .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me los quiero cortaaaaar!!!!! Estos tipos no tienen nombre!!!!!! Todo es una mentira gigantesca! pero la ultima frase es mortal   (claro...mas mortal sería si fuera cierto )


			
				los delincuentes de enjoythemusic dijo:
			
		

> The basic premise of the Bybee's audio  devices is that 1/f noise detracts from the listening experience:  reduce 1/f noise and you improve the sound. The Purifier uses a  combination of rare earth metal oxides in a ceramic form to absorb and  dampen 1/f noise. The ceramic surrounds a low-value resistance (about  0.1 ohm). I asked Jack Bybee to provide me with a brief explanation of  the physics and engineering taking place in the Quantum Purifier,  without violating proprietary or classified secrets. *The bottom line, as  Bybee states, it is that "when developing the technology we did not  fully understand why certain metal oxides absorb or damp specific  frequencies and to the best of my knowledge we still do not." However,  as is the case with audio cable and interconnect, a fully understood  theoretical basis is not necessary to enjoy the benefits of the  technology*.



Cuidado con los bolsillos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fantasma atrapado en frasquito  .....JUAUAUAUAUUAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas

Debo aceptar que me muero por comprar el fantasma! (no por el fantasma en si, el vendedor es un genio!) jajajaja


----------



## tatajara

jajajajaj naa un fantasma yo quiero uno jajaja tantas mentiras hay entre humanos ? 
PD: me gusto el limpiador de electrones de rat jaja
saludos


----------



## lincesur

saludos
Pues he visto esto
http://www.esfera-audio.com/ESSENTIAL-AUDIO-TOOLS-NOISE-EATER
un saludo


----------



## Helminto G.

tengo la impresion de que les pagan mas a los que les ponen nombre a esos articulos que a quien los invntan...


----------



## Ratmayor

Divagando por internet me topé con esto:


Es para eliminar los molestos ruidos que puedan generar los discos duros o unidades opticas, para garantizar una mejor experiencia en audio en la PC. ¿El precio? US$100


----------



## zeta_bola_1

como elimina ruidos si proviene de dentro de la unidad?? un filtro de.......?


----------



## el-rey-julien

juanfilas dijo:


> Debo aceptar que me muero por comprar el fantasma! (no por el fantasma en si, el vendedor es un genio!) jajajaja



gracias gracias,también tengo pata de conejo en polvo y sandia de la suerte + alambre para atraer el dinero


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
http://www.accurion.com/Silencer
El precio (por si alguien lo quiere comprar) 12.000 euros
Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Creo que encontré una explicación a estas mentiras y a los mentirosos que las sostienen. Por favor lean el siguiente link (traducidos por google): http://translate.google.com/transla...ophiles-and-the-limitations-of-human-hearing/
y por supuesto, este es el original en inglés: http://phineasgage.wordpress.com/2007/10/13/audiophiles-and-the-limitations-of-human-hearing/

Les recomiendo leer los link que tiene por que son  MUY reveladores...


----------



## el-rey-julien

no,no y no , lo mejor es colgar del techo al amplificador ¡¡¡
así los sonidos bajan con mas brillo y tonos dulces¡¡es porque de esa manera no tiene que lidiar con la curva de la tono-gravedad y los tonos no se degradan ¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no,no y no , lo mejor es colgar del techo al amplificador ¡¡¡
> así los sonidos bajan con mas brillo y tonos dulces¡¡*es porque de esa manera no tiene que lidiar con la curva de la tono-gravedad y los tonos no se degradan ¡¡*


  
Que HDP!!!!     





Fogonazo dijo:


> Por otro lado, yo tengo los amplificadores (3) sobre una base de madera similar, comprada en una maderera de cerca de casa, los coloqué así por el peso de los mismos, cerca de 60Kg c/u, *¿ Seré un audiófilo ? *


Y...depende del precio de la madera  
Podés ser desde un seco y sordo crónico hasta el amo y señor del sonido


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya que vamos a inventar  ,,,que sean  a lo grande  ¡¡¡
tiene sentido dirán algunos,,,claro la gravedad ''tira el sonido para abajo'' ''pongamos los parlantes mas alto''
etc,etc


----------



## nasaserna

Claro Rey Julien. Buen Físico, tenemos que adicionar la balística en la salida, tiros parabólicos, dependiendo de la frecuencia la potencia del disparo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ahh......buenooooo!!!! Esta es impagable!!!!
http://www.lessloss.com/blackbody-p-200.html


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahh......buenooooo!!!! Esta es impagable!!!!
> http://www.lessloss.com/blackbody-p-200.html



Ah pero quehijodep..... Que increible... Ladrones de gallinas!


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahh......buenooooo!!!! Esta es impagable!!!!
> http://www.lessloss.com/blackbody-p-200.html


Y yo que pensaba que no habían ideas nuevas para robar a los "Audiófilos"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto que sigue lo voy a copiar por que debe quedar para la posteridad:


			
				los ladris de LessLoss dijo:
			
		

> Since objects always selectively absorb and reflect EM radiation,  leaving their own spectral signature in the reflection, they affect your  component whenever its circuitry "sees" these _colored_  reflections. The coloration we speak of is low level: it does not cause  grave distortions such as data-fallout errors (although this can occur  with the introduction of too much near-field UV light, for example). But  its presence is palpable even with nearby objects which  electromagnetically interact with the gear in only a passive way by  means of their own reflection. *The easiest way to convince yourself of  this is to take your entire CD collection and place it all over your  system, as close to your electronics as possible. Have a listen. Then  remove them as far away as you can. Listen again. When they are moved  away, the sound substantially clears up due to the absence of  multitudinous and haphazard EM reflections from the discs which were  placed all around your gear.     *


    




			
				Traductor dijo:
			
		

> Dado que los objetos siempre selectivamente absorben y reflejan la radiación EM, dejando su propia firma espectral en la reflexión, afectan a su componente cuando su circuito "ve" estas reflexiones coloreadas. La coloración del que hablamos es de bajo nivel: no causar distorsiones graves como datos fallout errores (aunque esto puede ocurrir con la introducción de la luz UV demasiado cerca del campo, por ejemplo). Pero su presencia es palpable incluso con objetos cercanos que interactúan electromagnéticamente con el engranaje sólo de manera pasiva por medio de su propia reflexión. La forma más fácil convencerse de esto es tomar tu colección de CDs y colocarlo en todo el sistema, lo más cercano a sus equipos electrónicos como sea posible. Tener una escucha. A continuación, eliminarlos lo más lejos que puedas. Escuchar de nuevo. Cuando se alejó, el sonido desaparece sustancialmente debido a la ausencia de multitudinarias y fortuita EM reflexiones de los discos que se colocaron alrededor de su equipo.


----------



## ernestogn

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que no habían ideas nuevas para robar a los "Audiófilos"



Es una ganga!!, tiene envio gratis!!


----------



## Fogonazo

A mi me intriga en que anda EZ que encuentra estos temas *"Raros"*


----------



## Helminto G.

va a esas paginas cuando nesecita reirse un poco, la risa es buena para la salud...


----------



## Ratmayor

Helminto G. dijo:


> va a esas paginas cuando nesecita reirse un poco, la risa es buena para la salud...


Pues rianse de estos parlantes, que en cuanto vean el precio les entraran unas enormes ganas de llorar 

http://www.shapeaudio.com/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> A mi me intriga en que anda EZ que encuentra estos temas *"Raros"*


  
Naaa.... no ando en nada en particular, pero me encontré en diyaudio.com un par de discusiones de azules contra rojos (y con algunos "morados" al medio ). Cuando el nivel de estupidez roja llegó al límite, uno de los foristas usó el ejemplo de LessLoss en forma "sarcástica" (por decirlo de alguna forma).


----------



## Tacatomon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahh......buenooooo!!!! Esta es impagable!!!!
> http://www.lessloss.com/blackbody-p-200.html


----------



## AntonioAA

De que se rien??? ... No me van a decir que uds no escuchan esas molestas reflexiones electromagneticas !!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> De que se rien??? ... No me van a decir que uds no escuchan esas molestas reflexiones electromagneticas !!!!


Pero de que sirve si no tienes parlantes hechos en oro masiso de 18K?


----------



## AntonioAA

Es que mis parlantes valen ORO !! ... no es lo mismo acaso?


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es que mis parlantes valen ORO !! ... no es lo mismo acaso?


La unica diferencia es que esos solo 6.5 millones de dólares y nada más fabricaron ese par...


----------



## AntonioAA

Y no sabes lo que cuestan los mios ??????????????????


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Y no sabes lo que cuestan los mios ??????????????????


Considerando sus post, estudios y todas las mediciones que ha hecho, deberían darle 4 pares de las Shape por las suyas


----------



## capitanp

Jjajajjjajaaa no creo que con esa cajita se pueda anular y hacer el "eter" mas limpio, Pero como dice *AntonioAA* en carácter de humor, podemos percibir algo del ruido eléctrico, o por lo menos *YO* percibo que algo falta cuando hay un corte de energía importante

Notese que escribí percibir y no escuchar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No sé por que será que cuando ando webeando por algunos "foros" me encuentro cosas *como estas* de los amigos de Less-Loss (si... los mismos de mi post anterior).La verdad es que hay comentarios "engancha giles" que son impagables, tales como este:


			
				Less-Loss dijo:
			
		

> Furthermore, many an audiophile had discovered by then that taking the  time to use freeware ripping software (Exact Audio Copy was very popular  shareware) and to re-burn the discs onto *CDRs of different types would  result in different sound quality from the original* (notably, black and  dark blue CDRs were known to provide superior sound quality)  .


    

PD: Lean... por favor lean sobre el Laminar Streamer de Less-Loss, pero no dejen armas cercas por que es probable que les dé ganas de suicidarse


----------



## Tacatomon

Claro, los 0's y 1's agarran tonalidades acústicas diferentes al rippearlos y copiarlos cientos de veces...


----------



## crimson

*"Price:* to be announced"

Como diría Homero... "¡¡¡¡Deme diez!!!!" 

Saludos C


----------



## capitanp

ES muy cierto que no importa el color del CDr pero la calidad del conversor A/D de salida influye en la calidad de audio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

capitanp dijo:


> ES muy cierto que no importa el color del CDr pero la calidad del *conversor A/D de salida* influye en la calidad de audio


Será *D/A*... 
Y sí.. algo influye pero no necesariamente el DAC sino mas bien los conversores I/V o los amplificadores y filtros de salida.. Lo del DAC es medio cuestionable.. a menos que sea patológicamente malo


----------



## capitanp

Un CD Player audiofilo a lo Foros de electronica









Ahora si!!! que sigan las risas


http://www.whathifi.com/forum/hi-fi/playstation-1-the-greatest-cd-player-to-grace-planet-earth


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace tiempo que he leído en varios "foros" y varias webs sobre las supuestas virtudes de la PS-1 como CD player .
Si vos creés que eso es para reirse, deberías haber visto (y no encuentro el link...LPM) en un foro un chabón que "modeó" una PS-1 cambiándo los AO de salida y los capacitores por unos Audio-Grade confused: )   y describía como cambiaba el sound-stage, la dulzura de los medios altos y una parva de estupideces taaan grande (incluyendo el precio de los caps ) que sinceramente uno llega a pensar: "habiendo tantos animales nobles en el planeta... como fué posible que la naturaleza le diera un cerebro humano a estos tarados?"


----------



## capitanp

Aqui Aqui!
http://dogbreath.de/PS1/output/output.html


----------



## AntonioAA

Por algo cada vez me gusta mas el footer de sus mensajes, Dr/Profe !
Aun asi no la entienden .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

capitanp dijo:


> Aqui Aqui!
> http://dogbreath.de/PS1/output/output.html


Nop...no era esa 
Los capacitores eran del tamaño de un cirio pascual ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Por que será que cualquier "cabeza hueca" puede escribir una página en Internet y mandar fruta impunemente???
Lean acá  y dejen un balde cerca por si les dá ganas de vomitar: http://bursonaudio.com/More_Inferior_Parts_Bad_Music.html

Y esto que sigue es un comentario de un usuario de diyaudio.com y refleja la realidad detrás de todo este circo:


			
				DF96@diyaudio.com dijo:
			
		

> In order to sell a solution, first you have to create the perception of a problem.
> 
> To sell medicine/vitamins etc., convince healthy people that they are ill.
> To sell cosmetics, convince beautiful women that they are ugly.
> 
> Then, to keep them, convince your customers that they are  wiser/better/richer people than the foolish/jealous/ignorant/poor  critics who scoff.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo nunca le sentí gusto a la musica ...sera que tengo componentes berreta???
"Low Quality Components = Tasteless Music" 

Algo si es muy sabio ...  en los integrados la musica queda "apretada" entre tantos transistores , por eso la compu no sirve....

QUE SE CALLEN POR FAVORRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## jreyes

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo nunca le sentí gusto a la musica ...sera que tengo componentes berreta???
> "Low Quality Components = Tasteless Music"
> 
> Algo si es muy sabio ...  en los integrados la musica queda "apretada" entre tantos transistores , por eso la compu no sirve....
> 
> QUE SE CALLEN POR FAVORRRRRRRRRRR




Me han dado las 4:30 de la madrugada leyendo este hilo y me he reído un montón.
--------------------

Mucha gente cae en estos trucos por la simple necesidad de querer algo mejor; mal que mal la música es uno de los componentes fundamentales de nuestra cultura.



Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y este hilo es genial!!!
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/lounge/234829-funniest-snake-oil-theories.html#post3468117


----------



## hazard_1998

buenisssimo! me encantó esa de mandarle CC a los cables para cambiarle los electrones viejos por nuevos....quehijodep!-----


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y estas otra es de terror....y no solo por el precio del cable! Hay que leer los comentarios....jajajajajajajaja
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-K2-Terminated-Speaker-Cable/dp/B000J36XR2/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top[/ame]


----------



## Fogonazo

! No more comments ¡



> "Una vez leí que hay que regular los cables sujetos a DC ... ya sabes, para reemplazar a los viejos electrones, con los frescos ..."
> 
> Hice exactamente eso por accidente una vez, pero los resultados no fueron beneficiosas - la interconexión todavía estaba enchufado a la entrada de mi etapa de potencia.  Demasiados electrones frescas para el woofer ...............


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> "Una vez leí que hay que regular los cables sujetos a DC ... *ya sabes,  para reemplazar a los viejos electrones, con los frescos ...*"


    
Son unos HDP...!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Justo lo que buscaba...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-NRG-WEL-Signature-Series/dp/B0055OM9WS/ref=pd_sim_sbs_e_1/187-0629123-1598706[/ame]


----------



## xavirom

A que no tenían esta:


http://www.vandenhul.com/products/accessories/health-ring


A mi me dieron en un cumpleaños de 15, con razón sonaba tan bien  Mc caco!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

xavirom dijo:


> A que no tenían esta:
> http://www.vandenhul.com/products/accessories/health-ring


   ... esta ya es el colmooooooo!!!!!!



xavirom dijo:


> A mi me dieron en un cumpleaños de 15, con razón sonaba tan bien  Mc caco!


----------



## electromecanico

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Sili...t=UK_Audio_Docks_Speakers&hash=item53f8019b1d


----------



## xavirom

Ese es el IPONE 6, PHONOGRAPH VERSION!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Pero ante las atrocidades expuestas aqui ... es barato , honesto , divertido !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

estoy tratando de convencer a un personaje ,que estaría 10 puntos aquí ,
e un ''tesnico'' 
las cosas que dice ¡¡¡¡


----------



## EdgardoCas

Consultando seriamente acerca de los cables de señal: qué parámetro me indica la mejor calidad, por ejemplo para armar un par de RCA desde la bandeja hasta un preamplificador? Tengo chicotes de cable blindado (mallado) de todos los calibres, lo único que sé con certeza es que no debe ser muy largo por el aumento de la capacitancia, más finito mejor?
Gracias


----------



## xavirom

La verdad es que nuca me lo platee, siempre compré lo que me vendieron, pienso que cuanto mas baja sea la capacidad mejor, que tenga muchos hilos y finitos puede ser indicativo de una buena flexibilidad, en cuanto a mas fino o mas grueso, lo normal que se ve en una bandeja o los cables que traen originalmente los equipos de audio exteriormente son de unos 1.5 ó 2mm de diámetro y que te permitan físicamente soldar y poder cerrar cómodamente las fichas RCA, los muy gruesos se utilizan en micrófonos o instrumentos por el trato que reciben y las distancias. Estoy seguro en un 99% que los vendedores de mostrador no tienen datos de la capacidad del cable que vos necesitás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es necesario definir el concepto de "mejor calidad"... por que puede significar muuuchas cosas si no lo ponés en el contexto adecuado. De todas formas, tenés que considerar:

El tipo de fichas que tiene el cable, y no por que sean doradas o de plutonio son mejores. Tenés que tener en cuenta  "el calce" con las fichas del equipo, la posibilidad de ajustarlas para que hagan el mejor contacto, que no se dañen por la contaminación ambiental en la zona donde vos vivís, entre otras cosas...como el mecanismo de sujección de los cables a los ojales de soldadura y al cuerpo de la ficha...

En cuanto al cable, lo primero que hay que analizar es la longitud necesaria, por que es necesario que tengan "baja capacidad", pero como esta se mide "por metro de cable", podés usa un cable mas berreta y de mayor capacidad si el largo del cable es comparativamente reducido. Tenés que asegurarte la cobertura de la malla de blindaje, por que hay algunos con cobertura desde 50% (pocos pelos en la malla y bastante desparramados) hasta más del 90%...y por supuesto, mientras mayor sea la cobertura, mejor es el "blindaje" (no te confiés mucho de este "blindaje" por que depende mucho de las conexiones internas del equipo), pero mientras mas pelos tenga... es mejor.

En fin... eso es lo mínimo que hay que considerar, y también hay que ver el nivel de las señales que viajan por esos cables, por que si son muy chiquitas hay que tomar algunas precauciones adicionales.

Por supuesto, en el contexto de este hilo, me veo obligado a sanatearte  
"Te conviene usar cable de la mejor calidad, con fichas cubiertas en Rhodio y con cables que tengan un diámetro de 15mm y con aislante exterior de color Azul o Verde. Con los azules vas a lograr un profundo y autoritario bajo, con unos medios apenas saborizados de frutos del bosque. Con los verdes, vas a conseguir medios transparentes y tranquilos y unos agudos muy sedosos con un dejo de platillos y timbales sumergidos en borgoña. Por supuesto que esto lo vas a escuchar solo si tenés equipos de cierta entidad , por que de lo contrario vas a ver tonos emborronados ."
Podría seguir escribiendo estupideces, pero me cansé


----------



## ESKALENO

Donde unos ven calidad extrema e insuperable, otros parecen ver el negocio.

No hay tema que me llame más la atención que la pelea Válvula Vs Transistor, que hace preguntarme si de verdad me estaré perdiendo ese sonido espectacular y la riqueza de armónicos que parece tener esa tecnología del pasado rescatada por los puristas y "verdaderos" "audiófilos", o simplemente es una forma de sacarle el dinero al que se cree un gran experto y melómano por el hecho de tenerlo.
































Hace años monté uno por curiosidad, y la verdad, aunque me gustan este tipo de amplificadores, no lo encontré tan especial, quitando lo curioso de la polarización y el diseño retro tan bonito que tiene, pero visto desde un punto de vista práctico resulta engorroso, de consumo elevado y problemas añadidos (precio, temperatura, peso, dificultad para aislar ruidos, problemas para encontrar repuestos...).
El sonido no estaba mal, pero sinceramente, mi amplificador de transistores Grundig se lo come con su calidad sonora y potencia.

No sé, quizás no he sabido apreciar el verdadero potencial que ofrece esta tecnología, o quizás he visto con desconfianza los elevados precios en que se mueven estos sistemas.

¿Es para tanto la calidad de los amplificadores a válvulas?


----------



## electromecanico

ESKALENO dijo:


> Donde unos ven calidad extrema e insuperable, otros parecen ver el negocio.
> 
> No hay tema que me llame más la atención que la pelea Válvula Vs Transistor, que hace preguntarme si de verdad me estaré perdiendo ese sonido espectacular y la riqueza de armónicos que parece tener esa tecnología del pasado rescatada por los puristas y "verdaderos" "audiófilos", o simplemente es una forma de sacarle el dinero al que se cree un gran experto y melómano por el hecho de tenerlo.
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...THYER2SH366il3dh-lP4e5cUzbZ1C8w2zkatdVzivrmpb
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...p8TSfs7JdnILOqDZTWo3D0ket1Q2wetR_uaFlY-Nyo9xm
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...LCaEcSx9ceLD3SIDbgtYzFpgmi6u_lP46oUPmtrCF30N0
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...P2QuKjWpJ1OMIEKx5-0I7hrK5EhQ3InsaT517vm7F2KDj
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...e57TABJf7pbvx5_rfY8KbUh7ZYWit4R8OSdyJ2eOw9ASP
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...gH-f6x0l1HCLTd3e-E2dtx5F-DKZlXu6tSEHF6dzzgr2A
> 
> 
> Hace años monté uno por curiosidad, y la verdad, aunque me gustan este tipo de amplificadores, no lo encontré tan especial, quitando lo curioso de la polarización y el diseño retro tan bonito que tiene, pero visto desde un punto de vista práctico resulta engorroso, de consumo elevado y problemas añadidos (precio, temperatura, peso, dificultad para aislar ruidos, problemas para encontrar repuestos...).
> El sonido no estaba mal, pero sinceramente, mi amplificador de transistores Grundig se lo come con su calidad sonora y potencia.
> 
> No sé, quizás no he sabido apreciar el verdadero potencial que ofrece esta tecnología, o quizás he visto con desconfianza los elevados precios en que se mueven estos sistemas.
> 
> ¿Es para tanto la calidad de los amplificadores a válvulas?




:cabezon: Arrancamos de vuelta....jaja

no todo es absoluto hay amplificadores valvulares, que dentro de todo son simples y y en relacion andan muy bien y despues son gustos 
ahora hay integrados que son hi fi  

es como rubias y morochas  

me olvidaba yo tengo equipos valvulares muy economicos que realmente los tendrias que escuchar...

escuchaste algun valvular..? 
conste que mi equipo de todos los dias es un transistorizado clase h


----------



## lincesur

saludos
cables, muchos cables
http://www.ecoustics.com/products/nordost-valhalla-2-reference-cables/


----------



## Scooter

A 1000€/m, eso es un negocio y lo demás son tonterías...


----------



## Tacatomon

La madera y los colores plateados hacen la diferencia...


----------



## R-Mario

Lo que se hace cuando se tiene dinero ¿Realmente vale tantito la pena hacer algo asi? Yo tengo un ampli que cabe en una cajita de 10x10x5 y tira 15+15W es clase D y funciona con pilas jejeje.

Cuanto calculan que este tipo gasto en su clase A.

Pa empezar donde venden ese pequeñisimo kit, no porque piense comprarlo digo con mi salario no alcanza jejeje.


----------



## ramiro77

Como proyecto por amor al arte, no lo veo mal. Yo si tuviese el tiempo, conocimientos, disponibilidad de materiales y dinero, posiblemente lo haría. Pero cuando arrancan con el tipo de pavadas descriptas anteriormente a lo largo de este hilo...
Yo sinceramente me cansé de frecuentar sitios donde se reúne todo este tipo de especímenes. Está bien que soy un asno en electrónica. Pero una cosa es ser asno por cuestiones de tiempo y maduración en el estudio, y otra por elección y/o/u obstinación. En el audio no hace falta tratar cosas ultra complejas para entender mas o menos como son las cosas. 
Pero no, parece que es mas divertido probar distintos cables de alimentación.



Fogonazo dijo:


> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-mZVDj9CdZ...ADw/u7bIk-x0AS0/s1600/That%27s+suspicious.jpg A mi me intriga en que anda EZ que encuentra estos temas *"Raros"*



Lo mismo le pregunté hace unas semanas. Es impresionante!


----------



## cyverlarva

Mi pequeñito aporte...


http://www.vhaudio.com/acoustic-revive-rd-3.html

sin palabras.


----------



## R-Mario

cyverlarva dijo:


> Mi pequeñito aporte...
> 
> 
> http://www.vhaudio.com/acoustic-revive-rd-3.html
> 
> sin palabras.



Y no habra para desmagnetizar mis viejas VHS 

Dios que precios manejan en esa pagina, o yo estoy muy inche probre


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Mi pequeñito aporte...
> http://www.vhaudio.com/acoustic-revive-rd-3.html
> sin palabras.


JUAAAAAA!!!!! Estos HDP no tienen nombre!!!!
    

Y se "magnetiza" la tinta de la impresión de los CD    

JUAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> JUAAAAAA!!!!! Estos HDP no tienen nombre!!!!
> 
> 
> Y se "magnetiza" la tinta de la impresión de los CD
> 
> JUAAAAAAAA!!!!!!



Es tan pero tan absurdo que no tiene el mas minimo sustento, de que forma podria afectar un campo magnetico la lectura de un disco optico!!!!!!!  

y tengo una linda, pero estoy recavando mas datos, es el efecto *magnetostriccion en audio*

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Es tan pero tan absurdo que no tiene el mas minimo sustento, de que forma podria afectar un campo magnetico la lectura de un disco optico!!!!!!!


Seeee...son de terror   y lo mejor es que no tienen NADA de vergüenza... y además tienen clientes 



cyverlarva dijo:


> y tengo una linda, pero estoy recavando mas datos, es el efecto *magnetostriccion en audio*


 
La magnetoestricción es real y es lo que hace vibrar las chapas de los trafos, pero no se me ocurre que otro cuento pueden inventar para la gilada 

Saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

*La Fogonazo INC.* se complaze en presentar y en oferta exclusiva para el Foro su nueva tornamesa (Bandeja giradiscos) con un exclusivo sonido a _*"Maderas Antiguas"*_ 

*! Llame Ya ¡*, nuestras operadoras lo están esperando", recuerde tener su tarjeta de crédito a la mano.


Ver el archivo adjunto 92174​


----------



## hazard_1998

cyverlarva dijo:


> Es tan pero tan absurdo que no tiene el mas minimo sustento, de que forma podria afectar un campo magnetico la lectura de un disco optico!!!!!!!
> 
> y tengo una linda, pero estoy recavando mas datos, es el efecto *magnetostriccion en audio*
> 
> Saludos



Un campo magnetico en movimiento produce una corriente variable en el tiempo en los conductores en el area de influencia.... ( principio de un generador electrico ) el tema es... Cual es el flujo magnetico que puede producir la tinta imantada  y cuan cerca está la electrónica sensible a variaciones de campo magnético....


----------



## cyverlarva

Yo sabia de ese efecto en los motores, el zumbido a 100 Hz, pero esto es ridiculo,

http://hificlass.com/articulos/cable-de-red-yba-diamond/

Esta es una "review" de un "experto", y lo mas comico por dios, es el mandamiento del largo del cable, yo que para escuchar las flatulencias de los angeles, el cable debe medir 1.23 metros o un multiplo de este!!! ni mas, ni menos. 

Disfruten.


----------



## el-rey-julien

cyverlarva dijo:


> Yo sabia de ese efecto en los motores, el zumbido a 100 Hz, pero esto es ridiculo,
> 
> http://hificlass.com/articulos/cable-de-red-yba-diamond/
> 
> Esta es una "review" de un "experto", y lo mas comico por dios, es el mandamiento del largo del cable, yo que para escuchar las flatulencias de los angeles, el cable debe medir 1.23 metros o un multiplo de este!!! ni mas, ni menos.
> 
> Disfruten.



fabuloso ¡¡ gran descubrimiento (¿tendra algo que ver con las piramides? y esas cosas ocultas al resto de los mortales)


----------



## hazard_1998

cyverlarva dijo:


> Yo sabia de ese efecto en los motores, el zumbido a 100 Hz, pero esto es ridiculo,
> 
> http://hificlass.com/articulos/cable-de-red-yba-diamond/
> 
> Esta es una "review" de un "experto", y lo mas comico por dios, es el mandamiento del largo del cable, yo que para escuchar las flatulencias de los angeles, el cable debe medir 1.23 metros o un multiplo de este!!! ni mas, ni menos.
> 
> Disfruten.


Lo mas increible es que el unico comentario que tiene la pagina en cuestion es consultando el porqué lo del multiplo de 1.23mts..... El comentario data del 2005 y todavia sin respuesta.... Que sinverguenzas! Delincuentes diria yo....


----------



## SKYFALL

Hay gente que sabe muy poco, que se hacen ricos con el dinero de algunos inocentes que saben menos que ellos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que lastima que no hay un emoticon adecuado para poner, pero estos mentirosos, cuenteros y desfachatados me tienen como el señor *de esta foto*.


----------



## el-rey-julien

jaa esta complicado el señor ese


----------



## Nuyel

Es que los conductores y blindajes entran en armonía al tener la longitud de 1,23m, una longitud diferente hace resonar las inductancias del cable de manera diferente y no las absorbe apropiadamente, esto causa armónicos que afectan la alimentación del sistema.


----------



## cyverlarva

Nuyel dijo:


> Es que los conductores y blindajes entran en armonía al tener la longitud de 1,23m, una longitud diferente hace resonar las inductancias del cable de manera diferente y no las absorbe apropiadamente, esto causa armónicos que afectan la alimentación del sistema.



Podrias explayarte de esta "armonizacion" y como se llega a los 1.23 metros y sus multiplos.

Gracias


----------



## SKYFALL

Ja, el colmo de todo es que segun el fabricante del cable de red Diamond, este necesita un periodo de "rodaje" de 25 horas, esto si es de antologia, ahora hay que despegar los conponentes para obtener las maximas prestaciones de ellos, como si fuera una moto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Ja, el colmo de todo es que segun el fabricante del cable de red Diamond, este necesita un periodo de "rodaje" de 25 horas, esto si es de antologia, ahora hay que despegar los conponentes para obtener las maximas prestaciones de ellos, como si fuera una moto.


Sos un irreverente!!!! Como podés decir que el "rodaje" no sirve para nada????  
Estuve en un foro (y cyverlarva también) donde el rodaje era un tema de discusión casi diario, viendo quien lograba el mejor "rodaje" de sus componentes electrónicos (incluyendo cables jajajaja) .. y además había que aguantar la parva de estupideces que decían al respecto... verdaderamente patético...


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Rodar el cable?

Solamente si es un carrete de 100metros cable 4/0


----------



## SKYFALL

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sos un irreverente!!!! Como podés decir que el "rodaje" no sirve para nada????
> Estuve en un foro (y cyverlarva también) donde el rodaje era un tema de discusión casi diario, viendo quien lograba el mejor "rodaje" de sus componentes electrónicos (incluyendo cables jajajaja) .. y además había que aguantar la parva de estupideces que decían al respecto... verdaderamente patético...


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sos un irreverente!!!! Como podés decir que el "rodaje" no sirve para nada????
> Estuve en un foro (y cyverlarva también) donde el rodaje era un tema de discusión casi diario, viendo quien lograba el mejor "rodaje" de sus componentes electrónicos (incluyendo cables jajajaja) .. y además había que aguantar la parva de estupideces que decían al respecto... verdaderamente patético...


yo tambien estuve en ese foro, donde uno que ambos conocemos rodaba los capacitores de x-overs conectandolos en serie con un velador durante cierto tiempo (creo haber leido dias).... y eso no es nada, podia percibir las diferencias acusticas 


 y eso no es nada, me refuto mi ampli a valvulas, porque, decia, el alambre de los trafos no eran OFC (libres de oxigeno)!!!


----------



## SKYFALL

Creo que voy a darle "rodaje" a un par de TDA's que tengo por ahi conectandolos directamente a 120 VAC para que despeguen mas rapido.


----------



## EdgardoCas

yo me sabía la del Número áureo para la fotografía, etc; pero este 1.23...?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> yo me sabía la del Número áureo para la fotografía, etc; *pero este 1.23...?*


Eso no es áureo ni nada!!!! El muy delincuente tiene clientes taaan giles que lo único que se le ocurrió es poner 123 (uno-dos-tres... fácil ehh???) pero como 123 o 12.3 mts le quedaba un cable  muuy largo, le puso 1.23 y listo... a cobrar con los tontos


----------



## SKYFALL

Lo que da mas ira es el enfasis en la medida, solo 1,23 metros o multiplos de esta medida, sino no funciona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y... es un argumento sin ningún fundamento, como tantos otros de los que hay en la web y revistas de HiFi, pero te sorprenderías la cantidad de gente que tiene la necesidad de creer en estas cosas para sentir "que son alguien". Y más te sorprendería lo violentos que se ponen cuando alguien rebate/discute sus ridículas teorías (bue... es fácil rebatirlas... nunca dan pruebas de nada ).
Podríamos discutir y mostrar durante meses sobre las tonteras que sostienen, pero ya sabemos que no hay ni un atisbo de realidad en ninguna de ellas.
A mi me resulta mas interesante tratar de averiguar por que tienen ese comportamiento tan incoherente y ridículo, aún siendo personas en edades de lucidez, pero no.... esto no tiene que ver con la lucidez o con la edad. Esto se trata de decir "soy superior a los demás por que tengo equipos de varios miles de dólares y así puedo escuchar cosas que nadie más escucha ni es capaz de apreciar". Por supuesto, algo muy parecido sucede con los "tweakers"... los tíos esos que modifican el crossover de un baffle poniendo capacitores de igual valor pero de precios astronómicos y llenan páginas y páginas de comentarios sin sentido sobre que con el capacitor X los agudos son "suaves pero chirriantes" mientras que con el capacitor Y los agudos son "sedosos, tersos y relajados"... y bla, bla, bla. Claro, desafían la física y la electrónica, y huyen de la psicoacústica que explica sus delirios, dicen que los técnicos en audio son unos ignorantes y el resto de los mortales (excepto los pusilánimes que los apoyan) son unos sordos y sostienen que lo que ellos escuchan es mentira por que no tienen el dinero que ellos tienen para hacer esas "delicias".

Esto que escribo no son inventos míos .. se puede leer en numerosos foros en español e inglés, pero a mi juicio solo refleja algunas cosas:


Son gente con baja autoestima que busca la forma de mostrarle a los demás "quienes son ellos" y de esta manera tener a alguien que los alabe (y te aseguro que consiguen alabadores y "vendedores"  sin mucho esfuerzo).
Son gente que no tiene un pomo que hacer y busca una manera de gastar el tiempo ocioso - lo que está muy bien - pero ya que estamos, soluciona el problema del punto anterior.
Son gente que no le tiembla el pulso ni la lengua en desacreditar a quienes se oponen a sus estupideces con el solo objeto de justificar lo que dicen y ocultar su propia ignorancia. Claro, nunca dan explicación de nada, o si la dan, la explicación siempre es la misma "es así por que yo así lo escucho"... y luego vienen sus alabadores a bardear al que dice lo contrario o dá una explicación lógica del asunto.
Todo esto termina en articulos comerciales orientados específicamente a este mercado, que rinde grandes dividendos, ya que venden arena a precio de polvo de oro y además dejan contentos al montón de audiófilos que andan sueltos buscando en que gastar para lograr lo que expliqué arriba.

En fin.... ya se me saltó la chaveta otra vez...


----------



## Nuyel

En realidad algunas cosas si tienen fundamento, pero son en condiciones extremas de frecuencias y consumos que no se dan, por otra parte con cambiar los capacitores, creo que el ESR sí podría afectar las frecuencias de corte y el sonido si la impedancia de la bobina es baja, digo, al menos ganaras algunos Hz extra en el rango.


----------



## cyverlarva

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y... es un argumento sin ningún fundamento, como tantos otros de los que hay en la web y revistas de HiFi, pero te sorprenderías la cantidad de gente que tiene la necesidad de creer en estas cosas para sentir "que son alguien". Y más te sorprendería lo violentos que se ponen cuando alguien rebate/discute sus ridículas teorías (bue... es fácil rebatirlas... nunca dan pruebas de nada ).
> Podríamos discutir y mostrar durante meses sobre las tonteras que sostienen, pero ya sabemos que no hay ni un atisbo de realidad en ninguna de ellas.
> A mi me resulta mas interesante tratar de averiguar por que tienen ese comportamiento tan incoherente y ridículo, aún siendo personas en edades de lucidez, pero no.... esto no tiene que ver con la lucidez o con la edad. Esto se trata de decir "soy superior a los demás por que tengo equipos de varios miles de dólares y así puedo escuchar cosas que nadie más escucha ni es capaz de apreciar". Por supuesto, algo muy parecido sucede con los "tweakers"... los tíos esos que modifican el crossover de un baffle poniendo capacitores de igual valor pero de precios astronómicos y llenan páginas y páginas de comentarios sin sentido sobre que con el capacitor X los agudos son "suaves pero chirriantes" mientras que con el capacitor Y los agudos son "sedosos, tersos y relajados"... y bla, bla, bla. Claro, desafían la física y la electrónica, y huyen de la psicoacústica que explica sus delirios, dicen que los técnicos en audio son unos ignorantes y el resto de los mortales (excepto los pusilánimes que los apoyan) son unos sordos y sostienen que lo que ellos escuchan es mentira por que no tienen el dinero que ellos tienen para hacer esas "delicias".
> 
> Esto que escribo no son inventos míos .. se puede leer en numerosos foros en español e inglés, pero a mi juicio solo refleja algunas cosas:
> 
> 
> Son gente con baja autoestima que busca la forma de mostrarle a los demás "quienes son ellos" y de esta manera tener a alguien que los alabe (y te aseguro que consiguen alabadores y "vendedores"  sin mucho esfuerzo).
> Son gente que no tiene un pomo que hacer y busca una manera de gastar el tiempo ocioso - lo que está muy bien - pero ya que estamos, soluciona el problema del punto anterior.
> Son gente que no le tiembla el pulso ni la lengua en desacreditar a quienes se oponen a sus estupideces con el solo objeto de justificar lo que dicen y ocultar su propia ignorancia. Claro, nunca dan explicación de nada, o si la dan, la explicación siempre es la misma "es así por que yo así lo escucho"... y luego vienen sus alabadores a bardear al que dice lo contrario o dá una explicación lógica del asunto.
> Todo esto termina en articulos comerciales orientados específicamente a este mercado, que rinde grandes dividendos, ya que venden arena a precio de polvo de oro y además dejan contentos al montón de audiófilos que andan sueltos buscando en que gastar para lograr lo que expliqué arriba.
> 
> En fin.... ya se me saltó la chaveta otra vez...



Esta es la definicion por excelencia.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hostia que el Foro no tiene limites!!! ahora incursionamos en psicologia???


----------



## SKYFALL

A mi ya me dio mal genio no mas de leer las barrabasadas que escriben en esos foros de Hi-Fi audiofilos, que mas bien son Hi-Fi audiotontos, como es posible que lleguen a cobrar hasta 1000000 USD por un cacharro tan corriente como esos que publicitan, la verdad ni siquiera creo que tiene las super caracteristicas que anuncian para esos centros musicales, pero lo peor es que dejan esas paginas abandonadas y no se ve ningun trabajo reciente que respalde sus argumentos rebuscados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hostia que el Foro no tiene limites!!! ahora incursionamos en psicologia???


En la variedad está el gusto! 





Fernando Arias dijo:


> A mi ya me dio mal genio no mas de leer las barrabasadas que escriben en esos foros de Hi-Fi audiofilos, que mas bien son Hi-Fi audiotontos, como es posible que lleguen a cobrar hasta 1000000 USD por un cacharro tan corriente como esos que publicitan, la verdad ni siquiera creo que tiene las super caracteristicas que anuncian para esos centros musicales, pero lo peor es que dejan esas paginas abandonadas y no se ve ningun trabajo reciente que respalde sus argumentos rebuscados.


No tenés que esperar NADA de esa gente, y demás está decir que todas las "características" que anuncian los vendedores son completamente falsas... así que nunca va a aparecer nada serio que las respalde.

Esto es un negocio para un mercado de "personas" que están dispuestas a pagar precios irrisorios para sentirse considerados socios de un club exclusivo... que solo existe en su cerebro (si es que así puede llamarse lo que tienen dentro de la cabeza ). Digamos que lo que ahorran en terapia psicológica lo gastan con creces en estupideces para audio... lo cual no los mejora (no sé si la terapia los mejoraría ) pero los hace sentirse superiores .


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
no os lo perdais
http://www.asrr.org/biblioteca/Revue Audiophile/FICHIERS/20/ASTRO/ASTRO.html
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Saludos
> no os lo perdais
> http://www.asrr.org/biblioteca/Revue Audiophile/FICHIERS/20/ASTRO/ASTRO.html
> un saludo


  
Ahhhhh bueeeeenoooooo... al menos esto se paece mucho más a la realidad


----------



## fernandob

haaa.............el arte .
que es arte ?? ciencia o magia ??

el medico que estudia cien años para identificar fehacientemente tu mal , y luego de 10 horas de operarte decirte que igual te quedan solo 2 semanas de vida ?? 
las cuales pasaras angustiado por lo que sabes.

o el chanta que te dice que te curo, y que disfrutes la vida , vos salis a derrochar vida y a las 2 semanas te moris.

o el chanta ?? que con autosugestion hace que te cures solo ??? 

en fin........ ni idea tengo yo, solo que que hay quienes saben hacer amplificadores y quienes saben vender .
hay rotos y hay descosidos.
hay hambre y hay ganas de comer.


y me voy con solo una pregunta:
que les parece el señor _*pepe luis virreyes de la marque y compadre*_ el cual va a uno de esos lugares y compra un cable doradito, con un filtro antiparasitos de hueso de cogote de ñandu (eso si, escrito a mano , a cuchillo en el hueso ) y lo paga un mil quinientos euros .
pero luego cuando les pide que vayan a su casa a que le hagan un service (no sean mal pensados ) que le conecten esos %&$%& cables que no tiene NPI de como se conectan les llora el precio de vuestro service . 
y guarda con insinuarle que ese equipo que compro por una pasta adentro tiene un ampli comprado en mercadolibre .
por que seran ustedes los enviados al fondo de el horno.



como decia:
el que pide un sandwich de lomito se le da eso.
y el que pide un sandwich de engaño, pues a servirle.

cual es el disgusto entre ustedes ??? envidia ?? bronca ?? impotencia ?? sean sinceros.
hay UN ARTE ahi.
no niego que un poco mal aplicado, pero hay un arte , una sabiduria y UNA CLIENTELA.
que encima...........ni diria que son dañinos, por que dañinoes quien se aprovecha de el sufrimiento ajeno , como los de *la iglesia de dios*, esos si que son hdp , pero estos venden audio........no hay necesidad en eso, me parece muy bien .
es como vender peluquines que te hacen rejuvenecer 30 años (segun la publicidad)  y los cobras fortuna, y le mandas a un gato de el botanico disecado.
que se joda..........no da para pena, solo para reirse.

ahora si salis a vender una cura para el cancer, ahi si que sos de lo mas bajo, lo mas ruin y no tenes perdon .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No fernando, el problema no son los vendedores (que son unos ladris), el problema son quienes les compran... aunque se nota que nunca has tenido "contacto" con estos tipos. Acá nos reímos de las estupideces que venden a precios de locos, pero si hay quienes les compran... pues OK, vale que les vendan y todo bien.
Pero cuando hablás con esos "clientes", ahí no importa _tanto_ el precio, lo que importa es que vos tenés que alabarle sus habilidades para escuchar cosas irreales, y si vos no las escuchás... ni siquiera merecés estar en la conversación (claro, cuyo único objetivo es cosechar mas aduladores)... y luego viene el bardeo y toda la bola.... sumado a la complicidad cliente+vendedor 

No tiene mucho caso que lo cuente si vos no has tenido la oportunidad de experimentarlo, pero es bastante peor a que te lloren el precio y a que te manden al horno.


----------



## cyverlarva

EL tema no es reirse por el hecho de hacerlo, el fondo de este tread es en mi opinion, ver hasta donde llega la necesidad de vender fantasia para un publico que la pide a gritos. Un vendedor de audio vende eso, audio, el tema es cuando no solo se vende audio sino  status social. He participado de muchas escuchas de equipos, algunos que sobrepasan los 100.000 dolares y lo menos que se hace es escuchar un equipo, en si es como un club social, un lugar en donde se muestra el "fierrerio",y cuantos Obamas tenes invertidos, y en base a cuanto tenes vos en el tuyo ( obamas se entiende) es tu posicion en las discusiones. Un termino que se escucha muy habitualemente es "para opinar hay que tener" y es digno de lastima. Si el tema pasara por decir idioteces por el mero hecho de hacerlo estaria bien, cuantos idiotas hay por el mundo pregonando sus ridiculeces, el problema es cuando los aduladores te transforman en un formador de opinion, como hemos visto con Eduardo en un foro ya desaparecido. Era muy normal que cayera un neofito con algunas monedas para gastarse en algun equipito, y en un principio se le sugerian algunas ideas bastante razonables, luego que se verificaba una real intencion de compra, caia uno de estos gurus, con sus delirios de Golden Ear, de degustador de delicatessen y una troupe de aduladores, que comenzaban a delirar con cosas que daban verguenza, defenestrando la ciencia y atacando a quien osara llevarle la contra al grupo de los iluminati. Te aseguro que mas que verguenza te da bronca, ver como a los 2 meses comenzaban a publicarse los Upgrades de equipos, de gente que ni siquiera sabia que habia comprado y comenzaba a vender a precios de loco, lo que habia comprado con muchisimo esfuerzo. Como uno de estos ladrones puso a la venta un equipo y aparecian reviews de todos sus amigos por todo el foro ensalzando las virtudes ( todas apreciaciones subjetivas, rayanas en el delirio) del equipo en cuestion. 
Al menos a mi, me da verguenza que caguen a la gente. Y mas verguenza me da cuando pertenezco a una comunidad y permito que esto suceda. Son cosas que al menos yo, no puedo ignorar.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

no eze , nunca me paso , pero por lo que contas ...........o te lo tomas a joda o es para matarlos.
yo me iria y listo.
si me he cruzado con "otras cosas" .

cyber: nunca pensaste que quizas esos aduladores era el mismo vendedor que se abrio 20 cuentas con distintos nombres <''' ??


----------



## cyverlarva

No, no eran clones.  He conocido personalmente a varios de ellos.  Gente que en el teclado se comian a los chicos crudos. Y en persona daban lastima. He tenido cruces muy feos y cuando me veian en prsona agachaban la cabeza.  Que se yo, llamemosle  a parte olvidable  de esta aficion.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> Al menos a mi, me da verguenza que caguen a la gente. *Y mas verguenza me da cuando pertenezco a una comunidad y permito que esto suceda*. Son cosas que al menos yo, no puedo ignorar.


   



fernandob dijo:


> no eze , nunca me paso , pero por lo que contas ...........o te lo tomas a joda o es para matarlos.
> yo me iria y listo.


No es tan fácil "irte" cuando sabés que hay gente valiosa con unos conocimientos de PM y con una visión distinta de la tuya pero muy reveladora.
Y tampoco es tan fácil tomarlo para la joda cuando vos sos el punto


----------



## fernandob

tenes razon , lo veo .
no sabia que habia grupos asi , pense que eran "vendedores " onda compras por TV  (que son bien vivos y tienen su estructura bien armada) .
o ricachones que se la creen , pero entre ellso no deberia haber :


y la gente con conocimientos de PM y vision reveladora .........no puedo creer que esa gente se de a ese juego ..........o si ?? 
que hace esa gente en particular en ese grupo , por que es obvio que saben quien miente , no son giles.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No es que se presten al juego... muchas veces discutíamos y teníamos puntos de coincidencia y otros de oposición, pero eso siempre te permite aprender. Es (era) una comunidad, y como tal.. hay libertad para participar donde creas que podés aportar algo. Pero resulta que la libertad no era tal, y si estaban sanateando a alguien para venderle un buzón, como comentó cyver, casi que "no teníamos derecho" a decir nada aunque supiéramos de las mentiras, por que ellos estaban bancados por los mods y la parva de aduladores que te echaban en cara "como nosotros no participamos en los temas de ustedes, ustedes no se metan en los nuestros". Pero claro, la diferencia era que ellos no podían opinar en los nuestros por que no sabían un pomo, pero nosotros si conocíamos lo que decíamos... y tampoco había una regla que nos prohibiera participar y decir lo que quisiéramos. Pero le rompíamos el circo, y eso los molestaba, y les secaban la mente a los mods com MP para que nos banearan o se juntaban todos para bardearnos.
En fin... era una comunidad con mas defectos que virtudes, plagada de gente que rehusaba discutir para aprender y lo disfrazaba de "respeto, comprensión y tolerancia".... y terminó como era de esperar: perdida en el fondo de la web.


----------



## fernandob

jeeee......................de a poquito van cayendo.......... mientras la policia no se entere


----------



## AntonioAA

Como me perdí eso !!! Hubiera estado lindo meterme a bombardear !!!


----------



## Ratmayor

No estoy seguro de si colocar esto aquí, pues me hizo dudar   http://www.hificollective.co.uk/components/bursonaudioopamps.html


----------



## Tacatomon

Que alguien le diga al amigo este, que mande a platear la PCB, por que es lo único que desentonará...

http://bit.ly/16RhMLT

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ratmayor dijo:


> No estoy seguro de si colocar esto aquí, pues me hizo dudar   http://www.hificollective.co.uk/components/bursonaudioopamps.html


La sanata de Burson-Audio es VERGONZOSA!!!!! Son unos caraduras, y voy a ver si encuentro los links a unos ensayos "serios" de los super-hi-end-reguladores-de-voltaje-discretos de estos ladrones donde se vé que tienen una performance que no alcanza ni a dar asco de lo mala que es...  

Bueno, por acá está la comparación: http://www.belleson.com/compareburson.php

Y... esto es lo que venden:
http://www.cadena3.com/admin/playerswf/fotos/ARCHI_141165.jpg


----------



## el-rey-julien

son propagandas y siempre alguien les cree ,aunque luego se demuestre que son todas mentiras,
siempre hay fanáticos de tal o cual marca,,,,
de repente yo voy a comprar un poco de humo  
jajaja estos si que te venden el humo
http://www.geson.com.ar/productos_detalle.php?categoria_id=6&subcategoria_id=18&producto_id=262
http://www.myamericanmarket.com/es/...tubbs-liquid-smoke-hickory-humo-liquido-nogal


----------



## fernandob

entre en google poniendo estafa........la verdad que es el mundo en que vivimos.

http://blog.sakrow.com/2011/10/28/las-mentiras-de-telefonica-movistar/
que te lleva a 
http://www.goear.com/listen/fbd678c/telefonica-1004

correctoooo ??

asi que todo este tema de la estafa en el audio :
*es solo un rubro en el inmenso shooping de la estafa humana .*

semiconductores falsificados.
ahorradores de energia
estafas en la web
sms premium
masajeadores  y demas .
capacitores electroliticos truchos
fabricacion con mano de obra esclava.
equipos "verdes" pero con procesos de fabricacion altamente contaminantes .
virus hasta en los celulares.
.
,
y muchisimo mas.


----------



## fernandob

mira vos, la habran cambiado en la pagina......, cuando la vi yo tenia auriculares rojos y un esmoking.......


----------



## electromecanico

Gente aca les traigo el resultado, del consumismo de esta gente, si no la pueden ver manden la amistad que la acepta por que es comercial   
https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-e.ak/hphotos-ak-frc3/971104_573807085996925_1437492634_n.jpg 
 que proviene de esta pagina https://www.facebook.com/hifi.man.7

pocas palabras y una foto dicen todo..!


----------



## Tacatomon

electromecanico dijo:


> Gente aca les traigo el resultado, del consumismo de esta gente, si no la pueden ver manden la amistad que la acepta por que es comercial
> https://m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-e.ak/hphotos-ak-frc3/971104_573807085996925_1437492634_n.jpg
> que proviene de esta pagina https://www.facebook.com/hifi.man.7
> 
> pocas palabras y una foto dicen todo..!



Cuando muera quiero que me entierren con todos esos altavoces, Sisisisiss...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electromecanico dijo:


> pocas palabras y una foto dicen todo..!


Nop... no lo dicen todo


----------



## electromecanico

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Nop... no lo dicen todo


falta mas?? 
con sudor y lagrimas el señor se pudo comprar el autito


----------



## cyverlarva

Es esta disiento con vos, electromecanico, las fotos que publicas se refieren a un vendedor de Audio del cual tengo muchas referencias muy buenas. Es un vendedor que no delira con cables, ni con tomacorrientes esotericos, ni elevadores de cables. Se fehacientemente, ya que tengo amigos que le han comprado equipos, que el servicio de post venta es impecable, vendiendo equipos muy antiguos si tenes algun problema te los manda a reparar y en caso de no tener reparacion te da otro sin ningun tipo de miramientos. Es un tipo que realmente le gusta el audio, y mucho de lo que ves en esas fotos, no esta a la venta, ya que es parte de su equipo personal.
Y que quede en claro, no soy cliente, ni amigo, pero las cosas son como son.
Es normal que se tome 2 horas haciendote escuchar equipos, hasta que te lleves lo que te gusta o no te lleves nada, y en ningun momento te hace sentir incomodo, como si me ha pasado en otros lugares.

Me parece que estas mezclando las cosas.


----------



## electromecanico

quedate tranquilo..! cycyverlava que yo si lo conozco y le he comprado equipos, y lo que vos  decis que estoy hablando de mas, si te tomas un minuto para leer mis mensajes, no dije nada de eso, solo fue un poco comico, por como venia el hilo, en ningun momento mal hable de este exelente comerciante. no confundas un chascarrillo 
y fijate los precios de los mismos equipos en estados unidos y despues buscalos aca en la argentina y lo conversamos.


----------



## cyverlarva

electromecanico dijo:


> quedate tranquilo..! cycyverlava que yo si lo conozco y le he comprado equipos, y lo que vos  decis que estoy hablando de mas, si te tomas un minuto para leer mis mensajes, no dije nada de eso, solo fue un poco comico, por como venia el hilo, en ningun momento mal hable de este exelente comerciante. no confundas un chascarrillo
> y fijate los precios de los mismos equipos en estados unidos y despues buscalos aca en la argentina y lo conversamos.



Todo bien, Electromecanico, pero lo de los precios no tiene logica.

Si buscas precios en un producto exclusivo la estas pifiando. Es posible comparar el precio entre productos de consumo masivo un MC no es de consumo masivo y la exclusividad tiene un costo que depende de lo que estes dispuesto a pagar. Compara el precio de un plasma Kuro en Argentina ( si lo conseguis)  con lo que vale uno en Japon y decime si tiene logica. 
El precio lo pone el que lo tiene. Si lo queres pagalo, y si no sos vos sera otro.
Que valga la pena? y si podemos discutir años... 

Tener fierros es lindo, te hace sentir bien, hasta podes comprarte lo que añorabas de chico mirando las vidrieras y no tenias un mango y podes cerrar un capitulo en tu vida, pero nada mas. No hay magia, ni coros de Angeles ni mucho menos. 

Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

mas vale que es lindo tener fierros, y realmente es envidiable al que se tiro al comercio de estos, pero aca en argentina te destruyen con los precios y ahora el blue a juntarla amigos!


----------



## lincesur

mejorar el sonido de una capsula por solo 10 Euros
http://www.myrecords.es/peek-tornillos-para-capsulas.html
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> mejorar el sonido de una capsula por solo 10 Euros
> http://www.myrecords.es/peek-tornillos-para-capsulas.html



Creo que los 10 euros son lo de menos... pero esto que sigue es mortal!!!  



> Los tornillos de Nylon han demostrado una clara  ventaja  sobre los de acero inoxidable. *Con tornillos de Nylon la energía  sale  de la cápsula a través de la parte superior que esté en contacto  con el  porta-cápsulas de una forma más idónea. El resultado es un sonido  más  natural, con timbres más correctos y con menos distorsión que con  los  de acero inoxidable*.


----------



## Tacatomon

*"El sonido es mucho más limpio y el silencio  infinitamente mejor que  con los demás tornillos. La información aumenta  considerablemente y la  música fluye mucho mejor. En resumen, estamos  ante una mejoría muy  importante por un precio increíblemente bajo: 10€  para dos tornillos  con arandelas y tuercas de PEEK también"





*


----------



## el-rey-julien




----------



## Pablo M P

Hola, no es sobre el sonido pero ya que hace tiempo sacaron el tema de humo líquido, yo os dejo el *agua en polvo* que es digno de leerse toda la página web, y leerse el modo de empleo que realmente es perfecto para reirse un rato:


> Abrir el recipiente de agua en polvo.
> 
> Verter una gota de agua dentro del recipiente.
> 
> Esperar unos segundos.
> 
> Verter la cantidad de agua indicada en la etiqueta, según el producto, dentro del recipiente.
> 
> Remover fuertemente durante un minuto.
> 
> Dejar reposar durante cinco minutos.



Auténtico timo y patadón a la ciencia especialmente a la qímica.
Pero de este tipo hay mucho timo ya sea sobre audio hifi o electrónica, operadores telefónicos... si encuentro algo sobre los audiofilos que no hayais puesto vuelvo a comentar.
Un saludo
PD: sobre todo leeros tambien las opiniones de ''las personas'', por cierto no existe ni siquiera la venden, ni siquiera la empresa es real.


----------



## Fogonazo

Pablo M P dijo:


> _*Hola, no es sobre el sonido pero ya que hace tiempo sacaron el tema de humo líquido*_, yo os dejo el *agua en polvo* que es digno de leerse toda la página web, y leerse el modo de empleo que realmente es perfecto para reirse un rato:. . . .



 Yo empleo humo líquido. 




Para cocinar


----------



## Pablo M P

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo empleo humo líquido.
> 
> http://www.planetajoy.com/upload/image/673x6731259263846_humoliquido.jpg​
> Para cocinar



jajajajaj muy buena Fogonazo, el humo líquido yo nunca lo he comprado peero se que existe, lo que es una trola monumental es lo del agua en povo jajaja 

Saludos a toda la comunidad


----------



## Nuyel

Pues el humo liquido no es mala idea, pero lo del agua en polvo... habrá que pedir muestras gratis a ver si las envían


----------



## Pablo M P

Nuyel dijo:


> Pues el humo liquido no es mala idea, pero lo del agua en polvo... habrá que pedir muestras gratis a ver si las envían



jajajajaj ahi esta el truco todo es una broma tu metes tu genero y como los conociste, no metas más porque no hace falta, ahí te dicen que es una ''broma'' y te explican unas cosas absurdas que paso de contar . 
de todos los modos se ve a leguas que el agua en polvo* no existe*
Un saludo a todos


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
no tengo humo ni agua en polvo pero si tengo piedras magicas y armonizadores
http://www.enjoythemusic.com/superioraudio/equipment/0411/steinmusic_h2_harmonizers_magic_stones.htm
un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

Specifications
Type: High-end audio tweak
Pricing:
Stein H2a/H2b Harmonizer (each):        $1100
Stein 4 Harmonizer Package  $3999 (includes two H2a & two H2b plus 10 Magic Stones)
Stein 2 Harmonizer Package $2099 (includes one H2a & one H2b plus 7 Magic Stones)
Stein Magic Stones (each)            $50
Stein Magic Diamonds (each)        $185
Stein H2a/H2b Metal Stands (each):        $150


----------



## SKYFALL

Que se supone que son los armonizadores? embellecedores de sonido, algo asi como cuando ves una fea y te tomas unos tragos y despues no la ves tan fea?


----------



## Pablo M P

Recomiendo que leáis este tema de otro foro sobre audio y los fusibles es digno de echarse unas carcajadas ya leyéndose la introducción de este pobre usuario:



> Hola, después de la insistencia de un amigo con Leben, me he decido a cambiar los fuses del Leben CS-600 este fin de semana:
> 
> 
> Ampliar esta imagen. Clic aquí para ver su tamaño original:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> y he puesto estos Padis-Furutech
> 
> http://www.diy-acoustics.de/Photos/Furutech/padis_fuse.jpg
> Por cierto los auténticos Furutech son verde-agua, y suelen verse por USA y Japón, los de cerámica azul que se ver por aquí son los que fabrica Padis; por mucho Furutech que ponga.
> 
> Bueno, de entrada sí se notan, es indiscutible, supongo que estos con aleaciones de Rodio, cuerpo de cerámica, rellenos de arena o algo por el estilo y demás se hacen notar  .
> 
> Virtudes; nada más ponerlos, 15-18 horas sólo; y cambiando el sonido cada día:
> 
> - Más microinformación, detalles que antes pasaban desapercibidos ahora se notan más; es lo que más he notado.
> 
> - Más "limpieza", del sonido, como cuando pones una regleta audiófila en lugar de una informática, y eso que no es su función.
> 
> -Escena, diría que más amplia, tanto a los lados como a lo alto, aunque esto me cuesta más advertirlo, al contrario de los detalles.
> 
> -Graves y dinámica, la verdad no he notado nada en particular.
> 
> 
> Defectos, pues sobre todo aumento del brillo en las altas frecuencias sobre todo, así en las voces de las chicas las sibilancias son más notorias.Es decir, sobre todo con grabaciones no muy buenas, cualquier defecto de las mismas, incide en agresividad.
> 
> Supongo que es porque sólo van esas 15-18 horas, incluso un día el sonido está bastante bien, y al día siguiente se vuelve a fastidiar; a medida que pase el tiempo me imagino que todo se irá estabilizando.
> 
> A alguno de vosotros os ha pasado esto?-Cuántas horas necesitan más o menos para mostrar sus virtudes?
> Desde luego la inversión no es cara, para el potencial de estos artilugios.
> 
> Saludos.



los comentarios de los otros usuarios son muy interesantes y divertidos.
Un saludo.


----------



## ramiro77

Pablo M P dijo:


> Supongo que es porque sólo van esas 15-18 horas, incluso un día el sonido está bastante bien, y al día siguiente se vuelve a fastidiar; a medida que pase el tiempo me imagino que todo se irá estabilizando.



Nadie le dice "Señor, su equipo es una porquería y ud. se acostumbra luego de un rato de escucharlo"?.
Podemos hilvanar todas las teorías posibles, pero yo jamás voy a entender como alguien gasta una fortuna en algo que claramente no suena de su agrado. Y gasta mas dinero aún intentando hacerlo sonar "bien", cuando de seguro por una fracción ínfima de lo que cuesta un Leben (o el equipo que quieran poner de ejemplo) se puede tener un sonido mas que bueno sabiendo comprar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hno:hno:hno:
Uhhhh.... pero que sartalada de pelot*****  
Hace tiempo que tengo prohibido visitar audioplanet.biz


----------



## Pablo M P

ramiro77 dijo:


> Nadie le dice "Señor, su equipo es una porquería y ud. se acostumbra luego de un rato de escucharlo"?.
> Podemos hilvanar todas las teorías posibles, pero yo jamás voy a entender como alguien gasta una fortuna en algo que claramente no suena de su agrado. Y gasta mas dinero aún intentando hacerlo sonar "bien", cuando de seguro por una fracción ínfima de lo que cuesta un Leben (o el equipo que quieran poner de ejemplo) se puede tener un sonido mas que bueno sabiendo comprar.



jajajajaj  si los equipos pueden ser una maravilla, pero que te digan que cambiando el fusible el brillo o los bajos cambian no se lo cree nadie, ademas yo no necesito grandes lujos para escuchar musica, me conformo con un amplificador mono sisi de esos que probablemente para un señor audiofilo sonarían a chatarra destruyéndose pero para mí suena como cualquier otro, hasta por la estética les puede dar un infarto  por que de bonito no tiene nada  :  





Dr. Zoidberg coincido contigo ahí hay es mejor no meterse porque cada vez que entro me deprimo de los comentarios esos 
un saludo y buenas noches


----------



## Helminto G.

"probar y decidir...mucho mejor que suponer y afirmar dando datos técnicos que no sirven para nada...probar y probar."

ahora resulta que los datos tecnicos que es la base de la ciencia no sirben para nada, al diablo si eso es cierto quemo mi diploma.....


----------



## EdgardoCas

Me quedé con los tornillos de la cápsula, y pregunto: ¿si la pego con Poxipol o Unipox, cuál es más hi-end? 
Creo que también voy a cambiar el disyuntor, la llave térmica y pedir a Edelap un cableado de plata desde El Chocón...


----------



## AntonioAA

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Me quedé con los tornillos de la cápsula, y pregunto: ¿si la pego con Poxipol o Unipox, cuál es más hi-end?
> Creo que también voy a cambiar el disyuntor, la llave térmica y pedir a Edelap un cableado de plata desde El Chocón...



Buena idea!! los electrones de la electricidad hidroelectrica son mas claros , puros y cristalinos !!
Seguramente deben mejorar la limpieza del sonido !!!

Con razon a veces noto que escucho mejor ... debe ser que recibo esos electrones.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Este sitio* es MORTAL!!!!!No pueden dejar de leer lo que venden estos tipos... unos HDP!!!!  hno:hno:
Iba a copiar y traducir una parte, pero la verdad es que NADA tiene desperdicio... en particular el "collar de cuarzo"  
Ni hablemos de la teoría fisica de cambiar la posición de los atomos y llevarlos de "omnidireccionales" a "todos para el mismo lado"


----------



## hazard_1998

che, pero para usar los ultra tweeters, tengo que pedir licencia para usar espectro radioelectrico??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> che, pero para usar los ultra tweeters, tengo que *pedir licencia para usar espectro radioelectrico??*


    
Estos son unos delincuentes, pero delincuentes de verdad!!!!
Que hay dentro de la caja de madera???? un magnetrón???   
Se los puede prestar a la patrona para que cocine algo con las microondas  

*ULTIMO MOMENTO!!!*
Gracias la gente de diyaudio, acá les aporto otro sitio para audiófilos empedernidos: *Synergistic Research* ... para los demás... favor de abstenerse


----------



## electromecanico

si queres que tus agudos brillen, hay que ponerles diamantes..!





http://theluxuryhub.com/duke-the-ultra-high-end-speakers-from-trenner-friedl/


----------



## chclau

Que lo tiro!

Que se habra hecho de las Spica...

Con el precio de uno solo de esos equipos les compras Spica a todos los habitantes de Sudamerica, nonatos incluidos...


----------



## djwash

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ni hablemos de la teoría fisica de cambiar la posición de los atomos y llevarlos de "omnidireccionales" a "todos para el mismo lado"



Mire Dr., estos tipos si saben mucho sobre cambiar la posición de los atomos, los atomos que conforman los billetes de los descuidados van a parar todos al mismo lado, a los bolsillos de estos ladrones...


----------



## Rorschach

electromecanico dijo:


> si queres que tus agudos brillen, hay que ponerles diamantes..!
> http://theluxuryhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/Duke-Tweeter.jpg
> 
> http://theluxuryhub.com/duke-the-ultra-high-end-speakers-from-trenner-friedl/



Diamantes no tengo,pero voy a probar con unos canto rodado que me quedo de una ampliación,los voy a atar con hilo chanchero y los voy a colgar de los bafles para tener agudos más cristalinos,jajjajajaja
Saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## el-rey-julien

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Diamantes no tengo,pero voy a probar con unos canto rodado que me quedo de una ampliación,los voy a atar con hilo chanchero y los voy a colgar de los bafles para tener agudos más cristalinos,jajjajajaja
> Saludos Cordiales
> Gustavo



jajaja era lo que yo decía sobre esto y l curva de la tonogravedad ,ponele peso ¡¡¡



el-rey-julien dijo:


> no,no y no , lo mejor es colgar del techo al amplificador ¡¡¡
> así los sonidos bajan con mas brillo y tonos dulces¡¡es porque de esa manera no tiene que lidiar con la curva de la tono-gravedad y los tonos no se degradan ¡¡


----------



## Pablo M P

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *Este sitio* es MORTAL!!!!!No pueden dejar de leer lo que venden estos tipos... unos HDP!!!!  hno:hno:
> Iba a copiar y traducir una parte, pero la verdad es que NADA tiene desperdicio... en particular el "collar de cuarzo"
> Ni hablemos de la teoría fisica de cambiar la posición de los atomos y llevarlos de "omnidireccionales" a "todos para el mismo lado"



¡Qué lástima me dá la gente que compra eso creyendo que hace algo !

Un saludo!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Mas que una estafa , eso me resulto gracioso:

Equipito SONY de ...5500 W!!! y lo mejor , el comentario: "Aun a bajo volumen tiene mucha potencia" 
( le funcionara el pote de volumen ??? )

https://www.garbarino.com/productos/producto.php?codigo=72591&label=16c4dde17945e1c200296bbe149e3724


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Equipito SONY de ...5500 W!!! y lo mejor , el comentario: "Aun a bajo volumen tiene mucha potencia"
> *( le funcionara el pote de volumen ??? )*


Que HDP!!!!


----------



## lincesur

Creía haberlo todo o casi todo pero esto es ???????????????
http://www.supersonido.es/cas/site/productos-ficha.asp?id=5042&modelo=WBT_WBT-0499


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Creía haberlo todo o casi todo pero esto es ???????????????
> http://www.supersonido.es/cas/site/productos-ficha.asp?id=5042&modelo=WBT_WBT-0499


    
7800 Euros ese alicate?????
Que lindo que debe sonar "el corte" del cable!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Para mi , le erraron en el numero ... los demas precios que vi alli son "normales" !


----------



## Maxfire

Esta mal el precio en realidad es de €77,85 

http://www.concertoaudio.com/2577/67/234/accesorios-herramientas-tenaza-wbt-0499.html


----------



## electromecanico

AntonioAA dijo:


> Mas que una estafa , eso me resulto gracioso:
> 
> Equipito SONY de ...5500 W!!! y lo mejor , el comentario: "Aun a bajo volumen tiene mucha potencia"
> ( le funcionara el pote de volumen ??? )
> 
> https://www.garbarino.com/productos/producto.php?codigo=72591&label=16c4dde17945e1c200296bbe149e3724



alto equipo!!!!!  papa.....no sabes como pateaaa. tiene un re power para sacarlo a la vereda los domingos ..pa que escuche el barrio..... metaaaa rallador y organo....


----------



## ramtech

Jaaaa muchachos que alegria que me dan con estos temas, y me hicieron acordar que una vez compre una revista de audio ALTAFIDELIDAD española porque el revistero no tenia nada de electronica  y en el 95 no teniamos internet, donde no se imaginan la cantidad de curros que tenia. Uno de esos era ese popular Ampli con el lm con el impreso montado sabre un pedazo de madera de Violin para mejor Respuesta, ah y ensima decia algo asi ¨Si su bateria ya no da para arrancar su coche si puede dar para dar vida a esta belleza,





el-rey-julien dijo:


> no,no y no , lo mejor es colgar del techo al amplificador ¡¡¡
> así los sonidos bajan con mas brillo y tonos dulces¡¡es porque de esa manera no tiene que lidiar con la curva de la tono-gravedad y los tonos no se degradan ¡¡


----------



## Pablo M P

A partir de ahora montaré mis proyectos en pcb's de madera pero de violín o una mas cara tipo de sequoia o caoba para asegurar, el buen funcionamiento, de los proyectos de sonido  :loco:

Un saludo Foro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

En esta oportunidad les traigo, para la cartera de la dama y el bolsillo del caballero, los nuevos dispositivos cuánticos para audio; los cuales le permitirán escuchar el chiflido de los ángeles y algún que otro exabrupto del algún demonio que ande por ahí. Los brillos se volverán majestuosos, los graves serán autoritarios y redondos y los medios serán cálidos y dulces como mermelada de higos .



*Cables de Tesla* , que usan "tuneleo cuántico"  
*Enchufe cuántico*, que usan lo mismo que el otro pero ahora va en la pared para los 220V 
y por último, pero no por ello menos mágico y peligroso 

El *"levantador cuántico de la puesta a tierra"*  ... por favor, no se les ocurra comprarlo y mucho menos usarlo...
Para quienes deseen buscar un poco, también hay una lista de precios 

Que la fuerza los acompañe...


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El *"levantador cuántico de la puesta a tierra"*  ... por favor, no se les ocurra comprarlo y mucho menos usarlo...





> Info coming soon. Thank you for your patience!


No se que es peor, la sarta de mentiras o que haya gente esperando


----------



## Rorschach

Info coming soon. Thank you for your patience!

Todavía están preparando la info,pero se dice por ahí que la obtención accidental del enchufe cuántico "fué un subproducto no calculado de la colisión de Hadrones en la máquina de dios",jajajajajajajajajajajaja.-
saludos Cordiales 
Gustavo


----------



## Tacatomon

The Synergistic Research TESLA Plex SE is our Quantum Tunneled duplex outlet.  Quantum Tunneling  is a process that changes the way a conductor works at  the sub atomic  level, impacting the entire TESLA Plex SE assembly. By applying a  two  million volt signal to each individual unit, at a specific pulse  modulation and  an ultra high frequency, for an exact duration of time,  we transform the  outlet at the molecular level. This process is also  performed on all TESLA Series  cables,  from Accelerator to Apex. The “before and after” is startling,  with a lower  noise floor and improvements in inner detail, air, low  frequency  extension, and overall transparency.











​ 









​


----------



## AntonioAA

Que bueno lo del Van der Graaf!!!
Se podra probar con terricolas??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto no pueden dejar de leerlo:
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2005/Sep05/Snark.htm
I.M.P.A.G.A.B.L.E

Cualquier similitud con un "hombre mayor" conocido por algunos de este foro... y de otro ya extinto es pura concidencia


----------



## AntonioAA

Tomen nota que cuando dicen "dramatically" ... ahi  empieza el verso!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

..._
"This experiment                        demonstrates that within the freezer                        compartment, there exists a high                        degree of symmetry and that this                        symmetrical condition is imposed                        on the temporal asymmetric condition                        of the two chronologically spaced                        photographs and is, in turn, imposed                        on the senses of the human subject                        of the photographs. It is unfortunate                        that the vast majority of people,                        including many who work in science                        and technology, do not appreciate                        that a photograph functions                        within the quantum mechanical                        world."_


----------



## SKYFALL

En esa pagina no tienen nada que hacer con su dichoso Snark, y piensan que nosotros tampoco. Seria bueno que hicieran con ese personaje lo que reza al comienzo de todo el escrito: que se lo lleven a una clinica de reposo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Fernando Arias dijo:


> que se lo lleven a una clinica de reposo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> ..._"This experiment                        demonstrates that within the freezer                        compartment, there exists a high                        degree of symmetry and that this                        symmetrical condition is imposed                        on the temporal asymmetric condition                        of the two chronologically spaced                        photographs and is, in turn, imposed                        on the senses of the human subject                        of the photographs. It is unfortunate                        that the vast majority of people,                        including many who work in science                        and technology, do not appreciate                        that a photograph functions                        within the quantum mechanical                        world."_http://i.imgur.com/wqLOjTt.gif








​


----------



## maton00

Solo le falto decir que si daba 3.141592... vueltas alrededor de su refrigerador sosteniendo el marcador cuantico el sonido iba a mejorar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> *Fit the First. *Choose                    two photographs of yourself, a current                    one and another taken when you were                    much younger, place them in separate                    sealed plain polythene bags and store                    them inside the freezer compartment                    of your domestic fridge. Listen to                    your audio system playing (the source                    of the music doesn’t matter) and decide                    if the sound has improved. If unsure                    whether this is the case, remove the                    photographs and their containers from                    the fridge and you will hear the sound                    deteriorate markedly. And so will                    anyone else present at the time.
> 
> *Fit the Second. *Remove                    the photos and their bags from the                    fridge. Take a standard red fine-point                    permanent Staedtler Lumocolour pen                    (No 313) and write 'x 26 'x (the dashes                    are important) on both sides of each                    of the bags containing your photographs.
> 
> *Fit the Third.* Take a domestic flashlight,                    remove its batteries and with the                    same red pen write 'x 26 'x on each                    of them. Replace the batteries in                    the flashlight.
> 
> *Fit the Fourth.* Using                    the red pen, write 'x 26 'x on a CD’s                    printed side and also on the outside                    of its plastic storage case. Take                    your domestic flashlight and shine                    the beam for a few seconds on the                    written 'x 26 'x markings on the bags                    containing your photographs and then                    to the markings on the CD and its                    case. Replace the photographs in the                    freezer and play the CD. The sound                    will again have improved considerably,                    even if the whole idea seems as mad                    as apple crumble to you.



    





​


----------



## SKYFALL

La leyenda del "audio improvement CD across frezzed photographs", si son fotos en blanco y negro y el marcador es morado del # 22 el experimento no sirve


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Digno de ser leído: http://www.hifilit.com/hifilit/Mad/Mad.htm
y es de los 50's.....


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Miren esta cosa rara que se fabricó hace 10 años (motherboard con sonido valvular ):

*AOpen AX4 B 533 Tube:*











¿Opiniones? 

Yo ya tengo una idea formada, pero quiero saber que piensan uds


----------



## juanfilas

jeje justo lo postié en un foro vecino, que queres que te diga, a mi me gusta el enjendro, une los circuitos mas avanzados que tenemos actualmente (microprocesadores) con casi lo mas obsoleto de la electrónica... ¿interesante no?


----------



## Nuyel

Seria lindo tenerla en un gabinete con ventana y ver la valvulita encendida


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿Opiniones?
> Yo ya tengo una idea formada, pero quiero saber que piensan uds


Y... andar? Puede andar... de ahí a que *lo haga bien*... es otra historia.
Habría que ver cual DAC tiene el mobo y en que configuración están las válvulas.. al menos como para hacer una evaluación "medianamente decente".
He leído de gente que conecta un DAC con salidas en modo-corriente a una resistencia de 100Ω  (del tipo "audio boutique") para hacer el conversor I-V (ni te digo la distorsión que eso mete) y luego ponen un par de válvulas para amplificar lo que sale. Y el filtro pasa-bajos??? ... ooooppsss!! no sabía que iba uno... "pero mis oídos dicen que así suena bien", así que seguramente los ingenieros son unos salames... o cosas parecidas...

En fin... probablemente valga más como un adorno tipo retro-tech que como algo verderamente útil...


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y... andar? Puede andar... de ahí a que *lo haga bien*... es otra historia.
> Habría que ver cual DAC tiene el mobo y en que configuración están las válvulas.. al menos como para hacer una evaluación "medianamente decente".
> He leído de gente que conecta un DAC con salidas en modo-corriente a una resistencia de 100Ω  (del tipo "audio boutique") para hacer el conversor I-V (ni te digo la distorsión que eso mete) y luego ponen un par de válvulas para amplificar lo que sale. Y el filtro pasa-bajos??? ... ooooppsss!! no sabía que iba uno... "pero mis oídos dicen que así suena bien", así que seguramente los ingenieros son unos salames... o cosas parecidas...
> 
> En fin... probablemente valga más como un adorno tipo retro-tech que como algo verderamente útil...


 te digo mas, tengo el leve presentimiento de que está como buffer (seguidor catódico) así que el "sonido valvular" bien gracias...


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Les dejo este review:

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/aopenax4btube/

Lo más destacado:



> In AOPens own words: We love what we hear regardless of harmonic distortion as well as the limited frequency response compared to a solid state device.


----------



## Scooter

Creo que le voy a pegar un par de válvulas a la placa de pIV que tengo para tirar, así algún gil*******as igual me paga 200€ o más.


----------



## elgriego

Hola colegas eso se denomina     :Tecnologia Vintage!!!


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Les dejo este review:
> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/aopenax4btube/
> Lo más destacado:



Naaaa..... lo más destacado es esto:


> AOpens meticulous journey to bring this fusion to fruition involved  carefully choosing components. * They use a 24K plated ceramic 9 pin  socket for the tube, Cardas Audi cable, Vishay resistors, and a Maxim  668 DC-DC power supply for the tube.*


   
Todo eso es garantía de calidad audiófila....   

Baaaahhhh.... ya sabíamos el "segmento del mercado" al que estaba dirigido...


----------



## juanfilas

adorno tipo retro-tech... mortal


----------



## Mostdistortion

maomastering dijo:


> Oro???
> 
> Manley 16x2 Line Mixer: $8,100.00
> ProAc Response D80: $17,995.00
> Millennia LPE-2: $8,549.99
> PMC Loudspeakers BB5-A: $79,000.00
> SPL MMC 1 Mastering Console:$78,849.00
> 
> Todos éstos equipos (y muchos mas!!!) se encuentran dentro de la gama de productos mas utilizados por los profesionales del audio. Ninguno posee conexiones bañadas en oro ni cosas por el estilo.



Seguramente tienen conexiones bañadas en oro en los conectores phantom, de línea y de señal débil, eso se hace para que exista un buen contacto. El oro no es tan buen conductor como el cobre (pueden buscarlo en tablas) pero no se oxida y proporciona un buen contacto, pero contactos externos, no pavadas internas que se pueden soldar (contacto asegurado)

Y tampoco tiene precios astronómicos, como dijo Fogo por ahí, las fichas ethernet (son re baratas) tienen sus contactos bañados en oro, las fichas phantom de calidad y casi todos los microfonos tienen contactos bañados en oro, los microprocesadores tienen las patas bañadas en oro, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## ramiro77

El problema es cuando te quieren cobrar una pavada de guita argumentando que porque tiene contactos de oro o cablecitos mágicos, es el non plus ultra del audio. Esas cosas que menciona Zoidberg son algo así como el "indispensable" en un equipo destinado al audiófilo que gusta de consumir humarketing en dosis letales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontré un hilo en diyaudio donde se discutía un componente audiófilo que tiene quantums de no se que verdura y demás cuentos oportunos, y en el desarrollo del hilo (donde la risa ya era importante) apareció un canadiense a dar explicaciones de pseudociencia en el mismo tenor de los audiófilos. Les paso un link por que vale la pena leerlo ya que es un MAESTRO!!! Es increíble como escribe y escribe palabras "aparentemente" técnicas sin decir absolutamente nada  .. igual que los vendedores de fruta audiófila  
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/everything-else/184442-cals-bybee-experience-7.html#post3719159


----------



## Fogonazo

! ! ! Tengo un nuevo Idolo ¡ ¡ ¡   *KBK*



Ver el archivo adjunto 90294 * Dr Z ¿ Que anda leyendo últimamente ? *


----------



## Tacatomon

I see dead people...






Por cierto, les dejo a análisis esto que me encontré: http://bit.ly/18TbM55

¿Que tal?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Dr Z ¿ Que anda leyendo últimamente ? *


Usted ha visto como son estas cosas.... 
Hay que aprender sobre la cultura audiófila, sobre todo cuando aparece un maestro como KBK 





Tacatomon dijo:


> Por cierto, les dejo a análisis esto que me encontré: http://bit.ly/18TbM55
> ¿Que tal?


Que tal????? De terror!!!! 
Solo espero que los ingenieros que diseñan el equipamiento médico que usa esos trafos no hagan la evaluación como el mermo de ese foro, por que no creo que sea muy cómico que te digan: "usted tuvo un infarto, pero ahora los latidos de su corazón tienen graves redondos y con mayor sound-stage"


----------



## fernandob

cada vez es mas la gente que se da cuenta realmente que  SI ES UNA OPCION  ser un buen estafador.
entre otras cosas por que hay gente que compra el producto.

si hay gente que directamente NO VENDE NADA  como los de " la iglesia de dios " y yerbas similares , que te estafan y se quedan con tu casa , y ni siquiera te ofrecieron un equipo de musica falso , .....hay hasta falsos medicos, con titulo naturista hiolista que juegan con la vida de la gente .

asi que no me extraña ni deberia extrañarles a ustedes que en esta atrea COMO EN OTRAS se encuentren con gente asi:
que arman su escenario (son artistas,  actuan) para vender fruta .
y como dije , no me extrañaria que cada vez se vea mas.
EN ESTE CASO  ni pe parecen peligrosos:
le sacan gente a salames, sin jugar con la vida de nadie, por que engañar con un equipo de musica no es jugar con la vida de nadie.

yo lo veo en mi trabajo:
tremendos ignorantes que te responden como si fuesen expertos.
muchas veces ante un problema en mi trabajo busco a ver que es lo que hay, como lo solucionan otros, y de vez en cuando me encuentro con que no hay nada y te responden "tecnicos" burradas.
a veces solo para descalificarte, otras para cuidar su ego y no decir "no tengo idea" .
pero las cosas se dan muchas veces de a poco .
hoy esto , mañana aquello 
y un dia armaste todo tu negocio en base a mentiras y estafas.

otros desde el vamos son asi.

repito: pàra mi cada vez habra mas de esto , por que no veo que sea algo demasiado catalogado en la justicia como un delito.
asi que  >>>>>> dale para adelante.
yo vendo algo que es un verso, pero si no lastima a nadie y se creen lo que digo, vale.
vendo fantasia para hacerte feliz.

de el otro lado esta ese tema de "es legal vender productos que fabricamos nosotros" .
o algo asi era el tema.
donde un tecnico , con todo su amor a la electronica y dedicacion sana "duda" de si sera legal que arme algo y lo venda.

bendita ingenuidad........contra maldito tramposo mal viviente .


----------



## DOSMETROS

El otro día vi un aviso de un transformador *Hi End* de 220V a 110V 1.500 Watts 

Seguramente sería grano orientado a mano molécula por molécula , obvio cobre sin oxígeno ni nitrógeno , aislado en seda natural de la Malasia y bobinado a mano por abuelas vírgenes 


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-483710234-transformador-hi-end-de-220-a-110-volt-1500-va-marca-inwood-_JM_


----------



## fernandob

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y bobinado a mano por abuelas vírgenes
> 
> ]



garantia ?? certificado de autenticidad ??? 
algo ?? 

las hijas y nietas trabajan de lo mismo ??


----------



## nasaserna

Sip todas son virgenes por mas tres generaciones


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nop , esas no son vírgenes.

Lo que las abuelas son vírgenes lo garantiza que fueron sacerdotizas de los templos *Khajuraho* y *Konarak.*

Mejor no pongamos fotos


----------



## Mostdistortion

nasaserna dijo:


> Sip todas *son virgenes por mas tres generaciones*





fernandob dijo:


> garantia ?? certificado de autenticidad ???
> algo ??
> 
> las* hijas y nietas* trabajan de lo mismo ??



COMO PASÓ ESO???  o eran algo bíblico?  o de otro vientre??? jajaja


----------



## fernandob

Mostdistortion dijo:


> COMO PASÓ ESO???  o eran algo bíblico?  o de otro vientre??? jajaja



todo lo que ocurre en :



DOSMETROS dijo:


> : los templos *Khajuraho* y *Konarak.*



es milagroso y no se discute.

hay como 100 monjEs que viven aislados totalmente, todos hombres , cada vez que va una mujer a



DOSMETROS dijo:


> :
> Lo que las abuelas son vírgenes lo garantiza *que fueron sacerdotizas* de los templos *Khajuraho* y *Konarak.*
> 
> :



"ser sacerdotizada" ocurren milagros alli .


monjes pasando el año en los templos:







aca una foto de la noche que los monjes se enteran que van a ir mujeres a ser sacerdotizadas:


----------



## lincesur

Pues a derrochar dinero
http://www.alma-audio.com/index.php/tienda/cables/cables-de-altavoz/product/view/23/3
http://www.alma-audio.com/index.php/tienda/complementos-analogico/product/view/9/124
un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Pues a derrochar dinero
> http://www.alma-audio.com/index.php/tienda/cables/cables-de-altavoz/product/view/23/3
> http://www.alma-audio.com/index.php/tienda/complementos-analogico/product/view/9/124
> un saludo


    
:loco:


----------



## ni

Bueno, no se si ya lo habían visto este sitio, lo busqué en el buscador del foro, y no lo encontré, así que ahí va:

http://www.hifishock.org/




Para destacar la calidad de la soldadura de la marca penaudio, pero eso si con cables audiófilos y drivers seas excel de 200 USD:


http://www.hifishock.org/picture.php/33467-SARA-S---2/category/6849-penaudio

http://www.hifishock.org/galleries/LOUDSPEAKERS/Penaudio/SARA-S---2.jpg



Barata, solo 5.995 €. 

Y bueno, aquí tenemos un amplificador "preciso", bueno, después de ver las tripas no creo que sea tan preciso:

http://www.hifishock.org/index.php/category/6617-integrated_amplifiers

http://www.hifishock.org/galleries/ELECTRONICS/Viva-Audio/Integrated-amplifiers/PRECISO---4.jpg


Barato:

http://www.highfidelity.pl/@main-175&lang=en





Bueno no todos están tan mal, algunos como este karan, está construido como tanque:

http://www.hifishock.org/picture.php/13201-KA-S-600---1/category/5441-power_amplifiers


Pero el precio:

http://www.sydneyhificastlehill.com.au/prod1558.htm

Puff sólo 31000 dólares ...



Ahora que si esto es poco, pues solo ver este sitio para abrir boca:

http://www.moonaudio.com/opulence.htm

Barato, solo 

$1,111,111 USD

http://www.higherfi.com/audio_speakers/1


----------



## elgriego

Perdonenme Muchachos ,pero en mi caso ya me he Resignado a luchar contra la propaganda y la ignorancia Y He decidido dejar que el mundo siga girando,al fin y al cabo Uno los critica y ellos se multiplican,y a uno le surgen las ulceras,por la mala sangre que se hace!. Es mas y supongo que a ustedes les ha pasado tambien ,cada ves que intentamos denostar a estos!!! Vendedores; En los ambientes audiofilos,dicha estirpe del audio, nos mira con cara de...Total que sabe este ,si estudio en una universidad del estado.  Mi cable libre de oxigeno ,con incrustaciones de marfil y rubies ,,que me costo 13.000 euros ,Jamas se puede Comparar ,y es imposible Que sea  igual que un vulgar cable de 1 1/2 de instalacion electrica,que horror,que le enseñan a estos ingenieros en esas Universidades Populistas 



Pd Realmente el sector del audio da pa todo y El de la Rf ,tiene lo suyo.


Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion

elgriego dijo:


> Perdonenme Muchachos ,pero en mi caso ya me he Resignado a luchar contra la propaganda y la ignorancia Y He decidido dejar que el mundo siga girando,al fin y al cabo Uno los critica y ellos se multiplican,y a uno le surgen las ulceras,por la mala sangre que se hace!. Es mas y supongo que a ustedes les ha pasado tambien ,cada ves que intentamos denostar a estos!!! Vendedores; En los ambientes audiofilos,dicha estirpe del audio, nos mira con cara de...Total que sabe este ,si estudio en una universidad del estado.  Mi cable libre de oxigeno ,con incrustaciones de marfil y rubies ,,que me costo 13.000 euros ,Jamas se puede Comparar ,y es imposible Que sea  igual que un vulgar cable de 1 1/2 de instalacion electrica,que horror,que le enseñan a estos ingenieros en esas Universidades Populistas



si yo conociera un tipo que compro pavadas de esas no le diría nada  me daría un poco de "cosa" jajaja mejor que se la crea...

Yo para escuchar música con calidad, uso mi interfaz de grabación 






y se nota la diferencia porque sino tengo que usar la realtek onboard que es una negrada


----------



## Mostdistortion

Chicos!!! se me acaba de ocurrir! jajaja los audiófilos reconocerán la diferencia entra una canción reproducida en un programa x86 y x64?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Chicos!!! se me acaba de ocurrir! jajaja los audiófilos reconocerán la diferencia entra una canción reproducida en un programa x86 y x64?


Buena pregunta!!!!!


----------



## djwash

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Chicos!!! se me acaba de ocurrir! jajaja los audiófilos reconocerán la diferencia entra una canción reproducida en un programa x86 y x64?




Seguro, esos muchachos escuchan hasta el pedo de una mosca. Que no te sorprendan que noten diferencias entre una PC con Windows original y otra pirata ...





Mostdistortion dijo:


> si yo conociera un tipo que compro pavadas de esas no le diría nada  me daría un poco de "cosa" jajaja mejor que se la crea...
> 
> Yo para escuchar música con calidad, uso mi interfaz de grabación
> 
> http://www.m-audio.com/images/global/product_pics/big/m-track_plus_angle_web_hero.jpg
> 
> y se nota la diferencia porque sino tengo que usar la realtek onboard que es una negrada



Interesante, se creo un tema en alguna parte:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobre-placas-sonido-pitufos-77157/

Estaria bueno si quieres poder tu opinion allí al respecto, no para armar bardo jaja, sino como para contribuir al foro, esta claro que las onboard tienen algo de ruido para grabar aunque depende mas de los equipos externos que de la misma placa.

La cuestion es reproducir audio sin efectos de ningun tipo, peliculas y musica de todos los dias. Como dije yo probe entre una onboard y una Audigy SE y no note diferencias, con parlantes y con auriculares, quizas se pueda hacer alguna prueba o alguna pista para bajar y probar algo que no sea MP3... Aclaro que mi placa madre no es de gama baja, pero la onboard sigue siendo una Realtek.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

En princpio se podría levantar una canción que requiera más de 4 GB de RAM, nunca se sabe .

Viva los uP de 64 bits, más música al alcance de todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que chucherías-baratijas de capacitores les colocan a sus equipos ? Eh ?

Seguro unos hechos de un vulgar aluminio . . .  No , los buenos son de plata pura y hechos a mano por Dinamarquesas vírgenes








Bueno , entiendo que no les de el presupuesto , bajemos un poco entonces :







Ahí dice claramente "Lámina de Cobre Mylar en aceite Non-Magnetic Conexiones de plata 99.99"



Aceptemos que el cobre es mejor metal-conductor que el aluminio , y si lleva Mylar , ¿ Para que el aceite  ?

Ahora los modelos para pobres audiófilos  :





























Ahora bien , para los que quieran hacer un Upgrade *bien en serio* , primero deberán hacer un *upgrade de tamaño de gabinete* 
















Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y estos?????





Son con dieléctrico de *CERA DE ABEJAS*....   
De abejas vírgenes... y valen...entre 25 y 200 obamas *acá * ... y son muuuy buenos para amplificadores valvulares ya que estos no calientan ni derriten la cera


----------



## DOSMETROS

No nos olvidemos los materiales con que fabricaban los capacitores antes , mica , vidrio , papel y cera o aceite , etc , así que si es _*un vulgar papel embebido en cera de avejas viudas*_ , no le veo mayor problema , se usaba cera hace 80 años , al calentarse sería similar al aceite. 

Fijate que antes , los electrolíticos , después de la fabricación mecánica tenían una fabricación eléctrica , mirá si ahora van a tardar horas en eso , ahora oxidan quimicamente el aluminio antes del armado y a la calle.

Lo que mas me gusta es la definición : "Audio signal coupling capacitor" , o sea que no los podés usar en . . .  ¿ una fuente conmutada ? 

Y los terminales de plata 99.99% ¿ no osarán soldarlos con estaño-plomo ? 

Me divierten mucho éstas cosas 


.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

Duda:

¿En qué te puede distorsionar un capacitor con el valor adecuado? ¿Tan grande puede ser la diferencia de atenuación en distintas frecuencias dentro de la banda de audio con un capacitor común?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El tema tiene mucho que ver con el modo de construcción , si son láminas finas y muy largas enrolladas , ya tenés al menos dos problemas , una es la inductancia y la otra es la resistencia Ohmica distribuidas.

Por eso en algunos capacitores las láminas sobresalen una por cada costado , entonces se "sueldan-unifican" junto con los terminales y así achicamos drásticamente ambos factores.

Si hacemos las tiras más anchas , mejora pero es un capacitor largo ; si engordamos el aluminio también mejora pero se agranda de diámetro.

Y como la industria nos viene lavando la cabeza hace décadas con "mas chico es mejor" y en realidad lo mas chico lleva pocos materiales y ellos te cobran "tecnología" a cambio de menos materiales.

Hasta cierto punto puede resultar cierto y provechoso , pero intenta cocinar en una olla del espesor de una lata de cerveza . . . tenga el recubrimiento que tenga


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No nos olvidemos los materiales con que fabricaban los capacitores antes , mica , vidrio , papel y cera o aceite , etc , así que si es _*un vulgar papel embebido en cera de avejas viudas*_ , no le veo mayor problema , se usaba cera hace 80 años , al calentarse sería similar al aceite.
> 
> Fijate que antes , los electrolíticos , después de la fabricación mecánica tenían una fabricación eléctrica , mirá si ahora van a tardar horas en eso , ahora oxidan quimicamente el aluminio antes del armado y a la calle.
> 
> Lo que mas me gusta es la definición : "Audio signal coupling capacitor" , o sea que no los podés usar en . . .  ¿ una fuente conmutada ?
> 
> Y los terminales de plata 99.99% ¿ no osarán soldarlos con estaño-plomo ?
> 
> Me divierten mucho éstas cosas
> 
> 
> .



Vuelvo y digo que es una estupidez malgastarse el dinero por que lo que importa en un condensador es la capacitancia, voltaje de operación y la ESR, NO MAS :loco:.Por lo demas que gente tan bruta y desocupada en botar a la basura el dinero de esa forma


----------



## DOSMETROS

Yo le he puesto fusibles y porta bañados en oro y el sonido de mi equipo ha mejorado muchísimo  

Ahora busco unos que también tengan la piolita de oro y cristal de cuarzo  




Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Vuelvo y digo que es una estupidez malgastarse el dinero por que lo que importa en un condensador es la capacitancia y la ESR. Por lo demas que gente tan bruta y desocupada en botar a la basura el dinero de esa forma


 
Eso tiene una respuesta *brutalmente comercial* . . . si hay idiotas dispuestos , aprovechémoslo 

Además que resultará siendo un negocio muy muy lucrativo y con clientes super conformes , satisfechos y orgullosos que nos recomendarán obsesivamente a otros $ , ellos sentirán que sus equipos suenan mejor y tienen algo único.

Ninguno  te va a decir que gastó un platal y el equipo es el mismo , creo que el propio orgullo no les permite darse cuenta que los timaron (cuec)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> ¿En qué te puede distorsionar un capacitor con el valor adecuado? ¿Tan grande puede ser la diferencia de atenuación en distintas frecuencias dentro de la banda de audio con un capacitor común?


Leelo a _*Cyril Bateman*_ y a Douglas Self en "Small Signal Audio Design" (pedilo prestado ). El ultimo verifica las mediciones de hace 30 años del primero, y si.. los caps distorsionan dependiendo del dieléctrico que usen...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Es por eso el avance en los condensadores de poliester metalizado o los bien llamados solen, tienen buena respuesta y no son tan riculamente caros como los que posteó 2M lineas arriba!

Saludos


----------



## chclau

Es una discusion perdida de antemano, es como que a alguien le digas tarado porque compra un Rolex con recubrimiento de platino y esfera de diamante, por esa plata puede comprarse cinco relojes de calidad por año hasta que se muera.

Pero al portador del Rolex lo que le interesa es que todos vean que tiene un Rolex, asi como el audiofilo quiere que sus amigotes vean que tiene el capacitor de plata, oro, cobre puro o cera de abeja reina. No me extrañaria que hagan los gabinetes trasparentes para que los fanas puedan mostrar a sus amigos quien la tiene mas grande... la bobina de filtrado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chclau dijo:


> Pero al portador del Rolex lo que le interesa es que todos vean que tiene un Rolex, asi como el audiofilo quiere que sus amigotes vean que tiene el capacitor de plata, oro, cobre puro o cera de abeja reina. No me extrañaria que hagan los gabinetes trasparentes para que los fanas puedan mostrar a sus amigos quien la tiene mas grande... la bobina de filtrado.


Si ese fuera siempre el caso, estaría completamente de acuerdo con vos, pero he "visto" a varios tarados de ese tipo cambiar los capacitores normales que trae el xover de un baffle comercial de calidad media reemplázándolos por cosas raras... pero los caps ni siquiera se se ven por que van dentro del baffle 

Yo creo que el asunto es muy similar a lo vos que decís pero pasa por otro lado: la necesidad de saberse "top" por que creen escuchar cambios microscópicos en el sonido (y digo cambios!... no "mejoras") y tienen detrás de ellos una ristra de pusilánimes que siguen sus elecubraciones esotéricas y los alaban y halagan por lo logrado . Por supuesto que uno de los tipos que leí escribiendo estas tonteras es una persona ya grande... septuagenaria laaaarga... que según las leyes de la naturaleza, y a esta altura de su vida, ya no debe escuchar por encima de 10 o 12kHz (con suerte)... y ese tipo hablaba de los microdetalles y otra sarta de estupideces de grueso calibre, cuando dudo que sea capaz de escuchar cuando golpean la puerta . Por supuesto que este tío no es el único, pero para muestra basta un botón....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sos muy malo , el tipo tiene un audífono de ultimísima generación , Alemán ! , ecualizado optimamente en Japón  

Bañado en oro


----------



## djwash

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sos muy malo , el tipo tiene un audífono de ultimísima generación , Alemán ! , ecualizado optimamente en Japón
> 
> Bañado en oro



De esos con los que pueden escuchar el sonido de la caida de un alfiler al otro lado del continente!! 



Alguien sabe de alguien que haya vuelto de ese lugar, es decir, algun ex-audiofilo/comprasanata compulsivo, asi como mucha gente se recupera de ciertas adicciones debe haber alguno que cerro la billetera y abrió los ojos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> Alguien sabe de alguien que haya vuelto de ese lugar, es decir, algun  ex-audiofilo/comprasanata compulsivo, asi como mucha gente se recupera  de ciertas adicciones debe haber alguno que cerro la billetera y abrió  los ojos...


Sé que por acá hay un par usuarios que pasaron del lado *azul *a lado *rojo*, pero seguramente ellos te van a contar con detalles...


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sé que por acá hay un par usuarios que pasaron del lado *azul *a lado *rojo*, pero seguramente ellos te van a contar con detalles...


 
Uy si les cuento de un usuario que anda armando un valvular de 50W (no digo el nombre) que ha comprado las cosas de mejor calidad sin ser tan exageradas como el tipo de los condensadores de cera de abejas, pero revisando uno a uno los elementos que ha comprado yo puedo asegurar sin equivocarme que se ha gastado mas de US$ 2000 en armar el ampli.

Claro que yo me incluyo en ese par de usaurios , comprando las cosas para restaurar los amplis y demás he doblado el valor que mencioné arriba!!

Y me esposa ya me advirtió: si quieres seguir restaurando equipos vende lo que ya restauraste!!!

Y este ampli no lo vendo ni a bala!!!







Saludos


----------



## blanko001

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Uy si les cuento de un usuario que anda armando un valvular de 50W (no digo el nombre) que ha comprado las cosas de mejor calidad sin ser tan exageradas como el tipo de los condensadores de cera de abejas, pero revisando uno a uno los elementos que ha comprado yo puedo asegurar sin equivocarme que se ha gastado mas de US$ 2000 en armar el ampli.
> 
> Claro que yo me incluyo en ese par de usaurios , comprando las cosas para restaurar los amplis y demás he doblado el valor que mencioné arriba!!
> 
> Y me esposa ya me advirtió: si quieres seguir restaurando equipos vende lo que ya restauraste!!!
> 
> Y este ampli no lo vendo ni a bala!!!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-5udzn-K9aso/UsoomgBx7vI/AAAAAAAAAV0/FhuV1Pgafl8/s1600/100_3641.JPG
> 
> Saludos



Hombre es que para escucharle "cantaleta" a la mujer... mejor instalale un microfono y que sea en Hi-Fi  Está muy bién que no quieras salir de ese amplificador... Bueno, aveces he tenido problemas con la cuestión de gastar mas de la cuenta jejeje. Pero uno se las ingenia maquillando su contabilidad, hasta culpa siente uno de vez en cuándo 

Yo creo que si me encontrara en la condición de "derrochar dinero" hasta compraría algunas cosas de muy buena calidad... como capacitores nichicon, wima, rubycon... y quizás IGBTs para audio traídos de alguna tienda en Japón; pero hasta ahí. No creo que compara éstos capacitores de las abejas viudas que a la larga sé que no podría distinguir el sonido de un amplificador con éstos capacitores o uno con los capacitores de un radio descartado en un basurero jejeje. Lo digo en cuanto mi percepción sonora eh!

Saludos!


----------



## chclau

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si ese fuera siempre el caso, estaría completamente de acuerdo con vos, pero he "visto" a varios tarados de ese tipo cambiar los capacitores normales que trae el xover de un baffle comercial de calidad media reemplázándolos por cosas raras... pero los caps ni siquiera se se ven por que van dentro del baffle
> 
> Yo creo que el asunto es muy similar a lo vos que decís pero pasa por otro lado: la necesidad de saberse "top" por que creen escuchar cambios microscópicos en el sonido (y digo cambios!... no "mejoras") y tienen detrás de ellos una ristra de pusilánimes que siguen sus elecubraciones esotéricas y los alaban y halagan por lo logrado . Por supuesto que uno de los tipos que leí escribiendo estas tonteras es una persona ya grande... septuagenaria laaaarga... que según las leyes de la naturaleza, y a esta altura de su vida, ya no debe escuchar por encima de 10 o 12kHz (con suerte)... y ese tipo hablaba de los microdetalles y otra sarta de estupideces de grueso calibre, cuando dudo que sea capaz de escuchar cuando golpean la puerta . Por supuesto que este tío no es el único, pero para muestra basta un botón....


Por supuesto que tenes razon y el "status" no lo es todo, supongo que el hecho de liderar una corte, o de pertenecer a la misma, tambien es parte de ello. Como habra muchos factores mas.

Si fuera solo un hobby aunque fuera caro... mientras no deje a sus hijos sin pan, que se yo, cada uno hace de su plata lo que quiere. Es cierto que es un poco o un mucho patetico leer las exageraciones y las habladurias pseudocientificas alrededor del audio. Pero, como dice un amigo mio, todos tenemos una imperiosa necesidad de creer. Y a veces esa necesidad se expresa a extremos que son a la vez risueñas y preocupantes. pero, comparada con otras creencias, la de los audiofilos son solo peligrosas para los bolsillos de los involucrados.


----------



## rubenchaco

Hay equipos de audiofilos que a pesar de tener 80 90 o 100 años son realmente musica en vivo con cero distorsión y realmente valen lo que pesan.











Mejor no averigüen cuanto sale


----------



## rubenchaco

Disculpen no puedo con mi genio, Fogonazo me corre seguro, el precursor del disco compacto pero del año 1900, cuanta similitud no ?


----------



## djwash

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sé que por acá hay un par usuarios que pasaron del lado *azul *a lado *rojo*, pero seguramente ellos te van a contar con detalles...



Emm, me mataste con los colores jaja soy medio lenteja a veces... Vi por ahi uno que le mando unos capacitores grandotes y le cambio los OP a un DVD  tengo la duda de si sea efectivo el cambio, tampoco pregunté...


----------



## ESKALENO

Dudo mucho que un componente de esos extremadamente caro y elitista mejore el sonido tanto como para justificar la inversión, en todo caso quizás dure más


----------



## lincesur

Llegamos a unos extremos de supina estupidez...............http://www.esfera-audio.com/NESPA-PRO-FINALIZER


----------



## DOSMETROS

lincesur dijo:


> Llegamos a unos extremos de supina estupidez...............http://www.esfera-audio.com/NESPA-PRO-FINALIZER


 
Lo leí así medio rapidito y no llegué a entender , lee con un flash de xenon y ?


----------



## nasaserna

y... hace milagros, pues permite ver mas de lo evidente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Inentendible....


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ ¡ ¡ Cómo no entendés ?  

Le va sacando fotos y analizando la pendiente a ver si los graves son contundentes , los medios susurrantes y los agudos cristalinos 

Si el CD está rayado , lo lustra  . . .  frente y dorso.

Por ahí el flash , si es bueno , sirva para hacer una depiladora de luz pulsada para la patrona


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JUAAAAA!!!! Que HsDP!!!!


----------



## Nuyel

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y los terminales de plata 99.99% ¿ no osarán soldarlos con estaño-plomo ?


Si tienes tu circuito cableado con plata al 99.99% no afectará mucho un poco de estaño-plomo en la unión y cuando cortes las patitas tras el upgrade te haces un anillo de plata pura 



Ohh ya entendí la cosa esa de la luz, parece que es para los discos que uno graba, los expone a la luz para alterar la composición del polímero y garantizar que se fijen los datos, lo que no se es si funciona con los originales por que como esos se hacen mediante un proceso de estampado no requerirían esa luz fijadora.


----------



## Ratmayor

Nuyel dijo:


> Si tienes tu circuito cableado con plata al 99.99% no afectará mucho un poco de estaño-plomo en la unión y cuando cortes las patitas tras el upgrade te haces un anillo de plata pura


 Aun podemos usar la aleacion de estaño 63 / plata 37


----------



## DOSMETROS

La marca "Eutéctico" puaaaaaaaa


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

lincesur dijo:


> Llegamos a unos extremos de supina estupidez...............http://www.esfera-audio.com/NESPA-PRO-FINALIZER






Para cada idiota hay un avivato!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Y yo aun no encontre mi idiota!!!


----------



## Papatero

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y yo que pensaba que no habían ideas nuevas para robar a los "Audiófilos"




No, tio, no deberías reirte!! 

Deberías adorarlo!! este tío es el **** amo, después del Barcenas, claro....(chorizo que encabeza la lista de los jetas en la españa actual tercermundista y camino de ucrania en cuanto a pobreza y miseria.


El tio que ha parido esta web es un **** genio, si consigue vender 1 porquería de estas al mes, a algún tarao podrido de pasta e insatisfecho, con lo que le saque puede vivir.


Madre de díos mira que he visto gente aclamando filtros de red!, he visto a un colgado buscarle la fase a un enchufe para poner todo su equipo en fase (de red)....pero la chorrada esta no la sabia.


¿Montamos un fondo comun y le compramos uno?


----------



## Papatero

Estoy pensando en diseñar una cajita con unos neones, 4 bobinas, 4 condensadores y un pequeño circuito con un 555 y un led que parpadee sin sentido...solo pa añadir componentes, y unos neones que marquen la fase de red.

A ver quien hace la web y quien se encarga de meterse en los foros frikihiend y los vendemos a 1000€.....

Titulo.....filtros autofasadores de red con bloqueo de RF para purificar la red....si el led parpadea...es que el enfasador esta purificando la red para que el sonido sea optimo!!

Eso si, con la descripción en ingles que le da mas caché!!

Quien se apunta???

cawenla......seguro que alguno ya está en su casa haciendolo, ahi en el garaje como el Esteve Jobs......pero a lo cutre como en algunos foros que hay autodidactas que hacen cables de audio con conectores carisimos....sin comentarios...


----------



## Nuyel

Si te sirve nuyel.com hagamos lo   tengo el dominio y no se ni para que  ni en el blog escribo y se supone que lo haría, con vender un par al mes basta.


----------



## Papatero

Nuyel dijo:


> Si te sirve nuyel.com hagamos lo   tengo el dominio y no se ni para que  ni en el blog escribo y se supone que lo haría, con vender un par al mes basta.




Sabes cual es el problema...que aun tengo conciencia y remordimientos, supongo que para hacer lo que hace esa gente, hay que valer para ello y deben carecer de ambas, porque para vender algo así hay que creer en ello y la verdad....yo no sirvo xdd.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Al final de cuentas leí muchas páginas atrás, que esto de los audiobolud*s se trata de una segunda escuela de "pensamiento" 

Según la cual, nosotros pertenecemos a la escuela objetiva y ellos a una escuela subjetiva.
(Me hace acordar a las distintas escuelas de Probabilidad: clásica, frecuencial y subjetiva)

-Es por eso que nosotros vamos a lo tangible, a los parámetros y en base a ellos sabemos cómo sonará determinado equipo.
-Para ellos (audiófilos? lol) el sonido depende de su grado de creencia y lo que suponen escuchar

Mientras nosotros decimos "ésa cosa no suena mejor que mi minicomponente" ellos dirán que suena mil veces mejor  sólo por que lo sienten así y nosotros no lo vamos a notar porque nisiquiera creemos en eso 

Es que en realidad, los parámetros están presentes y marcan diferencias sin importar la fe que le tengas a un dispositivo.

Por otro lado nosotros podemos hablar de los parámetros y ellos sólo intentarán desacreditarlos con cosas que no concuerdan con análisis reales.

Y tal vez ellos se crean inteligentes hablando de sus agudos cristalinos, medios susurrantes y bajos contundentes    cuando necesitarían leerse muchos más libros para saber en qué engaño están cayendo.

Comparar uno de esos audiófilos con un tipo más racional sería como comparar el horóscopo con un texto científico   

Disculpen si se me mezclo un poco con religion, es que me suenan parecido 



djwash dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobre-placas-sonido-pitufos-77157/
> 
> Estaria bueno si quieres poder tu opinion allí al respecto, no para armar bardo jaja, sino como para contribuir al foro, esta claro que las onboard tienen algo de ruido para grabar aunque depende mas de los equipos externos que de la misma placa.



Respecto a eso estaba haciendo un mini análisis que publicaré pronto!  por cierto, podría adelantar que los resultados no están siendo como los suponía.

Saludos.


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, tampoco la pavada. Porque por lo general cualquier cosa suena mejor que un minicomponente 
El problema, *creo yo*, es que esta crew de audiófilos cree en lo más profundo de su ser que por acceder a productos que son realmente para pocos (por lo menos en nuestro país por los precios que se manejan, y por que no se comercializan en las grandes cadenas de electrodómesticos por lo tanto hay que estar medianamente "en el tema") es motivo suficiente para pertenecer a una elite conocedora del audio en todos sus aspectos y que por más que no se entienda un pomo de cuestiones científicas, se puede ser formadores de opinión. Hay un foro que reemplazó a dvd manía, en el cual se la pasan hablando de la calidad de los componentes viendo fotos de equipos destapados. Y cuando uno se ríe por el simple hecho de que no hay un solo estudio hecho para determinar qué tan buenos son esos componentes, se ofenden y te acusan de soberbio por insultarles su vasto conocimiento. Hay mucho ego de por medio, además de mucha ignorancia y desconocimiento técnico y científico no solo de electrónica, sino de otras áreas que estudian cómo se comporta el aparato auditivo humano en función de un estímulo determinado.

Pero por otro lado las cosas realmente buenas tampoco son baratas y tampoco son de fácil acceso. En USA sí. Un driver Peerless, un ScanSpeak o algo de lo mejorcito que haya hoy día puede que sea barato para ellos. Para nosotros cuesta fortuna. Y no se trata de usar cualquier cosa que total "todo suena igual", porque tampoco es así. El tema es que si vamos a hablar de hi-fi en serio, emplear materiales que se correspondan con la denominación, respetar ciertas pautas de diseño (a pesar de que yo en mis equipos no siempre las respete, pero esto va por gusto y cuenta propia y lo reconozco  ) y por supuesto ayudarse de la ciencia que no está para otra cosa que para hacernos la vida mas fácil y cómoda. No andar al tun tun pretendiendo modificar el comportamiento de un equipo pésimo y caro, en una sala pésima, cambiando cables


----------



## Mostdistortion

ramiro77 dijo:


> por lo general cualquier cosa suena mejor que un minicomponente



Un minicomponente para mi es uno de esos Aiwa o Sony, de los de 30-50W por canal, qué cosas suenan mejor que éso a ver? 



ramiro77 dijo:


> Y cuando uno se ríe por el simple hecho de que no hay un solo estudio hecho para determinar qué tan buenos son esos componentes, se ofenden y te acusan de soberbio por insultarles su vasto conocimiento.



sigue oliendo a religión  la religión "audiófila"


----------



## Fogonazo

Hay un comentario del Ingeniero *Oscar Bonello* donde, metiéndose en la filosofía, comenta sobre las sensaciones que le provoca al comprador de un equipo valvular poseer ese equipo.
Entran en esas sensaciones la imagen de: Robustez, Peso, Solides, Etc que transmite ese tipo de equipos.
Esas sensaciones son un valor agregado a la posible calidad del equipo que lo hace "Mejor" ante los ojos del comprador.


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya que lo mencionas ,en muchos modelos de teléfonos/porteros eléctricos chinos ,le agregan un trozo de metal al aparato ,es para que parezca de mejor calidad.
yo tome dos modelos y le quite el metal a uno,luego a modo de prueba les hice elejir a mis ex-compañeros del trabajo cual preferían y el 100% elijo el teléfono mas pesado.
¿curioso no,la forma de transmitir robustes?


----------



## Fogonazo

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya que lo mencionas ,en muchos modelos de teléfonos/porteros eléctricos chinos ,le agregan un trozo de metal al aparato ,es para que parezca de mejor calidad.
> yo tome dos modelos y le quite el metal a uno,luego a modo de prueba les hice elejir a mis ex-compañeros del trabajo cual preferían y el 100% elijo el teléfono mas pesado.
> ¿curioso no,la forma de transmitir robustes?



Lo mismo pasaba con estas pistolas "De Juguete"




Tenían dentro una placa de metal con la única función de agregar peso y eso mejoraba la imagen de "Poder y calidad del producto" 

Sin la placa se notaba lo que eran esas pistolas, "Una basura"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay ciertos foros, poblados mayormente por audiófilos, que juzgan la calidad de un equipo de audio por el peso del cachivache, al punto de decir que un baffle es bueno por que pesa mas de 50 kg. o que un amplificador es bueno por que pesa 30 kg.... y la verdad es que mas allá de que el equipo sea bueno o malo, es patético ver los comentarios sobre esta característica


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Ese tema de los "vintage audio" es terrible!!! soy miembro de un foro de este tipo de equipos y las cosas que yo veo en donde hablan de condensadores mundorf, audi cap, valvulas es refuerte al punto que muchos terminan en discusiones sin fin, con respecto a todo lo que hablan sólo tienen razon en las valvulas por el tema de la conductancia mutua entre catodo-anodo por control de rejilla, PERO con el tema de las valvulas NOS uno lo piensa dos veces antes de comprarlas a menos de que sea realmente necesario, por que cuestan un MONTON DE DINERO, no se yo pero lo que dice Fogonazo con el articulo de Oscar es completamente cierto por que pasa lo mismo con el que tiene un auto BMW y lo compara con un chevrolet corsa, el que Tiene el BMW siempre va a pensar que tiene mejor auto !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Más respeto al Plomo Pb !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Antes , tener una *cámara fotográfica* implicaba que fuera suiza o alemana : Leica , Rollei , etc.

Nikon Japón hace una máquina copiando *lo mejor de cada una de ellas* y la lanza al mercado , pero   fracasa en las ventas , hasta que hicieron un estudio de mercado y lograron resolverlo!

Nikon no sería lo que es hoy *si no fuera por la placa de plomo que debieron agregarle a sus primeras máquinas*.

Saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor

Esto me recuerda a la cantidad de amplificadores chinos que he reparado y que por dentro tienen 2 bloques de cemento para agregarle "calidad"


----------



## ramiro77

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Un minicomponente para mi es uno de esos Aiwa o Sony, de los de 30-50W por canal, qué cosas suenan mejor que éso a ver?



En todo caso será el cuerpo, pues el minicomponente incluye los bafles. Y los bafles de los Aiwa son como mínimo nefastos. Por lo menos los de toda la basura que entró acá en los 90. De todas formas tengo un NSX360 tirado. Es el que tiene el 4142IIl. Y es un cuerpo también nefasto. No funcionan las casseteras, ni la compactera, la radio anda cuando quiere, y todo esto cuando se le da por encender porque eventualmente queda con caracteres dando vueltas por toda la pantalla. Está en casa desde el 95 y funciona así desde el 2008 aproximadamente. Nunca me senté a ver qué tiene pues uso otro equipo. Pero con lo berretas que son, elegiría cualquier otra cosa antes que un Aiwa de esos para escuchar música.

Por otro lado, no sé que tiene de religión audiófila pensar en diseñar bien un equipo de audio desde la ciencia en vez de andar cambiando cables al tun tun.


----------



## el-rey-julien

para mi suenan bien los aiwa ,
 claro que yo opino desde la ignorancia en cuestiones de audio ,
no me gustan como suenan las potencias de autos,pero por la potencia en si misma, sino por los parlantes que le meten en el baúl,
solo se escucha bruummmmm brummm pum pum pum ,puros graves y vibraciones ,pero hay gente que le gusta asi  ,
asta tengo algunos clientes que piden ''que tenga golpe''  que suene bruummmmm brummm pum pum pum


----------



## elgriego

EEEE!!!! El Aiwa Nsx 330 Sonaba ,y suena bastante aceptable ,pa lo que es ,Aun tengo uno en funcionamiento.
Los que son realmente una reverenda porqueria ,son los aiwa de 3cd ,que invadieron el pais a mediado de los 90.y algunos philips que recibiendo fm ,mejor ni hablar!!!
Y con respecto a los misticismos acerca del audio,pa que gastar polvora en chimangos,si ese selecto grupo, sabe mas ,que los instrumentos de medicion creados para tal fin ,dejemoslos en paz con sus orejas privilegiadas, y, si se nos presnta algun sujeto de estos ,hagamos como con los locos ,sigamosles la corriente,Y porque no, vendamosle algun magico artilugio audiofilo.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> Y con respecto a los misticismos acerca del audio,pa que gastar polvora en chimangos,si ese selecto grupo, sabe mas ,que los instrumentos de medicion creados para tal fin ,dejemoslos en paz con sus orejas privilegiadas, y, si se nos presnta algun sujeto de estos ,hagamos como con los locos ,sigamosles la corriente,Y porque no, vendamosle algun magico artilugio audiofilo.


Sabés cual es el problema? El asunto es que estos tipos se constituyen en "formadores de opinión" ante los que saben poco o son principiantes o no iniciados, y esa gente.... ante el desparramo de pelot#$@ que hablan los "audiófilos" se autoconvencen del misticismo y pasan a formar parte de la "troupe". A partir de ese momento... la rueda ya no para de girar.
He visto (leído) a tipos que convencen a la gilada sobre el sonido de los cables de parlantes, el sonido de los enchufes , el sonido de los capacitores de miel de abeja de U$S 150 la unidad... y comenzás a ver comentarios del tipo:


> "siiiiiiii!!!!! cuando nos juntamos en lo de <nombre del audiophool> era increíble como había aumentado la escena y como se percibían los micro-detalles al cambiarle los <cables, caps, lo que sea>"


y luego las vienen las expresiones de deseo de tener algo tuneado así para lograr los orgasmos acústicos y toda la bola. Como ya dijo Goebbels hace muchos años: _"miente, miente, miente, y algo quedará. Mientras mas grande sea la mentira, mas gente la creerá"_  ... es así de perversa la historia...


----------



## Mostdistortion

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya que lo mencionas ,en muchos modelos de teléfonos/porteros eléctricos chinos ,le agregan un trozo de metal al aparato ,es para que parezca de mejor calidad.



Los pedales de effectos para guitarra normalmente traen un trozo de plomo adentro para que ean pesados, pero es para comodidad  para que no se te mueva de donde lo ponés, yo me armé un pedal en una caja de chapa plegada y por el poco peso se me movía 
No sé si algo de eso se aplicaría tambiénn a teléfonos 
Aunque es cierto y lo he visto  micrófonos baratos que los juzgan por el peso, hacen el típico movimiento "balanza" con la mano diciendote mirá lo que pesa éste, y te das cuenta de que lo que pesa es el mango y no la cápsula jajaja


----------



## Nuyel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para mi suenan bien los aiwa ,
> claro que yo opino desde la ignorancia en cuestiones de audio ,
> no me gustan como suenan las potencias de autos,pero por la potencia en si misma, sino por los parlantes que le meten en el baúl,
> solo se escucha bruummmmm brummm pum pum pum ,puros graves y vibraciones ,pero hay gente que le gusta asi  ,
> asta tengo algunos clientes que piden ''que tenga golpe''  que suene bruummmmm brummm pum pum pum



 en los autos es diferente, no se trata de quien tiene el sonido más limpio, puro o cristalino, se trata de quien puede romper los cristales cuando le suban todo el volumen  hasta infrasonido les meten para hacerlo


----------



## Nuyel

Yo tambien tuve un AIWA, la de los CD falló y no había forma de repararlo, lo demás servía, mi mamá lo vendió al final pero era buen equipo, el sonido era bueno.


----------



## Mostdistortion

elgriego dijo:


> Y porque no, vendamosle algun magico artilugio audiofilo.



 Buena idea!!! jajaja


----------



## elgriego

Hola Colegas,Estimado Dr. Zoidberg,Coincido con ud,ocurre que ya me harte de luchar con estos personages,La ultima ves que plantee mi opinion al respecto de los cables ,de parlantes ,Demostrando Empiricamente, que un cable  paralelo,de esos que compras en ferreterias de 1*1/2,suena exactamente igual que el cable de oro,sin oxigeno con incrustaciones de marfil y diamantes,Esto a los eximios expertos audiofilos, no les cayo Bien,y procedieron a preguntarme, y vos donde estudiaste!!!,a lo que respondi en la Unmdp,tiempo despues me entere que estos simpaticos muchachos ,le decian a sus amistades engañadas Y posibles clientes:Que queres con este ,no ves que estudio en una universidad del estado ,(VA A SAVER MAS QUE LOS INGLESES Y LOS AMERICANOS).
Con respecto a los misticismos ,en mi sector la Rf ,pasa lo contrario,Muchos radiodifusores ,quieren comprar el cable mas barato ,conectores etc y Lograr el maximo rendimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y... eso es la típica con estos tíos. Uno de esos tipos que comenté mas arriba me dijo que el TDA2040 era un porquería por que el "los había escuchado"  (no se como se escuchan los electrones sin un parlante de por medio.. ) y no servían para nada, así que yo no podía escuchar ninguna de las sutilezas de las que el hablaba. Por supuesto, nunca dió una explicación de que había escuchado, ni que equipos usaba él y salió corriendo a esconderse mientras los pusilánimes del grupo alababan su sapiencia.

El lado positivo es que aprendí que en una discusión con estos tipos hay que hacer la misma que ellos: NUNCA debés decir lo que sabés o el titulo que tenés o los equipos que usás, y solo tenés que limitarte a pegarles y pegarles sin darles argumentos para que puedan desmerecer nada de lo tuyo... y punto, o no discuten mas o se las tiran de víctimas para dar el paso de los payasos de su grupo..

En fin....


----------



## ramiro77

Es que la información debe juzgarse por si misma, y no por el nivel de conocimientos o estudios que tiene la persona que la cita. Es más, ni siquiera debe juzgarse por la persona. Es completamente falaz hacerlo, y es lo que hacen estos tipos en sus manotazos de ahogado.

Cuando les remarcás esto, curiosamente empiezan a desaparecer todos. Se quedan sin "argumentos".


----------



## DOSMETROS

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El lado positivo es que aprendí que en una discusión con estos tipos hay que hacer la misma que ellos: NUNCA debés decir lo que sabés o el titulo que tenés o los equipos que usás, y solo tenés que limitarte a pegarles y pegarles sin darles argumentos para que puedan desmerecer nada de lo tuyo... y punto, o no discuten mas o se las tiran de víctimas para dar el paso de los payasos de su grupo..


 
Y si mejor los ignorás  , vermuth con papas fritas . . . y good W*incofón * ! ! !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este blog que encontré no tiene desperdicio!!!!   Jajajaja....*"La Esposa del Audiófilo"*...
En las "charlas" de la mujer, el Audiófilo es el esposo.
Si bien está en inglés, vale la pena leerlo .. no van a entender la taradez de esta gente, pero se van a reír un rato.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno... esto lo encontré en diyaudio hace un rato. No sabía si ponerlo acá o en la 10 mentiras del audio o en el ricón del audiófilo, pero como trata sobre capacitores... pues ahí va:
http://studiozey.com/woodencapacitor/index.html

PD: Traten de no tirar la computadora por la ventana... :loco: :loco:


----------



## DOSMETROS

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-495141397-capacitor-0047uf-sprague-vitaminq-usa-47nf-guitarra-pio-_JM_ 

Eso son mas de 20 dólares por un capacitor probablemente seco y desvalorizado de *0.047uf microfaradios **400v* , pero . . . .


"El capacitor VitaminQ esta construido de forma tal que da un tono cremoso y a la vez cristalino, típico de las antiguas guitarras, lleno de color y muy dulce al oído, en comparación de los capacitores stock de las nuevas guitarras".


----------



## vrainom

Studio Zéy dijo:
			
		

> Llanamente hablando: modificar los capacitores con madera mejora el sonido en todo sentido y en cada aspecto, muy significativamente. El efecto de modificar con madera los tres capacitores *de la fuente de poder de mi reproductor de CD* para pruebas fue comparable a hacerle una actualización mayor - se podría decir que fue como comprar un nuevo reproductor de CD tres veces más caro que el anterior.



This ride courtesy of the trollercoaster.






Estos audiófilos están en el borde del delirio y la autoparodia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaaaa!!!! Ese sitio no tiene desperdicio!!!!
También fabrica y vende los "*invisistores*"   
No puede ser tan delincuente e HDP!!!!  :loco:

______________________________________________

Y este otro????? http://www.trademe.co.nz/electronics-photography/home-audio/cables/auction-711787827.htm



			
				delincuente audiófilo dijo:
			
		

> PTFE is an *excellent dielectric, canceling out electromagnetic  inteference (EMI) from external sources*. The advantages of improved  signal-to-noise ratio and crosstalk that balanced signal transmission  bring are particularly valuable in high fidelity systems.


  :loco:


----------



## chclau

Lo bueno de esos comentarios es que sirven para equipos de audio, shampu para el pelo, crema para las manos, medicamentos homeopaticos, gaseosas dieteticas... lo que venga.

Algo asi como un viejo anuncio que recuerdo hasta el dia de hoy

... combate fiebre y dolor
provee Vitamina C.
D_____ reduce la inflamacion de las membranas nasales
en minutos, respire libremente.
Nuevo y mas rapido alivio, con D_____

(a ver si alguien adivina el nombre del producto)


----------



## Fogonazo

Pitufo Estafador dijo:
			
		

> I do not really know where to begin describing its sound. The first quality you will notice is how invisible it is. Even the famous "_*nude" Vishay*_ sounds obviously coloured in comparison.



En alguna oportunidad comenté o creo haberlo echo, que emplee estas resistencias *Vishay*. Instrumental mediante pude verificar la mejora de ciertos parámetros de un previo.
Pero de ahí a que se pudieran detectar mediante el oído 

Además, estos parámetros a los que hago referencia se encontraban tan alejados del rango de audio que tenía un dudoso sentido mejorarlos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si bien esto no tiene que ver exactamente con el audio, me parece una excelente herramienta inspiradora para los vendedores de humo que hay en los comercios del ramo audiófilo . Es mas.... no solo vendedores, sino también compradores 
http://sebpearce.com/bullshit/

*PD:* Hacer click en el botón "_Reionize Electrons_"  para ver nuevas inspiraciones..


----------



## EdgardoCas

Reionizar electrones? Mirá que laburo desde hace 27 años en química y es la primera vez que lo escucho; debe ser algún descubrimiento nuevo a partir del Acelerador de Hadrones!!!!
(no me aparecen los emoticones!!!, tendría tantos para poner...)


----------



## nasaserna

entonces, la conclusión es: .............

Somos guerreros en la sopa cósmica y........Dios mío estoy mareado.

 Doctor Ziodber. esa es lectura pesada.

Mi esposa es Ingeniera química y dice que eso no lo entiende ni el verdadero Deepak Chopra


----------



## Ratmayor

Aunque no es un mal amplificador, las características que coloca el vendedor definitivamente son una pitufada  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-420854601-gran-oportunidad-amplificador-pioneer-100-original-_JM_


----------



## nasaserna

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aunque no es un mal amplificador, las características que coloca el vendedor definitivamente son una pitufada  _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-420854601-gran-oportunidad-amplificador-pioneer-100-original-_JM_



N, solo se pasó 320W por encima de la potencia real del equipo, y ese original ventilador pioneer
yo pude probar uno de esos y la realidad, cuepo, definición, aire de distinción y gran personalidad del sonido arrasador y carismático de sus 40W por canal en su salida, fueron una hermosa experiencia, que no se puede comparar con.......... 
En realidad en el 92 era sino el más barato uno de los baratos de la línea económica de pioneer. y sus características no tenían nada que ver con las líneas anteriores de la misma empresa. comparado con los anteriores era un tapa huecos, una salida fácil y barata, no de mal sonido pero no era tan estable cerca a la máxima potencia como casi todos los anteriores amplificadores de la Pioneer y no llegaba ni remotamente al audio vintage, como lo eran el A-9. incluso hasta el A-5, o los A90, etc


----------



## lincesur

Pues he visto esto por ahi..........
http://dagogo.com/millenniums-m-cd-mat-carbon-cd-damper-review
un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor

nasaserna dijo:


> N, solo se pasó 320W por encima de la potencia real del equipo, y ese original ventilador pioneer
> yo pude probar uno de esos y la realidad, cuepo, definición, aire de distinción y gran personalidad del sonido arrasador y carismático de sus 40W por canal en su salida, fueron una hermosa experiencia, que no se puede comparar con..........
> En realidad en el 92 era sino el más barato uno de los baratos de la línea económica de pioneer. y sus características no tenían nada que ver con las líneas anteriores de la misma empresa. comparado con los anteriores era un tapa huecos, una salida fácil y barata, no de mal sonido pero no era tan estable cerca a la máxima potencia como casi todos los anteriores amplificadores de la Pioneer y no llegaba ni remotamente al audio vintage, como lo eran el A-9. incluso hasta el A-5, o los A90, etc


Y si ese lo está.vendiendo al precio de una moto, creo que venderé mi A-777 al precio de un auto 



lincesur dijo:


> Pues he visto esto por ahi..........
> http://dagogo.com/millenniums-m-cd-mat-carbon-cd-damper-review
> un saludo


De pronto me hizo recordar a los rebobinadores de CD/DVD...


----------



## nasaserna

comparando  el AU301 con el el A-777, te toca venderlo a precio de Avión de Caza


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Pues he visto esto por ahi..........
> http://dagogo.com/millenniums-m-cd-mat-carbon-cd-damper-review
> un saludo







.
​


----------



## Tacatomon

Y justo necesitaba un cable nuevo para la impresora...

http://bit.ly/1lc6aIk

Deme 10, obviamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

> However, even though I liked what CD Upgrade did, I would never say that it was a huge difference – just an incremental improvement in bass, body and smoothness which was attractive for the price and eliminated my worries about a free-floating mat.


 
Sin embargo , a pesar de que me gustaba lo que el Upgrade CD hizo, *yo nunca dije que era una gran diferencia - sólo una mejora incremental en el bajo , el cuerpo y la suavidad*, que era atractivo para el precio y eliminó mis temores sobre una etiqueta de flotación libre.

Jajajaja , todo eso pegándole un sticker arriba del CD 

Voy a probar de pegarle un billete de tres dólares . . . .


----------



## nasaserna

Tacatomon dijo:


> Y justo necesitaba un cable nuevo para la impresora...
> 
> http://bit.ly/1lc6aIk
> 
> Deme 10, obviamente.



yo siempre decía que me estaba tirando en los equipos de audio al usar cables de conexión de poder mas baratos que los amplificadores


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hoy de casualidad pasé por la calle Uruguay donde venden acrílicos , y pensé en comprar un acrílico para armar un Gainclone abierto , con capacitores de madera + cera de abeja, cables bañados en oro y sin oxígeno y todo eso 

Un tablero de 40 x 30 x 1,5 cm con los bordes pulidos = $ 600 (60 dolores)

My God . . .  lo haré de madera lustarda


----------



## Nuyel

Como se te ocurre en primer lugar ensuciar el sonido natural de  capacitores de madera + cera de abeja usando acrilico? tienes que dejarlo lo más natural posible DOSMETROS


----------



## DOSMETROS

Madera encerada con cera de abejas  !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Esto que encontré es IMPAGABLE!!!!


----------



## lincesur

Como seguir estafando...........""DIRECTIONALITY: All audio cables are  directional. The correct direction is determined by listening to every  batch of metal conductors used in every AudioQuest audio cable. Arrows  are clearly marked on the connectors to ensure superior sound quality.  For best results have the arrow pointing in the direction of the flow of  music. For example, NAS to Router, Router to Network Player.""
http://www.audioquest.com/ethernet/diamond
un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Sabrán que la corriente alterna (audio) va y viene y no fluye en un sentido ?

! Que ladrones finos ¡


----------



## nasaserna

me va a tocar hacer dos puertas en la casa una para entrar y otra para salir, ya que no puedo violar las leyes de la física de :http://www.audioquest.com/ethernet/diamond


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para oir mejor , le puse un cable de audioquest *al teléfono* , de hecho se oye mucho mas claro , los graves con cuerpo , los medios susurrantes y los agudos cristalinos , y aunque la línea telefónica solo funcione desde los 300 Hz a los 3kHz , ahora oigo de 5Hz a 20kHz  

Pero hay un pequeñísimo problema que debo resolver . . .  no me escuchan a mí 

Lo voy a solucionar con otro cable invertido, en paralelo  Que vivo que soy ¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

lincesur dijo:


> Como seguir estafando...........""*DIRECTIONALITY: All audio cables are  directional. The correct direction is determined by listening to every  batch of metal conductors used in every AudioQuest audio cable. Arrows  are clearly marked on the connectors to ensure superior sound quality.  For best results have the arrow pointing in the direction of the flow of  music. For example, NAS to Router, Router to Network Player."*"
> http://www.audioquest.com/ethernet/diamond
> un saludo


  
Vergonzoso.... patéticamente vergonzoso 
No se puede ser taaaaaaaan ladrón....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Veánle el lado bueno como lo dice mein führer: como vamos a sostener nuestras familias, a las fábricas y a la personas que hacen tan bonito empaque ah?. Que buen marketing tienen estos timadores!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas

> "DIRECTIONALITY: All audio cables are directional. The correct direction is determined by listening to every batch of metal conductors used in every AudioQuest audio cable. Arrows are clearly marked on the connectors to ensure superior sound quality. For best results have the arrow pointing in the direction of the flow of music. For example, NAS to Router, Router to Network Player.""
> http://www.audioquest.com/ethernet/diamond



Estos tipos sabrán qué es un electrón? O mejor dicho, sus clientes...


----------



## palomo

Sound appears from a surprisingly black background with unexpected detail and dynamic contrast.

Esto en verdad me mato, ahora la música sale de las bocinas con colores.


----------



## SKYFALL

Y eso no es nada, te sorprendería ver que mas babosadas se inventan para vender basura audiofila 5 estrellas.


----------



## Tacatomon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vergonzoso.... patéticamente vergonzoso
> No se puede ser taaaaaaaan ladrón....



Mira la sección de cables, polarizando el dieléctrico para obtener un sonido inmaculado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Encontré lo que hace tiempo buscaba para explicar el comportamiento "audiófilo": es un cuento breve de Christian Andersen que se llama *"El traje nuevo del emperador"*... y es la mejor explicación que he visto mas allá de la psicoacústica y la pelo#@%$ de algunas personas  .
Por supuesto, *esta versión en inglés* está mas interesante....
Parece que palmó el link en inglés... *acá va otro*...

PD: Gracias por los me gutaaaa


----------



## nachoti

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Encontré lo que hace tiempo buscaba para explicar el comportamiento "audiófilo": es un cuento breve de Christian Andersen que se llama *"El traje nuevo del emperador"*... y es la mejor explicación que he visto mas allá de la psicoacústica y la pelo#@%$ de algunas personas  .
> Por supuesto, *esta versión en inglés* está mas interesante....
> Parece que palmó el link en inglés... *acá va otro*...
> 
> PD: Gracias por los me gutaaaa



Voy a crear mi obra maestra "El cable nuevo del audiófilo" jaja


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese cuento tiene multiples usos!!!  es genial !!! Tambien dicen que es lo que le hacen creer a ciertos presidentuchos de ciertos paisuchos que no deberian serlo ... no demos nombres ....


----------



## Tacatomon

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Encontré lo que hace tiempo buscaba para explicar el comportamiento "audiófilo": es un cuento breve de Christian Andersen que se llama *"El traje nuevo del emperador"*... y es la mejor explicación que he visto mas allá de la psicoacústica y la pelo#@%$ de algunas personas  .
> Por supuesto, *esta versión en inglés* está mas interesante....
> Parece que palmó el link en inglés... *acá va otro*...
> 
> PD: Gracias por los me gutaaaa



Se entiende perfecta con la primera.     

¡Saludos al foro!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Se entiende perfecta con la primera.


Seee... pero los detalles que hacen al comportamiento del audiófilo son más explicitos en la que está en inglés


----------



## chclau

Tengo una idea para solventar nuestro hobby. Entremos en los sitios de audiofilos y hagamos correr la bola que los electrones "aniejos" se comportan mejor, no solo tienen color y volumen sino tambien "bouquet". Una vez convencidos todos los compradores potenciales, cosa que llevara entre 2 nanosegundos y 3 minutos dependiendo de la carga en la Internet, procedemos a venderles Wincofones a precio de "oferta" de 10.000 dolares (oficiales) la unidad.

No hace plata el que no quiere.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chclau dijo:


> Tengo una idea para solventar nuestro hobby. Entremos en los sitios de audiofilos y hagamos correr la bola que los electrones "aniejos" se comportan mejor, no solo tienen color y volumen sino tambien "bouquet". Una vez convencidos todos los compradores potenciales, cosa que llevara entre 2 nanosegundos y 3 minutos dependiendo de la carga en la Internet, procedemos a venderles Wincofones a precio de "oferta" de 10.000 dolares (oficiales) la unidad.
> 
> No hace plata el que no quiere.


Si vos creés que lo que decís es un chiste, ya te aviso que he leído por ahí (no sé si puse el link) a un chabón que explica algo como que "los electrones se ponen viejos dentro del cable y hay que cambiarlos por unos que estén frescos" así que vá y enchufa no se que verdura para hacer circular la corriente y "cambiar"  los electrones


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , calculá que en la corriente alterna son los mismos electrones que van y vienen , y peor con los agudos , que se mueven mas ajustados 

O sea que *si o si*  hay que conectarle una batería de 9 Vdc con una resistencia de 10 MOhms (metal film ) 

Ahhhhhhh y verificar la fecha de vencimiento de la batería para no introducir más electrones viejos :loco:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahhhhhhh *y verificar la fecha de vencimiento de la batería para no introducir más electrones viejos* :loco:


MORTAL!!!! Juajajajaja


----------



## Nuyel

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si vos creés que lo que decís es un chiste, ya te aviso que he leído por ahí (no sé si puse el link) a un chabón que explica algo como que "los electrones se ponen viejos dentro del cable y hay que cambiarlos por unos que estén frescos" así que vá y enchufa no se que verdura para hacer circular la corriente y "cambiar"  los electrones



Entonces estallemos la guerra, así como las válvulas suenan mejor después de un rato que ganan un poco de "edad y experiencia" por usarlas, los electrones tambien ganan lo mismo después de un periodo antes de que sea necesario cambiarlos, no tengas viejos electrones con tonos pobres o pubertos electrones sobreexitados que solo aportan altos estridentes, usa el "filtro cuántico de edad" para tener electrones maduros, en el mejor estado posible para dar tonos claros y con la intensidad justa.


----------



## chclau

Yo para escuchar mis discos preferidos siempre uso el mismo electron, es medio petisito y pendenciero pero cuando hay que trabajar, se arremanga. Despues del uso lo almaceno en una red grafenica de neodimio y lo pongo en la heladera para refrescar su spin


----------



## cyverlarva

Una vez en un foro, un señor mayor que sabia muchisimo de audio, ingeniero el, comentaba que cambiando los cables se le adelantaban los medios. El comentaba que increiblemente no encontraba explicacion de por que sucedia esto, luego de intentar explicarle varias veces los efectos de la psicoacustica y obviamente desprestigiarme tanto a mi como a otros, se me ocurrio decirle que esto le pasaba porque dejaba los cables colgando y evidentemente los electrones tomaban envion y se adelantaban a sus compañeros,  y no le gusto, me denuncio y me banearon 15 dias. No hay nada mas frustrante que una persona que pido a gritos sinceridad y cuando se la das no es capaz de soportarla.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Será el mismo que sobre eso decía "se me quemaron los libros" ??? Y lo que no explicaba es que se le quemaron, pero *ANTES DE ESTUDIAR*  
Sobre que no aceptaba la sinceridad... encima era mentirosillo 

*PD:* Yo también estaba en el grupo de indeseables


----------



## foso

Conozco gente que tiene mucho dinero. Y todos los días el objetivo es el dinero, porque les dá comodidad, les da poder o lo que sea. Estoy hablando de gente obsesiva $$$$, que existe, no de humildes trabajadores. El problema es que cuando se dan cuenta pierden tanto tiempo ganando dinero que se tienen que dar un gusto comprando algo, y claro, no escatiman, algo caro tiene que ser. Y como son unos brutos ignorantes, porque eso es lo que son, como dice José Larralde sobre este tipo de gente: "Les preguntás dónde queda Noruega y no tienen ni idea", terminan comprando cosas como las chantajeadas estas, si, mas bien chantajeadas locales y no de solo de este rubro, de cualquier tipo, pero no deja de ser lo mismo. Y si, todos estos "productos" van dirigidos a esa gente, y estos chantas saben que existe esa gente, por eso ven el negocio.


----------



## EdgardoCas

tomando lo que decia el ingeniero que comenta ciberlarva,habría que cambiarle los cables a la selección, para que Mascherano y gago salgan a presionar más adelante. O en fulbo no se aplica el diferencial de posición del electrón?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*ESTO *es mortal!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *ESTO *es mortal!!!!


 Hay cosas allí que parecen una broma


----------



## nasaserna

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hay cosas allí que parecen una broma


Toda la página es una,........     gran promoción, los precios son módicos, incluso mas baratos que comprar un arbitro fifa,


----------



## Nuyel

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *ESTO *es mortal!!!!


Ahora veo que le daba mal uso a mi "pistola de iones aceleradora de partículas", eso explica por que dejaba tan cargado mi cabello


----------



## crimson

.                                                                .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuando se prioriza el "diseño" . . . esteticamente hablando , obvio







http://www.coolhunting.com/tech/the-transparent-speaker.php 

http://monkeyzen.com/2011/12/bocinas-de-people-people-gran-sonido-gran-diseno

http://www.taringa.net/posts/arte/13385012/Que-buen-diseno-tienen-estos-parlantes.html#


----------



## Fogonazo

​
Seguramente tiene un sonido *"Transparente"* 


Debe sonar como una lata, pero está lindo ​


----------



## DOSMETROS

Iba a decir "cristalino" jajaja

Ni siquiera se tomaron el trabajo de no hacer caras paralelas 

Lástima que no le pusieron cono de PET transparente 

Ya los veo a varios desarmando la pecera


----------



## Helminto G.

me encanta este frasquito, aunque no sirva para nada


----------



## nasaserna

Helminto G. dijo:


> http://www.machinadynamica.com/Sonic_Tonic.Jpg
> me encanta este frasquito, aunque no sirva para nada


Como que no sirve para nada. , hay muchas buenas ideas para vender este frasco. es simple, con mirar vcarios enlaces de este tema, que te digo , 10 a 50 dólares por saber que es lo que hay dentro, un cristalino limpiador de cuialquier cosa, para que todo suene de manera especialmente clara y viene en espary (agua de lo mejor del acueducto municipal),


----------



## maton00

Ese frasco que hace desmagnetiza vinilos, CDs,? 
por otro lado veo ese diseño un poco inexistente se nota como que le hace falta granulado (edición) a no ser que este hecho de materiales que desafian la mecanica quántica.


----------



## Nuyel

Un sonido más claro es casi imposible...


----------



## capitanp

Chicos ya salio el pule discos para un sonido mas cristalino, una ganga


----------



## ramiro77

Bueno, si bien es un robo a mano armada, los vinilos deben limpiarse.
Se llenan de mugre los surcos y suena como *"Muy Mal"*
De todas formas no es nada que no pueda hacerse con detergente, un pincel y agua. Y en el mejor de los casos el mecanismo de una bandeja rota para hacerlo girar rápido y que sea más fácil limpiarlo. Nada más.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

JUA!!!! El problema no solo es tener que limpiar los vinilos (que debe ser un plomo) sino que además es una tecnología completamente arcaica y obsoleta, que lo unico "bueno" que tiene a su favor es que los masters son mas cuidados por que no se puede comprimir como el CD ya que deberías bajar la púa del techo . Pero aparte de eso, y que es perfectamente factible de hacerlo en un CD/DVD pero el "mercado" no lo quiere así, requiere equipos que son muy costosos (por la mecánica involucrada), que son caros y no por ello tienen la recuperación de errores ni controles electrónicos de velocidad que la tecnología actual le ha dado a los CD/DVD/BR, que principalmente son "equipos vintage" lo que los hace peores por que son viejos (nostálgicos abstenerse) y los nuevos valen pelot%#$&*@#.... pero no por que sean buenos sino por que van dirigidos a un "mercado de nicho" de tíos que pagan cualquier cosa por escuchar un vinilo  .. ni que decir de los que además hacen pasar el sonido por un ampli valvular tipo SET (una caja de distorsión ) y se deleitan de lo que escuchan.... que por supuesto es cualquier cosa menos lo que está grabado. Y como si esto fuera poco, cada vez que se reproduce un vinilo este se desgasta y la proxima vez ya suena diferente (no importa si es mucho o poco, pero se altera).

Y luego de esto quieren vender un lavarropas de "long-play" en 3000 euracos????  

Naaaa..... nada mejor que el título de este tema


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Deme dos . . . *


----------



## juliangp

Un poquito caro el bicho ese, limpiará con calor que tiene cooler?  jajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

Naaaaaa , ese es para enfriar la birra


----------



## EdgardoCas

Por favor, antes de que lo saquen, pasen por mercadolibre y busquen bafles a $72500 (no se si es el par o cada uno). no puse el link por si viola alguna regla.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponelo tranquilo , mientras no sea tuyo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Por favor, antes de que lo saquen, pasen por mercadolibre y busquen bafles a $72500 (no se si es el par o cada uno). no puse el link por si viola alguna regla.


Cual...???? Este????   



Ha fumado algo raro este señor????? 
.


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual...???? Este????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114208
> 
> Ha fumado algo raro este señor?????
> .


me suena a un anubis audio, pero mucho mas feo aún.... por dios....  inclusive, la placa de madera horrible donde esta el squawker y el tweeter, toda chanfleada, torcida, los woofers tambien con otra placa de madera...... no tiene ni pie ni cabeza...


----------



## cyverlarva

Para, para, que no esta torcida, es asi, para modificar el patron de radiacion del squaquer, tene en cuenta que son drivers muy grosos, y asi, logras mejorar enormemente la dispersion de los medios hasta los 6 khz. Segundo, el material no es una maderita, es un material de la era espacial, son filamentos de madera, con un aglutinante desarrollado a partir de la ya mundialmente conocida piel de escroto de mosca. Si vos no tenes los conocimientos para poder apreciar lo mejor del mundo, una delicatesen made in argentina, no vengas a denostar con infamias un desarrollo puramente argentino. 
Si compras el set 5.1 me dijo el vendedor que te manda un poster de Mascherano y Lavezzi en slip sin costo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

La verdad que hasta lo leí en serio!!!! 

muy curioso. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Ratmayor

Hasta me provocó elevar la oferta y publicar este a mayor precio


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pide un buen precio Ratmayor porque ese woofer de átomo de cesio está muy solicitado.


----------



## juliangp

Con meterle el dedo al copo suena mejor! jajaja


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cual...???? Este????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 114208
> 
> Ha fumado algo raro este señor?????
> .



He visto cosas por el estilo justamente en ML (aún recuerdo un tipo vendiendo una película en dvd a $800), las veces que he visto que alguien llego a pagar por ellas, siempre llegue a preguntarme quien habrá sido y como pudo ser.


----------



## Fogonazo

Me surgió una duda, a ver si me la pueden resolver.

¿ Si yo pretendo escuchar a la filarmónica de Berlin tengo que emplear capacitores de paso *Mundorf* ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Exactamente , hasta si invención , patentamiento y venta , los compositores y autores se anduvieron retorciendo en sus tumbas.

Al fin han hallado la paz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Me surgió una duda, a ver si me la pueden resolver.
> ¿ Si yo pretendo escuchar a la filarmónica de Berlin tengo que emplear capacitores de paso *Mundorf* ?


  
No empecemos con estoooooo..... 




			
				Mundorf dijo:
			
		

> *Capacitors (abbr. cap) are frequency-dependent resistors.*


*   *


			
				Mundorf dijo:
			
		

> This is an important property for audio applications because capacitors can filter out low frequencies (i.e. low tones) from music signals. As the filter effect decreases with increasing frequency, the reverse conclusion is: The lower the capacity, the higher the filter effect (i.e. the higher the separating frequency).


   
Y el circuito no importa!!!!! Capacitores Mundorf  inmunes a las configuraciones circuitales  


Y hay gente que dice escuchar diferencias cuando reemplaza los caps comunes por estos... 
:loco: ... y no es que sean necesariamente buenos o malos, pero las estupideces que cuestan los hacen ver ....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mire Don Zoildberg  , y no lo vamos a discutir , los nanofaradios *Mundorf* son mejores nanofaradios que los comunes 

Hasta más aterciopelados le diría !


----------



## electromecanico

yo me saque las ganas de rearmar un divisor de frecuencia con capacitores mundorf y la verdad que cambio mucho el sonido pero no fue por que los electroliticos y capacitores que tenia el divisor tenian 20 años de uso y estaban mas cecos que una momia, es por que le pusimos mundorf jaja


----------



## Ratmayor

Jamás imaginé que en Japón hubiesen pitufos 



			
				Rat Traslator dijo:
			
		

> No hay músicos pesar de que es la música en vivo! ? El silencio puede incluso expresar! ?
> 
> "Vivimos de la música y el sonido por esto se pensó diferente y sólo este impacto es grande!" Nosotros hemos recibido una voz del aclamado y maravillado.
> 
> Un músico y también profesionales amantes de conciertos la música rave dejan sus comentarios comentarios! Sin utilizar el papel cono, avance cambiando el sentido de sonido, altavoces instrumento musical.
> Sonido revolucionario innovador de la sensibilidad humana se complace obedientemente. El sonido natural del sistema de pronunciación que se aplica un fenómeno físico, el espacio curativo es la creación de sonido refrescante en un sonido limpio con un sentimiento transparente. Para reproducir el sonido crudo natural que inmersa, parece como si estuviera en una sala de conciertos. Le agradeceríamos si pudiera tener sus impresiones de todo el mundo para su uso en su lectura me como referencia durante su examen.
> 
> Nuestra empresa es un "altavoz Terakaki única empresa certificada, de ventas especiales" para ampliar la publicidad y promoción de altavoz Terakaki serie TERRA en todo el país, para el mundo.
> Por supuesto, como su casa es para escuchar música "viva", sentirse libre para disfrutar querer música en hoteles, restaurantes, hospitales, hogares de ancianos, sala de ceremonias, salón de belleza, los museos, las casas modelo, etapa PA, MC, teatros, música café, y su diseño de muebles de apartamentos de lujo, por lo que es ideal para cine en casa...
> 
> 
> 
> * Las especificaciones, color pueden estar sujetos a cambios sin previo aviso.











Fuente: http://absnetwork.jp/products/sp.html


----------



## hazard_1998

hace un rato, urgando en un foro que NO voy a nombrar, por cuestiones de respeto (?).. leí algo tan obceno que no podia dejar de compartir con uds. sobre la inversion o no de la polariad de la señal que se reproduce en un equipo mediante una llave o boton en el preamp o en un CD player...

*¡que lo disfruten!




			
				AudioLogic dijo:
			
		


			Hola a todos: Hasta donde sé, desde el punto de vista físico, la polaridad directa o invertida puede generar una diferencia en el sonido, basado en el concepto de que el aire de la atmósfera posee un coeficiente de compresión que es distinto si lo comprimo que si lo estiro (rarefacción). Imaginen un resorte: su connstante de elasticidad (K= cuánta fuerza debo aplicarle para deformarlo por. ej 1 cm) es distinta al estirarlo que al comprimirlo entre los dedos. Esto es notable para grandes deformaciones del medio elástcio (aire o el resorte). Volviendo al audio, si un transitorio musical comienza con el woofer desplazándose 1 cm hacia adentro del gabinete no es lo mismo que si empieza desplazándose 1 cm hacia afuera. En el primer caso produce una caída de la presión adelante del woofer es decir la amplitud de la señal alcanza valores negativos en primera instancia (rarefacción del aire) y en el segundo caso al desplazarse el cono hacia afuera empuja y comprime el aire aumentando instantáneamnet la presión frente a él. En estas grandes presiones sonoras como son los transitorios, dependiendo de la agudeza auditiva y training del oyente, podrá notar diferencias según que polaridad elija (directa o invertida). Hay también que destacar que invertir la polaridad de positiva a negativa de una señal eléctrica equivale a invertir la fase 180 grados, por ello llamarla fase o polaridad es meramente una preferencia de terminología, pero se refiere a lo mismo. Saludos, Guillermo.

PD: El famoso diseñador Nelson Pass (Threshold, Pass Labs, First Watt) en sus amplificadores de la serie ALEPH, ha aplicado el concepto arriba explicado, pues explicó que los MOS FETs que eligió en polarización Single Ended y un valor de BIAS específico, en ese punto poseen una asimetría que imita esa alinealidad del aire (que es natural) pues su curva de transferencia es ligeramente distinta para polaridades positivas o negativas de la señal. Esto lo leí hace años en una nota a él.
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*​


----------



## sergio rossi

será entonces cuestión de ver para que lado giran los electrones también   mi madre este tocando la guitarra le gana a joe bonamassa....


----------



## crimson

¡¡¡Pero lo dijo Nelson Pass!!!




Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AudioLogic dijo:
			
		

> Hasta donde sé,


Que es bastaaaante poco 



			
				AudioLogic dijo:
			
		

> desde el punto de vista físico, la  polaridad directa o invertida puede generar una diferencia en el sonido,  basado en el concepto de que el aire de la atmósfera posee un  coeficiente de compresión que es distinto si lo comprimo que si lo  estiro (rarefacción). Imaginen un resorte: *su connstante de elasticidad  (K= cuánta fuerza debo aplicarle para deformarlo por. ej 1 cm) es  distinta al estirarlo que al comprimirlo entre los dedos.* Esto es  notable para _grandes deformaciones del medio elástcio_ (aire o el  resorte).


  
Con los dedos graaandes deformaciones...  



			
				AudioLogic dijo:
			
		

> Volviendo al audio, si un transitorio musical comienza con el  woofer desplazándose 1 cm hacia adentro del gabinete no es lo mismo que  si empieza desplazándose 1 cm hacia afuera. En el primer caso produce  una caída de la presión adelante del woofer es decir *la amplitud de la  señal alcanza valores negativos en primera instancia* (rarefacción del  aire) y en el segundo caso al desplazarse el cono hacia afuera empuja y  comprime el aire aumentando instantáneamnet la presión frente a él.


   



			
				AudioLogic dijo:
			
		

> En  estas grandes presiones sonoras como son los transitorios, *dependiendo  de la agudeza auditiva y training del oyente*, podrá notar diferencias  según que polaridad elija (directa o invertida).


Y no podía faltar....  

Dá vergüenza....


----------



## Fogonazo

AudioLogic dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos: Hasta donde sé, desde el punto de vista físico, la polaridad directa o invertida puede generar una diferencia en el sonido, basado en el concepto de que el aire de la atmósfera posee un coeficiente de compresión que es distinto si lo comprimo que si lo estiro (rarefacción). Imaginen un resorte: su connstante de elasticidad (K= cuánta fuerza debo aplicarle para deformarlo por. ej 1 cm) es distinta al estirarlo que al comprimirlo entre los dedos. Esto es notable para grandes deformaciones del medio elástcio (aire o el resorte). Volviendo al audio, si un transitorio musical comienza con el woofer desplazándose 1 cm hacia adentro del gabinete no es lo mismo que si empieza desplazándose 1 cm hacia afuera. En el primer caso produce una caída de la presión adelante del woofer es decir la amplitud de la señal alcanza valores negativos en primera instancia (rarefacción del aire) y en el segundo caso al desplazarse el cono hacia afuera empuja y comprime el aire aumentando instantáneamnet la presión frente a él. En estas grandes presiones sonoras como son los transitorios, dependiendo de la agudeza auditiva y training del oyente, podrá notar diferencias según que polaridad elija (directa o invertida). Hay también que destacar que invertir la polaridad de positiva a negativa de una señal eléctrica equivale a invertir la fase 180 grados, por ello llamarla fase o polaridad es meramente una preferencia de terminología, pero se refiere a lo mismo. Saludos, Guillermo.
> 
> PD: El famoso diseñador Nelson Pass (Threshold, Pass Labs, First Watt) en sus amplificadores de la serie ALEPH, ha aplicado el concepto arriba explicado, pues explicó que los MOS FETs que eligió en polarización Single Ended y un valor de BIAS específico, en ese punto poseen una asimetría que imita esa alinealidad del aire (que es natural) pues su curva de transferencia es ligeramente distinta para polaridades positivas o negativas de la señal. Esto lo leí hace años en una nota a él.




Ver el archivo adjunto 119436


----------



## EdgardoCas

alinealidad del aire????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Nuyel

Si lo vemos desde el punto físico, sí, tal ves, cuando el parlante se retrae el "vacío" se llena con la presión atmosférica circundante, y cuando se mueve hacia adelante el aire se comprime con la presión circundante, pero de que eso sea crítico es otra cosa y no solo afectaría al parlante en sí, sino a cualquier fuente sonora como el instrumento que se supone grabaron o el micrófono, además cualquier cambio en la presión, humedad y temperatura afectaría la alinealidad del aíre, así que tendría que tener un sensor atmosférico para corregir dinámicamente eso, creo que haré un amplificador con ese sensor le haré competencia


----------



## nasaserna

Nuyel dijo:


> Si lo vemos desde el punto físico, sí, tal ves, cuando el parlante se retrae el "vacío" *se llena con la presión atmosférica circundante*, y cuando se mueve hacia adelante *el aire se comprime con la presión circundante,* pero de que eso sea crítico es otra cosa y no solo afectaría al parlante en sí, sino a cualquier fuente sonora como el instrumento que se supone grabaron o el micrófono, además cualquier cambio en la presión, humedad y temperatura afectaría la alinealidad del aíre, así que tendría que tener un sensor atmosférico para corregir dinámicamente eso, creo que haré un amplificador con ese sensor le haré competencia



, Que te dijera que no Doliera.... y  a la competencia,


----------



## EdgardoCas

Habría que fabricar cajas (bafles) herméticas con el interior inertizado con nitrógeno o helio, justamente para evitar esas complicaciones que trae el aire, y que nosotros, como buen montón de burros que somos, ignorábamos por completo. Creo que voy a patentar ya mismo la idea.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Nuyel dijo:


> Si lo vemos desde el punto físico, sí, tal ves, cuando el parlante se retrae el "vacío" se llena con la presión atmosférica circundante, y cuando se mueve hacia adelante el aire se comprime con la presión circundante, pero de que eso sea crítico es otra cosa y no solo afectaría al parlante en sí, sino a cualquier fuente sonora como el instrumento que se supone grabaron o el micrófono, además cualquier cambio en la presión, humedad y temperatura afectaría la alinealidad del aíre, así que tendría que tener un sensor atmosférico para corregir dinámicamente eso, creo que haré un amplificador con ese sensor le haré competencia


Mirá... te la hago corta:
Muchas veces he hecho como vos, tratando de hacer una relación entre el "supuesto" problema y la realidad física para intentar entender (que no justificar) como se produce el efecto que dicen. El problema es que haciendo eso solo estás aceptando que la fruta y verdura que mandan estos tipos es real.. Y NO LO ES!!!!! Solo es el comentario de un ignorante con delirios de grandeza, cuyo IQ solo le alcanza para autoconvencerse de que lo que escribe/dice es real y que quien no lo"escuche" tiene un equipo de cuarta o los oídos tapados... por que la verdad es la de él.

Te aconsejo que no le busques explicación a las opiniones de cualquier inútil e ignorante, que con un teclado escribe cualquier estupidez en la web. Tenés que tomarlo como de quien viene, reírtele en la cara y rezar para que se le prenda fuego el teclado antes de que aumente el número de seguidores.


----------



## pppppo

Yo tengo nitrógeno y lo uso para inflar neumáticos de algunos especiales clientes. Lo único comprobable por mi fue la variación muy paqueña de presión o nula con el neumático en frio o en temperatura alta. Entonces si fuera hermético el bafle, presión interna contante y externa atmosférica?. Mandenme un m.p. y arreglaremos una caga de nitro por la modica suma de....

PD me encanta cuando se indigna el dr. suerte que no es conmigo. saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Habría que fabricar cajas (bafles) herméticas con el interior inertizado con nitrógeno o helio, justamente para evitar esas complicaciones que trae el aire, y que nosotros, como buen montón de burros que somos, ignorábamos por completo. Creo que voy a patentar ya mismo la idea.



Yo, en cambio, le ofrezco cargarlo con nitrógeno (78,08%), pero con un agregado de oxigeno(20,95%) y una bién calculada mezcla(0,97%) de otros gases, que me ha servido toda mi  vida.


----------



## el-rey-julien

pero es aire común y común y corriente


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor es el aire *ya respirado* que contiene humedad , menos oxígeno y más Co2


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya se a quienes le va a gustar  . . . 

Dice *más o menos* así :

"De los 6 woofers de la torre , uno de ellos tiene un acelerómetro , y entonces se compara la posición , la aceleración y fase del movimiento del cono respecto de la señal eléctrica , y se corrige disminuyendo la distorsión ! 

Tomá pa vos  ver 4:40


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . . Tomá pa vos  ver *4:40*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPazywXrqJo



*4:40* 

Lo de censar el movimiento del parlante es "Casi" tan viejo como yo 

Yo mismo realicé algunas experiencias pero sin resultados contundentes, emplee un transductor piezo-eléctrico (No existían los acelerometros)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ahhh mirá vos , yo ni sabía  

Le contaste los tweeters de cinta ?


----------



## Fogonazo

Fogonazo dijo:


> *4:40*





DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Le contaste los tweeters de cinta ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo de los tweeters está mucho antes del minuto 4:40  , en el 4:40 comenzaba lo del acelerómetro


----------



## EdgardoCas

Obsceno. 
Para los woofers no me da ninguna cuenta lógica: 6 de 12"??? cuántos litros tienen esas "heladeras"? Y los otros cosos con 36 tweeters? Pa' qué??? Lo mismo que los tweeters a ras del piso o los woofer a 2m de altura.
Diseño 0.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo de los tweeters tiene una explicación lógica  y es que el de cinta-ribbon tiene una *muy mala* dispersión vertical.





 
Por eso es común que ellos (PitufiLand) usan tweeters de 1,80 m


----------



## hazard_1998

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ya se a quienes le va a gustar  . . .
> 
> Dice *más o menos* así :
> 
> "De los 6 woofers de la torre , uno de ellos tiene un acelerómetro , y entonces se compara la posición , la aceleración y fase del movimiento del cono respecto de la señal eléctrica , y se corrige disminuyendo la distorsión !
> 
> Tomá pa vos  ver 4:40
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPazywXrqJo


esas cajas son las archifamosas infinity reference system (IRS), fueron un diseño de infinity para referencia interna dentro de su fabrica, a comienzos de los 80's... harrmosas cajas. lo que si, mas que ascelerometro, si no me equivoco eran bafles realimentados, que no son lo mismo.



yo se que esta revista es la meca de la audiofoolery... pero es una nota interesante de estas columnas.
http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/485infinity/


----------



## Mostdistortion

hazard_1998 dijo:


> hace un rato, urgando en un foro que NO voy a nombrar, por cuestiones de respeto (?).. leí algo tan obceno que no podia dejar de compartir con uds. sobre la inversion o no de la polariad de la señal que se reproduce en un equipo mediante una llave o boton en el preamp o en un CD player...
> 
> *¡que lo disfruten!
> 
> 
> http://audiovalvular.com.ar/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=79&start=10
> 
> mati1979 escribió:
> una consulta, ya que estàn tocando el tema sonido "organico".
> Las bandejas de vinilo tambièn tienen como meta el sonido organico
> ò el vinilo es el sonido organico al que apuntan los cd player ?
> 
> (otro rsponde)
> Por lo que entiendo es a lo que apuntan.
> 
> Un profesionalismo increíble *​


----------



## nasaserna

Hay Dios,

 nueva versión de fruta y verdura que venden. 

Ahora ya es *ORGÁNICA

Con todo respeto
*


----------



## Helminto G.

lo organico es mas natural, saludable y nutritivo....


----------



## Ratmayor

Casi me ahogo cuando vi el precio de esta cosa 

http://alexusaudio.com/products/perfect-phono-multi-standard-mc-phono-preamplifier


----------



## Tacatomon

¿320,000uF?

Obviamente, lo vale.


----------



## Fogonazo

*! Smurfs Approved ¡*





​


----------



## LuisTesla

No sabia donde colocar esto, si se tiene que mover a otro lugar avisen.

Encontré este canal en Youtube, tiene varias review de marcas para bolsillos exigentes.

Tambien sirve para practicar Italiano 

https://www.youtube.com/user/sbisa64/videos


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Buscando un mueble para guardar mis discos en vinilo me encontre con esta "perla" que solo cuesta $5985 obamas!!! no incluye ampli ni tornamesa!!!!

http://www.atochadesign.com/collections/all


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que económico!!!!






.


----------



## elgriego

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Buscando un mueble para guardar mis discos en vinilo me encontre con esta "perla" que solo cuesta $5985 obamas!!! no incluye ampli ni tornamesa!!!!
> 
> http://www.atochadesign.com/collections/all
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0234/3287/products/oc1_1024x1024.jpg?v=1376377279
> 
> http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0234/3287/products/oc2_1024x1024.jpg?v=1376795113



*Dejemos rapidamente la elestronica y agamono carpintero agamono!!!
Que integrales,(ni calculos especificos de Rf en mi caso),ni ocho cuernos,me equvoque de carrera,en la proxima vida via ser carpintero via ser.

Sabes lo que tengo que laburar ,para ganar 5000 Obamas!!!!

*

*Pd Y encima es una especie de fibro facil enchapado,Ni siquiera es madera.*


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> *Dejemos rapidamente la elestronica y agamono carpintero agamono!!!
> Que integrales,(ni calculos especificos de Rf en mi caso),ni ocho cuernos,me equvoque de carrera,en la proxima vida via ser carpintero via ser.
> 
> Sabes lo que tengo que laburar ,para ganar 5000 Obamas!!!!
> 
> *
> 
> *Pd Y encima es una especie de fibro facil enchapado,Ni siquiera es madera.*



Justo estaba pensado algo similar, si es que me permiten un comentario, se nota que además de cara, es ordinaria. De seguro tomando las medidas de una (esa misma inclusive, incluso con un poco de maña hasta se la puede diseñar uno mismo a gusto y/o acorde al lugar de uno) y encargandosela a un carpintero se puede hacer algo mucho mejor y más en precio. Yo por ejemplo, aún recuerdo que en su momento me ahorre unos buenos pesos encargando una mesa de televisor a un carpintero de mi ciudad, siendo una mesa mucho más bonita y fornida, que comprando una mesa ordinaria de aglomerado con una especie de enchapado que hacia juego con el televisor.
Y así incluso lo llegue a ver con muebles de estructura de metal, que encargandoselos a un herrero, también se daba algo similar
Hay veces, aunque raras, que puede que haya suerte y se encuentren muebles realmente bonitos y más baratos de las antiguas casas neoclásicas que fueron demolidas.
Como que en conclusión, que me parece que hay más de una mejor opción que justamente "esa"


----------



## Papatero

Debo pensar que se le fue el dedo al publicar el anuncio
....vaya tela.


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Será con los vinilos incluidos ?  

Un carpintero de primerísimo nivel por ese dinero me hace el mueble con madera libre de oxígeno y electrones estabilizados criogénicamente 



​


----------



## Scooter

Vamos, a mi me parece muy barato, si es lo que pasa, se mete uno en un foro de muertos de hambre como este y...[/sarcastic]


----------



## Maxfire

Lo que faltaba 

http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/02/sony-to-introduce-us160-low-noise-sr-64hxa-microsd-card/


----------



## nasaserna

Maxfire dijo:


> Lo que faltaba
> 
> http://www.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/02/sony-to-introduce-us160-low-noise-sr-64hxa-microsd-card/



 claro que Sony es Sony lol


----------



## DOSMETROS

O sea que los bits por cero o por uno ahora tienen bajo ruido ? 

Woooow  y si las uso para imagen Hiper Hi Resolution ?


----------



## Maxfire

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Woooow  y si las uso para imagen Hiper Hi Resolution ?



Formato no compatible 

Lo que si es cierto es que esa micro SD será la compañera ideal para esto:

http://es.engadget.com/2015/01/07/sony-walkman-zx2/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La unica conclusión a la que llego luego de ver estos productos (mas que llegar, confirmo) es que "la gilada audiófila" les reporta pingües ganacias a todos aquellos con imaginación suficiente como para venderles un buzón que haga ruido.
En fin... y dicen que yo soy malo....


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La unica conclusión a la que llego luego de ver estos productos (mas que llegar, confirmo) es que "la gilada audiófila" les reporta pingües ganacias a todos aquellos con imaginación suficiente como para venderles un buzón que haga ruido.
> En fin... y dicen que yo soy malo....



Una cosa  quita la otra, *! Tenés razón ¡ * pero también *! Sos malo ¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS

Estem . . . .


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La unica conclusión a la que llego luego de ver estos productos (mas que llegar, confirmo) es que "la gilada audiófila" les reporta pingües ganacias a todos aquellos con imaginación suficiente como para venderles un buzón que haga ruido.
> En fin... y dicen que yo soy malo....



Me imagino que nos podriamos referir a los expertos en mercadotecnia (lo típicos ejecutivos de marketing), esos si que a menudo suelen tener mucha imaginación a la hora de vender cualquier tipo de producto inútil, y lamentablemente están en muchos rubros además del audio.
En los simpsons dan un ejemplo, en el capítulo que le descubren un crayón en el cerebro a Homero, donde muestran que lo usan como conejillo de indias, y experimentan con una droga de dietas frente a una mesa llena de comestibles, que como efecto secundario, lo deja ciego a Homero:
La frase del cientifico ingeniero industrial: ¿Que podemos hacer con una droga que lo deja ciego a uno?
Y el otro contesta: Dejemosle eso a los de mercadotecnia.
No es de extrañar que tengan mala fama, y a menudo se hagan chiste con ellos, como con los ejecutivos de televisión, que serian su equivalente en ese medio


----------



## nasaserna

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me imagino que nos podriamos referir a los expertos en mercadotecnia (lo típicos ejecutivos de marketing), esos si que a menudo suelen tener mucha imaginación a la hora de vender cualquier tipo de producto inútil, y lamentablemente están en muchos rubros además del audio.
> En los simpsons dan un ejemplo, en el capítulo que le descubren un crayón en el cerebro a Homero, donde muestran que lo usan como conejillo de indias, y experimentan con una droga de dietas frente a una mesa llena de comestibles, que como efecto secundario, lo deja ciego a Homero:
> La frase del cientifico ingeniero industrial: ¿Que podemos hacer con una droga que lo deja ciego a uno?
> Y el otro contesta: Dejemosle eso a los de mercadotecnia.
> No es de extrañar que tengan mala fama, y a menudo se hagan chiste con ellos, como con los ejecutivos de televisión, que serian su equivalente en ese medio



Compañero  hellfire4, este tema es para hacerle *honores* a los *genios* de la Mercadotecnia, a sus *exitosos compradores* de fruta y verdura (incluyendo la orgánica), 
y como un compañero lo comentó:



Scooter dijo:


> Vamos, a mi me parece muy barato, si es lo que  pasa, se mete uno en un foro de muertos de hambre como este  y...[/sarcastic]



Un Abrazo a todos


----------



## Nuyel

Comparado con el precio de otros productos de Sony... no está mal el precio.


----------



## elgriego

[/SIZE]*Es lamentable, al Grado que ha llegado el Capitalismo para extraernos los pocos pesos que supimos conseguir,es evidente que estamos ante tiempos de terrible crisis,en donde tratan de esquilmarnos hasta el ultimo centavo,pero tambien es lamentable que una empresa como La philips Japonesa ,es decir Sony ,se preste a semejantes patrañas marquetineras en pos del lucro,y a mi humilde entender ,poniendo a la empresa, a la misma altura ,que los demas vendedores de espejitos de colores para las masas ingentes de novedades tecnologicas.

Toda la vida, Sony fue sinonimo de innovacion,como olvidar sus amp clase Digital Legato Linear (DLL)),con fuente swiching,esto en los 80,sus primeros equipos de audio con c/r Imfrarrojo en los 70,Su sistema para registrar audio HiFi en cinta vhs(parece una contradiccion)Sus desarrollos en el campo profesional de Brodcasting,Y ahora esta empresa Nos quiere hacer creer, que los bits poseen distorsion,Olvidemonos de los a.d d.a Converter,el ruido esta en plataforma de archivo.

A los señores de Marqueting Porque no se van a La P.t.m.q.r.p!*

Pd Como sonaran mis discos Ripeados de Crucis y La Maquina, en este reproductor Walkman del siglo 21.

*P2 Me enoje un poquito Sepan disculpar mi exabrupto.pss:*

*Pd 3,Este comportamiento tan particular  de estas novedosas memorias de altisima fidelidad,es decir la ausencia de todo tipo de distorsion,y ruidos propios del sistema de almacenamiento ,se aplicara tambien a los archivos comprimidos.????*


----------



## Maxfire

Lo que quiere Sony es salir de la crisis en la que esta metida. Ya vendieron la división de portátiles y no descartan vender la de celulares.

Dejo el siguiente video de EEVblog en donde se muestran los aportes tecnológicos que dejo Sony hasta llegar a la actualidad


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le _arreglé_ unos Xploid a un amigo , se le había cortado "una piolita" , cono de plástico , parece el embudo que uso para la lejia-lavandina  




Y en los Mudotekis , por el tubo de sintonía se ve el aglomerado-cartón claro del fondo , una desatención !

Ésta foto de publicidad *está editada* para ennegrecerlo


----------



## Nuyel

Los bits no tienen ruido, son digitales después de todo, solo con pasar la histéresis se pierde el ruido, pero ese no es el punto, sigo que leerla puede introducir ruido, la idea de esta SD es que reduce esas oscilaciones y evita producir ruido al sistema, ¿eso importa al usuario común? claro que no, nuestros sistemas no son afectados por esas variaciones y cualquier otra es tolerada, pero si ponemos a su ZX2 con una normal existe la (muy) remota posibilidad de que sea perceptible.

Solo aquí en el foro tuvimos complicaciones intentando hacer que un usuario mejorara su diseño electrónico, estaba usando Arduino y decía que había un error en el código, el asunto era que al encender un LED la medida del sensor oscilaba terriblemente, y aún no dice haberlo estabilizado del todo (después de que logramos hacer que empleara referencias externas y mejorar el circuito por que el software no podía tener errores así), pero si un simple LED encendido hacía que las medidas del ADC de 10bits se volvieran locas, bueno, el ZX2 usando 24bits... quizás importe hasta lo que parece no importar.

Pero véanlo así, si el reproductor cuesta 1200USD ¿A poco no está barata una memoria extra de 160USD?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Preferiría que ofrecieran expansión variable para las grabaciones comprimidas


----------



## elgriego

Maxfire dijo:


> Lo que quiere Sony es salir de la crisis en la que esta metida. Ya vendieron la división de portátiles y no descartan vender la de celulares.
> 
> Dejo el siguiente video de EEVblog en donde se muestran los aportes tecnológicos que dejo Sony hasta llegar a la actualidad
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO-vbzLPwSc


 
*Muy didactico este video, aunque deberia mejorar mi ingles para entenderlo en toda su dimension,aun asi, lo que logre captar fue sumamente didactico y divertido,a estos hitos tecnologicos, yo agregaria la Betamax sl8080 hecha exclusivamente para Los paises con sistema pal.*




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y en los Mudotekis , por el tubo de sintonía se ve el aglomerado-cartón claro del fondo , una desatención !
> 
> Ésta foto de publicidad *está editada* para ennegrecerlo


 
*Es verdad La calidad de este equipo y sus terminaciones son de terror.*

*Saludos.*


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> *Muy didactico este video, aunque deberia mejorar mi ingles para entenderlo en toda su dimension,aun asi, lo que logre captar fue sumamente didactico y divertido,a estos hitos tecnologicos, yo agregaria la Betamax sl8080 hecha exclusivamente para Los paises con sistema pal.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y en los Mudotekis , por el tubo de sintonía se ve el aglomerado-cartón claro del fondo , una desatención !
> 
> Ésta foto de publicidad *está editada* para ennegrecerlo
> 
> http://store.sony.com.ar/promoagosto/_Reemplazables/metrogas_HT-M5.jpg



*Es verdad La calidad de este equipo y sus terminaciones son de terror.

Saludos.*[/QUOTE]

Era como una frase que vi en Mafalda, si me permiten:

Cuando un cliente esta comprando una cosa, en realidad esta comprando dos:
una, la que el cree que esta comprando, y la otra, la que realmente uno le esta vendiendo

El tema es que me parece bastante acertada respecto a los espejitos de colores

la fuente:


----------



## yosimiro

elgriego dijo:


> [ yo agregaria la Betamax sl8080 hecha exclusivamente para Los paises con sistema pal.[/B]




No lo agregan por vergüenza, y no de calidad del producto, sino por el error de no licenciar la tecnología, causando que el mercado se inclinara por el VHS.
Anécdota respecto de este hecho:
Hubo una serie que duro solo una temporada, en la que un ejecutivo treitañero, vuelve a la adolescencia, pero con su bagaje de conocimientos.
Aburrido en el secundario que cursa, consigue un trabajo parcial, en el que se hace de unos muy buenos morlacos; todo esto con el propósito de llegar al los treinta y pico, en una mejor situación de la que se encontraba.
Al descubrirlo el padre(muy anticuado y *torpe*), le prohibe que siga y le quita el dinero ganado, con el fin de guardárselo para la universidad.
El hijo, le pide que invierta en Intel, una pequeña empresa, que comenzaba a cotizar en bolsa.
El padre asiente.
Si mal no recuerdo, la madre pregunta al padre si iba a hacer lo que pidió el hijo.
El padre responde"*que sabrá este muchacho, invertiré todo en Betamax, allí está el dinero.*"


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

elgriego dijo:


> *Muy didactico este video, aunque deberia mejorar mi ingles para entenderlo en toda su dimension*



Sony:

You Jumped the freaking shark!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Aca esta el secreto !!! para vender un baffle en fortunas... el CACHO DE FIELTRO !!! ( U$S 1000 adicionales ) 
http://australia.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/02/buying-bbc-ls35a-loudspeakers-in-australia/


----------



## elgriego

AntonioAA dijo:


> Aca esta el secreto !!! para vender un baffle en fortunas... el CACHO DE FIELTRO !!! ( U$S 1000 adicionales )
> http://australia.digitalaudioreview.net/2015/02/buying-bbc-ls35a-loudspeakers-in-australia/



*Y claro Colega AntonioAA,el fieltro es de un material Espacial,que modifica la respuesta auditiva.Me encanto sobremanera, los contactos dorados,quizas bañados en oro,Para asegurar la maxima adaptacion con la linea de transmision(Digo el cable que viene del ampli).*


*ay ay ay!!!!**1000 Obamas Adicionales.*

*Pd, Cualquier dia de estos largo las cuestiones radiofrecuentes,y me pongo a fabricar equipos para el sector high end,o los maravillasaudio,Busquenme en Ml....*


----------



## Ratmayor




----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuec 


https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=best+audiophile


----------



## Fogonazo

La embarró en 02:32 y está mostrando un importante desconocimiento de que es el error Jitter o mejor dicho como se evita el error de Jitter en medios digitales.


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> La embarró en 02:32 y está mostrando un importante desconocimiento de que es el error Jitter o mejor dicho como se evita el error de Jitter en medios digitales.


A veces pienso que esos individuos se quedaron en la época del audio de 8bits a 11.02Khz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese video es una pelot$#@&% del tamaño de un rascacielos, y el chabón que habla no tiene NPI de lo que dice.. pero eso es lo de menos... hay muchos que son iguales a el   ... o peores


----------



## EdgardoCas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuec
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=best+audiophile



Que fiasco!!! Ni un solo tema de Zulma Lobato!


----------



## DOSMETROS

No  figura porque es :

Alta bestia Anophile bó ,  boló !


----------



## nasaserna

Pamplinas, todo son puras estrategias, pero como un genio lo dijo hace algunos días....



Scooter dijo:


> Vamos, a mi me parece muy barato, si es lo que pasa, se mete uno en un foro de muertos de hambre como este y...[/sarcastic]





Hay gente que cree que es un foro de teguas (iletrados presuntuosos) además sordos

con todo respeto


----------



## Fogonazo

Parlantes con graves *"Líquidos"* 







Pueden ser Calientes o fríos


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas, hete aquí, justamente me tope con esto en una página de arreglos chapuceros, espero que no lo hayan publicado antes






Justamente me recuerda cuando vi uno que literalmente empleo una caja de cartón para los parlantes

fuente:
http://www.cepro.com/slideshow/image/7311/


----------



## EdgardoCas

Justamente, esos bidones deben llenarse con el efluvio de las canillas anteriores.


----------



## hellfire4

Buenas, justamente por contar una anecdota sucedida el día de ayer, mientras me encontraba mirando una película, y la gracia, que por unas escenas, me vengo a acordar de este tema justamente, siendo una sorpresiva casualidad.
La película es Infernal Affairs, siendo una película de Hong Kong, de la cual Martin Scorsese casi que la calco para hacer Los infiltrados, pero esa es otra historia. Y yendo a lo que voy.

El protagonista justamente lo vemos en una tienda de audio, donde atiene a otro personaje (el que se ve de espaldas):




Y hete aquí que le pide para probar un equipo, el prota le enseña uno, y el cliente saca un cable de una vitrina de marca de la propia tienda, y le indica que pruebe dicho cable en ese equipo probado, y por lo visto sienten que el sonido mejora muchisimo (jojoojojojojojo, si, yo me reía, pero "que casualidad" justo con los cables de "esa" tienda"). Hete aquí que la tienda de esa escena realmente existe, es una tienda de audio de Hong Kong, o sea, un chivo de por medio.

Como si eso no fuera suficiente, enseñan otro chivo en la película, por lo visto un amplificador con los que parece tener bulbos a la vista, proveniente justamente de es tienda






Me pregunto cuantos habrán picado con eso


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Y que me dices de esta:

Pelicula "The Mechanic" con Jason Statham.

Yo lo hice


----------



## LuisTesla

Pensaba que estos diseños  se habian dejado de fabricar...





http://ohmspeaker.com/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Como que nó????
Solo que estas versiones son mucho mas sofisticadas...
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/LXmini/Introduction.htm


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como que nó????
> Solo que estas versiones son mucho mas sofisticadas...
> http://www.linkwitzlab.com/LXmini/Introduction.htm



*Es evidente que lo que sobra en otros lados ,(en este caso Plata)Nos falta a algunos de nosotros y por eso no podemos disfrutar de estas maravillas ,de la audioarquitectuta del diseño!!!

Saludos.*


----------



## EdgardoCas

LuisTesla dijo:


> Pensaba que estos diseños  se habian dejado de fabricar...
> http://ohmspeaker.com/site/assets/files/1231/slide3.660x330.jpg



Parece un termo con funda; es para "matéfilos"


----------



## yosimiro

hellfire4 dijo:


> Buenas, hete aquí, justamente me tope con esto en una página de arreglos chapuceros, espero que no lo hayan publicado antes
> 
> http://www.cepro.com/images/slideshow/audio_system.jpg
> 
> Justamente me recuerda cuando vi uno que literalmente empleo una caja de cartón para los parlantes
> 
> fuente:
> http://www.cepro.com/slideshow/image/7311/



En esa misma tónica....


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como que nó????
> Solo que estas versiones son mucho mas sofisticadas...
> http://www.linkwitzlab.com/LXmini/Introduction.htm


mmmmm no se si son lo mismo... los walsh son de radiacion omnidireccional, gracias a la geometria de su transductor, los de linkwitz usan transductores convencionales y de hecho en alta frecuencia radian solo en 2Π


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Andaba webeando en diyaudio y me encontré *este comentario en uno de los temas*. La verdad es que creo que es muy representativo de la realidad... al margen del contexto:


> Bill, I've used DBLTs to design stuff for nearly 2 decades.
> 
> While a DBLT series would be used to confirm approval of the final  product, an engineer would only use a DBLT to make difficult &  subtle decisions.
> 
> A true golden pinnae (someone who has been proven reliable in a LOT of  DBLTs) can often pick stuff up in seconds so much of the design work  could be sighted.  But even the best ears in the business are as  prejudiced and pig headed as the most raving lunatic Golden Pinnae  reviewer.  There are ears whose opinion I respect blind that I would  never consider sighted (including myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> When you do a lot of DBLTs, you find out all sorts of stuff .. some of  which I've pontificated on this forum in various places.  eg *practically ALL HiFi reviewers are deaf* (with a VERY small number of exceptions).
> 
> *ALL self declared Golden Pinnae are deaf*.  No exceptions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on but that would further hijack Tom's thread.  Most of the  tests were of speakers but there were important tests on amps, EVIL  digital and other stuff too.
> 
> I don't think most people realise how expensive it is to do proper DBLTs.  A *DBLT is a measurement* and your instrument, your listening panel, has an *accuracy that has to be checked & calibrated regularly*.
> 
> But to come back to amps, I posted something something on another thread  on what features would result if DBLTs were the MOST important tests  conducted on amps.  It will be a long time before amp makers &  designers are brave enough to do this.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> mmmmm no se si son lo mismo... los walsh son de radiacion omnidireccional, gracias a la geometria de su transductor, los de linkwitz usan transductores convencionales y de hecho en alta frecuencia radian solo en 2Π


 
Los de linkwitz son un lío por que irradian omnidireccionales hasta 700 hz, de ahi pasan a radiacion cardioide hasta los 2 khz (creo...) y a partir de ahí irradian como dipolos con la emision trasera parcialmente atenuada...


----------



## pppppo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los de linkwitz son un despelote por que irradian omnidireccionales hasta 700 hz, de ahi pasan a radiacion cardioide hasta los 2 khz (creo...) y a partir de ahí irradian como dipolos con la emision trasera parcialmente atenuada...



No habia entendido con tal sintesis, leere por ahi algo de eso, si puede molestarse y recomendar lectura bienvenido sea. Los tengo hechos con transductores medio pelo y la verdad superaron ampliamente mis espectativas, con razon sonban, digamos diferentes. Hasta ahora no pude encontrar a nadie en el foro que los haya construido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Los que vos has armado son mas parecidos a los Pluto que a los LX-mini que son los que referencié.
El patron de dispersion es diferente en ambos ya que el pluto no tiene la transicion por el patron cardioide.
Para ver mas info te recomiendo diyaudio.com, donde hay un par de hilos con el analisis y mediciones de los lx-mini y otros hilos del pluto. Creo que incluso en uno de ellos posteaba Linkwitz  
Tambien esta el foro donde se postea sobre los desarrollos y construccion de los Orion y otros modelos, pero ese buscalo en linkwitzlab.com por que no me acuerdo como se llama.

Yo estoy por construir unos del tipo LX-mini, pero los parlantes que tengo son de 1/8 pelo y tengo que dedicarme a medirlos y analizarlos en detalle antes de ver adonde llego con ellos. Estos son un poco mas simples electrónicamente hablando, ya que usan xover LR de 2º orden, de los cuales ya tengo los PCB listos para armar y tengo los amplis disponibles sin mucho drama.... pero el proyecto está en la cola de turnos...


----------



## pppppo

Los pluto los hice con un divisor Lc segundo orden al final, sin electronica cortado a los 120 por abajo y un sub.Todo empezo porque tenia unos parlantes tirados y unos caños tambien, los iba a regalar a la hermana de mi sra y despues dije no no. Gracias por responder E.Z.


----------



## DOSMETROS

?¿?¿? Cloaca regalada  o Pluto ?¿?¿?  

 No me estás convenciendo de hacerlos con los Leea 812RE y los Pioneer 

Ver el archivo adjunto 85122


----------



## pppppo

Noooo Dosme, no quiero convencer a nadie, tampoco quiero que me pluteen despues.... si me interesaria que alguien que los haya contruido me acercara una opinion. No olvideis que hablo desde mi ignorancia: 
Primero los arme con un re 5" y un asco.
Despues puse unos Woofer 6,5" y un tw que tenia por ahi y la cosa cambio radicalmente. Eso mismo montado en un bable std no guto.
Los 15" Leea tampoco me gustaron en dos reflex por eso vendran las Karlson en poco tiempo donde hace ya mucho los escuche y me encantaron.
Un W y un Tw tendrian que dejar un hueco en los medios asqueroso pero no lo encuentro?
En esa configuracion creo que tus parlantes serian un fracaso.
La gente me dice que es hermoso como suena, pero no les creo, cuando venga uno que tiene unos polk lindos le pedire que evalue la cosa....
No hay que ponerlos muy cerca de la pared.


----------



## SKYFALL

Buenas, andando por internet me encontre a este personaje que vende esto _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-414511568-sistema-de-parlantes-home-theater-51-dali-epicon-6-_JM_ Puede valer tanto este articulo? en realidad malgastan tanto el dinero en algo asi? ahora los comentarios de este tio sobre los amplificadores clase D....


----------



## elgriego

Ferchito dijo:


> Buenas, andando por internet me encontre a este personaje que vende esto _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-414511568-sistema-de-parlantes-home-theater-51-dali-epicon-6-_JM_ Puede valer tanto este articulo? en realidad malgastan tanto el dinero en algo asi? ahora los comentarios de este tio sobre los amplificadores clase D....



*Y Mientras Existan incautos que lo paguen,seguiran existiendo ,aquellos que cobran lo que se les da la gana,Es una Simple cuestion de Oferta y demanda Estimado Colega.*

*No reviste mas Analisis.*


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> *Y Mientras Existan incautos que lo paguen,seguiran existiendo ,aquellos que cobran lo que se les da la gana,Es una Simple cuestion de Oferta y demanda Estimado Colega.*
> 
> *No reviste mas Analisis.*



Muy cierto, y como antes se dijo, no nos olvidemos del marketing, (o garketing, como algunos prefieren llamarlo) con respecto a la incidencia en esas cuestiones.
Un proverbio:
Todos los caminos llegan a Roma

Aunque a estas alturas, como que es una cuestión que diría que es un llueve sobre el mojado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ferchito dijo:


> Buenas, andando por internet me encontre a este personaje que vende esto _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-414511568-sistema-de-parlantes-home-theater-51-dali-epicon-6-_JM_ Puede valer tanto este articulo? en realidad malgastan tanto el dinero en algo asi? ahora los comentarios de este tio sobre los amplificadores clase D....


Como te dijo el griego, aunque nuestros bolsillos no sean muy profundos que digamos, hay un gran mercado de gente que no tiene problemas de dinero y que está dispuesta a pagar estupideces por algo que supuestamente los hará llegar al orgasmo acústico y los mostrará como referentes del status quo del audio. En fin... son dueños de gastar en lo que les plazca, pero yo ya he llegado a una conclusión: antes que su dinero se transfiera a los "vendedores de humo", prefiero yo también transformarme en uno de tales vendedores y, como diría alguien del gobierno en mi país, ayudar a "redistribuir la riqueza"...


----------



## crimson

Un párrafo del economista Roberto Cachanosky echa un poco de luz al tema:

La capacidad de innovación también se ve anulada por los inútiles burócratas que controlan los precios y rentabilidad de las empresas y las obligan a llenar planillas Excel que no sirven para nada. Ignorantes como son, creen que los costos determinan los precios de venta, cuando en la realidad son los precios de venta los que determinan los costos. Cuánto está dispuesto a pagar el consumidor por un producto determinado es el indicador que tiene el empresario para definir cuáles son los costos en los cuales puede incurrir (mano de obra, insumos, etc.).
Saludos C


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como te dijo el griego, aunque nuestros bolsillos no sean muy profundos que digamos, hay un gran mercado de gente que no tiene problemas de dinero y que está dispuesta a pagar estupideces por algo que supuestamente los hará llegar al orgasmo acústico y los mostrará como referentes del status quo del audio. En fin... son dueños de gastar en lo que les plazca, pero yo ya he llegado a una conclusión: antes que su dinero se transfiera a los "vendedores de humo", prefiero yo también transformarme en uno de tales vendedores y, como diría alguien del gobierno en mi país, ayudar a "redistribuir la riqueza"...



En los países del norte suele ocurrir eso, particularmente en EE.UU., donde hay todo un movimiento de como el famoso Llame ya, promocionando una gran cantidad de artículos denominados artículos inutiles, que en definitiva, te venden una ilusión (los milagrosos productos para adelgazar son un claro ejemplo).
Yo me acuerdo que veo de vez en cuando por televisión gente de ese país que lleva a cabo tal o cual gasto, y te lo muestran con todo orgullo, como un tipo que tuneo un camión pesado de carga, para andar por la ciudad, gastandose un dineral en el equipo de audio del mismo. U otro tipo que hizo algo similar con un Hummer.
Viendo eso, a mí se me suele caer la cara de verguenza ajena, diciendo, hay gente que le sobra el dinero, y no sabe que hacer con él.


----------



## SKYFALL

Tienen razon, lo mas curioso es que este mismo juego de altavoces lo venden en una página europea por 20199 euros, lo cual es la MITAD del precio del tio de mercadolibre.

Pues asi como estan las cosas, me sumo al Dr Z. para hacer parte de ese "selecto grupo de personas" en busca de incautos para venderles todo tipo de chácharas de audio a precios de locura, afirmando que son la panacea del ambito audiofilo.

Lamentablemente no me he topado con un cliente a la altura de esos audio open mind


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ferchito dijo:


> esos audio open mind


 
 , son open wallet-cartera-billetera (aqui carita de suma envidia) :babear:


----------



## hellfire4

Una cosa que aprendí con el tiempo y la experiencia, fue justamente, primero, además de ver si cuento con el dinero, si estoy en condiciones de darme tal o cual lujo. Luego evaluó la utilidad y el uso que le daría a aquello que tengo en mente comprar, para ver si vale la pena adquirirlo o no.
Y si decido comprarlo, trato de asesorarme para por las cuestiones de relación calidad/precio, y en que lugar me conviene más adquirirlo.
Por esos motivos a menudo no adquirí tal o cual chirimbolo tecnológico que en su momento me tentó (un ejemplo fue un reproductor de dvd portatil), y con el tiempo concluí que me habría arrepentido si lo hubiese comprado.
Aún recuerdo una discusión -en buenos terminos- porque querían cambiar el televisor de tubo de 32 pulgadas por uno de las mismas dimensiones plano, porque el simple hecho que el de tubo es un armatoste, y eso que pese a un pequeño defecto, aún funciona bastante bien. O lo que le decía a un soltero que quería tener dos televisores en su vivienda, viviendo solo justamente.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Este vendedor es muy miserable 

"No incluyen ningún cable ni conector para la conexión al amplificador.
País de origen de diseño y construcción: Dinamarca."

Por 40.000 dolares .




Ferchito dijo:


> Buenas, andando por internet me encontre a este personaje que vende esto _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-414511568-sistema-de-parlantes-home-theater-51-dali-epicon-6-_JM_ Puede valer tanto este articulo? en realidad malgastan tanto el dinero en algo asi? ahora los comentarios de este tio sobre los amplificadores clase D....


----------



## SKYFALL

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Este vendedor es muy miserable
> 
> "No incluyen ningún cable ni conector para la conexión al amplificador.
> País de origen de diseño y construcción: Dinamarca."
> 
> Por 40.000 dolares .



Eso no es nada, hace unos meses este mismo tío tenia ofertado un amplificador y el encabezado decía que era "el mejor amplificador de audio del mundo", era mucho mas caro que los altavoces, no me acuerdo cuantos ceros tenia a la derecha la cifra que exigía por el.

Aca alguien le pregunta por el precio:



			
				Alguien dijo:
			
		

> Buenos dias, tengo una inquietud sobre el producto? Que lo hace valer o mejor, porque lo vende a 40000 dolares?



y esta es la respuesta del dealer:



			
				Dealer dijo:
			
		

> Buenos días. El precio de éste producto es el mismo que en USA, más los impuestos puesto acá en Bogotá. Lo hace valer mucho más, los materiales que usa, el diseño, la resolución, la precisión del audio. Llegando a un punto que escuchar música, con el amplificador apropiado, que es adiconal, le dará una experiencia, muy superior a una presentación en vivo. Debido a que esas presentaciones normalmente están asociadas con niveles de ruido muy altos y distorsiones inadmisibles y donde el oyente está en una posición geográfica, normalmente inapropiada. Este precio no incluye ningún cable para su conexión al amplificador,eso es adicional. Entiendo la pregunta, pero permitame aclararle que los equipos de marca Bose, realmente son una estafa en la relación de costo-beneficio y como la experiencia en nuestro país, gira en torno a esta marca, por ello un producto como éste, parece escandaloso o salido de proporción. En el ámbito mundial audiofilo, nadie usa la palabra Bose, solo lo hacemos acá, pero por desconocimiento. En una feria de audiofilos, no se encuentra a Bose presente y decir ese nombre es una abominación. Si busca parlantes estoy a la orden, desde satélites, bookshelf y torres, asimismo en cables de audio y video de excelente calidad y en un amplio modelo de presupuesto. Aunque este valor es alto, hay escenarios de 5.1, todavía más altos. Espero poder servirlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

> Buenos días. El precio de éste producto es el mismo que en USA, más los  impuestos puesto acá en Bogotá. Lo hace valer mucho más, los materiales  que usa, el diseño, la resolución, la precisión del audio. Llegando a un  punto que escuchar música, con el amplificador apropiado, que es  adiconal, *le dará una experiencia, muy superior a una presentación en  vivo.* _Debido a que esas presentaciones normalmente están asociadas con  niveles de ruido muy altos y distorsiones inadmisibles y donde el oyente  está en una posición geográfica, normalmente inapropiada._







​


----------



## SKYFALL

Segun el vendedor audiofilo, esos altavoces tienen una impresión de escucha superior al de una presentacion en vivo, si eso es verdad entonces el precio es mas que razonable...


----------



## EdgardoCas

> Debido a que esas presentaciones normalmente están asociadas con niveles de ruido muy altos y distorsiones inadmisibles y donde el oyente está en una posición geográfica, normalmente inapropiada.



Esto es la más pura verdad. Me pasó en un show de Rush, que tocaban en el estadio Air Canada Centre en Toronto; cuando me senté en una mesita de un boliche en San Clemente donde un flaco hacía un tributo a Arjona.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Arjona tiene muy buena discografía  ! 

Los amigos le regalan Pink Floyd , Alan Parson . . .


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/3/3/2/9/condorito-plop.jpg​



En la película Infernal Affairs, hete aquí que dicen un verso por el estilo refiriendose al amplificador ese de los bulbos a la vista, en la escena antes mencionada, el tema es que se me paso por alto remarcarlo.
Uno le dice a otro que la experiencia del amplificador ese de los bulbos es justo como tener a la cantante delante de uno, que casi de inmediato le suman el verso de la mejoría auditiva por el cambio del cable.
Por lo que veo, varios vendedores se andan con el mismo rollo, o bastantes similares.
Un dato a tener en cuenta me parece.
Aunque eso de que le dará una impresión muy superior a tenerlo en vivo, como que la mentira parecería ser un "poquito" más grande.
No sé, a menos que el lugar donde se presente quién canta tenga una pésima acústica, y un equipo de sonido muy malo. Si fuese un teatro y fuese así, seria para ir a buscar al arquitecto y al ingeniero acústico


----------



## SKYFALL

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Arjona tiene muy buena discografía  !
> 
> Los amigos le regalan Pink Floyd , Alan Parson . . .



Jeje estamos de acuerdo Dosme, mi esposa se muere por la musica de ese tipo y a mi me toca hacer de tripas corazon para aguantarmelo


----------



## nasaserna

Ferchito dijo:


> Jeje estamos de acuerdo Dosme, mi esposa se muere por la musica de ese tipo y a mi me toca hacer de tripas corazon para aguantarmelo



Eso es una epidemia, no distingue credos ni muchas otras cosas , pero..... peores géneros y artistas existen:cabezon::cabezon:.

claro que con los ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




se podría soportar, ya que suenan mucho mejor que los conciertos en vivo

Un abrazo y a contar menuda


----------



## Ratmayor

Analizo que es muy fácil culpar a los inescrupulosos vendedores, pero si en principio no existieran tipos que aseguraran que X reproductor de MP3 hace sonar a este formato como si fuese FLAC, pues, ni como ayudarlos....


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

nasaserna dijo:


> Eso es una epidemia, no distingue credos ni muchas otras cosas , pero..... peores géneros y artistas existen:cabezon::cabezon:.
> 
> claro que con los ...http://mco-s2-p.mlstatic.com/sistem...li-epicon-6-14425-MCO20086495741_042014-O.jpg
> 
> se podría soportar, ya que suenan mucho mejor que los conciertos en vivo[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Un abrazo y a contar menuda


Me quedo con el mío!!!!


----------



## yosimiro

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Arjona tiene muy buena discografía  !
> 
> Los amigos le regalan Pink Floyd , Alan Parson . . .



Tengo entendido que Cristian Castro también tiene buena discografía en su casa, y esto es dicho por el mismo.


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, haciendo memoria de un conocimiento ajeno a la electrónica (que de hecho poco y nada sé, y lo que digo me vino a la memoria por lo de la 2GM, más concretamente por el infame ministro de propaganda, un piornero de la misma), pero muy ligado a la cuestión de la publicidad, y tamizando lo mejor posibles las cuestiones ideológicas, hete aquí que hay varias frases respecto a lo de la propaganda, que de hecho hasta diría que están también relacionadas con el tema las Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End, hasta diría de manera inherente, espero que les guste
Las frases, con sus correspondientes autores:

“Hay que emitir constantemente informaciones y argumentos nuevos a un ritmo tal que cuando el adversario responda el público esté ya interesado en otra cosa. Las respuestas del adversario nunca han de poder contrarrestar el nivel creciente de acusaciones.” 
―Joseph Goebbels

Toda propaganda debe ser popular, adaptando su nivel al menos inteligente de los individuos a los que va dirigida. Cuanto más grande sea la masa a convencer, más pequeño ha de ser el esfuerzo mental a realizar. La capacidad receptiva de las masas es limitada y su comprensión escasa; además, tienen gran facilidad para olvidar
―Joseph Goebbel

La propaganda desvirtúa el producto que, vendido a voces, pierde el silencio de su calidad.
-Juan Benet

Sigmund Freud fue, sin duda, un genio; no de la ciencia, sino de la propaganda; no de la prueba rigurosa, sino de la persuasión.
-Hans Eysenck


Los principios en que se funda esta clase de propaganda son en extremo simples. Hállese algún deseo corriente, algún difundido temor o ansiedad inconsciente; imagínese algún modo de relacionar este deseo o miedo con el producto que se quiere vender; constrúyase un puente de símbolos verbales o pictóricos por el que el cliente pueda pasar del hecho a un sueño compensatorio y del sueño a la ilusión de que nuestro producto, una vez adquirido, convertirá el sueño en realidad.
-Aldous Huxley

Cruel en el cartel, la propaganda manda cruel en el cartel, y en el fetiche de un afiche de papel se vende la ilusión, se rifa el corazón...
-Homero Expósito

Un sociólogo norteamericano dijo hace más de treinta años que la propaganda era una formidable vendedora de sueños, pero resulta que yo no quiero que me vendan sueños ajenos, si no sencillamente que se cumplan los míos.
-Mario Benedetti

Miente, miente, miente que algo quedará, cuanto más grande sea una mentira más gente la creerá.” 
―Joseph Goebbels

Una mentira repetida adecuadamente mil veces se convierte en una verdad.” 
―Joseph Goebbels


“La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas.” 
―Joseph Goebbels


----------



## ramiro77

Pero este hilo era sobre audio o sobre "la jefa"?


----------



## EdgardoCas

ramiro77 dijo:


> Pero este hilo era sobre audio o sobre "la jefa"?





> “La propaganda debe limitarse a un número pequeño de ideas y repetirlas incansablemente, presentarlas una y otra vez desde diferentes perspectivas, pero siempre convergiendo sobre el mismo concepto. Sin fisuras ni dudas.”
> ―Joseph Goebbels



Cepo. Relato. Fin de ciclo. Sindrome de Hubris. Aislados del mundo. País serio.


----------



## Fogonazo

Sordina para trombón *Ultra Hi Fi & Super Hi End* realizada con "Goma libre de oxígeno  Criogenizada"


​

Modelo para trompeta 

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg




----------



## J2C

.


 
Les dejo un capacitor con tratamiento criogénico   




 así solucionan sus problemas de audio   !!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La verdad es que los vendedores de humo (y los compradores de estupideces) ya me hartan.
Me gustaria que me explicaran que significa aumentarle el ancho de banda a un capacitor... ?????
Ni hablemos de las mejoras para recuperar detalles de bajo nivel (????).
Claro, luego de que algun mermo paga 100 obamas por un cap, comienza a repetir las mismas tonteras para describir lo que escucha... que por supuesto, es nada...


----------



## SKYFALL

Pero asi es la vida y debemos acostumbrarnos, vendamos ese mismo capacitor que compramos en 1/2 Obama a algun "Doctor del Audio" en 200 Obamas, de seguro se le hará muy barato y tal vez nos compre la docena


----------



## cyverlarva

El unico e inimitable capacitor


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que los vendedores de humo (y los compradores de estupideces) ya me hartan.
> Me gustaria que me explicaran que significa aumentarle el ancho de banda a un capacitor... ?????
> Ni hablemos de las mejoras para recuperar detalles de bajo nivel (????).
> Claro, luego de que algun mermo paga 100 obamas por un cap, comienza a repetir las mismas tonteras para describir lo que escucha... que por supuesto, es nada...



* No Calentarum Largo Vivirum,estimado Colega Y Doctor,por mas que les mostremos a los consumidores de estos espejitos de colores, nuestros creditos academicos,van a denostarnos diciendonos que nosotros estudiamos en universidades del estado,Pero la gente que sabe de estas cosas, estudia en el Mit o similares.


Saludos.*


----------



## J2C

Don Aristóteles



elgriego dijo:


> .... *van a denostarnos diciendonos que nosotros estudiamos en universidades del estado,Pero la gente que sabe de estas cosas, estudia en el Mit o similares. * ....



Disiento con Ud., he estudiado en la *Univ. de Salamanca* y en *



* !   !!!!



 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cyverlarva




----------



## Tacatomon

cyverlarva dijo:


> http://i.imgur.com/wdi5hoe.jpg



Ya pueden cerrar el tema. La imagen lo resume Todo...

No, wait. ¡Aún quedan mas sueños audiófilos que alcanzar!.


----------



## LuisTesla

Estoy incredulo de esto lei bien???
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564244248-wbt-bornes-0710-cu-made-in-germany-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juas!!!!
No te equivoqués!!!
El precio es por CUATRO borneras   ..... una bicoca!!!!!!

 :loco: :loco: hno:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Casi me tiento a preguntarle si era pensión completa


----------



## Tacatomon

LuisTesla dijo:


> Estoy incredulo de esto lei bien???
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564244248-wbt-bornes-0710-cu-made-in-germany-_JM_



¿Y no se ponen verdes con el tiempo?.

Me gustan cuando son multicolor, dan valor agregado.


----------



## hellfire4

LuisTesla dijo:


> Estoy incredulo de esto lei bien???
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564244248-wbt-bornes-0710-cu-made-in-germany-_JM_



Lo que yo me pregunto quien seria capaz de pagarlas, ya que el precio me parece bastante disuasorio.
Como cuando vi hace tiempo una oferta que títulaba: De locos. Y conociendo la fama del lugar, dije:
Sin duda, si optas por pagar lo que piden.
Como en este caso.



Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Y no se ponen verdes con el tiempo?.
> 
> Me gustan cuando son multicolor, dan valor agregado.



Dudo que te lo aseguren, en caso de que lo preguntes
Yo, por experiencia, si realizas preguntas al vendedor que ponen en manifiesto que su producto es una estafa (preguntas capsiosas, como quien diría) y/o el evidente sobrepecio -desmesurado, diría en lo que veo, ya que parece que lo de denominarlo sobreprecio, como que no alcanza-. No solo las elimina rápidamente, sino que hasta te puede bloquear. A mi ya me paso con uno. 
En un caso así, pues es evidente que debes de desconfiar del vendedor.

Jhe, si me permiten comentar, este, junto al arenero, sin dudarlo, suelen ser los lugares donde a menudo le arrancan una sonrisa a uno.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Acá les traigo algunos aportes tomados directamente de diyaudio.com. La verdad es que vale la pena leerlos y espantarse...
http://www.audiocominternational.com/94-hi-fi-tweaks  (impagable)
y estos son algunos productos:
http://www.audiocominternational.co...music-inline-products-cancel-magnetic-fields/
http://www.audiocominternational.com/latest-news/2015/01/bybee-quantum-signal-enhancer/
http://www.audiocominternational.com/tuning-sticks/207-akiko-audio-tuning-stick-rca.html  
estos son otros ladris, pero no por ello menos sorprendentes:
http://www.monoandstereo.com/2015/0...ONO+AND+STEREO+Ultra+High-End+Audio+Magazine)


----------



## Tacatomon

MaravillasAudio dijo:
			
		

> *What Is Quantum Purification?
> *
> Jack  Bybee's Quantum Purifiers were originally developed for military  applications, many of which are still highly classified. These amazing  devices have been used for years by knowledgeable audio and video  enthusiasts to reach levels of signal purity and transparency  unattainable prior to their introduction.






Desde aquí parecen Rshunt de 0.001Ohms envueltas en chapopote, pero meh, es solo mi imaginación.


----------



## Ratmayor

Dentro de poco comenzaremos a usar estos....




Si puede con el agua, porque no en el audio? sonido 99.9% libre de bacterias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> http://bit.ly/1LGN5wehttp://i.imgur.com/wg0ZTun.jpg
> Desde aquí parecen Rshunt de 0.001Ohms envueltas en chapopote, pero meh, es solo mi imaginación.
> http://i.imgur.com/tXcRGbx.jpg


Hay un hilo en diyaudio donde el famoso John Curl (el que se supone que diseñó los amplificadores HiEnd de Parasound) dice que es "amigo" del inventor del Baybee y habla de las virtudes del pendorchito ese..... y los otros hacen cola para pegarle por los bolazos que habla para vender humo. La vedad es que no tiene desperdicio...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo al piojo que hay para Ac y para Dc , que no  es lo mismo 

http://www.audiocominternational.com/124-quantum-purifiers

Ahhhhh y para altoparlantes con dos dispositivos positivos y dos negativos . . .  caramba 

http://www.audiocominternational.com/hi-fi-tweaks/216-bybee-internal-speaker-bullet-kit.html


----------



## EdgardoCas

Este será muy audiófilo pegando estiquers y qué se yo, pero no se corta ni limpia las uñas:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que bochorno  y ésta gente escucha música con cera en los oidos  :loco:

La cera dentro del canal auditivo absorbe las sedosas altas frecuencias aterciopeladas y solo deja pasar las ríspidas y estridentes  

Peor los que ya tienen pelos en la oreja  , éstos pelos vibran resonando a determinadas frecuencias , afectando el espectro acústico y en caso de demasiados pelos  bajando los graves en unos 2 dB


----------



## EdgardoCas

Para sacarse la cera: dedo meñique con uña de largo intermedio, el lado finito del capuchón de una Bic, las cositas esas que usan las mujeres en el pelo; y audiófilo-hiend-hifi: el cotonete, peeeeeero marca J&J, nada de usar esos del super chino que vienen por kilo


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá les traigo algunos aportes tomados directamente de diyaudio.com. La verdad es que vale la pena leerlos y espantarse...
> http://www.audiocominternational.com/94-hi-fi-tweaks  (impagable)
> y estos son algunos productos:
> http://www.audiocominternational.co...music-inline-products-cancel-magnetic-fields/
> http://www.audiocominternational.com/latest-news/2015/01/bybee-quantum-signal-enhancer/
> http://www.audiocominternational.com/tuning-sticks/207-akiko-audio-tuning-stick-rca.html
> estos son otros ladris, pero no por ello menos sorprendentes:
> http://www.monoandstereo.com/2015/0...ONO+AND+STEREO+Ultra+High-End+Audio+Magazine)





A ver si adivino, como que de nuevo, los producto se llevan el sello de papá pitufo





Respecto a los textos de las descripciones de los productos (como que resulta dificil tragarse eso de que es tecnologia militar altamente clasificada, o algo por el estilo). Me gustaria aplicar el sello de este personaje (si les parece, claro), justamente uno que aparecio por 1º vez en MK2, como personaje secreto, ni más ni menos que Smoke





Uf, como que me ha dado la impresión, que en aquellos países donde se tiene mayor acceso a la tecnología, dado el menor precio, mayor variedad, y mayor calidad, y a menudo suele haber mayor poder adquisitivo. Como contraparte parecería que es dondé los marketineros suelen tirar más el anzuelo con la carnada.
Era un tema que hablabamos en otros aspectos, cuando un forista me mencionaba que aunque en EE.UU. suele haber muchas cosas buenas en que gastar, también hay mucha porquería dando vueltas que trata de hacerce pasar por buena.
Y por lo visto por estos lados (este tema, claro), Asia y Europa tampoco se salvan.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo al piojo que hay para Ac y para Dc , que no  es lo mismo
> 
> http://www.audiocominternational.com/124-quantum-purifiers
> 
> Ahhhhh y para altoparlantes con dos dispositivos positivos y dos negativos . . .  caramba
> 
> http://www.audiocominternational.com/hi-fi-tweaks/216-bybee-internal-speaker-bullet-kit.html




Un filtro RLC para 1/F es eso; lo demás que dicen estos caballeros acerca de que mejora el flujo de electrones es pura y fisica....................


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el precio es por el par , no es taaaaan caro 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564035719-focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-nuevos-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el precio es por el par , no es taaaaan caro
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564035719-focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-nuevos-_JM_



Estan completamente en ped....!!!
Podrian justificarse si tenes que reemplazar el que se rompio dr un baffle o columna, pero si esos mismos books o columnas valen hasta el doble o un poco mas... ni loco lo compro en ese precio... y la situacion real es bastante parecida.
Para diseño... ni hablar!! Por 50 obamas tenes tweeters nuevos y muuuy superiores.


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el precio es por el par , no es taaaaan caro
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564035719-focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-nuevos-_JM_



Nooooooooooooo, para nada

Lo que si me pregunto, es quien esta dispuesto a pagar por esa "modica" suma

Y eso que hasta yo me percato que se trata de otro cazabobos

Incluso se pueden algunas otras pichinchas más, aunque, no tan atractivas como esa que mostraste:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-567592502-baffles-martin-logan-lx16-bookshelf-nuevos-en-caja-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:9]
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-568052036-par-de-bafles-focal-chorus-706-origen-francia-en-stock-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:16]
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-569696838-parlantes-bose-251-ambientales-articulated-array-con-soporte-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:17]


----------



## ernestogn

observen el detalle de que se entregan en BOLSA , 22lucas y los trae de contrabando de alemanania sin caja ,habria que mandarle la afip a esta atorrante


----------



## hellfire4

ernestogn dijo:


> observen el detalle de que se entregan en BOLSA , 22lucas y los trae de contrabando de alemanania sin caja ,habria que mandarle la afip a esta atorrante



Pues sí, por lo visto, parece ser ni más ni menos que una reventa
http://www.ebay.es/itm/Set-Tweeter-...6?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_101&hash=item1c393992da

Ese modelo es por lo visto del mismo fabricante, aunque puede que no sea exactamente el mismo, que parece que pagas más marca que otra cosa. El costo multiplicado por euro blue arroja poco menos de la mitad, aunque sigue siendo aspero.

Y aquí otro los tiene también en la Argentina a la venta, aún más caros todavía
http://www.deproductos.co/Argentina/focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-cordoba-MLA562968679.html


----------



## DannyR

Para los más detallistas..


----------



## electromecanico

esta gente dice:   


Utilizamos algunos de los procesos científicos más modernos, tales como: aplicación atómica, nano-tecnologías, procesos de alto vacío, así como algunas de nuestras propias ideas patentadas "ultra secreto" no disponible en ningún otro lugar


http://old.audio-high-end.com/36/our-scientific-field-for-zeta-zero.htm





hellfire4 dijo:


> Nooooooooooooo, para nada
> 
> Lo que si me pregunto, es quien esta dispuesto a pagar por esa "modica" suma
> 
> Y eso que hasta yo me percato que se trata de otro cazabobos
> 
> Incluso se pueden algunas otras pichinchas más, aunque, no tan atractivas como esa que mostraste:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-567592502-baffles-martin-logan-lx16-bookshelf-nuevos-en-caja-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:9]
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-568052036-par-de-bafles-focal-chorus-706-origen-francia-en-stock-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:16]
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-569696838-parlantes-bose-251-ambientales-articulated-array-con-soporte-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:RECOMMENDED_ITEMS,V:17]



[ame]http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-LX16-Piano-Bookshelf-Speaker/dp/B0061LG5H4[/ame]


----------



## nasaserna

DannyR dijo:


> Para los más detallistas..





No hay para oir mis tangos, ni mi clasica, ni mi ........

Me voy a morir sin tener con que escuchar bien , malditos cables........

pd:
Aún teniendo los Zeta Cero, no voy a poder oir mi música como se merece, sin tener estos cables


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez

Y eso es que los electrones viajan más confortablemente dependiendo del cable y tipo de música que escuchas??? WTF es esta cosa???


----------



## DOSMETROS

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> *WTF es esta cosa*???


 
Vos mandame 18.000 U$S e indicame tu tipo de música y yo te envio los Cooper sin oxígeno dosificados justo para tu equipo 

******************************

Bandejita a correa por 3.000 Obamas 





 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564607242-thorens-td-309-giradiscos-h-end-capsula-ortofon-2m-black-_JM_


----------



## Fogonazo

_*"Thorens Td 309 Giradiscos H. End + Cápsula Ortofon 2m Black!"*_

*Normas del Foro 2.1* Los usuarios de Foros de Electrónica no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos, servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario, comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero  no la vendo . . . sólo cobro entrada para que la huelan 





__________________________________ ​


----------



## Fogonazo

¡ Por esa cantidad de $$$$ la podrían haber hecho mas linda !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le puse plato transparente para que veas la correa , aunque por esa plata debería tener transmisión a pedal !


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ A pedal ?, ¿ Seria algo como esto ?


----------



## hellfire4

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Por esa cantidad de $$$$ la podrían haber hecho mas linda !



Coincido, no parecen que se hayan arruinado con el costo de la manufactura.


----------



## elgriego

DannyR dijo:


> Para los más detallistas..



 Che yo escucho un genero denominado Rebetiko,Pucha no hay cables para este,y aura que hago. Sigo usando los cables de 1*1/2 que compre en la casa de letricidad.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nooooooooo  Deberías pedir una cita con la Fonoaudióloga y enviarme los 18.000 U$S 

Agudos tintineantes 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-564035719-focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-nuevos-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS

Les traigo un ofertón 

Filtro de línea casi 500 Obamas :






_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-565614558-filtro-de-linea-hi-end-van-den-hul-white-dwarf-netherlands-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el ladri de Van Den Hul dijo:
			
		

> *The special features in some more detail:*
> 
> 
> *Resonance-free:*
> *Most  passive filters have built-in electrical resonances which can even  amplify and concentrate power line noise. As such more easily reaching  into your equipment, these resonances can change sound character and  background.*
> *The  WHITE DWARF on the other hand prevents and even fights both internal  and external resonances, thus keeping the power line dead quiet.*
> 
> 
> *Dynamic Noise Absorption (DNA):*
> *DNA  tracks the mains voltage waveform and irons out pulses and other  noise-like irregularities by eating away their energy and peacefully  digesting it into inaudible heat.*
> 
> 
> *Balun filter:*
> *The  balun filter is a specific type of coil that blocks any noise common to  both power lines from propagating between the "dirty" mains and your  equipment. Due to its special design, this balun works over a very wide  frequency range while letting AC power pass to your equipment without  any type of dynamic restrictions.*





			
				el ladri de Van Den Hul luego agregó dijo:
			
		

> *
> Using a WHITE DWARF in front of  each device in your A/V setup provides markedly improved transparency,  definition, detail and dynamics. An advance in sound and video quality  hard to switch back from once you are used to it.
> *



Se puede tener tan poca vergüenza????

Pero lo mas grave del caso no es que un ladrón deshonesto fabrique y venda esto. Mucho mas grave es la existencia PARVA DE TARADOS que lo compran por que les infla el ego tener una estupidez así que vale 500 obamas y luego escribir en los foros diciendo como perciben la diferencia "en los microdetalles  y en lo negro de los silencios  " y toda una sartalada de huev.... de ese calibre.

En fin.... que sean felices...
.


----------



## yosimiro

Pero, convengamos que con el marketing este...

_"A la hora de comprar su equipo de audio. Ud. Se pregunto...
¿¡Por que comprar un equipo casero y nacional!?
¿Con que tecnología los fabrican?
¿Quien lo garantiza...?
¿Cual es la fábrica...?
¿Donde están sus laboratorios?
Cuando lo quiere cambiar...
¿Cuanto se lo pagan y con que criterio lo cotizan?
____________________________________________
¿Que marca es su filtro de línea?_"

Está definiendo cláramente, el tipo de clientes*(ultra-maxi-super-plus pelot...)* a los que se dirige.

Además tiene toda la línea *Orto fon*

Si lo vamos a hacer...

También tiene *bicocas.*
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-567366422-tornillos-para-capsulas-y-cabezales-ortofon-made-in-denmark-_JM#D_[S:VIP,L:SELLER_ITEMS,V:7]


----------



## DOSMETROS

Referente a la mentalidad del Pitufo . . .  cómo "compran" las esposas  ?


----------



## Ratmayor

Este es un interesante artículo sobre los amplificadores de Cambridge Audio la dichosa Clase XD

http://www.tubecad.com/2006/12/blog0088.htm


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeeeee.... pero no se puede negar que la jugada tecnica de D. Self es genial!!
Correr la distorsion por cruce fuera del cruce por cero de la señal es, simplemente, brillante...


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seeeeee.... pero no se puede negar que la jugada tecnica de D. Self es genial!!
> Correr la distorsion por cruce fuera del cruce por cero de la señal es, simplemente, brillante...


Y lo de llamarlo Clase XD y patentarlo como una nueva clase fue una jugada de marketing brutal 

Los mismo hacia Pioneer en los 70 con sus Non-Switching Amp y los Technics con la "New Class A"...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenía un diseño que a bajo volumen era un casi clase A y que al aumentar el volumen Biasaba a AB,  y no lo puedo encontrar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ratmayor dijo:


> Y lo de llamarlo Clase XD y patentarlo como una nueva clase fue una jugada de marketing brutal
> Los mismo hacia Pioneer en los 70 con sus Non-Switching Amp y los Technics con la "New Class A"...


No sé si es *exactament*e lo mismo... aunque la idea es bastaaaante parecida...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Uds. no saben nada de audio! NADA!!!, quisiera saber cuántos tienen la remera audiófila-hiend.
Yo la uso sin ninguna otra prenda, y como soy vintage me pongo unas gotas de colonia Pibe´s (parafraseando a Marilyn Monroe)
Saludos audiófilos!!! (qué feo, audiófilo suena parecido a pedófilo)


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé si es *exactamente* lo mismo... aunque la idea es bastaaaante parecida...


Yo tengo la santa biblia de D. Self  así que para no quedar colgados, adjunto como anda lo del Non-Switching Amp que lo conseguí en un viejo manual de Pioneer mal traducido del japonés al inglés y yo lo mal traduje al español


----------



## elgriego

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Les traigo un ofertón
> 
> Filtro de línea casi 500 Obamas :
> 
> http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/filtro...etherlands-603201-MLA20288129811_042015-O.jpg
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-565614558-filtro-de-linea-hi-end-van-den-hul-white-dwarf-netherlands-_JM_



*Pero sera de dios,uno se mata fabricando equipos de radio comfiables,libres de espurias,poniendoles tiempo, dedicacion componentes de primera calidad,para ganar ,relativamente poco,y estos tipos :contrato:      Porque sere tan honesto la gransiete.:cabezon:


Tantos años estudiando tantas cosas ,y nunca me avive de fabricar estos accesorios para estos sectores audiofilos tan exclusivos.

Pd,Como afectara a este filtro todas las porquerias ,que se suman a la linea ,como por ej ,las generadas por las lamparas de bajo consumo???

Pd2,Aun sigo usando mi equipo de audio e interconecto los bafles con cable de la luz,estare fuera del sector high end.*

*
Saludos.*


----------



## Ratmayor

elgriego dijo:


> *Pero sera de dios,uno se mata fabricando equipos de radio comfiables,libres de espurias,poniendoles tiempo, dedicacion componentes de primera calidad,para ganar ,relativamente poco,y estos tipos :contrato:      Porque sere tan honesto la gransiete.:cabezon:*


Me pasó que a un cliente le ofrecí un amplificador de 500W rms y lo vio caro porque en X tienda tenían uno de 3000W por mucho menos... Me limité a sonreir y decirle que comprara aquel...  (Amplificador ultra chino de cuando mucho 35W que usa unos TIP41 como salidas y un 3000W dibujados bien grandote en el frente.... 



elgriego dijo:


> Pd2,Aun sigo usando mi equipo de audio e interconecto los bafles con cable de la luz,estare fuera del sector high end.[/B]


 NOOO con esos cables el sonido es muy eléctrico, nada natural!


----------



## ni

Pues viendo por ahí, me encontré con este pre de phono:

http://nvoaudio.blogspot.mx/2011/05/spa-ii-tube-phono-pre-amp.html

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-qrYKr5ZCthE/TeLP3M_q1pI/AAAAAAAAAAY/c7AHEXQD4iE/s1600/DSCN1946.JPG

Nada mas 22 tubos, y eso que lleva la fuente de alimentación por separado ...

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue57/images/5 SPA-II with the power supply.jpg




No se nada de vinilos, pero en serio se requieren tantas etapas?  


Ahhh, y me olvidaba, solo cuesta 7000 USD el bicho ...


----------



## yosimiro

Es una oportunidad.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-573942987-amplificadores-goldmund-telos-1000-mono-1000w-swiss-made-_JM_

7 cifras...

Tomá pa vos?



Perdón por el exagerado Argentinismo.


----------



## elgriego

p p p dijo:


> Es una oportunidad.
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-573942987-amplificadores-goldmund-telos-1000-mono-1000w-swiss-made-_JM_
> 
> 7 cifras...
> 
> Tomá pa vos?
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón por el exagerado Argentinismo.



*  Que Barato dame dos.!!!*

* O sea quer vale mas caro un amplificador de audio pal hogar,que un Transmisor de Tv ISDB-T de 1kw.Faaaaaaaaaaa.!!!!

Dejo una imagen a modo de ejemplo Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-572727278-oportunidad-transmisor-de-tv-uhf-de-600-w-raicom-_JM No encontre un Tx de tv digital pero costara unas 400 lucas mas,pero es para tener una referencia.

Aca encontre uno es usado de 10Kw http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transmitter...-NTSC-Digital-DVBT-T2-ATSC-ISDB-/331627156057 Juzguen Ud.

Por Dior que chorros estos de goldmund

Existira alguien que compre eso en nuestro pais,o le pusieron un cero de mas por error . Igual es un afano.

Saludos.*


----------



## jreyes

p p p dijo:


> Es una oportunidad.
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-573942987-amplificadores-goldmund-telos-1000-mono-1000w-swiss-made-_JM_
> 
> 7 cifras...
> 
> Tomá pa vos?
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón por el exagerado Argentinismo.


Por lo menos se ve sólido


----------



## yosimiro

elgriego dijo:


> *  Que Barato dame dos.!!!*
> 
> * O sea quer vale mas caro un amplificador de audio pal hogar,que un Transmisor de Tv ISDB-T de 1kw.Faaaaaaaaaaa.!!!!
> 
> Dejo una imagen a modo de ejemplo Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-572727278-oportunidad-transmisor-de-tv-uhf-de-600-w-raicom-_JM No encontre un Tx de tv digital pero costara unas 400 lucas mas,pero es para tener una referencia.
> 
> Aca encontre uno es usado de 10Kw http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transmitter...-NTSC-Digital-DVBT-T2-ATSC-ISDB-/331627156057 Juzguen Ud.
> 
> Por Dior que chorros estos de goldmund
> 
> Existira alguien que compre eso en nuestro pais,o le pusieron un cero de mas por error . Igual es un afano.
> 
> Saludos.*






Ningún error.

Acabo de mencionar algo similar en otro post, *estamos en Argentina*.

Donde 45 es la parte mayor de 100, y no es broma, ver ley electoral, con el agravante, que ese 45%, no necesariamente debe serlo del total.

Por cierto, son vecinos de Acassuso(Pdo. de San Isidro...*¿Viste?*)


----------



## AndyMetal

p p p dijo:


> Es una oportunidad.
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-573942987-amplificadores-goldmund-telos-1000-mono-1000w-swiss-made-_JM_
> 
> 7 cifras...
> 
> Tomá pa vos?
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón por el exagerado Argentinismo.




"A la hora de comprar su equipo de audio. Ud. Se pregunto...
¿¡Por que comprar un amplificador casero y nacional!?
¿Con que tecnología los fabrican?
¿Quien lo garantiza...?
¿Cual es la fábrica...?
¿Donde están sus laboratorios?
Cuando lo quiere cambiar...
¿Cuanto se lo pagan y con que criterio lo cotizan?"


Si si señores, un amplificador tiene que ser importado, y si vale mas que un Camaro SS 0Kms mejor


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> *  Que Barato dame dos.!!!*
> 
> * O sea quer vale mas caro un amplificador de audio pal hogar,que un Transmisor de Tv ISDB-T de 1kw.Faaaaaaaaaaa.!!!!
> 
> Dejo una imagen a modo de ejemplo Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-572727278-oportunidad-transmisor-de-tv-uhf-de-600-w-raicom-_JM No encontre un Tx de tv digital pero costara unas 400 lucas mas,pero es para tener una referencia.
> 
> Aca encontre uno es usado de 10Kw http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transmitter...-NTSC-Digital-DVBT-T2-ATSC-ISDB-/331627156057 Juzguen Ud.
> 
> Por Dior que chorros estos de goldmund
> 
> Existira alguien que compre eso en nuestro pais,o le pusieron un cero de mas por error . Igual es un afano.
> 
> Saludos.*



Y...es el cuento de nunca acabar, que desde hace años pasa

Por lo que leía, aunque algo atrasado el artículo, más que nada buscando el porque:

Los costos financieros e impositivos no sólo impiden que el producto sea competitivo sino que en algunos casos, trepe a precios que casi duplican el valor del mismo producto en Estados Unidos.

Y tomaba también este fragmento sobre algo que también incide en el precio final:
Tierra del Fuego, la provincia más austral del país, todavía no logra plasmar una baja considerable a los costos, no sólo de ensamblado sino también de traslado, ya que muchas piezas importadas llegan a la Aduana de Buenos Aires, deben viajar por ruta los 3.048 kilómetros que separan la Aduana de las fábricas ensambladoras, para luego volver a recorrer esa distancia con el producto terminado y embalado. El costo de ese viaje, que termina recorriendo un tercio de la distancia equivalente entre Argentina y China (19 mil kilómetros), asciende a US$9 mil por camión custodiado.

Y en este caso, como de costumbre, a menudo caemos en la falta de competitividad por intereses de algunos pocos, que claro, continuamente socaban la reactivación de los trenes como medio de transporte, entre otros medios. Lo mismo respecto a zonas portuarias, que pese a ser mucho más ventajosas que el puerto de Bs As, pues también, siguen siendo proyector varados. 



fuente:
https://www.fayerwayer.com/2012/12/...roductos-electronicos-mas-caros-de-la-region/

A ver, pese a la fecha del mismo, no parece que la cosa haya cambiado mucho
Como que parece seguir siendo un llueve sobre el mojado el tema

Y un artículo más actiual:
La tecnología en la Argentina es 200% más cara que en los Estados Unidos
Y como agregado: y más obsolteta para colmo

http://www.cronista.com/itbusiness/...-que-en-los-Estados-Unidos-20150825-0022.html

Y claro, nunca falta algún que otro vivo de por medio, que pone sobreprecios.


----------



## elgriego

*Hola todo bien con las opiniones,pero en que cabeza de consumidor puede caber, que un amplificador de audio para el hogar, cueste el doble que un transmisor de tv digital nuevo,El otro dia instale un equipo de 250 Ps en una canal de la zona y lo pagaron 400.000 pesos,y vuelvo a repetir es un Tx de Tv Digital isdb-t .


Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro

En la del que piensa que, *solo si algo es caro, es bueno.*

No vaya usted a pedirle detalles técnicos.

Esa clase de personas, es capaz incluso de arrojarlo en una dicusión,"mi amplificador vale más que tu auto"

*Son "gente" que cree fírmemente en el* *"Tanto tienes tanto vales"*.

Un detalle más de ignorancia, *que es mundial*, pero aquí *exacerbado*.

*A esa clase de gente, apunta este vivo*, que no vayan a pensar, tiene muchas luces. lo que pasa, es que *así como le falta intelecto, también le faltan escrúpulos,* y eso último, le equilibra la balanza.
Y _"Pling caja"._


----------



## Rorschach

Ya llegaron a ML los cables libre de oxigeno   , Che, no se ahogaran !!! , o vendrán con mascarilla de oxigeno incluída .-

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-580047332-cable-audio-6m-2-rca-2x2-mm-libre-oxigeno-audiopipe-1-htec-_JM_

Saludos cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## nasaserna

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Ya llegaron a ML los cables libre de oxigeno   , Che, no se ahogaran !!! , o vendrán con mascarilla de oxigeno incluída .-
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-580047332-cable-audio-6m-2-rca-2x2-mm-libre-oxigeno-audiopipe-1-htec-_JM_
> 
> Saludos cordiales
> Gustavo



Y es uno de los vendedores más exitosos de del sitio.  

creo que .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Podría ser peor....
Esta vez el precio no van taaaaan mal...y el chamullo viene "light"... por suerte no dice nada de las voces de los ángeles ni ninguna de las otras estupideces de los vende-humo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Podría ser peor....
> Esta vez el precio no van taaaaan mal...y el chamullo viene "light"... por suerte no dice nada de las voces de los ángeles ni ninguna de las otras estupideces de los vende-humo...



Coincido con el Dr. Z
Si el cable es bueno, sección de cobre, malla trenzada correctamente, calidad de fichas, Etc, el precio es bastante coherente, además es de *6m*




*+*



*+*






Aunque la imagen parece de *6*


----------



## nasaserna

El detalle es que en Colombia ese cable cuesta un tercio del precio que dicen, según un contacto es el mismo cable, pero sin la marca, además esa referencia  existe en http://www.audiopipe.com 
y un kit completo de instalación de car audio de audiopipe, vale 14.98. US,  y ese precio es directo desde la página original de audiopipe

http://www.audiopipe.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_66_126_100&product_id=217

además el cable bueno de ese tamaño (uso marino, el mejor) es:

http://www.audiopipe.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=67_105_114&product_id=285

mientras que el otro es:

http://www.audiopipe.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_66_99_107&product_id=231

que cuesta una fracción y solo viene hasta 17ft, y cuesta solo 4.99 US, del fabricante

PD. Corrijo lo dicho, la referencia existe en audiopipe, para el cable de 6 pies, pero es el más barato de todos los cables vendidos por la empresa y ni siquiera lo recomiendan para car audio, solo conexiones fijas y en ambientes normales


----------



## hellfire4

Como que parecería que lo de los cables ha de ser uno de los timos más recurrentes, o solo es una impresión.
Jhe, apostaría todo lo que tengo que ha de haber y habrá material más que suficiente para seguir manteniendo este hilo activo por mucho más tiempo.
El enigma, claro, conque nos irán a salir en un futuro, ya que claro, disponen de una imaginación e ingenio impresionante para el tocomocho. Aunque a menudo algunos versos son para verdaderos incautos, y por ende, los más graciosos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hell, sabes que?
Creo que la imaginacion de los vende-humo solo busca satisfacer las estupideces con las que los audiofools crean mercado.
Vos sabes igual que yo como es esta historia del "timo": algun idiota cree ser un ser supremo por que "escucha" cosas que no existen. Recuerdo un usuario muy mayor de otro foro que tenia una parva de pusilanimes que se sentaban a su lado y escuchaban los angeles cuando el se los decia, y lo alababan y entraban en el nirvana cuando les daba el ok.
Bueno, mas alla del comportamiento psicologicamente deplorable tanto del viejo (que decia ser ingeniero) como de los bobos que lo seguian, el conjunto fue un mercado importante, y tal vez aun lo sea, para vender cables, conectores, TVs y cuanta cosa quisieran comprar... y varios vivos llenaron sus alforjas con estos tios vendiendo espejos de colores...


----------



## djwash

Seguro en el mercado hay cables (armados de fabrica) buenos, al menos TODOS los que han comprado la gente que conozco se les desconectan las fichas por dentro, hasta con el mas caro les ha pasado eso, sera porque aca llegan porquerias nomas.

Siempre me parecio mejor opcion armar uno mismo los cables, con fichas Amphenol y cable por metro...


Y el tema de engañar a la gente, ya saben lo que dicen, la culpa no es del chancho...


----------



## crimson

¡¡Por favor, alguien que sepa bien ingles!!
¿¿Yo estoy delirando o estos tienen una pasta que les da a los transistores sonido a válvulas??

"tubesound coating"
filters unwanted (bad sounding) overtones from semiconductors like DA-converters, AD-converters, OP-Amps and Discrete Transistors
improves the sound quality of CD-players, DVD or SACD-players, Preamplifiers, Phono-Stages, Main- or Power-Amplifiers
transforms transistor sound into tube sound

http://www.altmann.haan.de/tubeolator/default.htm

Pensé que había visto todo...
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> ¡¡Por favor, alguien que sepa bien ingles!!
> ¿¿Yo estoy delirando o estos tienen una pasta que les da a los transistores sonido a válvulas??. . . .



Mi mamá  me deja leer _*"Cochinadas"*_


----------



## DOSMETROS

Pero ojo que es específico para encapsulado plástico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






No sirve para metálico


----------



## diegomj1973

Me daría miedito de empezar pincelando un chip y, luego...








No!!! Noooo!!! Nooooooooo!!!. No quiero el sonido de los tubos !!!.


----------



## yosimiro

Tal vez, la pasta, es como la manteca en ...




















*El ültimo tango en París.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crimson dijo:


> ¡¡Por favor, alguien que sepa bien ingles!!
> ¿¿Yo estoy delirando o estos tienen una pasta que les da a los transistores sonido a válvulas??
> 
> "tubesound coating"
> filters unwanted (bad sounding) overtones from semiconductors like DA-converters, AD-converters, OP-Amps and Discrete Transistors
> improves the sound quality of CD-players, DVD or SACD-players, Preamplifiers, Phono-Stages, Main- or Power-Amplifiers
> transforms transistor sound into tube sound
> 
> http://www.altmann.haan.de/tubeolator/default.htm


----------



## electromecanico

crimson dijo:


> ¡¡Por favor, alguien que sepa bien ingles!!
> ¿¿Yo estoy delirando o estos tienen una pasta que les da a los transistores sonido a válvulas??
> 
> "tubesound coating"
> filters unwanted (bad sounding) overtones from semiconductors like DA-converters, AD-converters, OP-Amps and Discrete Transistors
> improves the sound quality of CD-players, DVD or SACD-players, Preamplifiers, Phono-Stages, Main- or Power-Amplifiers
> transforms transistor sound into tube sound
> 
> http://www.altmann.haan.de/tubeolator/default.htm
> 
> Pensé que había visto todo...
> Saludos C



*
¿Cómo funciona el "Tubo-o-lator" laca?*

No somos capaces de proporcionar una descripción exacta por qué las cosas "Tubo-o-lator" realmente funciona. Tal vez algunos de ustedes por ahí va a resolver este misterio y decirnos.

Sin embargo, Dipl.- Phys. Holger Klein de Audio Technik, Hannover, se le ocurrió una nueva explicación. Él usa la teoría de la dispersión (es posible saber de sus propias lecciones de física). Lea acerca de esto aquí.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

electromecanico dijo:


> *
> *Sin embargo, Dipl.- Phys. Holger Klein de Audio Technik, Hannover, se le ocurrió una nueva explicación. Él usa la teoría de la dispersión (es posible saber de sus propias lecciones de física). Lea acerca de esto aquí.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No sean Frivolos che 

Cuando yo subo el volumen con la mano izquierda y por medio de un guante de seda natural , sin duda el sonido sube mas aterciopelado y definido


----------



## jreyes

Me pregunto cuánto habrá costado la  laca esa...ya no la venden al público.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se habrá agotado por exceso de demanda   ?


----------



## crimson

(Consulta de otro foro, pero que no la podía dejar pasar...)




¿Si lo paso con este hisopo, me da un sonido más cremoso?

Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach

crimson dijo:


> (Consulta de otro foro, pero que no la podía dejar pasar...)
> http://hsalud.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/ac63beef-c835-43ca-836e-a89db2405cfd.jpg
> ¿Si lo paso con este hisopo, me da un sonido más cremoso?
> 
> Saludos C



*O Ceroso, ¿Quizás?* 




Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## DOSMETROS

Querosos                                      !


----------



## Ratmayor

https://www.goldenears.philips.com/en/introduction.html


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> https://www.goldenears.philips.com/en/introduction.html







Parece ser un curso de entrenamiento de oídos


----------



## Nuyel

Interesante, ahora todos pueden intentar ser Golden Hears certificados


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo me resigné, asumí que en lugar de "Golden ear" soy mas bien así:







​


----------



## Iván Francisco

Quiero que Papá Noel me regale:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-594043151-filtro-de-linea-hi-end-van-den-hul-white-dwarf-netherlands-_JM_

de lo contrario jamás seré feliz!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tus oidos nunca serán felices  !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y existen estupidos que creen que el sonido "mejora" con esa payasada...
Y no se trata de si tienen o no el dinero para gastarlo, sino de la supina idiotez de creer que un enchufe de 6000 pesos puede tener algun efecto....

Estas cosas son lamentables...


----------



## hellfire4

Iván Francisco dijo:
			
		

> Quiero que Papá Noel me regale:
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-594043151-filtro-de-linea-hi-end-van-den-hul-white-dwarf-netherlands-_JM_
> 
> de lo contrario jamás seré feliz!!!




Como dijo Homero Simpson:

DAME 10!!!!

Jhe, tiene una pinta muy vulgar, parecería un adaptador de enchufe con una lucecita

Bueno, otro de los tanto productos y/o periféricos inútiles para la montaña, y todos con el mismo objetivo, sacarle el dinero a los incautos

Bueno, empleare un imagen que me gusto de pixfans a modo de burla sobre cosas por el estilo, como para clasificarlo, el botijo controller.


----------



## hellfire4

pispeando por la red me tope con lo siguiente, aunque lamentablemente no hay mucha data







Proviene de otra parte, que se burla incluso del mismo

TAPING $150 ROCKS TO YOUR AUDIO INTERCONNECTS IN A LITTLE PLASTIC BAGGY WILL TOTALLY CHANGE YOUR SOUND!!!!!!!!! 

fuente:
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/so-.../378528-machina-dynamica-worst-scam-ever.html


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Ojo al piojo*  , que la obsidiana negra  *si* modifica mágicamente el sonido ,  no dejarse engañar ni estafar con el onix 

Funciona muy bien con los del signo de Tauro , Acuario y Cancer , y relativamente con los de Capricornio , Virgo y Escorpio


----------



## el-rey-julien

pasa que son diseños de avanzada,
las bol-sitas contienen plástico antiestatico 
le añade  extra blindaje a la malla del cable viste,es por lo antiestatico de los iones negatigos


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Ojo al piojo*  , que la obsidiana negra  *si* modifica mágicamente el sonido ,  no dejarse engañar ni estafar con el onix
> 
> Funciona muy bien con los del signo de Tauro , Acuario y Cancer , y relativamente con los de Capricornio , Virgo y Escorpio



Pues soné, porque no soy de ninguno de esos signos
Jhe, aún si las bolsitas tuviesen piedras preciosas como bolas de naftalina, dudo que mejoren el sonido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este hilo cada vez me gusta mas... hasta hay algunos con el verso casi listo para transformarse en vendedores de humo...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cuantas bolsitas de oxidiana negra (jamás tocada por mano humana) vas a necesitar ?


----------



## el-rey-julien

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este hilo cada vez me gusta mas... hasta hay algunos con el verso casi listo para transformarse en vendedores de humo...



seguro que no es su majestad


----------



## yosimiro

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Este hilo cada vez me gusta mas... hasta hay algunos con el verso casi listo para transformarse en vendedores de humo...



*Yo le puedo hacer un verso, 
*
*tengo de esos a rolete.
*
*Pero atenti con la rima.*

*que sonará como cohete.*

*Cuando se trata de precios.

te romperán...*



¡¡¡Pero!!!..



No se me ocurre más nada.


----------



## elgriego

*Buenas encontre esto,no se si ya estaba publicado,juzguen por ustedes mismos.*

*El precio, una bicoca $ 849     Por Metro.    Y yo despues me quejo de lo que cuesta el celflex de 1/2.

Van Den Hul The Clearwater. Cable High End Para Parlantes

VAN DEN HUL THE CLEARWATER


THE CLEARWATER

Con el diseño de Clearwater, nuestra intención fue producir la mejor relación calidad/precio.
Tomamos la desición de trabajar con 2 grupos de hebras con conductor calibre AWG 14; esto porque en determinadas situaciones la distancia entre el amplificador y los parlantes es limitada.

. Por lo tanto se hizo una construcción de guía doble con 2x98 hebras de plata densa muy pura, bañada con una capa de Cristal
emparejado libre de oxígeno.
.Los dos grupos conductores están enrollados en direcciones opuestas.
.La ressitencia de cada cable es 0,9Ohm/100m
.La capacitancia entre los dos cables es 17,5pF/m

Desde el punto de vista del sonido, este cable es un gran producto con una muy balanceada calidad global. No hay aspereza y la reproducción espacial es superior

TAL CUAL SU NOMBRE LO DICE: " EL SONIDO ES CLARO COMO EL AGUA"

La cubierta del cable está hecha de HULLIFLEX®3 transparente, un material robusto libre de halógeno con excelentes capacidades para aislarlo de los conductores de cobre químicamente tratados alrrededor de ellos (es decir el resto de los cables). La cubierta de cada cable es diferente en su forma y la sección plana central entre ellos está impresa de un solo lado: Ambas propiedades para hallar facilmente la polaridad. Una impresión escrita a una distancia de 25cm cada una hace muy fácil el corte de determinados largos.

The CLEARWATER (Halogen Free)

Material                 Silverplated Copper OFC
Product category     Speaker cable - Twin-lead, Entry-level
Cable type             Twin conductor
Conductor material  High purity dense Silver coated high purity Matched Crystal OFC
Design purpose       Loudspeaker cable
Eff conductor           2x(1.97 mm² / ~AWG 14 / 98)
External diameter    15 mm. wide; 4.0 mm. thick
Jacket colors           Transparent
Resistance              0.9 Ohm/100 m.
Capacitance            17.5 pF/m.

Review de What Hi-Fi?


Su atractivo sube un par de puntos gracias o su sonido balanceado y envolvente.

Tiene un impresionante nivel de detalle, punch dinámico y claridad, pero además le brinda a su sistema un sentido de refinamiento y fineza que lo hace brillar.

Verdicto:
Sonido vocal natural,  lleno de capas y textura para los instrumentos, realmente le da a las pistas la habilidad de comunicarse sin esfuerzo con el oyente.

El precio es por metro de cable bipolar.

Se puede retirar por:*

*Se aceptan opiniones y sugerencias.

Saludos.*

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-606507377-van-den-hul-the-clearwater-cable-high-end-para-parlantes-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

elgriego dijo:


> *Se aceptan opiniones y sugerencias.
> *


Yo opino y sugiero que lo metan en cana por ladroooooooónnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973

Me suena a que detrás de todo eso está Willy Patraña . Ese "estirado" tiene una singular forma de redactar sus grandiosidades, tanto que parecen un copy-paste de www.wp-hometheater.com. 

El camaleón cambia de color según la ocasión!!! 

Saludos

Aquí el camaleón en blanco y negro:


----------



## EdgardoCas

O sea que, me compro un Winco por $400,le meto un par de parlantes de esos que venían en tubos de cartón y los conecto con un metro de estos cables y suena de PM???? Con menos de 2 lucas tengo un hi-end en casa???? Vaaaaamoooo!!! Hasta capaz que lo puedo pagar con Ahora12!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

El cable retorcido elicoidalmente , *pero sin h* , recibe menos ondas hertzianas estratosféricas modulares impares , además al estar separado un conductor del otro le otorga una impedancia característica de unos 250 Ohms para que no se vea sintonizado con la impedancia del bafle ,  que sería catastrófico


----------



## diegomj1973

Acá unos técnicos altamente especializados de la firma se disponen a conectar los Van Den Hul The Clearwater al equipo de un refinado cliente:








Saludos


----------



## ni

Pues husmeando por ahí, pues me encontré con estos altavoces audiófilos, por el precio de 100000 USD, pero lo que más llama la atención, es que usa drivers profesionales, nada de materiales exóticos como diamante, kevlar, rohacell, etc ... 
La Daniel Hertz M1:

http://www.danielhertz.com/products/m1

Video:






Nótese que en el video, esperan a que los amplis tomen temperatura ... 

Además pueden adquirir, las "Baby" para los pobres por solo 25000 USD ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No hay mas que poner este cartel en la puerta de ese ladri:


----------



## SKYFALL

son pura basura, no le veo nada de especial.


----------



## elgriego

Ferchito dijo:


> son pura basura, no le veo nada de especial.




* Como no le ve nada de especial colega,,, Por ese precio seguramente deben producir un sonido solo comparable al canto celestial de los angeles mas puros.

Pd ,los baflecitos esos cuestan mas que un transmisor de tv de alta pòtencia. LA PUCHA.!!!*


----------



## SKYFALL

Es el colmo que haya gente tan aprovechada, por aca en estos lares hay un descarado en Mercadolibre que tiene la osadia de cobrar 50 dolares solo por revisar un cambiador de cds, para colmo de males es el mismo que les mostre hace algun tiempo que vendia un juego de altavoces en 40000 dolares y son mucho mejores que los Daniel Hertz M1


----------



## Iván Francisco

Hay que difundir esta lacra de gente para saber de antemano a quién enfrentarse...


----------



## SKYFALL

Este es el ampon del que les hablo:

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-419675867-reparacion-equipos-sonido-vintage-sansui-mcintosh-technics-_JM_


----------



## yosimiro

Cuando sea *re finado*, tal vez compre alguna de estas cosas...


Mientras esté vivo.....





*No.*


----------



## el-rey-julien

Ferchito dijo:


> es el mismo que les mostre hace algun tiempo que vendia un juego de altavoces en 40000 dolares y son mucho mejores que los Daniel Hertz M1


¿y los vendio ?


----------



## SKYFALL

No estoy seguro pero este personaje tiene buenas calificaciones y solo acapara a los incautos, pero para mi que tenga la osadia de cobrar 50 Dolarotes "solo" por decir que reviso un cambiador de Cds, es el colmo.


----------



## Alex2040bR

Auriculares High-End AUDEZE-LCD-XC 2.089,00 € 






La máxima expresión del perfeccionismo tecnológico japonés, los mejores auriculares electrodinámicos del mundo.






Metaxas Solitaire & Soliloquy




​


----------



## cyverlarva

Esto lo he posteado en otro foro y casi me linchan , dicho de manera clara, el arte de hacer plata con la variante audiofila, en su mas cruda realidad.

Dentro de las marcas de audio de elite hay una marca que siempre se caracterizo por la elevada calidad de sus productos, esta marca se llamo Lexicon, si vos eras de la linea dura del audio, llamemosle KRELL, Accuphase, Mc Intosh, esta era una marca de la saga.
Productos de muy alta gama, orientados a los exigentes, y obviamente con precios solo para los pudientes.

Un producto que llamo mucho la atencion fue el reproductor de Blu ray, de la marca, el modelo LEXICON BD-30, un producto muy bueno, que se caracterizo por su elevada calidad, con un precio de 3400 obamas. 

unas fotitos del producto en cuestion







el problema se dio cuando uno de los propietarios de este equipo de excelencia le saco la tapa...

y se dio cuenta que se parecia mucho al BDP-83 de la marca OPPO






Bue se parecian en todo, bah en casi todo, menos en el precio ya que el OPPO costaba 3000 Obamas menos.

Mira si no se parecian






Cuando postie esto no tuve mejor idea que ademas decir que se veia el cablecito serial ata al "transporte", es decir que el OPPO marca de culto dentro de los audiofilos menidos a menos de nuestras pampas, era simplemente un BD ROM con un display y una fuente conmutada, sumado a una buena tarjeta descompresora de video.

Lo mas doloroso no fue que dijeran uhh mira que groso el OPPO, lo que dijeron fue " che nunca me imagine que fuera tan berreta"

Una mas para sumar.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Antes en mi barrio se usaba el humo del asado, ahora andan fumando cosas; pero este aerosol es mágico!!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GVthrlUxQGk


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg




----------



## Iván Francisco

Si llego a escribir lo que pienso...me echan del foro...del barrio...voy en cana...tribunales...etc.


----------



## SKYFALL

Yo solo digo lo que pienso en modo_anti_imprudente_on, si fuera al contrario me estarian buscando muchos audiofilos, no para que les trabaje sino para extinguirme del planeta, pues son del tipo de aquellos que botan millones en artículos "High End" berreta y no les gusta que alguien diga que botan la plata innecesariamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Antes en mi barrio se usaba el humo del asado, ahora andan fumando cosas; pero este aerosol es mágico!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GVthrlUxQGk


 
 Yo había notado que luego de comer porotos el sonido cambiaba  , pero sin mediciones , nada  se puede asegurar !


----------



## pppppo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Antes en mi barrio se usaba el humo del asado, ahora andan fumando cosas; pero este aerosol es mágico!!!!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GVthrlUxQGk



Hidro=agua, es lubricante de base acuosa entonces  que evita el roce entre moleculas .


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo estoy derrochador ,me compre una radio am antigua ,el mejor sonido y la mejor recepción


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> yo estoy derrochador ,me compre una radio am antigua ,el mejor sonido y la mejor recepción


Una radio Spica?????


----------



## el-rey-julien

no tiene marca,pero dice industria argentina a transistores
tiene funda de cuero
es esta por hay alguien sabe la marca
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-603689174-radio-antigua-a-restaurar-o-repuesto-_JM_

ya tengo en mis manos,mas tarde la reviso a ver si la pongo a sonar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Parece un kit Topeco


----------



## el-rey-julien

yupiiiii
funciona ,solo le falta el porta pilas 
tiene el positivo a chasis, suena lindo ,no hay comparacion con las muevas radios con esos ic y una sola o dos
fi 
voy a vuscar info sobre esos kit topeco
para mi es una radio buena,ni siquiera tiene ruido el pote y el tamden esta 10 puntos
buena selectividad y senbilidad (tambien con ese ferrite de la antena 15 centimetros juaaaaa)


----------



## EdgardoCas

Acabo de leer en un grupo de audio de Facebook que además de ablandar los parlantes, hay que hacer un proceso similar con los capacitores del divisor de frecuencia (de 40 a 200 horas) y también es recomendable darle unas 20 horas a cierto puente de diodos (HexFred o parecido)


----------



## Nuyel

Todo mundo sabe que hay que hacer eso para darle un sonido más vintage


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me queda duda que los parlantes necesitarían un ablande antes de medirle los parámetros , y de esa manera tener algo mas certero y cercano al funcionamiento normal-real.

Mi duda viene en torno a mis fusibles en corto recubiertos en oro de 24k . . . ¿ Necesitan 1000 horas o con unas 100 ya andaría  ?


----------



## elgriego

*Mejor 1500 Hs Estimado colega, esto se debe a que estas aleaciones preciosas,necesitan de un mayor tiempo de afiatamiento para llegar a su mayor perfomance. Lo que luego les permitira resistir mayores excursiones de potencia.


Saludos.
*


----------



## hellfire4

Una curiosidad, ya que estan mucho más compenetrados en el tema 

Que me dicen de este modelo:










Fuente de la imagen 2º
http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649165097-demo-grand-teton-gen2-wavetouch-audio/images/868911/


----------



## EdgardoCas

http://www.audioquest.com/jitterbug/jitterbug


----------



## elgriego

Mmmmmmmmmm ,,,Esto me hace acordar a las memorias sony ,optimizadas para audio.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La entrada y salida del USB es data (On - Off) así que no se que quieren filtrar , después la PC lo convierte en audio , mejoremos la placa de audio entonces ¿no?


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## analogico

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La entrada y salida del USB es data (On - Off) así que no se que quieren filtrar , después la PC lo convierte en audio , mejoremos la placa de audio entonces ¿no?



filtar billeteras


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mejor busquen en diyaudio un tema sobre ese bicho. Hay una parva de estupideces audiofilas hasta que lo analizo un chabon que experto en diseño EMI y desculó lo que hace (nada) y por que trae muchos problemas en conexiones USB ya que es no se que tipo de filtro en las lineas de Vcc y señal. Vale la pena leerlo...


----------



## Juan Jose

JJJ sin comentarios. 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo veo un tanto "Fálico"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor  no apoyarse en el parlante :loco:


----------



## EdgardoCas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo veo un tanto "Fálico"



Tiene un sonido muy penetrante...


----------



## cyverlarva

Trabajo como un salame 10 hs por dia, y estos hacen plata con estas cosas. Me siento un idiota.

http://www.entreq.com/products/accessories-17667732







Y esta esta barbara






Vas con el filtro de cuerito en el bolsillo y sos un capo.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego

cyverlarva dijo:


> Trabajo como un salame 10 hs por dia, y estos hacen plata con estas cosas. Me siento un idiota.
> 
> http://www.entreq.com/products/accessories-17667732
> 
> 
> http://h24-resize.s3.amazonaws.com/143646/32143650-r4T8U.jpg
> 
> Y esta esta barbara
> 
> http://h24-original.s3.amazonaws.com/143646/12438252-FPatG.jpg
> 
> Vas con el filtro de cuerito en el bolsillo y sos un capo.
> 
> Saludos



* Pero que bien presentada que esta esa,,,,,,Patraña.  Esto es como los espejitos que los españoles les cambiaban por oro a los indios.

*

Pd ,,,No te da curiosidad el saber que tiene en su interior ese misterioso filtro de bolsita.

*Saludos.*


----------



## Fogonazo

cyverlarva dijo:


> Trabajo como un salame 10 hs por dia, y estos hacen plata con estas cosas. Me siento un idiota.










​


> Y esta esta barbara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vas con el filtro de cuerito en el bolsillo y sos un capo.
> 
> Saludos




​


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> * Pero que bien presentada que esta esa,,,,,,Patraña.  Esto es como los espejitos que los españoles les cambiaban por oro a los indios.
> 
> *
> 
> Pd ,,,No te da curiosidad el saber que tiene en su interior ese misterioso filtro de bolsita.
> 
> *Saludos.*




Justamente se describe en la página

Vibb eaters..and what they do !

If you remember your basic Physics lessons you will know that you cannot get rid of energy but simply convert it into another form. This is a fundamental law of physic's and of course nature. We have choosen a route that converts un-wanted energy into heat, as this is the least harmful to our precious musical signal.

‘Vibb eaters’ consist largely of our own dedicated copper-based sand mixture with the addition of small quantities of, amongst other things , specific precious metals. The properties of this mixture offers very interesting characteristics, particularly in the areas of magnetic fields, field effects, as well as dealing with physical vibration & surface energy. When you place a ‘Vibb eater’ on top of your loudspeaker speaker or on top of your electronic equipment the vibrations and various magnetic fields that come from the box's are absorbed, then through the mechanical friction between the copper granular mixture the excess energy is converted into very low level heat.

It's easiest to experience first hand the effect Vibbeaters have on your speaker by simply placing one ( there are a number of different sizes & weights for different speaker or electronic's cabinets) on top of your speaker while music is playing through them. Placing your hand on the speaker you should find that it is now almost free from vibrations but If you then move your hand/fingers and touch the ‘Vibb eater’ you will sense a great deal of activity, especially near the very top of the Vibbeater.

Guess where all the energy has gone ?

O sea, me recuerda las bolsitas con piedras que se colgaban el los cable de audio, y en este caso, pues simplemente se colocan encima de las cajas de los parlantes o por alrededores, para absorver las "malas vibraciones y/o malas energías" o algo así






Me imagino que poco importa lo que contengan las bolsitas, e incluso puede que sea un verso la descripción de la página .
El timo es demasiado evidente, pero esta claro, que se produce dado que lo siguen comprando 
Y lo mejor, teniendo en cuenta el precio de venta y el costo de manufactura, que no creo que sea para arruinarlo al vendedor

Me hace recordar, si me permiten en offtopic, alla a mediados de los 90, cuando vi por tv que un tipo de lleno se guita vendiendo latas de aire de diferentes partes del mundo (según él), y quede alucinado al ver que lograse vender eso.


----------



## yosimiro

hellfire4 dijo:


> Me hace recordar, si me permiten en offtopic, alla a mediados de los 90, cuando vi por tv que un tipo de lleno se guita vendiendo latas de *aire *de diferentes partes del mundo (según él), y quede alucinado al ver que lograse vender eso.




Más respeto con *el producto*,que según sé, *es una combinación perfectamente calculada* de Nitrógeno, Oxígeno, y una serie de otros gases, que mantienen un equilibrio, tán eficiente, que es apto para la vida.


No es poca cosa.

Bastante tiempo me llevó la fórmula.

Pero......

Esto yá se trató en este benemérito post.
*
¡¡Hay que leer!!*


----------



## EdgardoCas

En casa hace rato largo que uso un accesorio similar, y desconocía esta cualidad; pero sí, hoy hice la prueba de sacarlo y ¡si! ¡cumplía su función!
El chorizo de tela relleno con arena para frenar el chiflete que entra por debajo de la puerta: ¡funciona!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sorprendente!!!!
Lo pones sobre el baffle y el parlante deja de vibrar... no vas a escuchar nada...

En cuanto a los gases... nada mejor que las lentejas o porotos colorados, aparte de que no vibran... pprrrrrrrrrrfffffffsssssssss... uuuuhhhh.... que feo....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Esta "bolsa " es mucho mejor. Una buena bota de vino. Con unos tragos la música suena mejor ¡¡¡ y es más barato !!!!.
Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo veo un tanto "Fálico"



haa esos son los famosos parlantes al palo,
como dicen
 ''puse la musica al palo''
 ahora entendió el dicho


----------



## pppppo

Perdon, no entendi bien lo que tenes que hacer con la bolsita ???


----------



## Fogonazo

pppppo dijo:


> Perdon, no entendi bien lo que tenes que hacer con la bolsita ???


Mejor  preguntes


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se parece a una que tengo llena de bastones de gel , se freeza , se envuelve en la cerveza y se pega por su velcro


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se parece a una que tengo llena de bastones de gel , se freeza , se envuelve en la cerveza y se pega por su velcro



La ubico, y la diferencia principal entre esa y la otra, pues que la 1º es realmente útil
Y hasta de seguro te puedes comprar unas cuantas en comparación de precios.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y unas cuantas cervezas también


----------



## hellfire4

Aquí tengo otra, no se si estará:

Se trata de una plataforma para el ampli, que por lo que leo, es extremadamente eficiente ante las resonancias y con una gran estabilidad, con el traductor y retoque de mi parte:

Tiene un muelle neumático, depósito de aire auxiliar extra grande , sistema de soporte lateral muelle helicoidal, varillas de acero endurecido que conectan la placa superior a la placa inferior. Los amortiguadores selectivo en frecuencia unidos a la parte inferior de la placa superior y el peso de lastre en la bandeja inferior (evidentemente lo que parecen ser discos de las pesas que uno arma en el gimnasio).







Fuente:
http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina24.htm


----------



## blanko001

Esa plataforma para amplificador parece más un instrumento geológico para la medición de los sismos.  Acabo de revisar la página y no sé como se puede tener fe en cosas tan absurdas. Apuesto a que más frecuencias entran por el cable de alimentación, aparatos de telecomunicación y miles de perturbaciones electromagnéticas de todo tipo; que por la vibración de la mesa. Quizás al oprimir un botón en ese ampli se genere el equivalente a un "tsunami electrónico" interno y devastador para los oídos superhumanos. 

Creo que unas cuantas "mesitas" de esas le faltan a éste cuarto:
http://www.magazine-audio.com/mythe-et-realite-de-la-hifi/


----------



## Nuyel

Pues con discos de vinilo tendría sentido, lo que no se es si tendría efecto realmente, los CD no creo que sean tan sensibles ya que son digitales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que bronca tengo con el tema de los vinilos!!!!
Los hdmp de las discograficas nos vendieron durante años musica mal grabada con la loudness war y ahora sacan mejores grabaciones en vinilo.
Hdrmp!!!! Voy a visitar a los rusos para que me presten todos los vinilos digitalizados....

Ya hice la catarsis del dia...


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que bronca tengo con el tema de los vinilos!!!!
> Los hdmp de las discograficas nos vendieron durante años musica mal grabada con la loudness war y ahora sacan mejores grabaciones en vinilo.
> Hdrmp!!!! Voy a visitar a los rusos para que me presten todos los vinilos digitalizados....
> 
> Ya hice la catarsis del dia...



Dato interesante, no conocía eso de la loudness war






Um, tenía otra cuestión que detesto que suele ser también culpa de las editoras, siendo otro tema, pero se lo dedicare en otra parte, cosa que ya hice , y claro, como pasa con el sonido, pues una vez hecha la macana, pues no se puede remediar


----------



## elgriego

Este Muchacho Paisano de Nuestro Amigo Daniel,,,La tiene Un Poquita Clara,en cuanto a la guerra del volumen.







Saludos.


----------



## cyverlarva

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que bronca tengo con el tema de los vinilos!!!!
> Los hdmp de las discograficas nos vendieron durante años musica mal grabada con la loudness war y ahora sacan mejores grabaciones en vinilo.
> Hdrmp!!!! Voy a visitar a los rusos para que me presten todos los vinilos digitalizados....
> 
> Ya hice la catarsis del dia...



+1 Estoy bajando rips de vinilos que estan sonando muy bien. MFSL hay para divertirse.

Saludos


----------



## elgriego

*Un Nuevo aporte para la diversion general,,,es que nunca se terminan.

http://avacablog.avacab-online.com/cual-es-el-mejor-cable-de-altavoz/


Saludos.*


----------



## EdgardoCas

Encontraron en wikipedia lo del efecto pelicular y le dieron en toda presentación; después para mejorar el cable le agregan... una película de plata al cable de cobre!!!!

"...Una vez que tenemos el cobre de la mayor pureza, la única mejora posible pasa por añadir plata en su superficie para mejorar notablemente su comportamiento, sobre todo en altas frecuencias..."

PD..: ¿cómo se mide la distorsión en un cable?


----------



## elgriego

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Encontraron en wikipedia lo del efecto pelicular y le dieron en toda presentación; después para mejorar el cable le agregan... una película de plata al cable de cobre!!!!
> 
> "...Una vez que tenemos el cobre de la mayor pureza, la única mejora posible pasa por añadir plata en su superficie para mejorar notablemente su comportamiento, sobre todo en altas frecuencias..."
> 
> PD..: ¿cómo se mide la distorsión en un cable?




* Eso es un misterio estimado,guardado bajo doscientas llaves ,,,pero que roban con eso,  roban y mal.


Saludos.
*


----------



## blanko001

Si alguien quiere unos cables para comprobar y derrochar un poco de dinero... http://www.goertzaudio.com/contents/en-us/d22_why_choose_goertz.html

PD: cada día estoy mas tentado a montar una factoría de estos "supercomponentes" para audio de "altura"...


----------



## elgriego

blanko001 dijo:


> Si alguien quiere unos cables para comprobar y derrochar un poco de dinero... http://www.goertzaudio.com/contents/en-us/d22_why_choose_goertz.html
> 
> PD: cada día estoy mas tentado a montar una factoría de estos "supercomponentes" para audio de "altura"...



* Nos asociamos colega.


Saludos.
*


----------



## el-rey-julien

ya somos tres, yo pongo la maquina que saca el oxigeno del cobre 



> La primera conclusión es que los cables que utilizaremos para conectar nuestras cajas acústicas deben estar fabricados con cobre libre de oxígeno. Hay que buscar la leyenda OFC (Oxygen Free Cooper) en la cubierta del cable o en sus especificaciones.


----------



## blanko001

Entre chiste y broma...  Montamos una buena fabrica con teorías extrañas a cerca del audio. Necesitamos cera de abejas, cables de grafeno, quizás unos cables Litz a base de superconductores, transistores con semiconductores hallados en meteoritos, aislantes de roca lunar... y otras cosillas. Eso para empezar. Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

y quien seria el jefe de la banda  jajajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS

El que tenga mas labia e inventiva


----------



## blanko001

Por cierto... sería legal o publicación engañosa? el caso es que está listo el contrato jajaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo no se nada señor juez
mi tarea solo era quitar el oxigeno del cobre


----------



## EdgardoCas

Por favor, muchachos!


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## hellfire4

blanko001 dijo:


> Entre chiste y broma...  Montamos una buena fabrica con teorías extrañas a cerca del audio. Necesitamos cera de abejas, cables de grafeno, quizás unos cables Litz a base de superconductores, transistores con semiconductores hallados en meteoritos, aislantes de roca lunar... y otras cosillas. Eso para empezar. Saludos





Es una interesante variante de la frase que habia publicado antes:


----------



## SKYFALL

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que bronca tengo con el tema de los vinilos!!!!
> Los hdmp de las discograficas nos vendieron durante años musica mal grabada con la loudness war y ahora sacan mejores grabaciones en vinilo.
> Hdrmp!!!! Voy a visitar a los rusos para que me presten todos los vinilos digitalizados....
> 
> Ya hice la catarsis del dia...



Yo tambien comparto tu opinion, casi el 70% de los vinilos antiguos que poseo presentan un sonido muy deficiente, pero el año pasado me compre unos LP's en Gringolandia de Lana del Rey y para mi, se escucha muy parecido al CD, tal vez algo mejor.


----------



## hellfire4

Marketing:

crear consumidores mal informados que tomen decisiones irracionales


----------



## DOSMETROS

Marketing :

Crear nuevas necesidades irrenunciables que antes no existian !


----------



## hellfire4

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marketing :
> 
> Crear nuevas necesidades irrenunciables que antes no existian !








Duro y conciso


----------



## SKYFALL

Marketing:

Comprar LP's fabricados en el año 2014 y decir que tienen un sonido superior al de un CD...


----------



## angelwind

Ferchito dijo:


> Yo tambien comparto tu opinion, casi el 70% de los vinilos antiguos que poseo presentan un sonido muy deficiente, pero el año pasado me compre unos LP's en Gringolandia de Lana del Rey y para mi, se escucha muy parecido al CD, tal vez algo mejor.


Mmm.. tal vez eso sea porque tus añejos vinilos son IND. ARG....
El prensado de los antiguos vinilos argentinos era bastante malo tirando a espantoso...
Tengo vinilos de los 70s hechos en USA o alguno inglés con sonidos excelentes y rangos dinámicos muy aceptables para un vinilo...
Es más... por ejemplo tengo una versión USA de "Tea for the tillerman" de Cat Stevens y el mismo disco Argentino... Y la diferencia entre uno y otro es abismal... siendo la misma grabación... obviamente falla el prensado y probablemente la calidad del vinilo...


----------



## elgriego

Hola,Algo que ocurrio en nuestro pais,por esas fechas ,tiene que ver con la crisis del petroleo de los 70,que entre todo lo que provoco a nivel politico y social,tambien afecto la produccion de los Long play,simples etc. Debido a los costos y falta de material,las prensadoras y productoras de nuestro pais ,no tuvieron mejor idea que derretir placas de vinilo que no se habian vendido y reutilizar el material,lo que provoco discos ,fragiles ,quebradizos,y de pauperrima calidad.

Yo tambien tengo muchos discos Americanos e ingleses,de los 70 ,Rock simfonico ,pop y es increible com suenan,mas alla del desgaste propio del material.

Saludos.


----------



## angelwind

elgriego dijo:


> Hola,Algo que ocurrio en nuestro pais,por esas fechas ,tiene que ver con la crisis del petroleo de los 70,que entre todo lo que provoco a nivel politico y social,tambien afecto la produccion de los Long play,simples etc. Debido a los costos y falta de material,las prensadoras y productoras de nuestro pais ,no tuvieron mejor idea que derretir placas de vinilo que no se habian vendido y reutilizar el material,lo que provoco discos ,fragiles ,quebradizos,y de pauperrima calidad.
> 
> Yo tambien tengo muchos discos Americanos e ingleses,de los 70 ,Rock simfonico ,pop y es increible com suenan,mas alla del desgaste propio del material.
> 
> Saludos.


Si, ese tipo de prácticas eran habituales. Pero no creo que fuera sólo eso. Las prensas para imprimir vinilos eran las mismas que usó Blas Parera para el himno nacional...
La excepción quizás era EMI, que prensaba con calidad aceptable, pero igualmente lejos de USA o Europa.


----------



## ocarbone

Observacion, cuando se graba y se masteriza se realiza en forma digital, que sentido tiene, ponerlo en un vinilo?, solo melancolia, snobismo, romanticismo, revive la industria de las puas y la bandejas.  Lastima que no se abaratan los reproductores  de 24Bits/96Khz en adelante, y podriamos disfrutar mas aproximadamente a la realidad de la musica.
Para la mayoria de las personas con la calidad CD basta, la discucion viene con los armonicos de la musica 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Para la mayoria de las personas con la calidad CD basta, la discucion viene con los armonicos de la musica


Cual es la discusión por los armónicos??


----------



## ocarbone

Sepa disculpar Dr., no era mi intencion abrir abrir un nuevo intercambio de conceptos, sino tratar de explicarme respecto a que existen formatos de reproduccion que permiten una mejor apreciacion en amplitud ondas en DB y vibraciones de las notas musicales, que se aprecian mejor que en un CD, y que no son masivamente comercializados.
Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva

ocarbone dijo:


> Sepa disculpar Dr., no era mi intencion abrir abrir un nuevo intercambio de conceptos, sino tratar de explicarme respecto a que existen formatos de reproduccion que permiten una mejor apreciacion en amplitud ondas en DB y vibraciones de las notas musicales, que se aprecian mejor que en un CD, y que no son masivamente comercializados.
> Saludos




What!!!!!!!!! Salvo que seas un hibrido muercielago-hombre los 16 bits y los 44khz del cd sirven para darte un hermoso ancho de banda de 20 a 20khz que te permite apreciar todo el espectro de audiofrecuencias. Los 24 bits y tooodaaaa la parafernalia de muestreos solo sirven para masterizar, ya que por el tipo de procesos que ahi se usan si sirven. Si te voy a dar la razon que las grabaciones para "audiofilo" studiomaster, MFSL, Xrcd y bla bla bla estan mejor mezcladas y mejor masterizadas y como resultado dan por lo general una version mas natural. Nada mas.


----------



## hellfire4

Me encontre con este:






http://pwbelectronics.co.uk/product/odl/PWB_One_Drop_Liquid.pdf

Por la minucia de 100 libras

Un fragmento a hacer hincapie:

P.W.B. Special One Drop Liquid possesses a most
extraordinary property. The human senses, in
common with the requirements of all living
material including trees and all other green plants,
have evolved the requirements for forward facing
light energy

All Compact Discs should have a drop of the Special One Drop Liquid
applied to both sides and spread across the surface using a finger tip. The
surface can be dried with a cloth or a paper tissue. Vinyl records should
have a drop of the Liquid applied to the particular area on the record which
has the run off groove on both sides of the disc. The outside faces of the
disc sleeve or disc housing should also be treated.

To ascertain the effect of the One Drop Liquid on any object, it is only
necessary to initially stand the small bottle containing the Liquid on the
face of the object. ALL transparent material within a listening room,
including glass windows, clock faces, wrist watch faces, TV screens, the
lenses of eye glasses etc. and display windows on equipment should all be
treated. It is only necessary to apply one drop of the Liquid to the corner
of a glass window for the beneficial effect to be heard


----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, me tope con eso, ni más ni menos que el tatam tatam:
El toma wattgate 381 











Una descripción, aunque a modo de mofa:

Ni más ni menos que el toma eléctrico que mejorara la calidad de sonido en cualquier dispositivo conectado a él. El chapado en oro de 24k y los "contactos endurecidos con tratamiento térmico" son los que hacen que la magia funcione .


----------



## SKYFALL

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bueno, me tope con eso, ni más ni menos que el tatam tatam:
> El toma wattgate 381
> 
> http://www.wattgate.com/images/products/381MeasurementLarge.jpg
> http://www.hiendy.com/hififorum/data/attachment/forum/201301/06/025700ceccpakwawuwwycy.jpg
> 
> Una descripción, aunque a modo de mofa:
> 
> Ni más ni menos que el toma eléctrico que mejorara la calidad de sonido en cualquier dispositivo conectado a él. El chapado en oro de 24k y los "contactos endurecidos con tratamiento térmico" son los que hacen que la magia funcione .



Pero esta nueva si esta de antología, tanta fidelidad de audio potenciada desde una tomacorriente doble tipo Leviton que no alcanza a valer ni 1 Obama, lo mejor es que la tomacorriente "mejorara la calidad de sonido en cualquier dispositivo conectado a él" 

Osea que si le conecto la licuadora, sonará mas diafano y con mayor realismo el motorcito aquel...


----------



## djwash

La serigrafia de esa toma es de muy alta calidad vieron?

Dame 3!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si la tapa de aluminio es maciza , sin duda mejora la celestialidad del sonido , ahora , si es de chapa estampada , ya no


----------



## diegomj1973

Si la tapa dice "SINE" => tiene que salir seno, nomás .

¿O saldrá otra cosa de esos enchufes?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Nono , no importa el momento en que enchufes , se sincronizará automáticamente a seno


----------



## elgriego

*Todos los dias nos siguen sorprendiendo con estos avances de la ciencia,,, a veces les juro ,devolveria mi titulo de tecnico ,e ingeniero, para no seguir sufriendo el descreimiento, que estos conocimiento me provocan, en relacion a estos prodigios casi magicos.!!!


Pd,,,,no podriamos inventar algo asi  ,digo para sacarle plata,,unos billetitos, al sector high end,que adquiere y consume todas estas novedades y maravillas de realce del sonido ,e incluso discute con fe ciega,los resultados audibles de estos adminiculos :loco:,,,,,para pensarlo no ???



Saludos.*


----------



## diegomj1973

Viéndolo detenidamente, el modo de sacarle algún billetito rápido a algún desprevenido del círculo HIGH END ó HI 10 (según el gran WILLY PATRAÑA) parecería consistir solo en escribirle "AUDIO GRADE" a casi cualquier cosa que necesites usar en tu cadena de audio (digamos, hasta el paño con el que tendríamos que limpiar los equipos, para no degradar esos tonos puros, vió???) .

Esos de las tomitas SINE son SINE...SCRÚPULOS .

PD: me mató lo del número de serie!!! Baaaahhh... Y con la estrellita, quedás como un Sheriff!!!.


----------



## hellfire4

Aca hay otro, más o menos adaptado el texto :

Descubrimos que durante la reproducción, una cantidad significativa de luz láser residual rebota alrededor dentro de un CD. Esta luz residual finalmente encuentra su camino de regreso al receptor, creando fluctuaciones. CD Stoplight fue desarrollado para reducir las pasivamente los efectos de la luz residual que en última instancia provocan fluctuaciones. Mediante la absorción de la luz residual en el transporte de manera pasiva, en lugar de tratar de reducir sus efectos electrónicamente, se reduce la fluctuación en la fuente, mantenimiento así la cadena de reproducción.

Se entrega con un aplicador especial, CD Stoplight es fácil de aplicar. No es tóxico, es respetuoso del medio ambiente y no causa escamas o irritación en la piel. Los discos compactos tratados con CD Stoplight suenan más neutrales, menos agitados y significativamente más francos.











Ahora, ver para creer XD. 
Me suena parecido a lo de las gotas de antes (poco más arriba)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aca hay otro, más o menos adaptado el texto :
> 
> Descubrimos que durante la reproducción, una cantidad significativa de luz láser residual rebota alrededor dentro de un CD. Esta luz residual finalmente encuentra su camino de regreso al receptor, creando fluctuaciones. CD Stoplight fue desarrollado para reducir las pasivamente los efectos de la luz residual que en última instancia provocan fluctuaciones. Mediante la absorción de la luz residual en el transporte de manera pasiva, en lugar de tratar de reducir sus efectos electrónicamente, se reduce la fluctuación en la fuente, mantenimiento así la cadena de reproducción.
> 
> Se entrega con un aplicador especial, CD Stoplight es fácil de aplicar. No es tóxico, es respetuoso del medio ambiente y no causa escamas o irritación en la piel. Los discos compactos tratados con CD Stoplight suenan más neutrales, menos agitados y significativamente más francos.
> 
> http://store.acousticsounds.com/images/large/S_STOPLITE__12484__06242009023654-693.jpg
> 
> http://stereo.vn/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/CD-Stop-Light-2-R.jpg


----------



## yosimiro

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aca hay otro, más o menos adaptado el texto :
> 
> Descubrimos que durante la reproducción, una cantidad significativa de luz láser residual rebota alrededor dentro de un CD. Esta luz residual finalmente encuentra su camino de regreso al receptor, creando fluctuaciones. CD Stoplight fue desarrollado para reducir las pasivamente los efectos de la luz residual que en última instancia provocan fluctuaciones. Mediante la absorción de la luz residual en el transporte de manera pasiva, en lugar de tratar de reducir sus efectos electrónicamente, se reduce la fluctuación en la fuente, mantenimiento así la cadena de reproducción.
> 
> Se entrega con un aplicador especial, CD Stoplight es fácil de aplicar. No es tóxico, es respetuoso del medio ambiente y no causa escamas o irritación en la piel. Los discos compactos tratados con CD Stoplight suenan más neutrales, menos agitados y significativamente más francos.
> 
> http://store.acousticsounds.com/images/large/S_STOPLITE__12484__06242009023654-693.jpg
> 
> http://stereo.vn/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/CD-Stop-Light-2-R.jpg
> 
> Ahora, ver para creer XD.
> Me suena parecido a lo de las gotas de antes (poco más arriba)




Entonces propongo, "inventar", una compactera con el  solo el fín de aplicar el "stop light" más parejo.
Esas rendijas que se crean por el trazo irregular, deben tener concecuencias *nefastas* a nivel *"auditivo"*


----------



## Kebra

Hace un par de días me topé con algo realmente notable. 

Viveza argenta.

Tiren a la calle sus equipos de audio y compren esto:

http://www.acousticintegrity.com/acousticintegrity/Holophonics.html


Parece que van a llevarlo a las misiones a MARTE. No es broma, lean un poco el site.

Algunos "testimonios" dicen que se puede "oler" el sonido. 
Me morí muerto.

Ah, hay algo que me ofende ya, dicen que colaboró con Pink Floyd. Sí, seguro, porque Alan Parsons es un gil que de audio no sabe nada.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Kebra, Hugo Zuccarelli fue el encargado de efectos holofónicos en el disco the Final Cut de pink Floyd, fijate en la contratapa del mismo que figura una mención de tales efectos. Estos se escuchan en forma completa unicamente usando auriculares intracanal. Un saludo, sergio.


----------



## Nuyel

> Cylindrical sound waves have a natural dispersion in a linear way, which translates to more sound at long distances and less sound at closer distances


Conocía de parlantes que transmitían linealmente el sonido a costa de no dispersarlo, pero no de uno que lo hiciera exponencial mientras se dispersa para tener un volumen lineal D:


----------



## Kebra

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola Kebra, Hugo Zuccarelli fue el encargado de efectos holofónicos en el disco the Final Cut de pink Floyd, fijate en la contratapa del mismo que figura una mención de tales efectos. Estos se escuchan en forma completa unicamente usando auriculares intracanal. Un saludo, sergio.



Curiosamente ese disco yo (en mi locura personal) no lo reconozco ni registro como obra de Pink Floyd. Los previos y los siguientes los tengo todos, pero The Final Cut es un capricho de Waters. Solista no lo banco y lo hago responsable de la separación de Floyd y si lo veo le pego seguramente. 

Así que jamás podría saber quien colaboró. Pero mi rechazo es por la parte donde manda fruta con que el sonido debe salir de un solo punto en el universo y "videncias" semejantes.

Desde que se inventó el primer aparatejo de audio que están dando vueltas con 5.1, 7.1, cuadrafonía, y un desgraciado que hizo un sistema con 30 (treinta) subwoofers para un living. Tenemos 2 oídos. Lo único cierto que menciona el sujeto es el Q-Sound que podés escucharlo en el disco de Madonna Immaculate Collection, pero no es nada mas que una aprovechamiento casi perfecto del Stereo. 

Se reiteran conceptos como "se siente" "es real" "limpieza" y no veo ni media ecuación ni explicación o demostración científica del asunto.

Perdón pero para mi, lo que no se puede demostrar con ciencia, es verso.

Y quienes lo alaban son vendedores de pachuli, astrólogos y tarotistas. Marilyn Ferguson, autora de un libro para "comprender la nueva era". Debe ser amiga de Romaniuk. 

Uno de la NASA dice que tiene una "transparencia prístina". Mostráme los datos de respuesta en frecuencia y distorsión, pedazo de delincuente!  :cabezon:

Transparencia prístina... Si es transparente es un vidrio, tirálo!  

Hace rato que no te leía Sergio, andás perdido en otros posts que no sigo quizá.

Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro

Concuerdo en que *casi* todo eso es verso.

Pero la cuadrafonía, es algo perceptible, así como esos 5.1 etc.(de allí a que sea util, es materia opinable).

La capacidad estereofónica del oido, no posibilita o limita la capacidad de oir o distinguir muchas fuentes, *sino que se refiere a direcciones.*
Podemos percibir, si algo suena delante nuestro, a nuestras espaldas, arriba, abajo, a la derecha o la izquierda.
Así como podemos percibir el desplazamiento de esas fuentes sonoras.

Y agrego, el utilizar fuentes sonoras múltiples, no comienza con la electrónica.

En el Renacimiento, se componían obras para 4 o más coros simultaneos(buscar *Gabrieli.*)

Y antes de eso, un tal Ockeghem, llegó a componer un *Deo gratia*, para 36 voces.


----------



## elgriego

Buenos dias ,Ustedes saben que mayoritariamente ,comparto con ustedes la opinion acerca de estos dislates del audio ,pero en esta ocasion,siento discrepar con ustedes,pero lo de zucarelli funciona,y no es algo nuevo,de esto se hablo en revistas especializadas de alta fidelidad,y tambien salio un articulo en popular electronics, en su reporte de equipos de finales de los 70,el invento de este muchacho ,llamado ringo,es un sensor binaural,que permite distinguir la procedencia ,altura y direccion de diferentes sonidos,claro que el efecto se aprecia con auriculares,en el trabajo de ushuaia a la quiaca de Leon Giego,Gustavo santaolalla, se puede percibir,y darse cuenta la direccion desde donde canta leon,que tiene una cascada a determinada altura ,y cosas que no son comunes en la escucha habitual en un sistema estereo convencional,es mas el efecto se distingue hasta con un solo oido.

Pd, Voy a desempolvar el disco,para volver a comprobar empiricamente mis apreciaciones. 


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro

elgriego dijo:


> Buenos dias ,Ustedes saben que mayoritariamente ,comparto con ustedes la opinion acerca de estos dislates del audio ,pero en esta ocasion,siento discrepar con ustedes,pero lo de zucarelli funciona,y no es algo nuevo,de esto se hablo en revistas especializadas de alta fidelidad,y tambien salio un articulo en popular electronics, en su reporte de equipos de finales de los 70,el invento de este muchacho ,llamado ringo,es un sensor binaural,que permite distinguir la procedencia ,altura y direccion de diferentes sonidos,claro que el efecto se aprecia con auriculares,en el trabajo de ushuaia a la quiaca de Leon Giego,Gustavo santaolalla, se puede percibir,y darse cuenta la direccion desde donde canta leon,que tiene una cascada a determinada altura ,y cosas que no son comunes en la escucha habitual en un sistema estereo convencional,es mas el efecto se distingue hasta con un solo oido.
> 
> Pd, Voy a desempolvar el disco,para volver a comprobar empiricamente mis apreciaciones.
> 
> 
> Saludos.



Por eso es que dije...



yosimiro dijo:


> *Pero la cuadrafonía, es algo perceptible, así como esos 5.1 etc.*(de allí a que sea util, es materia opinable).
> 
> La capacidad estereofónica del oido, no posibilita *o limita* la capacidad de oir o distinguir muchas fuentes, * se refiere a direcciones.*
> *Podemos percibir,* si algo suena delante nuestro, a nuestras espaldas, arriba, abajo, a la derecha o la izquierda.
> *Así como podemos percibir el desplazamiento de esas fuentes sonoras.*


----------



## Nuyel

No es cuestionable esa capacidad del oído, lo cuestionable es que un altavoz pueda reproducirlo, el oído no es tan idiota como para engañarlo así, con audífonos impulsas directamente la presión acústica al oído obstruyendo el canal e interferencias, pero con las bocinas, el oído es capaz de reconocer la fuente, la ubicación y su distancia, de lo contrario no tendríamos sistemas de sonido envolvente con tantas bocinas para instalar hasta en el techo de la habitación.

Lo otro es lo de ondas cilíndricas, aun si el emisor es un cilindro estas ondas se deformaran en una esfera, o en este caso, más como un huevo, lo que causaría ondas cilíndricas es que haya medios de distinta densidades, por lo que la propagación del sonido seria cilíndrica dentro del medio mientras que se disipa en el medio de diferente densidad, esto ocurre en el mar donde las ondas se dispersan por el agua de una forma cilíndrica cuando la esfera choca con la superficie y el suelo, pero esas ya son distancias bastante grandes.


----------



## hellfire4

Hay ocasiones que uno busca expresar la manera en que se manejan aquellos que publicitan lo que solemos ver por estos lados, y claro, y a veces se dice que el humor tiende a llegar mas que la seriedad:


----------



## DOSMETROS

Rubro : Altavoces Ambientales  Audiófilo Jardinero 

Parlantito de 4 1/2 en tacho plástico , el par 14.000 Mauris ( 875 Trups)













_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-622700127-altavoces-ambientales-bose-freespace-51-_JM_


----------



## ni

No es highend, pero ...

http://www.gigabyte.com.mx/Motherboard/GP-OP-AMP-rev-10#ov


OP-AMP
Typical Sound characteristics

OP-AMP A 
Burr-Brown - OPA2111KP
Similar to LM4562 with added tender and sweet touch of sound. Suitable for light music, new age & instrumental.	 


OP-AMP B 
Linear Technology - LT1358CN8
Thick and charming mid-frequency range with average definition. Suitable for operas and vocals.	 

OP-AMP C 
Analog Devices - AD827JNZ
Very good at sound filed forming. Extensions to high and low frequency are superb. Suitable for big sound filed playback such as symphonies.	 


Pues ahora para escuchar ópera y luego instrumental hay que apagar la PC y cambiar el operacional ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

.


----------



## capitanp

Ayer soñé con un Motherboard con salida de audio valvular, ha no para, no era un sueño


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El nivel de estupidez audiofila esta llegando a valores epicos...


----------



## lincesur

El colmo vamos
http://www.monoandstereo.com/2016/09/gobel-high-end-lacorde-statement.html
un saludo


----------



## SKYFALL

Ya ni siquiera la definición de estupidez sera apropiada para describir a esta orda de ignoramus, la verdad a creo que alguien bastante estupido no se dejaria meter estas tarjetas ni con ic's audiofilos ni válvulas incorporadas


----------



## hellfire4

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El nivel de estupidez audiofila esta llegando a valores epicos...



Puede seguir aumentando, dado que por lo visto no parece tener limites.
Y es lo que concluyo luego de cada ejemplo expuesto y encontrado





capitanp dijo:


> Ayer soñé con un Motherboard con salida de audio valvular, ha no para, no era un sueño
> 
> 
> http://www.techwarelabs.com/reviews/motherboard/ax4ge_tube-g/images/tubesound-2.jpg



¿Que no era que los chips había desplazado completamente a los bulbos?
Al menos eso llegue a leer en tecnología militar, de que cuando antes de usaban en lugar de los chips, no eran afectados por los EMP.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Lo de la válvula en la etapa de audio de la PC, no sé si es audiófilo o qué; lo que no se puede negar es que el sonido ES totalmente diferente, para bien o para mal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Lo de la válvula en la etapa de audio de la PC, no sé si es audiófilo o qué; lo que no se puede negar es que el sonido ES totalmente diferente, para bien o para mal.


Si, pero se puede lograr lo mismo con un poco de software y sacar de ahí a esa porquería que calienta todo el mobo y sus alrededores


----------



## elgriego

Porque odias asi a las valvulas Dr. Zoidberg,,,,poooooooooorqueeeee.???




Pd ,me encanto el cable USB de bajo ruido.:loco:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Jajaja!!!
No las "odeo", solo que son una tecnologia completamente obsoleta para cualquier estandar mefianamente moderno y completamente incompatible con los requerimientos termicos de los mobo moderno. Ocupa el tamaño de 6 o 7 microptocesadores y disipan el mismo calor que uno de ellos para entregar una señal de audio muy  distorsionada.
Repito, si quieren distorsion no ha falta usar valvulas: con un pedal de efectox de viola electrica o con software se puede lograr el mismo efecto girando una perilla o haciendo click con el mouse, sin generar calor inutil y sin usar cosas que se dañan con el tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No cambies el coche 

Comprate una lectora de CD valvulosa  

¿ Cómo será el Conversor digital a analógico . . . valvular ? 








_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-618087939-lectora-de-cds-valvular-prima-luna-prologue-classic-cd-_JM_


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y seguro que hay estupidos pensando en ser top con una bosta de esas


----------



## Kebra




----------



## Kebra

Mi Technics de 300 dólares tiene THD 0.007 y resp. de 2Hz a 20KHz. Puedo venderla en 150.000 mangos!


----------



## elgriego

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No cambies el coche
> 
> Comprate una lectora de CD valvulosa
> 
> ¿ Cómo será el Conversor digital a analógico . . . valvular ?
> 
> 
> https://http2.mlstatic.com/lectora-...ic-cd-D_NQ_NP_7231-MLA5186458760_102013-F.jpg
> 
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-618087939-lectora-de-cds-valvular-prima-luna-prologue-classic-cd-_JM_



*  Seguramente debe utilizar microvalvulas,para el amp de rf,circuito de servo,amp de error etc etc,,y lo que debe ser interesante de ver,es el micro y sus memorias valvulares......*

Pd,53 lucas,se ve que estos la platan la defecan.

Saludos.


----------



## ni

Este "bicho" es a válvulas, de 200w, refrigeración líquida, controlado por microprocesador:

http://www.audiopowerlabs.com/833tnt-monoblock-amplifier/













*Main power: 95V to 260V, 50Hz-60Hz (13A nominal current @ 120V) *




Como pueden ver en el último video del 50tnt, pues no tiene mala ingeniería, pero todo esto por usar válvulas, ahhh, y se me olvidaba, solo cuesta 170 000 USD. Lo bueno es que en el "highend" ya empiezan a "creer" en las fuentes conmutadas.


----------



## angelwind

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-640035968-transparent-audio-cable-xlr-interconexbal-super-new-5-g-_JM_
Lo que hace la inflación, che!!


----------



## cyverlarva

Sabes que me hace reir, no que alguien disfrute con esto, sino que te quiera discutir que este coso hace la diferencia entre "calidades" y para darle contexto te enumera las experiencias sensoriales que le provocan.

He escuchado varios Primaluna, y varios McIntosh, y suenan lindo, pero nada que no pueda reproducir en mi casa con un dsp, y APO Equalizer y mis equipos. 
Tener que bancarme un discurso sobre estados sensoriales para justificar gastarse la tutuca es medio para reirse.  
Estoy en tratativas para comprarme una bandeja, porque me gustan, pero de ahi a decir que un vinilo es la diferencia entre la sordera y la hiperrealidad, noo.
Una de las cosas mas productivas que he adquirido en los ultimos tiempos y que me brinda horas y horas de placer asegurado, solo me salio 400 pesos y 70 por mes, son Chromecast Audio y una cuenta premiun de Tidal.

Aca tenes la version valvular del DAC de primaluna


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

angelwind dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-640035968-transparent-audio-cable-xlr-interconexbal-super-new-5-g-_JM_
> Lo que hace la inflación, che!!


[emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] 
Me parece que estan intentando robar...


----------



## ni

angelwind dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-640035968-transparent-audio-cable-xlr-interconexbal-super-new-5-g-_JM_
> Lo que hace la inflación, che!!




Ahora vean la respuesta en mercadolibre:



> Se puede comprar por unidad o es necesario pagar el container completo??


----------



## SKYFALL

Cual es el equivalente en Trumps del costo de ese cable? Se ve como caro!!


----------



## printido

4340 trumps. Y digo yo, con esos precios ¿Los chinos no han empezado a falsificar los productos high-end?


----------



## yosimiro

printido dijo:


> 4340 trumps. Y digo yo, con esos precios ¿Los chinos no han empezado a falsificar los productos high-end?



Es que los Chinos, se dedican a la producción en masa.

Para  comprar eso, hay que ser muy *tonto*, y de esos...


No hay *tantos*.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

printido dijo:


> 4340 trumps. Y digo yo, con esos precios ¿Los chinos no han empezado a falsificar los productos high-end?


Y quien creés que los fabrica???
Si buscás en ebay vas a encontrar muchos cables y conectores que valen precios locos y ahí los tienen significativamente mas baratos. EL problema es que los estúp#@$% audiófilos QUIEREN pagar esos esos precios "para pertenecer al grupo privilegiado", así que no tiene mucho caso bajarles el precio por que atenta contra las ventas


----------



## ni

Esta marca transparent tiene un modelo que ha sido "investigado" a fondo:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/everything-else/176396-transparent-audio-cable.html


Ya pueden fabricarse unos pintarlos de dorado (tal vez así valen más), y forrarse de dinero/lana/pasta/plata o como quiera que le digan en sus países ...


P.D. Y aquí peleándose con inductores para los amps clase D.


----------



## Kebra

Larguemos todo y pongámonos a fabricar cables especiales y equipos hi end con tda 2005. Total, le ponés unas planchas de plomo al gabinete, y listo.



Ah esto está genial. Ya encargo una caja:

http://bybeetech.com/?page_id=2

Hay para cable negativo y para cable positivo.


----------



## SKYFALL

printido dijo:


> 4340 trumps. Y digo yo, con esos precios ¿Los chinos no han empezado a falsificar los productos high-end?



Ya decia yo que estaban un poco caros


----------



## hellfire4

printido dijo:


> 4340 trumps. Y digo yo, con esos precios ¿Los chinos no han empezado a falsificar los productos high-end?



Seguramente, de hecho ¿que no habrán llegado a falsificar?
Ya que se cuenta que incluso llegaron a copiar los aviones cazas rusos, habiendo lió entre ambos países por ello por rompimiento de clausulas de contrato de comercio.

Otro ejemplo más cotidiano, la famosa consola Family Game es una copia pirata del Famicon de Nintendo, y lo mismo varios de sus juegos, hasta con títulos y secuelas apocrifas XD

En fin, volviendo, bien decían que el precio suele ser una de las primeras advertencias que pone en evidencia al timo


----------



## Nuyel

ni dijo:


> Esta marca transparent tiene un modelo que ha sido "investigado" a fondo:
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/everything-else/176396-transparent-audio-cable.html
> 
> 
> Ya pueden fabricarse unos pintarlos de dorado (tal vez así valen más), y forrarse de dinero/lana/pasta/plata o como quiera que le digan en sus países ...
> 
> 
> P.D. Y aquí peleándose con inductores para los amps clase D.


ese 2.5uH considera la inductancia del cable o es aparte?


----------



## printido

Nuyel dijo:


> ese 2.5uH considera la inductancia del cable o es aparte?



Es aparte, es una inductancia conectada en serie con el cable. En el link al instructable que hay en ese post se aprecia:

http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-a-Transparent-Audio-Reference-XL-Speak/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## hellfire4

Aca encontre este, un mini amplificador, que según las referencia, usa bulbos de tecnología militar (no es la primera vez que siento eso de la tecnología militar en el audio).






fuente del mismo:
http://wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


Bulbos sub-miniatura de tipo militar, de vida útil superior a 5000 horas


----------



## DOSMETROS

http://electronicapascual.com/blog/?p=68


----------



## angelwind

ni dijo:


> Ahora vean la respuesta en mercadolibre:


Adiviná quién le hizo esa pregunta...


----------



## hellfire4

Una que me entere hace poco, que es similar a la de ponerle bolsas con piedritas a los cables de audio (no sé si se acuerdan), ahora resulta que también se puede mejorar el audio poniendole cajitas de madera en los cables.
Queda la duda que tipo de madera sera la más adecuada 










Ver el archivo adjunto 154161

http://www.hifi-advice.com/blog/review/akiko-audio-gem1-gold-and-e-tuning-gold/

Bueno, la explicación es una verdadera sarta, así que dejo solo un fragmento de la conclusión:

Conclusión

A pesar de lo que los escépticos podrían decir: no se puede negar que estos ajustes realmente funcionan. El efecto no es ni siquiera sutil: es fácil de oír y sobre todo totalmente positivo. Los GEM1 añaden amplitud y profundidad de sonidos, armónicos y lujoso, mientras que quitan sólo poco en términos de transparencia absoluta.


Claro, que te lo tragues es otra cosa XD

Y parece que también venden protectores para el invierno para los cables, cosa que el sonido no se enfrie


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya voy a serruchar el Stradivarius para obtener la mejor madera


----------



## SKYFALL

Y si mas bien los forran con MDF? Quedará el sonido acartonado?


----------



## hellfire4

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aca encontre este, un mini amplificador, que según las referencia, usa bulbos de tecnología militar (no es la primera vez que siento eso de la tecnología militar en el audio).



La cuestión si me la permiten, hay cosas que a menudo mutan de una manera u otra, eso de que estas comprando tal o cual aparato que posee tecnología militar (como dando a entender que es tecnología de punta), la verdad ese verso me causa mucha gracia


----------



## ska_gatotw

angelwind dijo:


> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-640035968-transparent-audio-cable-xlr-interconexbal-super-new-5-g-_JM_
> Lo que hace la inflación, che!!



Para qué comprar un cable balanceado y ponerle adaptadores... 


> Adaptors: XLR > RCA, XLR Y, RCA Y


----------



## elgriego

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15] [emoji15]
> Me parece que estan intentando robar...



Es mas que evidente que el que puede comprar estos cables,tiene su vida economica mas que resuelta. Ahora digo yo,puede ser posible ,y ya se que existen ,que hoy dia haya gente que crea en estas cosas,y las compre,y las discuta como verdad revelada. Cada vez que me topo con una discusion audiofila,trato de parecer un ignorante,que no entiende nada de tecnologia,pero a veces alguno me dice,che vos que sos ingeniero,que opinas del cable libre de oxigeno y la valvula tal y esto y aquello ,,y bla bla bla,a lo que respondo ,para evitar comflictos,que mi rama, las telecomunicaciones  no me permiten estar a la altura de estas cuestiones menores del audio.

Pd , Una ves alguien me planteo que un Tx de Fm con final valvular sonaba mejor que uno con Ldmos........hno:


Saludos.


----------



## hellfire4

elgriego dijo:


> Es mas que evidente que el que puede comprar estos cables,tiene su vida economica mas que resuelta. Ahora digo yo,puede ser posible ,y ya se que existen ,que hoy dia haya gente que crea en estas cosas,y las compre,y las discuta como verdad revelada. Cada vez que me topo con una discusion audiofila,trato de parecer un ignorante,que no entiende nada de tecnologia,pero a veces alguno me dice,che vos que sos ingeniero,que opinas del cable libre de oxigeno y la valvula tal y esto y aquello ,,y bla bla bla,a lo que respondo ,para evitar comflictos,que mi rama, las telecomunicaciones  no me permiten estar a la altura de estas cuestiones menores del audio.
> 
> Pd , Una ves alguien me planteo que un Tx de Fm con final valvular sonaba mejor que uno con Ldmos........hno:
> 
> 
> Saludos.









Y bueno 
Hay gente con la que no vale la pena ponerse a discutir, ya que ni discutir con ella es posible 

Como cuando comente a modo de ejemplo del efecto Backfire ante la arraigada creencia de los cables de algunos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No me animé a preguntar si el precio era por el par   (1722 Trumps)


_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-604495775-focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-nuevos-_JM_


----------



## elgriego

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No me animé a preguntar si el precio era por el par   (1722 Trumps)
> 
> 
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-604495775-focal-tweeter-t-be-100-w-nuevos-_JM_



*,,,Si esa plata cuesta (1) un parlante ,cuanto tendria que cobrar yo ,por un excitador  de Fm y el amplificador de 250 W ,Me pa a mi ,o esta gente esta del tomate.......

* *Por no decir que sus compradores defecan  dinero.*


----------



## DOSMETROS

No conocía ésto


----------



## cyverlarva

MBL, preciosos de ver, unas terminaciones de PM y cuando compras una par de cajas te dan un boucher para que el proctologo te haga una cirugia reconstructiva, porque te lo deforman con el precio. Todas las reviews que lei de esas cajas (que realmente radian 360 grados) son malas. Esteticamente tienen cosas lindas y otras no tanto.


----------



## SKYFALL

La verdad yo no creo de ninguna manera, que esa oda al desperdicio excesivo que ofrece MBL suene tan bien como para valer tanto, se puede lograr el mismo efecto con altavoces convencionales y muchos millones menos de costo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

_*Omnidireccional . . .*_ 



Ver el archivo adjunto 155037


----------



## LuisTesla




----------



## Kebra

En el ámbito del "hi-end audio" se ha descubierto luego de varios años de investigación, llevada a cabo por un grupo de *ingenieros, psicólogos, psiquiatras y urólogos*, que la actitud de estos individuos está explicada y demostrada por el teorema "penis-minimus (audio revisited)", el cual declara que:

Dado un sistema de sonido "X" de caracterísicas acústicas mediocres a standard, pero de precio elevado mas allá de lo razonable, el sujeto portante del síndrome de "penis-minimus" correrá a comprarlo (cual enano pituscortus a Dodge RAM 3500 para utilizar en el microcentro de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, ver penis-minimus automobile revisited) para compensar sus falencias viriles y psicológicas. Al severo complejo psicológico se le suma una gran ignorancia científica y un inexistente sentido de la coherencia.

De lo cual queda claro que el precio o tamaño del objeto a comprar es inversamente proporcional a la capacidad viril del individuo y directamente proporcional a su ignorancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> En el ámbito del "hi-end audio" se ha descubierto luego de varios años de investigación, llevada a cabo por un grupo de *ingenieros, psicólogos, psiquiatras y urólogos*, que la actitud de estos individuos está explicada y demostrada por el teorema "penis-minimus (audio revisited)", el cual declara que:
> 
> Dado un sistema de sonido "X" de caracterísicas acústicas mediocres a standard, pero de precio elevado mas allá de lo razonable, el sujeto portante del síndrome de "penis-minimus" correrá a comprarlo (cual enano pituscortus a Dodge RAM 3500 para utilizar en el microcentro de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, ver penis-minimus automobile revisited) para compensar sus falencias viriles y psicológicas. Al severo complejo psicológico se le suma una gran ignorancia científica y un inexistente sentido de la coherencia.
> 
> De lo cual queda claro que el precio o tamaño del objeto a comprar es inversamente proporcional a la capacidad viril del individuo y directamente proporcional a su ignorancia.



     
     
     

Que HDP!!!!   

De lo mejor que he visto en este tema!!!!


----------



## Kebra

A veces me inspiro!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Coincido con Kebra totalmente; lo que pasa es que afortunadamente existen ciudadanos como yo que no caemos en esas estupideces.
Firmado : EL TRÍPODE.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Encima son unos cararrotas esos tipos de AvS... ponen arriba "beautiful looking..." esos zocotrocos en las esquinas de la habitación me hacen acordar a los adornitos horribles que vendían (todavía hay unos pocos negocios) hechos de caracoles, en las ciudades balnearias!!!!


----------



## hellfire4

Kebra dijo:


> En el ámbito del "hi-end audio" se ha descubierto luego de varios años de investigación, llevada a cabo por un grupo de *ingenieros, psicólogos, psiquiatras y urólogos*, que la actitud de estos individuos está explicada y demostrada por el teorema "penis-minimus (audio revisited)", el cual declara que:
> 
> Dado un sistema de sonido "X" de caracterísicas acústicas mediocres a standard, pero de precio elevado mas allá de lo razonable, el sujeto portante del síndrome de "penis-minimus" correrá a comprarlo (cual enano pituscortus a Dodge RAM 3500 para utilizar en el microcentro de la ciudad de Buenos Aires, ver penis-minimus automobile revisited) para compensar sus falencias viriles y psicológicas. Al severo complejo psicológico se le suma una gran ignorancia científica y un inexistente sentido de la coherencia.
> 
> De lo cual queda claro que el precio o tamaño del objeto a comprar es inversamente proporcional a la capacidad viril del individuo y directamente proporcional a su ignorancia.



Y bueno

Gastamos dinero que no tenemos en cosas que no necesitamos para impresionar a gente que en realidad no le importamos


El tema, es que es fulero que luego de haber gastando un fangote de guita en un producto inutil (que bien merecido ese adjetivo dado que en realidad es una estafa) es que te pongan al corriente de lo que realmente compraste, ya que te sentiras como un perejil


----------



## LuisTesla

Habrá que invertir en  "trompas"


----------



## EdgardoCas

Me compré unos cables mágicos RCA a RCA, 1,8 m de largo, conectores "golden plate", directional audio cable, marca Acoustic Research.
Precio? $120!!!!!!

Habrán perdido la magia?


----------



## nasaserna

Espero que no,


 eso si que no sea que los conectaran al reves, antes de vendertelos


----------



## EdgardoCas

Si los conecto por error, al revés: el DVD amplifica? Por dónde le meto el CD al ampli????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los Acoustic Research aura los tiene el Peppo che , amerita una donación unimarca porque le llegaron sin cables


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Por dónde le meto el CD al ampli????


Mejor no contesto...


----------



## Kebra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor no contesto...



Yo siempre por atrás se lo meto. A las RCA que dicen CD.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que HDP!!!!


O mejor aun, mas que "Hewlett de Gran Packard"!!!    
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Me compré unos cables mágicos RCA a RCA, 1,8 m de largo, conectores "golden plate", directional audio cable, marca Acoustic Research.
> Precio? $120!!!!!!
> 
> Habrán perdido la magia?



Tal vez le hicieron el despegue inicial con música champeta o regueton y ahora los bajos no son tan espectrales y viscerales como deberían ser...


----------



## ni

Pues cuando ya han visto casos extremos de "audiofilia aguda" llegan estos:






En ambos casos el equipo es más grande que la casa, además a los 82 años, seguro escucha mejor que cualquiera de 20 ¿No?, por eso el supertweeter ...

El segundo pues lo que necesita es un freezer/refrigerador de puerta corrediza, porque el problema no es lo demás ¿Verdad?

En ambos casos tratamiento acústico ¿Pa qué?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y cuando las estupideces audiófilas ya estaban en lo mas alto de su delirio, ahora tenemos entre nosotros al *NCF Booster* de Furutech, quienes en una gigantesca venta de humo navideña traen a nosotros esta payasada.


PD: La explicación de la Nano Crystal Formula me recuerda a un individuo con ideas revolucionarias que anduvo hace muy poco tiempo por el foro...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y cuando las estupideces audiófilas ya estaban en lo mas alto de su delirio, ahora tenemos entre nosotros al *NCF Booster* de Furutech, quienes en una gigantesca venta de humo navideña traen a nosotros esta payasada.


Perooooo, si el spinn está torcido ¿ Lo endereza ? 
Porque estoy detectando un inconveniente al reproducir frecuencias superiores 4,5 THz, por el spinn desalineado, quisiera saber si esto corregirá el inconveniente.


> PD: La explicación de la Nano Crystal Formula me recuerda a un individuo con ideas revolucionarias que anduvo hace muy poco tiempo por el foro...


Naaaaa, es solo tu imaginación


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Perooooo, si el spinn está torcido ¿ Lo endereza ?
> Porque estoy detectando un inconveniente al reproducir frecuencias superiores 4,5 THz, por el spinn desalineado, quisiera saber si esto corregirá el inconveniente.


Probablemente si. Si te fijas en detalle la explicación de esta nueva tecnología verás que:



			
				Fábrica de Humo dijo:
			
		

> NCF: Nano Crystal² Formula
> Developed by Furutech, NCF features a special crystalline material that  has two ‘active’ properties. First, it generates negative ions that  eliminate static. *Second, it converts thermal energy into far infrared.*  Furutech combines this remarkable material with nano-sized ceramic  particles and carbon powder for their additional piezoelectric damping  properties.


  
Lo remarcado es maravilloso!! Fijense este esquema 





Que genios!!!! Mandaron la radiación térmica adonde ya estaba!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probablemente si. Si te fijas en detalle la explicación de esta nueva tecnología verás que:
> 
> 
> 
> Lo remarcado es maravilloso!! Fijense este esquema
> https://www.nde-ed.org/EducationRes.../IRT/Graphics/Electromag-Spec-With-Therma.gif
> Que genios!!!! Mandaron la radiación térmica adonde ya estaba!!!!





*¡ ¡ ¡ Wouuu lo que se puede hacer con un poco

de tenología ! ! !*


----------



## capitanp

Es un soporte para el enchufe de alimentación!!!  




> Fórmula NCF: Nano Crystal²
> Desarrollada por Furutech, NCF presenta un material cristalino especial que tiene dos propiedades "activas". Primero, genera iones negativos que eliminan la estática. En segundo lugar, convierte la energía térmica en infrarrojo lejano. Furutech combina este notable material con partículas cerámicas de tamaño nanométrico y polvo de carbón para sus propiedades de amortiguación piezoeléctricas adicionales. La Fórmula Nano Crystal² resultante, exclusiva de Furutech, es el material de amortiguación eléctrico y mecánico definitivo.


----------



## Lord Chango

Debe ser la misma tecnología del ahorrador de combustible que ordenaba la orientación de los átomos de la nafta.


----------



## blanko001

Resultados de las pruebas de la _"crema y nata"_ de los capacitores. Bonitos si son... para que, lástima que los electrones sean ciegos. O sordos; ya que el tema es de audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fabricante de Humo dijo:
			
		

> The  capacitors listed below have been tested in passive loudspeaker  crossovers. You will find their technical specifications (according to  the manufacturer) and a description of the sound character. At the end  of each description, the capacitor is given a rating. *This rating is  based on sound quality only, price has been left out of consideration*.  You will find the results listed in alphabetical order. Have fun!


Me gustaría conocer la cantidad de hits de la página de esos fabricantes de humo, por que recuerdo varios audiophools citar esas pelotu#$@%&


----------



## ni

Además son bien baratos y compactos ...

http://www.partsconnexion.com/DUELUND-77863.html
http://www.partsconnexion.com/DUELUND-77869.html *81mmD x 62mmH*


Además según el testeador de capacitores a oído, el *Clarity Cap ESA MKP 630VDC - 5% tolerance * capacitor audiófilo obtiene la misma puntación que el *Cornell Dubilier 940C 600VDC - 10% tolerance* que es un capacitor común y corriente, yo creo que los conectó mal seguramente. 

Pero además el tipo se ve que sabe del tema como se puede ver: 
http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/Otello.html 
pero bueno creo que aquí se aplica aquello de que al cliente lo que pida, los audiofilos son los que piden estas cosas, sino vean en diyaudio.
Además por el precio de dos de esos capacitores y hasta le sobra, se puede comprar un equipo como el dbx DriveRack PA2.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Audioquest JitterBug - Filtro usb  RFI EMI


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Audioquest JitterBug - Filtro usb  RFI EMI


Esa porquería es famosa!!!
Uno tío de diyaudio lo desculó y llego a la conclusión que para lo único que sirve es para poner en riesgo la integridad de las señales del bus USB, por que tiene unos toroiditos de ferrite en modo diferencial entre Vcc y GND y parece que están enlazados con otros toroiditos en las lineas de señal.... 
En fin.... es normal ver comentarios de que en algunos aparatos no funciona y que en otros tiene efecto mágico sobre el sonido (ergo, uso del corrector de errores de la señal )


----------



## DOSMETROS

En el aviso está el desarme :


----------



## ni

Pues según el fabricante NJR estos diodos "mejoran" calidad del sonido:

The MUSES7003 is a silicon carbide - schottky barrier diode (SiC-SBD) for audio. 
The MUSES7003 improves the sound quality of audio equipment by high-speed switching characteristics and high-quality sound manufacturing technology. 
Combination with the MUSES series operational amplifiers and the MUSES7003 can offer an excellent quality sound, because the SiC-SBD will fully bring out the performance of the MUSES series operational amplifiers.

https://www.njr.com/semicon/PDF/MUSES7003_E.pdf


----------



## Ratmayor

Dejaré esto por aquí y huiré tan rápido como pueda...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya me lo estoy comprando !


----------



## Lord Chango

Me gustaría creer que es una _broma_ ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 165299
> Dejaré esto por aquí y huiré tan rápido como pueda...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Lord Chango dijo:


> Me gustaría creer que es una _broma_ ...


Sin dudas que lo es. Entré a la página esa de Brasil y ni mu...


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Aqui estan hablando de este articulo los audiofilos, pasen y vean:
Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## EdgardoCas

Jeee! Entré y vi que tienen una serie de "Mandamientos", este me encantó: 
"Este es un grupo de audio, no un foro científico.
No pretendas destruir con argumentos científicos o pseudocientíficos las experiencias audiófilas de los demás."


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Con este mandamiento me jodieron...


			
				Fabricantes de humo dijo:
			
		

> Disentí con cordialidad, respeto y *empatía*.
> Objetá la opinión de otro en los mismos términos que te gustaría que objeten la tuya. No seas agresivo ni descalificador.


Mejor no me registro en ese grupo. Mi "empatía" para las estupideces tiende a cero...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mi Wincofón mono con cápsula de cristal y parlante ovalado suena magnífico y haciéndole precisas mediciones , 425 mm ancho incluyendo las perillas , 432 mm de fondo y 333,33 mm de alto  Que mas quieren


----------



## Fogonazo

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi Wincofón mono con cápsula de cristal y parlante ovalado suena magnífico y haciéndole precisas mediciones , 425 mm ancho incluyendo las perillas , 432 mm de fondo y 333,33 mm de alto  Que mas quieren


Pero dicen que *no *quieren comentarios _*"Técnicos"*_ y lo que publicas es una medición _*"Técnica" *_


Obviamente se imaginan que quienes diseñan y arman sus equipos super-ultra Hi-End no son ingenieros ni técnicos, sino hadas y gnomos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Creo que fundamentalmente les sobra dinero para "experimentar"

Señor , por que no me haz dado ese don de la e$perimenta$ión


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Creo que fundamentalmente les sobra dinero para "experimentar"
> 
> Señor , por que no me haz dado ese don de la e$perimenta$ión


Todos experimentamos de una manera u otra, pero al menos intentamos encontrar alguna explicacion de lo que encontramos en la experimentacion, aunque mas no sea para ahorrar unos pesos.
Estos payasos no solo que no le interesa encontrar si lo que encuentran es verdad o mentira (que normalmente lo es), sino que no admiten replica y te lo ponen como regla de participacion.
No es el unico lugar donde lo he visto y seguramente no sea el ultimo, y en lo que a mi concierne se puede ir todos a la rpmqlp


----------



## peperc

ustedes, son como son.

yo la verdad, aplaudo a un señor que le saca 1 millon de dolares  aun milonario vendiendole un equipo de audio que es " humo"  pero lo deja contento.

cada quien consiguio lo que queria.
el "chanta" supo ver que chupete queria el millonario y se lo dio.

*honestidad ? eso es tan relativo, he visto tantas veces a un pobre tecnico que sabe mucho y es HONESTO como es vapuleado por decir la verdad y ser honesto... 
vapuleado por el mismo cliente.*
y luego viene un "vivo" y le mete el perro a ese cliente.

la verdad, es... lo que es.
cada quien , lo que necesita, lo que ansia.
¿ nunca vieron noticias ? de gente rica y como gastan el dinero? derrochan, tiran.
nunca les paso de comportamientos como  lo que marco en rojo??

cada quien es como es, y no sabe o puede cambiar.
un señor ingeniero que le gusta el audio, pues , es y fue educado a saber, a ser honesto, y eso dara, y habra quienes lo quieran y quienes no lo quieran.
hay a gente que LES MOLESTARIA vuestros comentarios.
hay gente que "presume feliz" su compra de alguna de las cosas de las que ustedes se rien.

ojo !! solo les informo, como es el mundo , yo tampoco sirvo para estafar, o para no ir con lo "exacto" .


e


----------



## Lord Chango

Es homeopatía para el oído.


----------



## Ratmayor

"Respeta las experiencias audiófilas de otros.
No te burles ni hagas comentarios irónicos o sarcásticos sobre las experiencias audiófilas de los demás. Aquí buscamos, justamente, compartir experiencias audiófilas."  Mejor ni me los miro de lejos...


----------



## peperc

creo que NADIE aca ha "faltado el respeto"... o si, en esta epoca es dificil.

Pero se supone somos todos aca electronicos, gente de trabajo, y medianamente coherentes.
a que voy ??
si uno dice que "su manera de soldar es la mejor" vale, pero me parece bueno que otro le diga si tiene otra manera, quizas le convenga cambiar o no .
ELEGIR es una cosa buena.
pero para eso debe haber opciones.

ahora, si nos ponemos en "ofendido" como se esta poniendo de moda en algunos ambitos, vamos mal, por que pasara a ser un foro donde NO SE PODRA DECIR NADA.
es el viejo dicho que hay que opinar como todos, sino , vas mal.

cuantas veces uno esta en un grupo y ...... no se anima a SER SINCERO ....
Todos tomando el "vino de 1000 dolares la botella" y a vos te parece el mismo sabor de el vino patero que tomas en tu casa.... pero nadie "se anima " a decir las cosas como son. (**) 

y OJO !!! no estoy diciendo "esto es una cosa buena o esto es una cosa mala" , solo digo  DECIR LA VERDAD , sin ofender.

mira, una csoa es decir:  " para mi  esto es normal, no vale la pena"
y otra es decir que " esto es normal, no vale la pena y el que no piensa como yo es un $%&%$% " .

cuantas veces ocurre las cosas que digo ?? es comun en nuestra sociedad.
es mas, "ser sinceros" he leido en otros temas que algunos han dejado  claro que ceirtas cosas NO las detecta el oido humano.
amplificador bueno..............1 mil pesos. distorsion . 0,3 %
amplificador mas bueno.........1,8 mil pesos ...distorsion 0,1 %
amplificador excelente de lujo ....... 15 mil pesos , solo para exigentes ..........distorsion 0,001 %

pero, luego te aparece uno que se dedica y tiene oido y te dice que NO es capaz de distinguir distorsiones de 0,3 a menos  que "es igual" .
al fin y al cabo, no es que estemos usando un equipo par amandar informacion crucial, de manera analogica a 1 Tb por segundo , donde una distorsion minima es perdida de datos..
de QUEEEEE ¿¿ estamos hablando???.


.
.
.
.
(**) luego, 1 año despues, te enteras que en esas reuniones rellenaban las botellas con vino patero nomas.....


----------



## Fogonazo

peperc dijo:


> *creo que NADIE aca ha "faltado el respeto". . . .*


¿ Entendiste de que se está hablando ?


----------



## peperc

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Entendiste de que se está hablando ?



me parece que no ....

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Abr 30, 2018



Ratmayor dijo:


> "Respeta las experiencias audiófilas de otros.
> No te burles ni hagas comentarios irónicos o sarcásticos sobre las experiencias audiófilas de los demás. Aquí buscamos, justamente, compartir experiencias audiófilas."  Mejor ni me los miro de lejos...



pinta por la respuesta de fogonazo que era una ironia esto.....

que se le va a hacer....  no la "pesque" .

hay cosas peores


----------



## EdgardoCas

Esto es una beyesaaaa!!! y hasta mejora el sonido y la imagen: Bases pie De Apoyo Hwg Para Reproductores. Garantia Wp. - $ 2.150,00


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es una ganga ! Yo creí que el precio era unitario , pero no , es por los 4 

Audiophilo : enamorado del sonido que cree escuchar


----------



## cosmefulanito04

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Esto es una beyesaaaa!!! y hasta mejora el sonido y la imagen: Bases pie De Apoyo Hwg Para Reproductores. Garantia Wp. - $ 2.150,00



Es un barrilete cósmico audiófilo.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Lo que no sé es si incluye la tierra de las fotos , si no, es baratísimo!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es otro producto de Willy Pastrana y la fábrica de humo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La tierra es un inzonorizante (con doble z )


----------



## ni

Pues viendo por ahí, me encuentro las mediciones de la salida de audio del iphone 6s:

https://kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-6s-plus-audio-quality.htm

Así que el que tenga uno de estos, pues simplemente ya tiene su "hien", pero si no igual está este:

Crazy expensive amplifier thrills headphone aficionados

por nada más $14999 USD en su versión elite.


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## cosmefulanito04

Cuando la magia del sonido no alcanza y necesitamos algo más:






Todo por el módico precio de 2900 trumps.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cuando la magia del sonido no alcanza y necesitamos algo más:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todo por el módico precio de 2900 trumps.


Lo que continua demostrando el exceso de estupidez de algunas personas que creen que con eso pueden mejorar el sonido de un medio que desaparecio hace mas de 30 años.
Claro...suponiendo que la levitacion es real y que el video no es un cazabobos.


----------



## hellfire4

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Cuando la magia del sonido no alcanza y necesitamos algo más:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todo por el módico precio de 2900 trumps.



Llegue a leer que se le considera parte del Audio woo , bueno, todos los días algo se aprende 

*Audio woo* consists of various vague and unsupported claims for devices or methods for getting better sound quality from systems that reproduce recorded music. Such claims are made by manufacturers, hobbyists, and writers in the field.
In at least two senses of the word, audio woo is _not_ to be considered sound science



EdgardoCas dijo:


> Esto es una beyesaaaa!!! y hasta mejora el sonido y la imagen: Bases pie De Apoyo Hwg Para Reproductores. Garantia Wp. - $ 2.150,00



Justamente cuando necesitaba reirme un poco, y hasta uno en ML se les rie, hasta yo me doy cuenta del timo ese XD.


----------



## Fogonazo

Si realmente la levitación es real veo 2 sutiles inconvenientes: 
1) Ese plato cabecea mas que yo antes de dormirme cosa que se transmite a la cápsula y demases de forma de señales infra-sónicas.
2) Esos groseros imanes girando por debajo de la cápsula ¿ No están induciendo tensiones indebidas en la cápsula ?

     ​


----------



## DOSMETROS




----------



## hellfire4

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si realmente la levitación es real veo 2 sutiles inconvenientes:
> 1) Ese plato cabecea mas que yo antes de dormirme cosa que se transmite a la cápsula y demases de forma de señales infra-sónicas.
> 2) Esos groseros imanes girando por debajo de la cápsula ¿ No están induciendo tensiones indebidas en la cápsula ?
> 
> ​



Y bueno, de vuelta el cuento de nunca acabar, como pasa con muchos productos (onda los autos), donde el diseño busca que se vea visualmente impresionante, pero funcionalmente no sea bueno XD.

A ver, si me permiten una alegoría, que se ve en Robocop 1, que tiene un contenido de ser una película distopica, donde una empresa que desarrolla productos es quien gobierna (OCP Omni cosumer products). Los autores diseñaron el robot Ed 209 a modo de sátira y crítica, basandose en el chasis de un auto, de manera que se vea impresionante y llamativo, pero claro, funcionalmente termina siendo un desastre XD, y uno realmente grotesco.


----------



## cosmefulanito04

La cosa parece que es real en serio, se llama Maglev Audio.

Acá hay otro video y se ve como cabecea :


----------



## Fogonazo

Me gustaría poner un disco en blanco y un osciloscopio a la salida de la cápsula 

 Aunque pensándolo bien, tengo cosas mas entretenidas que hacer tal como planear una FogoPaella de mariscos para el sábado


----------



## EdgardoCas

La bandeja está buenísima, tiene ese halo de mística...
Hablando seriamente, es verdad, cabecea de lo lindo!!! y no quiero verla con un disco un poco ondulado. Pregunta capciosa: a los "audifílicos" que gustan de ponerle esas pesas de 5kg  (clamp) sobre el vinilo, con ésta cómo lo harán?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Pregunta capciosa: a los "audifílicos" que gustan de ponerle esas pesas de 5kg (clamp) sobre el vinilo, con ésta cómo lo harán?


Uuuhhhhh.....esa no la conocía!! Se ve que estas en contacto con "la creme dr la creme" audiófila!!!
Para que sirve la pesa????


----------



## el_patriarca

Debe ser para que el disco no "salte"


----------



## ldf13

Perdon la intromision, pero desde que he visto esas "pesas" sobre el vinilo, siempre me he preguntado si tienen utilidad real, o solo otro accesorio mas para sacar dinero?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Disminuye en 538 dB el rumble


----------



## ldf13

y me imagino aumentar los clink clink $$$ en las registradoras de los vendedores de correas y motores para esos tocadiscos


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , porque el material es anti-inercial . . .  fíjate fíjate


----------



## hellfire4

ldf13 dijo:


> Perdon la intromision, pero desde que he visto esas "pesas" sobre el vinilo, siempre me he preguntado si tienen utilidad real, o solo otro accesorio mas para sacar dinero?
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175510
> Ver el archivo adjunto 175512



¿Eso que se ve a la derecha en un manómetro para medir presión? ¿Que función cumpliría? 
¿O es un medidor de peso?


----------



## DOSMETROS

La presión te la miden antes de decirte el precio


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Cada día nace un ...... .......... .. que llena los bolsillos de los espabilados.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Cada día nace un ...... .......... .. que llena los bolsillos de los espabilados.



El marketing se encarga de generarlos, lamentablemente . La razón, simple, el consumo y el dinero .


----------



## hellfire4

Aca vi uno que me hizo gracia, unos parlantes de logitech con truco .



Y aca esta el trucazo XD.


----------



## Agustinw

Se olvidaron de conectar esos tweeters, vos los conectas y suena como los dioses


----------



## Fogonazo

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aca vi uno que me hizo gracia, unos parlantes de logitech con truco .
> 
> 
> 
> Y aca esta el trucazo XD.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181320


Ustedes no entienden nada e´ nahaaaaaa  

*¡ Son tweeters wireless wifi !*


----------



## ldf13

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ustedes no entienden nada e´ nahaaaaaa
> 
> *¡ Son tweeters wireless wifi !*


o utilizan la nueva tecnologia logitech, capacitores etereos de madera alto grado, solo dejan pasar los agudos mas pristinos y puros...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Yo revisaría que el woofer no sea igual y dentro haya uno chiquito de portero automático. 


*Out tema on*
Lo mismo lo he visto con las calculadoras con plaquita solar. Si la abres te encuentras con pila de botón y un rectángulo de plástico marrón con lineas doradas pintadas para que parezca una placa solar de verdad.
 
*Out tema off..*


----------



## Scooter

Agustinw dijo:


> Se olvidaron de conectar esos tweeters, vos los conectas y suena como los dioses


Cuanta hijnoranzia,¡ son inalámbricos!


----------



## diegomj1973

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aca vi uno que me hizo gracia, unos parlantes de logitech con truco .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181319
> 
> Y aca esta el trucazo XD.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181320



Jajajaja!!!. Parlantes Gil...otech

Hermoso tejo para la playa!!!.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Cuanta ignorancia hay en este foro...... la excelencia de esos altavoces logitech está en el gabinete....es aglomerado polímero de átomos de cesio......


----------



## Scooter

Y tanto, ¡Panda de paletos!:
Los cables no se ven porque son de grapheneishon que es superconductor eléctrico, térmico y óptico y por ende invisible.
¡Sus lo tengo que isir tò!

Por eso son tan caros...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que animales que son !!! 

No ven que funcionan por fibra óptica inalámbrica . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que animales que son !!!
> 
> No ven que funcionan por fibra óptica inalámbrica . . .


Jajaja... Como la fibra de madritel (después auna y mas tarde ono y luego Vodafone) que era un compacto de cable coaxial + cable de acero + bipolar para telefonía.  Creo que allá en la central, a tropecientos Kms, entre un módulo y otro había medio metro de cable de fibra óptica.


----------



## blanko001

Los sueños de Tesla condensados en ese par de monitores inalámbricos de alta fidelidad con tweeters de monopolos magnéticos. Hemos llegado al mundo material, donde las apariencias son las que cuentan. Por lo menos para el promedio...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya lo había contado por algún lado , un amigo me había pedido que lo acompañara a elegir un equipo de audio de unos 100+100 , le había dicho que llevaría una venda para que lo elija por el sonido y no por las lucesitas , me miró de costado . . .  fué solito y se compró un Sony Putequi MUAJAJAJAJA


----------



## jorger

hellfire4 dijo:


> Aca vi uno que me hizo gracia, unos parlantes de logitech con truco .
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181319
> 
> Y aca esta el trucazo XD.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181320


Ya había visto in person cosas feas de logitech, pero ésto supera a lo que ya estaba acostumbrado...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Que gente malpensada!!! Uds creen que esos tweeter son así???? Seguramente se le pasó al control de calidad de la fábrica radicada en Truchania.


----------



## hellfire4

No es una modalidad ni nueva ni unica XD
*Trust Titan 2.1 - fake tweeters speaker*


----------



## blanko001

Para lo que oyen hoy día con que haga ruido da igual. Todos los bafles portátiles chinos que abundan en el mercado tienen tweters y algunos woofers de lujo. Un simple adorno.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Ahí le doy la razón, total para escuchar todo el día "chumpum chumpum chumpum..." los tweters sobran


----------



## peperc

quizas es solo  ESTETICA..
Si el parlante ese cumple con los requisitos, pues,lo demas es estetica.

he comprobado mil veces como al gente , funciona  quejandose: 
si se la pones por que se la pones... si se la sacas, por que se la sacas.

yo me pregunto ( y esta reflexion no es para defender a ese bafle) : si un fabricante vende un bafle con solo un agujero o parlante, ¿ como lo catalogarian ?? de  berreta?? 
acaso desde siempre no hemso comprado equipos de musica con leds ?? .. hoy dia acaso no se venden bafles con leds de puro circo ?? 
es estetica.
estetica de gustos.
a algunos les gusta bafles que cuando suenan prenden luces y cambian de colores, otros los quieren con apariencia de un mercedez benz...

ESTETICA.

alguien acaso menciono como se escucha ?? *NO* .
d e ¡


hellfire4 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 175532



tambien diria que si mentis y mentis y mas a una generacion desde jovenes .. lo naturalizan, y lo consideran "lo normal" .

hagan un ejercicio: 
ponganse a prueba : en cuantas cosas hemos naturalizado cosas que estan  MAL ... ... y nos acostumbramos a verlas como " normales" .


----------



## jorger

peperc dijo:


> quizas es solo  ESTETICA..
> Si el parlante ese cumple con los requisitos, pues,lo demas es estetica.
> 
> he comprobado mil veces como al gente , funciona  quejandose:
> si se la pones por que se la pones... si se la sacas, por que se la sacas.
> 
> yo me pregunto ( y esta reflexion no es para defender a ese bafle) : si un fabricante vende un bafle con solo un agujero o parlante, ¿ como lo catalogarian ?? de  berreta??
> acaso desde siempre no hemso comprado equipos de musica con leds ?? .. hoy dia acaso no se venden bafles con leds de puro circo ??
> es estetica.
> estetica de gustos.
> a algunos les gusta bafles que cuando suenan prenden luces y cambian de colores, otros los quieren con apariencia de un mercedez benz...
> 
> ESTETICA.
> 
> alguien acaso menciono como se escucha ?? *NO* .


El problema de la cuestión que planteas es que no es tan sencillo como quejarse por gusto. Que hay personas que viven de quejqrse por que sí, eso es obvio. Pero para los que mínimamente conocemos el tema, y hasta los que más saben, antes de quejarnos siempre tenemos un "por qué" razonable.

El panorama con los  fabricantes de altavoces comerciales y de cierta fama por -no ser muy buenos- y mentir en especificaciones, se llevan todas las papeletas:
1- Para el caso de los satélites con adorno y sin tweeter; El altavoz que lleve en su interior puede "cumplir" para un consumidor al que poco le importa la calidad de sonido, y por experiencia lo que te encuentras al analizarlo, es una aberración de parámetros T/S y una curva de respuesta que no sólo parece el registro de un sismógrafo, sino que su distorsión armónica está por las nubes.
Si estuviéramos hablando de unos full range de conjunto parámetros/diseño estructural, acústico y material respetables, como para obtener una respuesta acústicamente razonable, la cosa cambiaría mucho sin necesidad de mentir. Pero eso no le interesa al fabricante con tal de vender porquería a un precio mayor por aparencia estética.
El resumen de ésto es que no por llevar un sólo tipo de altavoz tenga que ser berreta, sino que si te topas con un adorno, ya te esperas cómo es la parte funcional. Nunca falla.

2- Para el caso de los baffles con lucecitas, ésta es muy buena para explicar lo que ocurre con esos;
- En mi tierra desde hace 3 años es moda comprarse altavoces portátiles, con lucecitas, radio fm, lector de tarjetas.. e ir por ahí dando el cante por las noches con lo que llaman "trap" pero eso sí, la calidad de sonido brilla por su ausencia. Lo peor es que cuestan 40€ ni más ni menos (yo no pagaría ni 5). Las lucecitas y los añadidos tecnológicos sí, pueden ser muy bonitos.
El problema real es que en el diseño como producto se ha invertido la mayor parte económica en esos añadidos, y no se ha invertido la más mínimo en ingeniería electroacústica para conseguir algo aceptable. Porque lo único que llevan son dos medios de 3-4", en bass reflex, y se acabó.
Muchos odiamos las lucecitas en los altavoces, no en sí por ese detalle, sino porque es el principal indicio de que la parte útil, funcional e importante nisiquiera va a dar para una experiencia que no sea desagradable. Ya sabes de antemano lo que te esperas.

Un saludo


----------



## hellfire4

jorger dijo:


> El problema de la cuestión que planteas es que no es tan sencillo como quejarse por gusto. Que hay personas que viven de quejqrse por que sí, eso es obvio. Pero para los que mínimamente conocemos el tema, y hasta los que más saben, antes de quejarnos siempre tenemos un "por qué" razonable.
> 
> 
> 
> 2- Para el caso de los baffles con lucecitas, ésta es muy buena para explicar lo que ocurre con esos;
> - En mi tierra desde hace 3 años es moda comprarse altavoces portátiles, con lucecitas, radio fm, lector de tarjetas.. e ir por ahí dando el cante por las noches con lo que llaman "trap" pero eso sí, la calidad de sonido brilla por su ausencia. Lo peor es que cuestan 40€ ni más ni menos (yo no pagaría ni 5). Las lucecitas y los añadidos tecnológicos sí, pueden ser muy bonitos.
> El problema real es que en el diseño como producto se ha invertido la mayor parte económica en esos añadidos, y no se ha invertido la más mínimo en ingeniería electroacústica para conseguir algo aceptable. Porque lo único que llevan son dos medios de 3-4", en bass reflex, y se acabó.
> Muchos odiamos las lucecitas en los altavoces, no en sí por ese detalle, sino porque es el principal indicio de que la parte útil, funcional e importante nisiquiera va a dar para una experiencia que no sea desagradable. Ya sabes de antemano lo que te esperas.
> 
> Un saludo



Es un tema que a menudo se da, donde el enfasis esta más en la estética para verse atractivo y lograr mayores ventas, por encima del funcionalismo.



Hay una alegoría y crítica a esa modalidad, si me lo permiten, vista en la película de Robocop 1, en la producción del ED 209, en donde la ficticia y malvada corporación OCP aplica la política de diseñarlo onda un automovil moderno, de manera que se vea impresionante y delumbrante, pero claro, bajo la fachada, pues termina andando mal XD. Pues bien, esa es una de las críticas que hacen en esa película a la mercadotecnia , que como antes bien lo dijeron, hacen de todo con tal de engañar y vender buzones que hacen ruido XD


----------



## peperc

jorger dijo:


> E Pero para los que mínimamente conocemos el tema, o



eso es asi, te diria que en casi todos los rubros.
a ver ... en una emrpesa  ¿ quien gana mas ??
el ingeniero que diseño la placa ??
o el maraca que hace la parte comercial ??

y si el ingeniero ese hizo un diseño espectacular ??  que plus te parece le daran ???
y si el de la parte de ventas o publicidad se manda una espectacular y las ventas se disparan ?? que te parece le diran  ??

ven .. asi es este mundo.
no se los digo criticandolos a ustedes .... es... asi 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
les digo mas: fijense quien manda en este mundo, he leido el tema de "obsolencia programaada " , hast aen la TV  ha salido .. y  ?? 
quien manda ???
ya cualquiera sabe la verdad de el mercado .. y ?? ... se sigue fabricando CASI TODO , el 99 % o mas, con "obsolencia programada " , a pesar de el daño al medio ambiente, la estafa a la gente y bla bla bla bla.. ..
es lo que es .
y asi seguira siendo .

les digo mas aun : 
si  USTEDES mañana  montan un negocio, y se ponen a fabricar para vender algo..... y casi de casualidad dscubren lo siguiente:

OPCION 1 :  fabrico la placa y se la vendo a entendidos y gano 100 $ por cada placa la cual tiene un costo de 60 $ y la vendo en 160 $ , y siempre sere el gran conocedor que vendo a entendidos y al gremio.

OPCION 2  :  justo conoci a un par de clientes, de muchgo dinero, es mas, si.. mejor, fui justo a un club de golf, donde se reunen señores cajetillas y me di cuenta que es LO QUE QUIEREN  : quieren equipos para presumir, son gente de mucha plata....
voy a el taller y hago unas llamadas, puedo hacer unos gabinetes lindos, le agrego unos accesorios  bonitos y le hago un logo de bronce .
me sale :
la placa 60 $ 
caja y accesorios 250 $ 
y la puedo vender en 1500 $ ganando unos 1200 aprox 
y hasta estoy cobrando barata.

me tiro un lance, fabrico 20 unidades y las ofrezco en el club.. las vendi en el dia !!! 
y me encargaron mas !!!! 

que harian ustedes ??? 

QUIEN MANDA ?? ..... LA MASA HUMANA MANDA !!! LA SOCIEDAD MANDA !!!! 
la misma que genero la primera y la segunda guerra mundial, la misma que probo la bomba atomica en 2 pueblso civiles, la misma que genero genocidios, la misma que esta causando la ultima extincion masiva....

para que quieren remar de contramano ?? ..... no van a quedar en la historia, no quedara su nombre y su historia grabados en un meteorito por la eternidad, .... naden a favor de la corriente ( nota)  y disfruten el viaje, no se quejen .

nota: siempre que no envenenen su alma .


----------



## peperc

justo .. re-leo esto.
el otro dia vi de nuevo la pelicula:
esa de la maquina enigma.. the imitation game 
el codigo enigma....

duele verla... . ... el tipo ese debio de terminar millonario y respetado por todos los put... mal c0..... ingleses y sin embargo....

asi es el mundo .
cree alguno de ustedes que siquiera le llegara a los talones a ese señor ?? 
igual, es al dope, miren como termino...

en este mundo , manda lo que manda , duele, pero es asi .
por eso andamos como andamos:
un tipo como alan turing termina como termina y cualquier ladron de la politica muere de viejo, millonario y intocable... 
y rico.. rico se hace el vivo.

por eso les digo:

*si alguien vende un amplificador que vale 100 pesos y lo vende a 10 mil ....... y gana y es feliz..*
*y se lo vende a otro que lo compra y es feliz por que le gusto, y tiene la plata, y se lo vendieron con el moñito que tanto queria y las perillitas doradas que tanto soño.
y ambos ( vendedor y comprador ) son felices:

¿ que hacen aca  ustedes ?? criticandolos?? .. ¿ como quedan ustedes ?? 
envidiosos ?? 
criticones ?? *
*o como ??*

BANQUENSE una critica constructiva Y MUY REALISTA y no me manden a moderacion por esto, que no les estoy insultando ni ofendiendo ni faltandoles el respeto.


----------



## ni

peperc dijo:


> justo .. re-leo esto.
> el otro dia vi de nuevo la pelicula:
> esa de la maquina enigma.. the imitation game
> el codigo enigma....
> 
> duele verla... . ... el tipo ese debio de terminar millonario y respetado por todos los put... mal c0..... ingleses y sin embargo....
> 
> asi es el mundo .
> cree alguno de ustedes que siquiera le llegara a los talones a ese señor ??
> igual, es al dope, miren como termino...
> 
> en este mundo , manda lo que manda , duele, pero es asi .
> por eso andamos como andamos:
> un tipo como alan turing termina como termina y cualquier ladron de la politica muere de viejo, millonario y intocable...
> y rico.. rico se hace el vivo.
> 
> por eso les digo:
> 
> *si alguien vende un amplificador que vale 100 pesos y lo vende a 10 mil ....... y gana y es feliz..*
> *y se lo vende a otro que lo compra y es feliz por que le gusto, y tiene la plata, y se lo vendieron con el moñito que tanto queria y las perillitas doradas que tanto soño.
> y ambos ( vendedor y comprador ) son felices:*
> 
> *¿ que hacen aca  ustedes ?? criticandolos?? .. ¿ como quedan ustedes ??
> envidiosos ??
> criticones ?? *
> *o como ??*
> 
> BANQUENSE una critica constructiva Y MUY REALISTA y no me manden a moderacion por esto, que no les estoy insultando ni ofendiendo ni faltandoles el respeto.





No te preocupes los mismos tipos de high end lo reconocen, y no pasa nada:

Hi-fi boss slams 'rip-off' industry | TechRadar


----------



## hellfire4

peperc dijo:


> justo .. re-leo esto.
> el otro dia vi de nuevo la pelicula:
> esa de la maquina enigma.. the imitation game
> el codigo enigma....
> 
> duele verla... . ... el tipo ese debio de terminar millonario y respetado por todos los put... mal c0..... ingleses y sin embargo....
> 
> asi es el mundo .
> cree alguno de ustedes que siquiera le llegara a los talones a ese señor ??
> igual, es al dope, miren como termino...
> 
> en este mundo , manda lo que manda , duele, pero es asi .
> por eso andamos como andamos:
> un tipo como alan turing termina como termina y cualquier ladron de la politica muere de viejo, millonario y intocable...
> y rico.. rico se hace el vivo.
> 
> por eso les digo:
> 
> *si alguien vende un amplificador que vale 100 pesos y lo vende a 10 mil ....... y gana y es feliz..*
> *y se lo vende a otro que lo compra y es feliz por que le gusto, y tiene la plata, y se lo vendieron con el moñito que tanto queria y las perillitas doradas que tanto soño.
> y ambos ( vendedor y comprador ) son felices:*
> 
> *¿ que hacen aca  ustedes ?? criticandolos?? .. ¿ como quedan ustedes ??
> envidiosos ??
> criticones ?? *
> *o como ??*
> 
> BANQUENSE una critica constructiva Y MUY REALISTA y no me manden a moderacion por esto, que no les estoy insultando ni ofendiendo ni faltandoles el respeto.



A ver, es que no hay una verdad absoluta, como tampoco hay un solo punto de vista único. Aunque sea cierto que mediante el marketing (la mentira) haya impuesto lo que dices, no veo nada de malo que haya gente que quiera desmentirlo e instruir a lo demás , más allá de la diferencia de fuerzas. O sea, eso de quedarse de brazos cruzados y que nos traguemos todos sus versos alegremente tampoco me parece .

EL IGNORANTE ES DE POR SI MUCHO MÁS FÁCIL DE MANIPULAR.

Si me permiten la analogia 
Este tema hace que asocie de a rato las cuestiones de Nacional Socialismo, de cuando el pensamiento individual era ahogado por masa adoctrinada no pensante. XD


----------



## jorger

peperc dijo:


> justo .. re-leo esto.
> el otro dia vi de nuevo la pelicula:
> esa de la maquina enigma.. the imitation game
> el codigo enigma....
> 
> duele verla... . ... el tipo ese debio de terminar millonario y respetado por todos los put... mal c0..... ingleses y sin embargo....
> 
> asi es el mundo .
> cree alguno de ustedes que siquiera le llegara a los talones a ese señor ??
> igual, es al dope, miren como termino...
> 
> en este mundo , manda lo que manda , duele, pero es asi .
> por eso andamos como andamos:
> un tipo como alan turing termina como termina y cualquier ladron de la politica muere de viejo, millonario y intocable...
> y rico.. rico se hace el vivo.
> 
> por eso les digo:
> 
> *si alguien vende un amplificador que vale 100 pesos y lo vende a 10 mil ....... y gana y es feliz..*
> *y se lo vende a otro que lo compra y es feliz por que le gusto, y tiene la plata, y se lo vendieron con el moñito que tanto queria y las perillitas doradas que tanto soño.
> y ambos ( vendedor y comprador ) son felices:*
> 
> *¿ que hacen aca  ustedes ?? criticandolos?? .. ¿ como quedan ustedes ??
> envidiosos ??
> criticones ?? *
> *o como ??*
> 
> BANQUENSE una critica constructiva Y MUY REALISTA y no me manden a moderacion por esto, que no les estoy insultando ni ofendiendo ni faltandoles el respeto.


Seré breve: A nadie le gusta que le mientan, ni mucho menos que le traten por tonto. En el caso del vendedor y comprador felices tenemos dos cosas.
1- El vendedor se está aprovechando de la ignorancia del comprador
2- El comprador es feliz siendo estafado pero no se da cuenta porque piensa que ese amplificador vale lo que cuesta.

Tú crees que es correcto lo que planteas?
Llámalo crítica, pero nosotros lo llamamos sentido común.
Y se trata de hacer conocer la verdad. Si yo fuera un fabricante, ten por seguro que mostraba al dedillo todas las especificaciones técnicas REALES de ese diseño en concreto, y lo vendería a un precio acorde. Se llama ser honesto, y es muy gratificante para uno mismo. Estoy totalmente en contra de engañar a las personas, yo y más de uno seguro que también.
Edit: No entiendo eso de la envidia. Envidia de qué?.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

"La envidia" es el argumento y excusa mas socorridos para justificar el que te denuncien o increpen cuando estas cometiendo un delito, una injusticia o cualquier tipo de acción con el único afán de aprovecharte del prójimo. 
Y esto se da por que el individuo increpado esta en la creencia de que no está haciendo mal alguno, puesto que es algo que se puede hacer, que está a su alcance y por eso es envidiado, por ese poder adquisitivo, intelectual o su estatus social.

Así, el fabricante de aparatos muy llamativos visualmente, de muy elevado coste para el comprador (que no para el fabricante) puede llegar a pensar que si los demás le miran mal o le tachan de esto o aquello, es por pura envidia, por no tener la capacidad de sentarse en un restaurante y zamparse un menú de 3.500$ compuesto de un guisante y una pincelada tricolor rodeándolo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

peperc dijo:


> *si alguien vende un amplificador que vale 100 pesos y lo vende a 10 mil ....... y gana y es feliz..*
> *y se lo vende a otro que lo compra y es feliz por que le gusto, y tiene la plata, y se lo vendieron con el moñito que tanto queria y las perillitas doradas que tanto soño.
> y ambos ( vendedor y comprador ) son felices:*


Vos tenés todo el derecho de hacer lo que te plazca respecto de esa situación, y de hecho lo estás haciendo: --> NADA
Nosotros también tenemos el derecho de hacer lo que nos plazca respecto de esa situación, y de hecho lo hacemos: --> MOSTRAMOS LA VERDAD.
Si alguien, sabiendo la verdad, acepta que lo esquilmen --> ES SU PROBLEMA.

Esto no es más que el concepto de *LIBERTAD*, pero muchos aún no se acostumbran a ser libres y prefieren que les digan lo que deben hacer...y así estamos.


----------



## peperc

jaaa.. cada quien elige el ejemplo o los ejemplos que mas le conviene para su molino.

y si : ustedes tienen el derecho de dar su opinion, señalar, criticar  SI .
y yo de mostrar mi punto .
o acaso no ??

y respecto de los ejemplos , como los NAZIS ( ac acon esto de los equipos de musica NO se esta manipulando a las masas ) , yo les podria dar de ejemplo a *un señor feo de novio con una chica linda..*
ambos felices ??
listo.
quienes miran y critican por que es ?? .. por que ?? .. de verdad POR QUE ??


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vos tenés todo el derecho de hacer lo que te plazca respecto de esa situación, y de hecho lo estás haciendo: --> NADA
> Nosotros también tenemos el derecho de hacer lo que nos plazca respecto de esa situación, y de hecho lo hacemos: --> MOSTRAMOS LA VERDAD.
> Si alguien, sabiendo la verdad, *acepta que lo esquilmen --> ES SU PROBLEMA.*
> 
> Esto no es más que el concepto de *LIBERTAD*, pero muchos aún no se acostumbran a ser libres y prefieren que les digan lo que deben hacer...y así estamos.



de hecho, la verdad esta hoy dia a simple vista.
fijate que casi sin darte cuenta vos y ustedes, los señores conocedores estan BURLANDOSE Y DESCALIFICANDO  a quien quiera pagar de mas por algo exclusivo..
y esto mismo se da en todos los ambitos:
una ropa de primerisima marca, o un vino o TODO UN MUNDO DE COSAS super exclusivas, pero me refiero a un vino que cuesta lo que miles de botellas de otras marcas.
y asi y todo hay gente que va.
millonarios /as que se van a comer a un restaurante y en una comida que apenas les llena pagan un dinero que es de demencia., lo que tu ahorrarias en 5 años .
ropa, 
comida
viajes
un reloj
una chucheria.
de todo hay en este mundo.

y la realidad.... la realidad es una sola.
quienes estamos de a pie y vemos eso como algo que esta a años luz ... . .. que sienten ?? 
y si reaccionan asi.. que es ??

como ese veterano heredero millonario que anda por europa con chiquilinas....  .. las mujeres lo critican de machista por un video  ( pero la realidad es que se mueren de envidia de estar ellas allla ) , los hombres deben criticarlo por esto y aquello ( pero de nuevo, envidia pura y dura) .
y ?? 

yo disculpen, pero intento ver el panorama todo y ser  REALISTA.

es mas.. JAAAAA y recontra JAAAAA ...  cuanta sveces les he leido a ustedes con conductas soberbias y arrogantes cuando se habla de un tema de electronica ( que de eso  SI SON RICOS EN CONOCIMIENTOS) y descalifican al que no sabe o le cuesta , comentarios  como que a algunos no les da para tal o cual aprendizaje.
y la realidad es que nadie viene de estudiar musica o cocina y se metio en electronica y en 1 año ya se las sabe...
no es asi..
ven ?? cada quien si sabe tener algo lo presume.
y el resto.....

Google Image Result for https://www.nvidia.com/etc/designs/nvidiaGDC/clientlibs_base/images/NVIDIA-Logo.svg


hellfire4 dijo:


> A ver, es que no hay una verdad absoluta, como tampoco hay un solo punto de vista único. Aunque sea cierto que mediante el marketing (la mentira) haya impuesto lo que dices, no veo nada de malo que haya gente que quiera desmentirlo e instruir a lo demás , más allá de la diferencia de fuerzas. O sea, eso de quedarse de brazos cruzados y que nos traguemos todos sus versos alegremente tampoco me parece .
> 
> EL IGNORANTE ES DE POR SI MUCHO MÁS FÁCIL DE MANIPULAR.
> 
> Si me permiten la analogia
> Este tema hace que asocie de a rato las cuestiones de Nacional Socialismo, de cuando el pensamiento individual era ahogado por masa adoctrinada no pensante. XD Ver el archivo adjunto 182038



esto aun sigue, y podes poner ejemplos reales actuales.
pero no lod e el equipo de musica....


----------



## hellfire4

peperc dijo:


> jaaa.. cada quien elige el ejemplo o los ejemplos que mas le conviene para su molino.
> 
> y si : ustedes tienen el derecho de dar su opinion, señalar, criticar  SI .
> y yo de mostrar mi punto .
> o acaso no ??
> 
> y respecto de los ejemplos , como los NAZIS ( ac acon esto de los equipos de musica NO se esta manipulando a las masas ) , yo les podria dar de ejemplo a *un señor feo de novio con una chica linda..*
> ambos felices ??
> listo.
> quienes miran y critican por que es ?? .. por que ?? .. de verdad POR QUE ??
> 
> 
> de hecho, la verdad esta hoy dia a simple vista.
> fijate que casi sin darte cuenta vos y ustedes, los señores conocedores estan BURLANDOSE Y DESCALIFICANDO  a quien quiera pagar de mas por algo exclusivo..
> y esto mismo se da en todos los ambitos:
> una ropa de primerisima marca, o un vino o TODO UN MUNDO DE COSAS super exclusivas, pero me refiero a un vino que cuesta lo que miles de botellas de otras marcas.
> y asi y todo hay gente que va.
> millonarios /as que se van a comer a un restaurante y en una comida que apenas les llena pagan un dinero que es de demencia., lo que tu ahorrarias en 5 años .
> ropa,
> comida
> viajes
> un reloj
> una chucheria.
> de todo hay en este mundo.
> 
> y la realidad.... la realidad es una sola.
> quienes estamos de a pie y vemos eso como algo que esta a años luz ... . .. que sienten ??
> y si reaccionan asi.. que es ??
> 
> como ese veterano heredero millonario que anda por europa con chiquilinas....  .. las mujeres lo critican de machista por un video  ( pero la realidad es que se mueren de envidia de estar ellas allla ) , los hombres deben criticarlo por esto y aquello ( pero de nuevo, envidia pura y dura) .
> y ??
> 
> yo disculpen, pero intento ver el panorama todo y ser  REALISTA.
> 
> es mas.. JAAAAA y recontra JAAAAA ...  cuanta sveces les he leido a ustedes con conductas soberbias y arrogantes cuando se habla de un tema de electronica ( que de eso  SI SON RICOS EN CONOCIMIENTOS) y descalifican al que no sabe o le cuesta , comentarios  como que a algunos no les da para tal o cual aprendizaje.
> y la realidad es que nadie viene de estudiar musica o cocina y se metio en electronica y en 1 año ya se las sabe...
> no es asi..
> ven ?? cada quien si sabe tener algo lo presume.
> y el resto.....
> 
> Google Image Result for https://www.nvidia.com/etc/designs/nvidiaGDC/clientlibs_base/images/NVIDIA-Logo.svg
> 
> 
> esto aun sigue, y podes poner ejemplos reales actuales.
> pero no lod e el equipo de musica....



Colega, tienes todo el derecho de expresar tu opinión, dado que esa es la esencia de todo debate (siempre y cuando sea en buenos terminos, sin aludirte, claro). Pero te noto un tanto sobresaltado, al leerte parece como que defendieses de un ataque mediante un contraataque . Sin animo de ofensa .
Algo que aprendí es que cuando estas triste como furioso no piensas claramente, y por ende tampoco hablas ni reaccionas bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

peperc dijo:


> y yo de mostrar mi punto .
> o acaso no ??


Claro que sí, ya te lo dije.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Vos tenés todo el derecho de hacer lo que te plazca respecto de esa situación, y de hecho lo estás haciendo: --> NADA






peperc dijo:


> fijate que casi sin darte cuenta vos y ustedes, los señores conocedores estan *BURLANDOSE Y DESCALIFICANDO a quien quiera pagar de mas por algo exclusivo*..


No estás entendiendo nada: Nosotros no nos burlamos ni descalificamos a los engañados que pagan oro por cosas que no lo valen. Nosotros nos burlamos y destapamos a los que - usando pseudociencia para darse algo de credibilidad - mienten descaradamente para convencer a personas y lograr que se comporten como zombies bajo su control. Y también te lo dije mas arriba:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si alguien, *sabiendo la verdad*, acepta que lo esquilmen --> ES SU PROBLEMA.






peperc dijo:


> es mas.. JAAAAA y recontra JAAAAA ... cuanta sveces les he leido a ustedes con conductas soberbias y arrogantes cuando se habla de un tema de electronica ( que de eso SI SON RICOS EN CONOCIMIENTOS) y descalifican al que no sabe o le cuesta , comentarios como que a algunos no les da para tal o cual aprendizaje.


Lo que te respondo con tus mismas palabras:


peperc dijo:


> ¿ como quedan ustedes ??
> envidiosos ??
> criticones ??


----------



## peperc

ja.. jaaa.. .  como eres mas grande solo has cambiado la manera de responderme " espejito - espejito " ... pero es igual diria yo.

mira, yo tengo una manera de ser:
suelo auto - criticarme mucho.
si veo gente que hace algo mal en seguida un pedacito de mi cabeza piensa : " YO TAMBIEN SOY HUMANO" como ese, quizas un poco estare haciendo lo mismo !!!! ??
cuidado .

en muchisima scosas en mi vid ame he equivocado, pero muchas de muchas.

ahora bien, te dire algo : ENVIDIA..... no le tengo a gente que esta todo el dia en un foro  ( es como alguno que dice tener un yate y vive en europa , pero en vez de estar navegando esta todo el dia en el foro tambien.. ) .

mi  ENVIDIA la guardo para cosas mas importantes, como el no vivir en un bosque lindo , o ccerca de una playa, o no tener mujeres de locura...
pero por no saber un poco mas de una ciencia o una tecnica...
me parece que no leiste mi comentario de la pelicula que puse mas arriba.

a mi , aunque no lo creas NO me importa ganar esta o cualquier conversacion, solo marco un punto, señalo algo que es asi y ahi esa a simple vista.
quien no quiera verlo es cosa suya.

con palabras y con argumentos el ser humano te da vuelta cualquier cosa, pero cualquiera.
ahi mas arriba han puesto la foto de los nazis, como manejaron con palabras y argumentos.
y cada quien en su pais tiene cosas asi.

ahora bien, es ahora cosa de cada uno auto-analizarse y ver cuanto tiene de esto y cuanto de aquello, en que cosas de esta charla ha sido tocado y en que cosas no.
que actitudes son buenas y cuales malas, cuales PREFIERE MANTENER por costumbre o tozudez y cuales le interesa cambiar.

yo y te lo simplificare:
si veo a uno que vende equipos de musica totalmetne tuneados a gusto de el cliente  ( algun tipo de clientes quieren lucesitas y otros quieren perillas de oro ) .
ya te lo señale, hay infinidad de rubros que ocurre eso en esta sociedad. 
si le va bien , en vez de criticarlo intentare ANALIZAR que esta haciendo , asi aprendo.
estafar o engañar , eso hacen los de la iglesia universal..... o los que dicen que son "vidente natural".
ahora, auto-engañarnos , eso si es muy pero muy comun y casi todos lo hacemos .


hellfire4 dijo:


> Colega, tienes todo el derecho de expresar tu opinión, dado que esa es la esencia de todo debate (siempre y cuando sea en buenos terminos, sin aludirte, claro). Pero te noto un tanto sobresaltado, al leerte parece como que defendieses de un ataque mediante un contraataque . Sin animo de ofensa .
> Algo que aprendí es que cuando estas triste como furioso no piensas claramente, y por ende tampoco hablas ni reaccionas bien



no es asi.
asi lo ves .
tambien algo que aprendi es que la la gente le disgusta horrores que le señalen ciertas cosas.
que le critiquen.
que le metan el dedo en la llaga.

miren, a mi me molesta mas ( por ejemplo) el robo de conocimiento , o que alguno saque un circuito que diseño y en seguida otro se lo copie ( algo comunisimo) . 
y no ver a alguien vendiendo un producto a otro que se lo compra feliz.

y les repito : 
mas arriba puse que esta lleno de ejemplso en esta sociedad, de precios exorbitantes por la marca, calidad ( que no es tanta ) y demas, sea
ropa 
carteras
relojes
comida
luagares "exclusivos" dodne ir a comer o tomar algo sale fortunas.
etc. y mil etc.
y ?? 
vas a ir a un restaurante exclusivo donde tomar una gaseosa cuesta 300 euros y te pararas en la puerta a criticar  a ese local ?? 
y a decir que quienes entran son tontos siendo engañados ??

vivir y dejar vivir.

esto no es un medico que esta engañando con una cura que no es tal.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sólo voy a poner un ejemplo...
Cuando se hizo el cambio de canales de television (el famoso dividendo o como le quisieran llamar) las tiendas y comerciales de electrodomésticos, en su ansia de hacer negocio, se aprovecharon de la ignorancia y desconocimiento del tema para embaucar a sus clientes (sobre todo los de edad avanzada) y conminarles a desechar sus receptores de televisión totalmente operativos con el pretexto de que ya no se verían y pasarían a ser un mero objeto decorativo.
Si la solución mas sencilla es ver los canales de tv a traves de un receptor de TDT, que en el peor de los casos su coste de adquisición eran 20€ contra los 500 ó 600€ del televisor lcd, me pregunto yo.......
¿por qué el tendero o comercial insiste en venderme algo que cuesta el sueldo de un mes en lugar de venderme algo asequible a la mayoría de los bolsillos? ¿por avaricia quizás? ¿por desconocimiento  ?
A quien voy a criticar en este caso* no *es al cliente, que aprovecha (mal aconsejado por su "amigo" el de la tienda) para adquirir el receptor de tv de última generación tecnología LCD HD y demás chuches o verduras (como dicen por allá).
Critico y pongo en evidencia al vendedor que en lugar de vender un TDT y si fuese necesario un modulador de RF, vende la panacea del super televisor de última generación basado en las últimas tecnologías y que en muchos casos necesitaba además un receptor externo de TDT  .....

En varias ocasiones no supe morderme la lengua y me intrometí en la conversación del vendedor con el cliente, para clarificar conceptos y mostrarle al cliente la forma mas sencilla y asequible de ver los nuevos y únicos canales de tv, sin tener que deshacerse del televisor de dos o tres años de antiguedad (aún a riesgo de ganarme miradas endemoniadas  )


Sin entrar en el tema hig-end o audio de "alta gama" que es mayoritariamente lo que se trata en este post, este es un ejemplo mas de derroche (en este caso involuntario) de dinero por algo totalmente innecesario de unos y del lavado de cerebro por parte de otros oportunistas.


----------



## hellfire4

peperc dijo:


> no es asi.
> asi lo ves .
> tambien algo que aprendi es que la la gente le disgusta horrores que le señalen ciertas cosas.
> que le critiquen.
> que le metan el dedo en la llaga.



Si, es cierto, abunda la gente que crítica y no soporta ser críticada, aunque en mi caso, por experiencia, me van las críticas constructivas (hubo tiempo que no las toleraba XD, pero aprendí).  O sea, pues sí, así lo veo, me suenas un tanto agresivo y como que no hace falta andar ni exponiendo ni defendiendo el punto de vista de cada uno de esa manera por estos lados .
Me baso incluso dado que varios han salido a responderte .

Y si, también coincido, el marketing (o garketing como otros le llaman XD) abarca muchisimos rubros, no solamente la venta de equipos de audio .


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sólo voy a poner un ejemplo...
> Cuando se hizo el cambio de canales de television (el famoso dividendo o como le quisieran llamar) las tiendas y comerciales de electrodomésticos, en su ansia de hacer negocio, se aprovecharon de la ignorancia y desconocimiento del tema para embaucar a sus clientes (sobre todo los de edad avanzada) y conminarles a desechar sus receptores de televisión totalmente operativos con el pretexto de que ya no se verían y pasarían a ser un mero objeto decorativo.
> Si la solución mas sencilla es ver los canales de tv a traves de un receptor de TDT, que en el peor de los casos su coste de adquisición eran 20€ contra los 500 ó 600€ del televisor lcd, me pregunto yo.......
> ¿por qué el tendero o comercial insiste en venderme algo que cuesta el sueldo de un mes en lugar de venderme algo asequible a la mayoría de los bolsillos? ¿por avaricia quizás? ¿por desconocimiento  ?
> A quien voy a criticar en este caso* no *es al cliente, que aprovecha (mal aconsejado por su "amigo" el de la tienda) para adquirir el receptor de tv de última generación tecnología LCD HD y demás chuches o verduras (como dicen por allá).
> Critico y pongo en evidencia al vendedor que en lugar de vender un TDT y si fuese necesario un modulador de RF, vende la panacea del super televisor de última generación basado en las últimas tecnologías y que en muchos casos necesitaba además un receptor externo de TDT  .....
> 
> En varias ocasiones no supe morderme la lengua y me intrometí en la conversación del vendedor con el cliente, para clarificar conceptos y mostrarle al cliente la forma mas sencilla y asequible de ver los nuevos y únicos canales de tv, sin tener que deshacerse del televisor de dos o tres años de antiguedad (aún a riesgo de ganarme miradas endemoniadas  )
> 
> 
> Sin entrar en el tema hig-end o audio de "alta gama" que es mayoritariamente lo que se trata en este post, este es un ejemplo mas de derroche (en este caso involuntario) de dinero por algo totalmente innecesario de unos y del lavado de cerebro por parte de otros oportunistas.



Todos los caminos conducen a Roma



peperc dijo:


> fijate que casi sin darte cuenta vos y ustedes, los señores conocedores estan BURLANDOSE Y DESCALIFICANDO  a quien quiera pagar de mas por algo exclusivo..
> .



La onda, y al menos procuró que así sea, no es burlarme de quien fue timado, sino burlarme del producto creado para el timo, como los partantes que simulan tener tweeters . Y en mi caso no soy un gran conocedor del tema, pero hay timos que no hace falta serlo para percatarse de ellos XD


----------



## peperc

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sólo voy a poner un ejemplo...
> Cuando se hizo el cambio de canales de television (el famoso dividendo o como le quisieran llamar) las tiendas y comerciales de electrodomésticos, en su ansia de hacer negocio, se aprovecharon de la ignorancia y desconocimiento del tema para embaucar a sus clientes (sobre todo los de edad avanzada) y conminarles a desechar sus receptores de televisión totalmente operativos con el pretexto de que ya no se verían y pasarían a ser un mero objeto decorativo.
> Si la solución mas sencilla es ver los canales de tv a traves de un receptor de TDT, que en el peor de los casos su coste de adquisición eran 20€ contra los 500 ó 600€ del televisor lcd, me pregunto yo.......
> ¿por qué el tendero o comercial insiste en venderme algo que cuesta el sueldo de un mes en lugar de venderme algo asequible a la mayoría de los bolsillos? ¿por avaricia quizás? ¿por desconocimiento  ?
> A quien voy a criticar en este caso* no *es al cliente, que aprovecha (mal aconsejado por su "amigo" el de la tienda) para adquirir el receptor de tv de última generación tecnología LCD HD y demás chuches o verduras (como dicen por allá).
> Critico y pongo en evidencia al vendedor que en lugar de vender un TDT y si fuese necesario un modulador de RF, vende la panacea del super televisor de última generación basado en las últimas tecnologías y que en muchos casos necesitaba además un receptor externo de TDT  .....
> 
> En varias ocasiones no supe morderme la lengua y me intrometí en la conversación del vendedor con el cliente, para clarificar conceptos y mostrarle al cliente la forma mas sencilla y asequible de ver los nuevos y únicos canales de tv, sin tener que deshacerse del televisor de dos o tres años de antiguedad (aún a riesgo de ganarme miradas endemoniadas  )
> 
> 
> Sin entrar en el tema hig-end o audio de "alta gama" que es mayoritariamente lo que se trata en este post, este es un ejemplo mas de derroche (en este caso involuntario) de dinero por algo totalmente innecesario de unos y del lavado de cerebro por parte de otros oportunistas.



aca estas poniendo BIEN   las cosas.
fijate que una cosa es ( imaginate el mismo negocio / local de venta de equipos de el hogar):

caso 1 : un vendedor  que le esta mintiendo a el cliente como bien has dicho , que su TV dejara de funcionar y le quiere  vender otro en vez de ofrecerle un deco que cuesta 50 veces menos.
ahi si es estafa / engaño directo.
pone al ciente contr ala pared al decirle que su viejo TV  dejara de funcionar.

caso 2 : en el mismo local tenes un TV de 32 pulgadas y uno de 50  pulgadas, el vendedor en vez de decirle al cliente que es mas o menos lo mismo ( en realidad la cosa aca va un poco mas por estatus y que el sobre dinero a el cliente) , en un caso te tendras que acercar mas o alejar mas de el TV para ver comodamente.
o en la zona de equipos de musica un equipo de 1 mil dolares y otro de 11 mil dolares.
y el vendedor.. vende.. simplemente eso .
cualquier persona que va de compras escucha un poco y  DECIDE si gasta 1 mil o si gasta 11 mil , aca, no se si va tanto por engaño o auto-engaño.
aca nadie te puede hacer sentir contra la pared.

es como querer convencerted e que compres una exprimidora de naranjas electronica con display y motores PAP , cuando durante tus ultimso 20 años has exprimido las naranjas a mano, y hay que ser uno mismo tontisimo para dejarse llevar con algun verso / cuento de que tu exprimidor manual dejara de funcionar.

o quienes van a comprar algun alimento a ese almacen "pituco" que todo cuesta mucho mas caro...... en vez de al almacen economico ( mismas marcas) .. hay gente a la que le gusta el "estatus" , o hacerse ver.... y bueno, cosa de ellos .

de igual modo : 
distingo muchisimo por ejemplo en caso de lavarropas:
caso 1 : te dicen que se estropeo, que debes comprar uno nuevo cuando saben que el servicio tecnico solo se ha mudado de direccion y tienen el vendedor el numero, no te lo da, por que te quiere vender un lava nuevo.
eso si esta mal.

caso 2 : el vendedor tiene 2 lava distintos:
uno de 1 mil pesos que lava perfecto y esd e marca con garantia, pero sencillo .
otro de 11 mil pessoos ( si 11 veces mas) , con display y ademas en vez de hacer chucu-chucu cuando centrifuga te hace el ruido de una sinfonia de  Beethoven ( puro verso) , eso si, la reina de francia lo usa ....
ambos lavan igual... .
es el cliente que si lo compra es que le gusta que le enreden en esa.
cosa de cada quien.


----------



## hellfire4

peperc dijo:


> o quienes van a comprar algun alimento a ese almacen "pituco" que todo cuesta mucho mas caro...... en vez de al almacen economico ( mismas marcas) .. hay gente a la que le gusta el "estatus" , o hacerse ver.... y bueno, cosa de ellos .



Esos con conceptos de analisis en los consumos, que el garketing tiene bien presentes a la hora de vender, en pocas palabras, busca influenciar, y se vale de muchos medios, estudios, etc


----------



## Fogonazo

Nuevo gabinete para sub-graves Yokohama, especialmente diseñado para lograr bajos redondos, de buen agarre y amortiguados.
Para compras, comunicarse con la *Fogonazo INC *nuestras operadoras lo están esperando* *


----------



## Scooter

Pues mira, sonará bien.
No hará cosas raras en las esquinas.


----------



## peperc

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nuevo gabinete para sub-graves Yokohama, especialmente diseñado para lograr bajos redondos, de buen agarre y amortiguados.
> Para compras, comunicarse con la *Fogonazo INC *nuestras operadoras lo están esperando**



y ... si resulta que es un espectaculo como suena ?? 

si no se prueba, no se sabe.
lo unico malo para mi seria el olor a caucho, eso si .
pero de verdad, uno lo ve y no da curiosidad ?? como reaccionara esa "caja" .

de veras les pregunto, le sda a dudas ?? o estan seguros que con ese material no sonaria bien ??


----------



## Fogonazo

peperc dijo:


> y ... si resulta que es un espectaculo como suena ??
> 
> si no se prueba, no se sabe.
> lo unico malo para mi seria el olor a caucho, eso si .
> pero de verdad, uno lo ve y no da curiosidad ?? como reaccionara esa "caja" .
> 
> de veras les pregunto, le sda a dudas ?? o estan seguros que con ese material no sonaria bien ??


Hablando con algo de seriedad.
Para ese tamaño de parlante le faltan varios litros de volumen al "Gabinete" para lograr algo decente,


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

peperc dijo:


> si no se prueba, no se sabe.


Para eso hay un montón de teoría que predice como va a sonar ese engendro, y si la estudiás y la aprendés no te va a hacer falta "probarlo" para saber como suena.
Por que probarlo es someter ese coso a un juicio puramente subjetivo, y aún cuando *a vos* te guste como suena, el coso no por eso va a dejar de ser un aborto de la naturaleza.


----------



## hellfire4

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hablando con algo de seriedad.
> Para ese tamaño de parlante le faltan varios litros de volumen al "Gabinete" para lograr algo decente,



Sino me equivoco, estos tienen la capacidad de 20 litros cada uno XD, pero no creo que quienes lo hayan diseñado se les haya ocurrido esta función XD.



Aca dice la fuente

ADVERTENCIA para los puristas de la música: el sonido que sale de estos altavoces no será en calidad HD... Sonido de bidones como jerricanes.

fuente:
Bidón de altavoces - askix.com


peperc dijo:


> y ... si resulta que es un espectaculo como suena ??
> 
> si no se prueba, no se sabe.
> lo unico malo para mi seria el olor a caucho, eso si .
> pero de verdad, uno lo ve y no da curiosidad ?? como reaccionara esa "caja" .
> 
> de veras les pregunto, le sda a dudas ?? o estan seguros que con ese material no sonaria bien ??



Es que no es tan así colega . A ver, algo que me enseñaron es que las cajas de parlantes tienen un diseño según lo que se quiera lograr, y que parlantes tiene que tener. O sea, no es algo que le calzas un parlante así nomás a unas maderita/paneles, las encolas, clavas, atornillas y listo .

Como me imagine, pispeando en google, hay programas para ellos, como el winisd, aunque la verdad, no se si sera bueno .




Desconozco como se harán los controles de calidad de los parlantes colocados es sus respectivas cajas los expertos en ello, me imagino que podrán usar aparatos de medición, no lo sé. Aunque la verdad que con esa facha como que no pinta mucho que ese vaya a pasar las pruebas XD.

A lo que quiero llegar colega, el sonido también juega un papel fundamental en el diseño. En mi caso, si me permiten el off, si se me diese por diseñar una sala de teatro, pasarlo por alto seria un error garrafal


----------



## rash

hola señores, que opinan de estos sistemas:

sistemas de altavoces "open"

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Rash!! Has vuelto!!
Esos "baffles" se denominan "dipolares" y tienen ciertas caracteristicas que permiten una reconstruccion muy realista de la escena sonora.
Por supuesto, no es solo la ausencia de caja lo que caracteriza a estos dispositivos, sino tambien la necesidad de una seria ecualizacion electronica que corrija las atenuaciones de baja frecuencia resultantes del cortocircuito acústico.
Para mas detalles podes consultar www.linkwitzlab.com


----------



## rash

Gracias Eza. Si, después de varios proyectos vuelvo a lo que es nuestra pasión, la electrónica y por supuesto al mejor sitio para aprender y compartir, el presente foro. 
Saludos
Con respecto al. Sistema open jajaja... Eso suponia, un diseño del filtro y una buena colocación en sala.


----------



## DOSMETROS

"Madera Plywood de abedul" . . . 

5:55


----------



## Fogonazo

Hilos de plata y cobre, ¡ Me superó !


----------



## DOSMETROS

Desde: €4.669,42 (Precio por pareja)


----------



## Tapir

Luego de ver esto, mi capacidad de asombro colapsó.  Costo: U$S 399.-

Pero es una cable de 110 VAC que tiene según especificaciones dichos del fabricante:

Hollow tube conductors for treble performance
Rectangular conductors for midrange performance
Multiple gauge conductors for bass performance

Y hay quien lo compra...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , ya se habló de esos cables libres de oxígeno y con filtros de audio en el hilo . . . recorrelo . . .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tapir dijo:


> Luego de ver esto, mi capacidad de asombro colapsó. Costo: U$S 399.-


Yo solía participar en otro foro donde, si comprabas esos cables taaaan baratos , eras un seco sin retorno.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Ya se debe haber dicho, pero insisto: esta buena gente que se gasta en un cable de alimentación la misma suma que lo que vale mi equipo de audio entero; se habrá puesto a pensar que Edelap (o la empresa que le toque en desgracia) usa el mismo cable para todos y cada uno de los domicilios? O será que las distribuidoras, *que tanto dinero han invertido, *emplean cables de plata y bla bla bla; o que las empresas de internet lo mismo (ahora que se usa tanto el streaming) 
No se si me dan risa o pena...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seeeeeee....pero les decis eso y les aparece la masturbacion mental de que los ultimos 10 metros son los que importan, entonces asi justifican la compra de esos cables magicos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Esto del "bonito, de calidad y caro" se aplica en muchas cosas ya hace años. 
¿A quien no le ha pasado que le llama el amigo, vecino o el famoso cuñao por que no ve los canales de televisión? Y cuando llegas ves que han hecho reformas, han pintado la casa y todos los mecanismos eléctricos, interruptores y pulsadores de luz y timbre *y tomas de antena *se han sustituido por unos con embellecedor de color madera, con líneas doradas con la marca de la casa bien visible y *carísimos*   

Y la cara que se les pone cuando les haces rebuscar entre los restos del cubo de reciclaje (  ) ..... por que la toma de antena nueva sólo vale para estar en una vitrina de exposición, por que la conexión interna es una porquería y se pierde el 70% de la señal  
Y aún así intentan convencerte de que esa toma es mejor porque es de "marca" y nada barata.
Y quieren que hagas un injerto para que al menos ese embellecedor tan "cuqui" quede superpuesto sobre el "tosco" mecanismo cutre, viejo y barato. 
La cara de desilusión e impotencia de esos amantes de los brillitos del oro......  no tiene precio


----------



## EdgardoCas

me quedé pensando... si le pongo ese cable de alimebtación a la heladera, el asado de $200 se convierte mágicamente en ternera de prjmera calidad???


----------



## Fogonazo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> me quedé pensando... si le pongo ese cable de alimebtación a la heladera, el asado de $200 se convierte mágicamente en ternera de prjmera calidad???


Depende del modelo de cable, puede que se convierta en asado de ternera de 1° o, si empleas los cables de alimentación Super high resolution without intermodulation and without film effect de la* Fogonazo INC *tu asado de 200$ se convierte en Caviar Irani de 350U$ la onza


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con esos cables nunca lograrán :  *“Olive Wagyu Beef”*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con esos cables nunca lograrán :  *“Olive Wagyu Beef”*


----------



## EdgardoCas

Fogo: no me gusta el caviar!!! Si lo despolarizo adecuadamente podré obtener filet de pacú?
Olive Wagyu Beef. Mi no comprende...


----------



## Fogonazo

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Fogo: no me gusta el caviar!!! Si lo despolarizo adecuadamente podré obtener filet de pacú?
> Olive Wagyu Beef. Mi no comprende...


Seep, solo hay que invertir la polaridad de algunos electrones y* ¡ Voila !*


----------



## DOSMETROS

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Olive Wagyu Beef. Mi no comprende...


 
https://www.infocampo.com.ar/olive-...limentacion-del-ganado-con-pulpa-de-aceituna/


----------



## EdgardoCas

Tampoco me gustan las aceitunas!! Hay pocas cosas que no le como: Aceitunas, Alcaparras y Anchoas y el caviar no me gusta (pero su oferta tampoco es frecuente)


----------



## ska_gatotw

Creo que soy demasiado jóven como para haber conocido esto antes :




y por si alguien quiere clonarlo... Pioneer SD-1100 - Manual -  Stereo Display Unit  - HiFi Engine

Lo que no sé es si es una genialidad o un accesorio caro e innecesario para alardear frente a otros audiófilos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo tampoco lo he conocido, pero Pioneer siempre tuvo mucho "efecto visual" en sus equipos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es un simple y vulgar osciloscopio TRC de 5 " 





__





						Musicscopio , para ver tu música
					

Claro . . .  no lo llamemos Audioscopio que es otro instrumento , los llaman también Artescopio y demás maneras   Están de moda , para los pibes , un monitor viejo montado como "osciloscopio" y conectado a la salida de audio del equipo.   Nada nuevo , les doy algunos detalles para los VGA...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## ska_gatotw

De vulgar, nada, costaba una buena moneda!

PD: qué hacen levantados a estas horas??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , tenés razón , vulgar hoy , en aquel entonces era todo una maravilla 

Ya me iba a "poliyar"


----------



## peperc

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Creo que soy demasiado jóven como para haber conocido esto antes :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y por si alguien quiere clonarlo... Pioneer SD-1100 - Manual -  Stereo Display Unit  - HiFi Engine
> 
> Lo que no sé es si es una genialidad o un accesorio caro e innecesario para alardear frente a otros audiófilos.



pensar que .. "es posible" que uno encuentre uno de esos algun dia.. tirado en algun negocio que vende cachivaches viejos por 2 mangos...
el que lo vende muchas veces ni sabe..
y si uno no sabe que es.. lo pasa de largo.
ahora, si sabes lo que es....


----------



## Ratmayor

How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? Dejaré esto por acá y me retiraré lentamente... Muajajajaja


----------



## ska_gatotw

Los tres ejemplos de cada tema son iguales, me lo asegura mi oído


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> How Well Can You Hear Audio Quality? Dejaré esto por acá y me retiraré lentamente... Muajajajaja


*3 de 6*, pero pensé que no los diferenciaría


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Solo escuché los tres priemros y le pegué a UNO   ...el de Coldplay por que se nota perfecto.
En el de Neil Young y el de Katy Perry los agudos eran los mismos en los tres temas...al menos para mi oído y los parlantitos ped0rr0s de mi PC.



Oculto



Resulta claro que me gustan los MP3 a 128K --> mayor cantidad de graves.


----------



## diegomj1973

*5 de 6*, detectando los Uncompressed WAV de los mp3 a 128K y a 320K.

El de Katy Perry no lo pude discriminar, ya que en ese escogí el mp3 a 128K.


----------



## hellfire4

Se me ocurre que si uno tiene el tiempo (y las ganas) y es sibarita, puede buscar una buena fuente que no haya sido alterada por la Guerra del Volumen y hacer uno el ripeo .
Aunque puede que no tengas ni el tiempo ni lo demás, y se me ocurre que puede llegar a haber ripeos mejores que otros que se les suele identificar por el seudónimo del ripeador -al menos con los que lo hacen en videos y el audio que contiene el mismo así se da, y por ello se me cruzo esa idea -

A modo de ejemplo y ligero off topic, si yo quisiera ver la película de zombies nazis montando en tiburones voladores, se que tal tipo hace mejores que tal otro, pero a veces puede darse que el mejor tenga pocas fuentes


----------



## hellfire4

Un ligero off topic, si me permiten:
En cuestiones de economía y consumo se suelen catalogar de necedades primarias para el ser humano (comer es una) de las cuales, no podríamos sobrevivir si ellas y las necesidades accesorias, que una comunidad las puede considerar necesarias para su felicidad -como la música-, aunque claro, no todos los individuos adoptan una determinada necesidad secundaria.
Pues bien, para fomentar el consumo, las empresas crean necesidades accesorias a tal grado que a veces la gente hasta las llega a considerarlas como primarias -tema de debate, pero no para acá-, aunque parezca mentira para fomentar el consumo de tal o cuales artículos, aún cuando en realidad, se traten de artículos inútiles a veces (¡LLAME YA!, a modo de ejemplo general). O si quieren un ejemplo típico, aquella persona que dice que para comer no tiene, pero tiene un celular bien costoso.

Pues bien, la necesidad de mejorar el sonido mediante diversos artilugios que carecen de fundamento científico es una de esas necesidades creadas. Aún cuando pretendan hacernos creer que si tienen fundamento científico.

La frase de Joseph Goebbels tranquilamente tiene cabida la hora de hacer que la gente consuma:
UNA MENTIRA REPETIDA ADECUADAMENTE 1000 VECES SE CONVIERTE EN UNA VERDAD (técnicamente, sigue siendo una mentira, pero la sociedad la toma como verdad)


----------



## ocarbone

*Buena opinion.  hellfire4*
Estamos tan informados que ahora nos invaden opiniones diversas, noticias falsas, la post-verdad.
Me considero un apirante a Audiofilo, que es distinto que un Melomano,. Cuando escucho algun equipo que suena mejor que lo que escuche antes, me produce un bajon, cuando leo articulos sobre audio y musica, siempre hay novedades, un Mcintosh, Accuphase suenan excelentes, pero el costo en U$D es importantisimo. Pero el ambiente donde escuchamos debiera estar a esa altura, tambien costosisimo. Ademas la fuente del sonido debiera ser una buena grabacion.   Para validar y valorar semejantes valores..., siendo el origen un arvhivo de dudosa calidad bajado con celular o Pc...  Re complicado y da para largo.   Creo que los que ejecutan musica con instrumentos musicales, tienen menos problemas que yo; ... Hacen musica.... Otro percepcion es la satisfaccion que produce la musica en vivo y ademas bien ejecutada, Personalmente creo que la musica envasada en el formato que sea siempre es una aproximacion.   tengo una duda grande como puede ser que a mucha gente a taves de los años le siga gustando la opera, frente a nuevas expresiones mas modernas como el teatro, el cine, por ejemplo. El tema es la poca Educacion y falta de Cultura, que hemos podido tener. 
Espero no molestar a alguien.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Buenas, acabo de ver esto: Willy Pastrana audio y cinema, y no se qué pensar. Es una patraña? Tiene sentido? Por favor que alguien me explique los beneficios/contras. Si yo quisiera, podría armar algo similar con 2 fichas DIN de 3 patas a fichas RCA? Muchas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Terrible venta de humo a menos que tenga un preamplificador activo interno con salida balanceada, o un "preamp pasivo" con trafo. En cualquier caso, para un cable de medio metro de largo en el living de una casa...es bastante al dope.


----------



## EdgardoCas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Terrible venta de humo a menos que tenga un preamplificador activo interno con salida balanceada, o un "preamp pasivo" con trafo. En cualquier caso, para un cable de medio metro de largo en el living de una casa...es bastante al dope.


Para una cápsula de bobina móvil si tendría sentido entonces?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponele !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

EdgardoCas dijo:


> Para una cápsula de bobina móvil si tendría sentido entonces?


En realidad no, por que obligatoriamente tenes que preamplificar o poner un trafo para obtener las salidas balanceadas y entonces ya no importa el tipo de cápsula.


----------



## DOSMETROS

De todas maneras todas las cápsulas llegan balanceadas con los 4 extremos de las bobinas afuera , por ahí lo coherente sería cómo dice el Profe , un pre cerquita con entradas y salidas balanceadas vende humo   . . .  amen !


----------



## el_patriarca

Está hecho a mano??? O es la imagen que me está engañando


----------



## EdgardoCas

O sea:


----------



## capitanp

Para la cartera de la dama ,para el bolsillo del caballero no puede faltar tu zapatilla filtrada con cable HD 1080p en 220v ojo también en 110 y 380V pero con adaptadores









__





						Transformadores y Fuentes | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Transformadores y Fuentes ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Aaaahhjjjjjajajajs!!!!
Otra producción de Willy Patraña


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Ahh.... que es para usarlo con los transmisores que usan la Red.  Así no se mezclan los audios ni los vídeos con los 230v-120V y sus nefastos 50 ó 60Hz.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para hacerme un alargue , cual me recomiendan ? :





__





						Otros Cables | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Otros Cables ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Cable Black Rhodium T90 Diva,  Por Metro. Garantia Wp. - $ 6.900
					

Cable Black Rhodium T90 DIVA por metro. Cable multiusos: para parlantes, interconexión y 220 V. Con aislación de Teflón y cobre FC bañado en plata Sterling 900. Por su excepcional calidad de sonido, son muy accesibles. De diseño minimalista, muy elaborado, presenta un sonido de muy baja...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Mi mayor duda es cual , ya que ambos tienen GARANTÍA !


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

capitanp dijo:


> Para la cartera de la dama ,para el bolsillo del caballero no puede faltar tu zapatilla filtrada con cable HD 1080p en 220v ojo también en 110 y 380V pero con adaptadores
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196360Ver el archivo adjunto 196361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transformadores y Fuentes | MercadoLibre.com.ar
> 
> 
> Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Transformadores y Fuentes ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


Yo tengo dos de esos y en los enchufes no noto nada, pero el colesterol me ha mejorado.....no sabéis valorar las cualidades de un buen cable.........


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si un día te entran a robar y te atan con ese cable , disfrutarás del robo y querrás que te roben todos los días


----------



## diegomj1973

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si un día te entran a robar y te atan con ese cable , disfrutarás del robo y querrás que te roben todos los días


Pero si el que te lo vende ya te roba y te ata con esos precios!!!


----------



## EdgardoCas

la cajita negra de abajo de las zapatillas qué tiene? Bombones?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

EdgardoCas dijo:


> la cajita negra de abajo de las zapatillas qué tiene? Bombones?


Creo que ahí es donde tiene la "reserva de potencia"....


----------



## capitanp

toma doble mas barato, no se consigue


----------



## diegomj1973

capitanp dijo:


> toma doble mas barato, no se consigue



Me mata los engendros que Willy hace. Esos tomas dobles parecen ser esas pésimas fichas duplicadoras a las que les debe haber sacado / arrancado las espigas que vienen en la parte de abajo como para transformarlas en "zapatillas". Ni siquiera debe haber utilizado bases exteriores aptas como para implementar algo así. Es de lo más chapuza que he visto.

A pesar de todo, el tipo sigue atrapando incautos con sus engendros. Hizo del humo, su medio de vida.


----------



## hellfire4

Según wiki a ese tipo de trastos los suelen denominar parte de la corriente audio woo:

*Audio woo* consists of various vague and unsupported claims for devices or methods for getting better sound quality from systems that reproduce recorded music. Such claims are made by manufacturers, hobbyists, and writers in the field.
In at least two senses of the word, audio woo is _not_ to be considered sound science

Audio woo consiste en varias afirmaciones vagas y no respaldadas de dispositivos o métodos para obtener una mejor calidad de sonido de sistemas que reproducen música grabada. Tales afirmaciones son hechas por fabricantes, aficionados y escritores en el campo.
En al menos dos sentidos de la palabra, el audio woo no debe considerarse ciencia del sonido.

Y pone en manifiesto que la movida existe desde hace tiempo 





fuente y artículo completo:




__





						Audio woo
					

Audio woo consists of various vague and unsupported claims for devices or methods for getting better sound quality from systems that reproduce recorded music. Such claims are made by manufacturers, hobbyists, and writers in the field.




					rationalwiki.org
				





capitanp dijo:


> Para la cartera de la dama ,para el bolsillo del caballero no puede faltar tu zapatilla filtrada con cable HD 1080p en 220v ojo también en 110 y 380V pero con adaptadores
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196360Ver el archivo adjunto 196361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transformadores y Fuentes | MercadoLibre.com.ar
> 
> 
> Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Transformadores y Fuentes ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Y Compra Protegida © ¡Lo mejor está por llegar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar



Salada la zapatilla eléctrica. Y justo me recuerda un local de mi ciudad con mala fama, que a uno le vendió un supuesto estabilizador, que resulto ser una zapatilla con un led rojo, otro llevo a arreglar un amplificador, le comentaron que no tenía arreglo, y se lo devolvieron faltándole piezas, y algunas que otras quejas por malas tratos y precios caros. El negocio cambio tres veces de nombre por el tema de los impuestos encima XD. Un encanto, sin duda


----------



## capitanp

Parece que no se dieron cuenta el tipo de cable que usa para conectarlo a la red eléctrica de 220v


----------



## phavlo

Adjunto la descripción del producto que público capitanp.

Un cara dura


----------



## Agustinw

capitanp dijo:


> Parece que no se dieron cuenta el tipo de cable que usa para conectarlo a la red eléctrica de 220v
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196407Ver el archivo adjunto 196408



Es para que los semiciclos positivos pasen por el conductor central y los negativos por la malla de este modo se produce menos distorsión por estrés de electrones como ocurriría si ambos semiciclos viajan por el mismo conductor


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Agustinw dijo:


> Es para que los semiciclos positivos pasen por el conductor central y los negativos por la malla de este modo se produce menos distorsión por estrés de electrones como ocurriría si ambos semiciclos viajan por el mismo conductor


Además de reducir el colesterol, los trigliceridos, regula la glucosa, corrige la alopecia, el mal aliento y la caspa, facilita la eliminación de líquidos y limpia los poros y corrige la disfunction erectil..... Por este último motivo se vende tanto....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

phavlo dijo:


> Un cara dura


Es del conocidísimo vende-humo Willy Pastrana...especialista en el arte de vender mentiras a los compra-humo audiófilos.


----------



## EdgardoCas

capitanp dijo:


> toma doble mas barato, no se consigue


Es cierto, son Kalop o similares, que son buenos, pero no creo que sean "Grado Audiófilo" (No puedo recordar, pero don WP había acuñado un término *sarasa* que era superior al Hi-end)

Párrafo aparte. En Audioargentina's Blog, se juntan todos estos muñecos. Sirve para conocer sus nombres y no caer en el engaño si uno compra en algún sitio web


----------



## phavlo

Si Dr., Z. Estuve mirando sus productos mentirosos en ML. Y la gente pregunta, no sé si lo hacen de en serio o para divertirse un poco.


----------



## diegomj1973

EdgardoCas dijo:


> (No puedo recordar, pero don WP había acuñado un término *sarasa* que era superior al Hi-end)



El término que emplea es Hi-10 o nivel Ten (una nueva categoría para reproducción de audio y cinema, según él, superior al Hi-End) .


----------



## SounDreamGames

Estuve engañado todo este tiempoooo....


----------



## hellfire4

phavlo dijo:


> Si Dr., Z. Estuve mirando sus productos mentirosos en ML. Y la gente pregunta, no sé si lo hacen de en serio o para divertirse un poco.



*Vulnerabilidad versus sentido crítico*
Infinidad de estudios sobre el comportamiento humano revelan que *buena parte de la gente es vulnerable a la opinión de la mayoría*. Aunque piense de manera contraria respecto de algo, termina por hacer lo que dicta esa mayoría. Un ejemplo típico lo encontramos en Internet, cuando se oferta un producto al que se le atribuyen características que no tiene y es sustentado por multitud de testimonios falsos que nos inducen a comprar.

Fuente:








						Así es como te manipula un estafador
					

Un estafador es alguien astuto, con la habilidad para detectar debilidades y oportunidades donde los demás no las ven. Las...




					lamenteesmaravillosa.com
				




Y bueno, TODOS LOS CAMINOS CONDUCEN A ROMA 

Se enlaza con UNA MENTIRA REPETIRA 1000 VECES SE CONVIERTE EN UNA VERDAD, como antes llegue a decir.

Otra que agregaría:

Conócete a ti mismo y *conoce a tu enemigo* y en cien batallas nunca serás derrotado". Esto lo dijo Sun Tzu en El arte de la guerra hace 2.500 años.

El garketing, su herramienta (o en todo caso, juego de varias herramientas) empleado para convencer a la gente de algo -sea cierto o no- para crear demanda y cazar sonsos. Aunque concuerdo con el artículo sobre el mal uso que se le da al marketing.









						¿Profesionales del marketing o profesionales del engaño?
					






					www.puromarketing.com
				





En algo en particular sobre ese Pastrana, si se fijan, para colmo el tipo no es desagradable ni maleducado, contesta a aquellos que le cuestionan de una manera de no darles mucho espacio y seguir sosteniendo la mentira (no hace falta leerse toda la parrafada que le responde para percatarse XD)
O sea, tiene labia y carisma, rasgos esenciales para ser un buen embaucador.


----------



## phavlo

Hellfire, buenos días... 
Yo quería preguntarle porque usaba cable de audio/video para sus extensiones a 220V, porque a ese cable lo veo más factible para una extensión RCA/RCA que para 220VAC. 
Pero creo que con tu mensaje y una de sus tantas respuestas mejor me quedo en el molde y no pregunto nada !!


----------



## SounDreamGames

Para mi, son temas tabu, muchos dicen que el ampli valvular es de alta fidelidad, por eso vienen en amplificadores de guitarra de gama alta como el marshall que es hibrido, pero yo siempre dije que sentido tiene tener un marshall y una guitarra china, osea... es como tener un fiat 147 y pretender que ande como un ferrari porque solamente le puse un carburador de ferrari, digamos que el conjunto hace a todo, todo tiene que estar en harmonía para conseguir los óptimos resultados.


----------



## EdgardoCas

El Marshall también se fabrica en China


----------



## cuervobrujo

Pero en la descripción del articulo dice que tiene Curvas agradables....
Como las Teteras de Fogo...en el arenero...
Me hizo acordar del audio del que se enoja con el Toyota Etios.....y al Final remata con que tiene Blutu....


----------



## phavlo

Jajajajaja ya me había olvidado de ese audio del Toyota Etios  


EdgardoCas dijo:


> Es cierto, son Kalop o similares, que son buenos, pero no creo que sean "Grado Audiófilo" (No puedo recordar, pero don WP había acuñado un término *sarasa* que era superior al Hi-end)
> 
> Párrafo aparte. En Audioargentina's Blog, se juntan todos estos muñecos. Sirve para conocer sus nombres y no caer en el engaño si uno compra en algún sitio web



Tampoco son Kalop, peor aún, son DOBLE....Deben ser según el, Alemanas o Rusas o algunas de esas mentiras jaja. 
Dejo imagen de otro ingenioso producto de este señor, donde se ven la marca de las zapatillas (y de la descripción.....5-mentarios)


----------



## diegomj1973

Sabía que la encontraría...

Acá está la ficha duplicadora con la que Willy hace Patrañadas. De lo más chapuza que se fabrica. No están más de $ 100 en el mercado (como muy caras por lo que son e intentan cumplir con su propósito). El tipo le debe arrancar los pernos que vienen detrás y le manda cables hacia la otra "base" y hacia el trozo de cable apto para RCA más que para conexión de la energía de la red. Esas fichas, adentro, son para agarrarse un dolor de estómago en cómo están confeccionadas...


----------



## phavlo

Ni siquiera son zapatillas, son unos pseudoadaptadores que venden en los bazares chinos...
Dios mío


----------



## hellfire4

Acá encontré uno curioso, sobre el uso de la música, justo para el COVID



Como áca dice:
Escuchar música es una manera maravillosa de calmarse y relajarse después de un largo día, pero si realmente cree que la música va a curar su enfermedad, tiene otra cosa por venir.


Comentario de uno de amazon XD :

Literalmente puedes sentir La Curación de Cristal con esta música. Es hermoso y muy útil para usar con cristales. Lo único que diría es que el CD tiene un poco de tiempo de reproducción.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Noo....... no se entendió bien, el tema es que las piedras de cristal entran en resonancia con las células madre encargadas de regenrar las células hijas con problemas de obediencia.
La música empleada se selecciona en base a studios por técnicos especializados en las células hija disociativas. Dicha música lleva mensajes ocultos codificados para que los cristales al entrar en resonancia con las células madre se las transmitan y estas impongan un conducta rígida y severa a las demás células (hija e improntas) que al salirse del redíl ocasionan transtornos fisicosíquicos en las personas que muestran síntomas de discordia asonante.
El tallado de las piedras es crucial para su cometido. Cada forma y tamaño son específicas para una "dolencia" u otras asintomancias disconcretas de los pacientes que se sienten sugestionados por las noticias con afán de sometimiento borreguíl.

Creo que lo certifica la prestigiosa universidad de Irásynovolverás.


----------



## hellfire4

Ahora, menudo curro, entre la sanación mediante música de cristal, la terapia de cristal que te ponen piedritas encima del cuerpo, que según cada piedra cura tal o cual cosa:





Y no se si recordarán hace tiempo, que publique el uso de cristales/piedritas en cables para mejorar el sonido


----------



## cyverlarva

Willy es un genio, como todo genio un incomprendido en su epoca. Reconozcan al menos que tenes que ser bueno vendiendo para vender estas bostas, y tenes que ser bueno convenciendo para que no vuelvan a romperte todo. El tipo labura, primero embocandote esa porqueria, y despues sugestionandote para que te creas que sirvio para algo. Yo creo que es como un audioquest pero de la feria de la salada, te vende la camisa armani a 200 pesos, vos en el fondo sabes que es una porqueria, pero te gusta hacerle creer a la gente que usas armani.
Ser snob es ser un estupido con plata, ser misery es querer ser un snob y no tener siquiera guita para parecerlo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Hay que decir las cosas como son. Que Willy tenga aptitudes para encajar porquerías por superlativas y a precios delirantes, no lo convierte necesariamente en genio, sino en un inescrupuloso y estafador. Tarde o temprano, se le cerrará el círculo y tendrá que cambiar de actitud, si pretende seguir viviendo de eso. Lo que sucede en el fondo, es que se le dan las condiciones de entorno para que pueda vivir haciendo eso (no es casual el lugar donde lo está haciendo...). En otro lugar, simplemente, no prosperaría mucho tiempo haciendo lo mismo que pretende aquí.

Honestidad ante todo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En otro lugar, simplemente, no prosperaría mucho tiempo haciendo lo mismo que pretende aquí.


Hay ilusos que se dejan lavar el cerebro en todos los lugares, todos los países y todos los status. Basta con darle un nombre "rimbombantemente técnico" a una caja de plástico con un led y un cable de colorines terminado en un conector dorado para que los amantes de lo nuevo suelten los billetes y corran a enseñárselo a sus allegado con el pecho muy ancho. 

Y también estos "señores" vendedores de humo se amparan en la inocencia y desconocimiento de las leyes en temas técnicos. En mas de una ocasión trabajando en talleres hube de llamar a la las fuerzas públicas y estas al desconocer el tema se ponían "en sintonía" con el cliente que me la quería jugar.


----------



## cyverlarva

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hay que decir las cosas como son. Que Willy tenga aptitudes para encajar porquerías por superlativas y a precios delirantes, no lo convierte necesariamente en genio, sino en un inescrupuloso y estafador. Tarde o temprano, se le cerrará el círculo y tendrá que cambiar de actitud, si pretende seguir viviendo de eso. Lo que sucede en el fondo, es que se le dan las condiciones de entorno para que pueda vivir haciendo eso (no es casual el lugar donde lo está haciendo...). En otro lugar, simplemente, no prosperaría mucho tiempo haciendo lo mismo que pretende aquí.
> 
> Honestidad ante todo...



Aca no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Vos estas viendo las cosas desde un solo lugar y es el tuyo. Si este tipo te vende un alargue y te dice que las moleculas cambian de estado mientras pasan por el cable, estoy de acuerdo con vos, el tipo miente y estafa. Pero aca es distinto el tipo te dice que comprando la zapatilla pedorra que vende el sonido es superlativo, magnanimo, bla bla bla. Preguntale al menso que la compra y la enchufa que le parece, te va a decir que al sonido le saco un "velo" que el fondo es mas "oscuro" las microinformaciones  y la estupides que estamos acostumbrados a leer. Increiblemente el que la compra esta feliz de haber sumado la gilada esa a su "cadena de audio". El Willy lo estafo? Por supuesto que no. Si le vendio lo que queria. Si vos te sentis en la obligacion de decirle al "audiofilo" algo sobre su compra, te apuesto lo que quieras que te va a saltar a la yugular. Porque el es un "audiofilo" que "sabe" de audio, el no es como los demas que se contentan con basura y mp3. Lees de gente que pregunta si un cable usb cambia el sonido, y los que "saben" les dicen que si.
Yo mantengo que el tipo es un genio, pero no de la electronica, sino del marketing, de vender basura a gente que grita que le saquen la plata de los bolsillos, un vendedor de tonico milagroso, que te cura todo. 
Maradona es un imbecil, pero es un genio jugando a la pelota. Es un genio de la fisica teorica? no, es un genio metiendo la pelota en un arco. Hay muchos tipos de genialidades. Y se han repetido muchas veces a lo largo de la historia.

Ejemplo:

*Joan Miró i Ferrà* (Barcelona, 20 de abril de 1893-Palma de Mallorca, 25 de diciembre de 1983) fue un pintor, escultor, grabador y ceramista español, considerado uno de los máximos representantes del surrealismo. En sus obras reflejó su interés en el subconsciente, en lo «infantil» y en la cultura y tradiciones de Cataluña.













Dejemonos de joder. Mirate la composicion uno, dos tres. 

Y despues decimos que Willy es un garcolin


----------



## ska_gatotw

Cyber, creo que decirle "genio" a un estafador es demasiado, Joan Miró no era un estafador, podría ser un pintor simple o sencillo (no me parece, pero entiendo si es lo que opinás), pero la creatividad la tenía. Willy es un estafador porque vende lo que no existe, así de simple.


----------



## cyverlarva

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Cyber, creo que decirle "genio" a un estafador es demasiado, Joan Miró no era un estafador, podría ser un pintor simple o sencillo (no me parece, pero entiendo si es lo que opinás), pero la creatividad la tenía. Willy es un estafador porque vende lo que no existe, así de simple.



No estoy de acuerdo con vos tampoco .
Yo hable varias veces con Willy, y antes que me digas que lo defiendo te aseguro que no, varios de aca me conocen y saben mi opinion ante estos muchachos. Pero el tipo es muy inteligente, una vez lo vi comprar un marco de cuadro y pegarselo a un lcd de 43 pulgadas, y le borro la marca y le puso la marca de el, lo publicitaba como un televisor/cuadro a 4 veces su valor y le compraron varios. Vos crees que los garco? para nada les vendio lo que querian tener en su casa, un tele/cuadro. Vos, yo y varios de los que leemos esto nos podemos descostillar de risa, pero hay gente que tiene la plata para pagar que un salame, le pegue un marco a un lcd y se lo venda 4 veces lo que sale, eso es ser un genio, encontrar un segmento de mercado y explotarlo. tener algo que alguien quiere y lo paga. Ahora vas entendiendo por que postie especificamente lo de Miró?. Para mi pintar un cacho de tela de azul y hacer 4 puntos es de ladri. Venime con el surrealismo, la concepcion de las cosas, la representacion del yo/niño, y la zaraza que quieras pero eso es de ladri,  Mas de ladri es hacerse amigo de todos los artistas de su epoca que lo defendian por ser amigo de ellos, crear y pagar su propia fundacion, y hacer que sus amigos hagan lobby con sus obras, exponer muchas veces y no vender nada, ser vapuleado por muchos criticos a lo largo de su carrera por precisamente ser ladri. Pero nadie absolutamente nadie puede decir si sus obras son buenas o malas, porque no existe un manual que diga que la pintura tiene que tener una cantidad de colores definida, o si tiene que tener cierta cantidad de pinceladas o si tiene que pesar un valor especifico, quien decide si la obra es buena o mala es quien tiene la tutuca para pagarla. Y quien la pague que te va a decir? que es una gilada que la puede hacer tu nene de 5 años, no!!! te va a decir tooodaaaasss las cosas que lees de sus obras. La belleza, la "calidad" del sonido y muchas cosas mas son subjetivas, y eso abre un gran mercado para los vendedores de tonico de veneno de serpiente.


----------



## ska_gatotw

cyverlarva dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo con vos tampoco .


Es lo lindo de estar vivo  



cyverlarva dijo:


> una vez lo vi comprar un marco de cuadro y pegarselo a un lcd de 43 pulgadas, y le borro la marca y le puso la marca de el, lo publicitaba como un televisor/cuadro a 4 veces su valor y le compraron varios. Vos crees que los garco? para nada les vendio lo que querian tener en su casa, un tele/cuadro.


Es que eso está perfecto!! 
Lo que no es válido es estafar, en cuestiones técnicas no hay fantasías ni lindos ni feos, si me dicen que los electrones viajan mas cómodos en un cable que en otro, es mentira, y es estafa si me lo vendés, a eso me refiero.


----------



## cyverlarva

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Es lo lindo de estar vivo
> 
> 
> Es que eso está perfecto!!
> Lo que no es válido es estafar, en cuestiones técnicas no hay fantasías ni lindos ni feos, si me dicen que los electrones viajan mas cómodos en un cable que en otro, es mentira, y es estafa si me lo vendés, a eso me refiero.



ajá!!!! Muy bien, lee el aviso y decime de que cuestion tecnica te hablo? DE NINGUNA!!!! Parafraseando al "genio" blablabla, tiene que sonar lindo, blablabla curvas agradables, bla bla bla comodo para enchufar, bla bla bla..... no te dice nada!!!! Vos sabes, porque sabes de fisica, de materiales, y porque aplicas la ciencia, y te calentas porque esto no esta dirigido a vos,  quien lo compra sabes que ve, que aca venden una cajita como las que ves en los foros de USA y sale mas barata!!!!! Venga!!!! y willy factura, lo sigo manteniendo, es un genio.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

cyverlarva dijo:


> Aca no estoy de acuerdo con vos. Vos estas viendo las cosas desde un solo lugar y es el tuyo. Si este tipo te vende un alargue y te dice que las moleculas cambian de estado mientras pasan por el cable, estoy de acuerdo con vos, el tipo miente y estafa. Pero aca es distinto el tipo te dice que comprando la zapatilla pedorra que vende el sonido es superlativo, magnanimo, bla bla bla. Preguntale al menso que la compra y la enchufa que le parece, te va a decir que al sonido le saco un "velo" que el fondo es mas "oscuro" las microinformaciones  y la estupides que estamos acostumbrados a leer. Increiblemente el que la compra esta feliz de haber sumado la gilada esa a su "cadena de audio". El Willy lo estafo? Por supuesto que no. Si le vendio lo que queria. Si vos te sentis en la obligacion de decirle al "audiofilo" algo sobre su compra, te apuesto lo que quieras que te va a saltar a la yugular. Porque el es un "audiofilo" que "sabe" de audio, el no es como los demas que se contentan con basura y mp3. Lees de gente que pregunta si un cable usb cambia el sonido, y los que "saben" les dicen que si.
> Yo mantengo que el tipo es un genio, pero no de la electronica, sino del marketing, de vender basura a gente que grita que le saquen la plata de los bolsillos, un vendedor de tonico milagroso, que te cura todo.
> Maradona es un imbecil, pero es un genio jugando a la pelota. Es un genio de la fisica teorica? no, es un genio metiendo la pelota en un arco. Hay muchos tipos de genialidades. Y se han repetido muchas veces a lo largo de la historia.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> *Joan Miró i Ferrà* (Barcelona, 20 de abril de 1893-Palma de Mallorca, 25 de diciembre de 1983) fue un pintor, escultor, grabador y ceramista español, considerado uno de los máximos representantes del surrealismo. En sus obras reflejó su interés en el subconsciente, en lo «infantil» y en la cultura y tradiciones de Cataluña.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dejemonos de joder. Mirate la composicion uno, dos tres.
> 
> Y despues decimos que Willy es un garcolin


Buenos días, Dios me libre de participar en debates fuera de lo estrictamente técnico, pero tras leer los hilos con detalle, no puedo dejar de manifestar, siempre desde el más absoluto respeto, mi opinión.
Me ha llevado a responder el hilo que cito por que creo que hasta este momento, se estaba opinando con sentido, pero éste hilo mezcla churras con merinas ( dicho español que habla de dos razas de ovejas, las merinas de gran calidad con las churras, de mucha menor calidad y la reflexión es que no hay que confundir cosas ).
Traer a éste debate ARTE, no tiene sentido pues no seré yo el que tras ver un Goya, Velazquez o Zurbarán y ver después un Miró, Algunos Dalí o hasta Picasso ( por citar pintores españoles ) opine que lo primero es arte y los segundos, no.....el arte, la alta cocina, la moda, son facetas de gran componente subjetivo que se me escapa, a mí, no a los entendidos y que mueve verdaderas fortunas que a mi juicio, el mío, se pagan por verdaderas mie.........
Pero aquí no hablamos de arte, hablamos de técnica y conceptos científicos comprobables y medibles; por supuesto cada uno tiene sus orejas y su cerebro para procesar, algo parecido sucede con los enólogos y sus rimbombantes catas de vino......pero el vino no es electrónica y no se puede medir salvo PH, graduación alcoholica, etc.....
Por otro lado, vaya por delante que cada uno se gasta su dinero en lo que le apetece, para algunos será tirarlo, para otros disfrutarlo o invertirlo.
Tras esta introducción, comparar el arte, la alta cocina, la moda, etc.... con el audio, no ha lugar; si es cierto que la música la oyes con las orejas y la procesas con el cerebro y eso te puede provocar lo que dice ese señor o erecciones, al igual que un traje lo sientes con la piel, te lo ves con los ojos y lo procesas con el cerebro.....
Eso sí, los aportes realizados a un quipo de audio, se pueden MEDIR (elemento objetivo, las SENSACIONES son subjetivas de cada uno ) y constatar científicamente si es justificada esa inversión por la OBJETIVA mejora del mismo, otra cosa es los pajarracos que te creas en tu cabeza de audófilo, y para opiniones y gustos, colores....
Traído todo ésto al contexto de éste hilo, es sencillo, en España y Europa (desconozaco los ordenamientos jurídicos de vuestros paises ) la respuesta la da el Derecho con la PUBLICIDAD ENGAÑOSA: si tú le pones un marco de un cuadro a una televisión, o una hamburguesa de MCDONALS y la vendes por el precio que te de la lana, anunciando en el primer caso "vendo tele con marco de cuadro que queda muy bonita" y en el segundo "vendo tele con hamburguesa por si te da hambre viendo la tele" y pides 50000 dólares y un tío te los paga, NO PASA NADA.
Pero si vendes la tele con marco o hamburguesa por sus execlencias técnicas o mejoras objetivas provocadas por la mejora, estás incurriendo en publicidad engañosa y por ello perseguible judicialmente.
Por último comentar que en algunos casos, amplificar los elementos subjetivos ( aquellas cualidades perceptibles personalmente y más difícilmente medibles ) también han sido llevados a los tribunales pues han llevado al consumidor a tomas una decisión de compra por unas cualidades "amplificadas" del vendedor.
En mi modesta opinión, aquellos que colocan bolsitas con cristales en los conectores o venden tomas de enchufes de red para mejorar el audio, tendrán problemas en breve.
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973

Pregunto: Si Willy supuestamente es un genio (con cualquier tipo de genialidad que sostengan él tenga), ¿porqué miembros de este mismo foroí no les consumirían sus productos, considerando que a pesar de estar reetiquetados con su marca personal y muy seguramente superinflados en precio, no dejen de ser en ciertos casos equipos aceptables técnicamente hablando? ¿Seguirían sosteniendo que es un genio en ese caso? 
.
Para Juan Carlos: eres un ¡¡¡ GRANDE !!!


----------



## cyverlarva

Juan Carlos, entiendo tu punto, pero seguimos hablando de cosas distintas, tanto vos como diegoml1973, siguen en la postura que willy estafa a la gente porque les vende mejoras tecnicas inexistentes a precio ridiculo, y yo digo que no. Y es porque no vende tecnica, sus productos tienen malisimas terminaciones , conos pintados con pintura epoxi a pincel, parlantes chinos de nivel bajisimo, e increiblemente el tipo hace mas de 30 años que sigue haciendo la misma porqueria. Mi pregunta a ustedes dos es ¿ por que sigue haciendolo ? Con el concepto de ustedes, no hablemos de ir preso en argentina nadie va preso por estas cosas y tampoco por cosas mucho mas graves, pero por que no se fundio? Por que no cerro su negocio y se dedico a otra cosa? Por algo simple, porque el que compra sus productos queda conforme. Lo que tendrias que preguntarte es como puede ser que eso pase, semejante porqueria deja a la gente conforme, y te digo que si.  Por estos lugares hay un tipo que se llama Baldassini, uno de esos cambia piezas, que te pone capacitores hi level, que te modifica amplificadores y se transforman maquinas increibles, a ese lo enganche estafando a un amigo y lo escrache en varios foros, sabes una cosa, sigue haciendolo, en este bendito pais un amplificador operado por este tipo es sinonimo de que anda mejor, increible.
Ustedes en su pais tuvieron a Salvador Dangla, con su revista Alta Fidelidad ( se de lo que te hablo tengo mas de 300 ) los pobres ilusos les mandaban fotos de sus "cadenas de audio" y el tipo les decia que cambiaran los componentes por otros de "mucha mejor calidad" siempre te recomendaba Focal, y dale y dale, hasta que una vez subio su nuevo equipo con dos tremendos Focal Grande Utopia Be, que segun el mismo, su"distribuidor" le habia hecho un gran descuento para adquirir. 
Y asi miles, el audio, el arte, los vinos, los puros, es todo un mercado de chantas, minado de "influencers" desde cuando el termino todavia no existia.
Se usan estas cosas para aparentar, para pertenecer para diferenciarte de los demas, el unico tema es que hay distintos mercados, en Europa son mas cuidadosos, aca es posible estafar mas facilmente, la falta de opciones de compra, de dinero y comerciantes hace posible esto.
 Mas alla de sus posturas politicamente correctas,  sigo pensando que el tipo es un genio, vende basura y se llena de plata y sus clientes estan contentos. Que mas queres?


----------



## ska_gatotw

Tranquilo Cyber, que nadie discute que el tipo es un genio de la manipulación y la venta de humo, lo que pasa es que no nos parece correcto, nada mas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

cyverlarva dijo:


> Juan Carlos, entiendo tu punto, pero seguimos hablando de cosas distintas, tanto vos como diegoml1973, siguen en la postura que willy estafa a la gente porque les vende mejoras tecnicas inexistentes a precio ridiculo, y yo digo que no. Y es porque no vende tecnica, sus productos tienen malisimas terminaciones , conos pintados con pintura epoxi a pincel, parlantes chinos de nivel bajisimo, e increiblemente el tipo hace mas de 30 años que sigue haciendo la misma porqueria. Mi pregunta a ustedes dos es ¿ por que sigue haciendolo ? Con el concepto de ustedes, no hablemos de ir preso en argentina nadie va preso por estas cosas y tampoco por cosas mucho mas graves, pero por que no se fundio? Por que no cerro su negocio y se dedico a otra cosa? Por algo simple, porque el que compra sus productos queda conforme. Lo que tendrias que preguntarte es como puede ser que eso pase, semejante porqueria deja a la gente conforme, y te digo que si.  Por estos lugares hay un tipo que se llama Baldassini, uno de esos cambia piezas, que te pone capacitores hi level, que te modifica amplificadores y se transforman maquinas increibles, a ese lo enganche estafando a un amigo y lo escrache en varios foros, sabes una cosa, sigue haciendolo, en este bendito pais un amplificador operado por este tipo es sinonimo de que anda mejor, increible.
> Ustedes en su pais tuvieron a Salvador Dangla, con su revista Alta Fidelidad ( se de lo que te hablo tengo mas de 300 ) los pobres ilusos les mandaban fotos de sus "cadenas de audio" y el tipo les decia que cambiaran los componentes por otros de "mucha mejor calidad" siempre te recomendaba Focal, y dale y dale, hasta que una vez subio su nuevo equipo con dos tremendos Focal Grande Utopia Be, que segun el mismo, su"distribuidor" le habia hecho un gran descuento para adquirir.
> Y asi miles, el audio, el arte, los vinos, los puros, es todo un mercado de chantas, minado de "influencers" desde cuando el termino todavia no existia.
> Se usan estas cosas para aparentar, para pertenecer para diferenciarte de los demas, el unico tema es que hay distintos mercados, en Europa son mas cuidadosos, aca es posible estafar mas facilmente, la falta de opciones de compra, de dinero y comerciantes hace posible esto.
> Mas alla de sus posturas politicamente correctas,  sigo pensando que el tipo es un genio, vende basura y se llena de plata y sus clientes estan contentos. Que mas queres?


Distinguido CYVERLARVA, en el post anterior del compañero *ska_gatotw *tienes el motivo por el que escribimos y con el que me identifico plenamente, eso sí,  la definición de genio que manejais no la comparto pues podría incluir a todo aquel que se lucre indebidamente de la ignorancia ajena e imparta falsa felicidad.....
Cada vez que leo más hilos vuestros MAS SORPRENDIDO estoy.....el último que me hablas de los "acabados" que tien ya me ha tirado de la silla, pero es que el de las teles con marco es para cagarse.....
En el post anterior os hablé del ordenamiento jurídico de protección al consumidor español y europeo en el momento de LA ADQUISICIÓN DE UN BIEN DE CONSUMO, pero para no dar ideas he obviado el de las garantías POSTVENTA Y PROPIEDAD INDUSTRIAL, del que ahora SÍ os voy a hablar...
Cuando adquieres un producto tienes legalmente 10 días para devorlverlo ( derecho de retracto) y después entra en vigor el plazo MÍNIMO legal de 2 años de garantía TOTAL del fabricante.... si compras una tele Sony por ejemplo, le borras el logotipo y la tuneas con un marco, ante una avería, EL APARATO HA SIDO MANIPULADO Y POR ENDE PIERDE LA GARANTÍA LEGAL, primer y no nimio problema para éste tipo.
Lo que sí es GORDÍSIMO es la violación de la Propiedad industrial e Intelectual y su consiguiente Ley de Marcas y Patentes (insisto en España y Europa ) si compras una tele Sony, le borras la marca, la tuneas y la revendes aprecio de oro y se entera Sony, TE METE UNA DEMANDA CIVIL POR URSURPACIÓN DE MARCA QUE NO TIENES BASTANTES VIDAS PARA PAGARLA.......
Insisto que le vaya muy bien, pero las mentiras tienen las patas cortas y a todo cerdo le llega su San Benito ( hoy os estoy iluminando con refranes españoles ) y para mi NO ES UN GENIO, es un caradura, los gurús de sectas también hacen felicas a sus seguidores y ello no les impide que actúe el sentido común, en todo aprovechado que triunfa hay un punto de lo que llamáis "genialidad" que se extingue al ser descubierto.
Un saludo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Es lo lindo de estar vivo


Eso es, discusión amena, entretenida, pero sin cerrarse en banda y no reflexionar y darle una vuelta al texto. 
En mi vida he tenido muchas discusiones (más bien tiempos sin trato humano) por palabras mal entendidas, por escuchar (más bien no escuchar) únicamente la primera parte de la conversación. Y después no han querido entender ni escuchar la explicación o la frase completa. 

Yo entiendo que se pueda llegar a pensar que *alguien muy bueno en lo suyo es un genio*, pero *cuando este utiliza ese ingenio para aprovecharse de las debilidades o insuficiencias (intelectual en este caso) de otras personas directamente pasa a ser un indeseable *corrupto que falsifica y destruye o modifica bienes ajenos para su usufructo y enriquecimiento. 
La historia esta llena de "genios" que provocaron enormidad de desastres a la humanidad. 

Me iba a explayar con el tema técnico pero @Juan Carlos Hernández Púa se me adelantó y creo que ya está todo dicho. 

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Eso es, discusión amena, entretenida, pero sin cerrarse en banda y no reflexionar y darle una vuelta al texto.
> En mi vida he tenido muchas discusiones (más bien tiempos sin trato humano) por palabras mal entendidas, por escuchar (más bien no escuchar) únicamente la primera parte de la conversación. Y después no han querido entender ni escuchar la explicación o la frase completa.
> 
> Yo entiendo que se pueda llegar a pensar que *alguien muy bueno en lo suyo es un genio*, pero *cuando este utiliza ese ingenio para aprovecharse de las debilidades o insuficiencias (intelectual en este caso) de otras personas directamente pasa a ser un indeseable *corrupto que falsifica y destruye o modifica bienes ajenos para su usufructo y enriquecimiento.
> La historia esta llena de "genios" que provocaron enormidad de desastres a la humanidad.
> 
> Me iba a explayar con el tema técnico pero @Juan Carlos Hernández Púa se me adelantó y creo que ya está todo dicho.
> 
> Saludos.


 Lo que me extraña MUCHO es que aquí, los ricos DE VERDAD, no los "fantasmas", los son porque miran con lupa lo que hacen, se asesoran jurídica y técnicamente, se informan, comparan, estudian y son muy cuidadosos con su dinero, aunque hablemos de céntimos, lo que se dice en España "le pegan cuatro bocados a un garbanzo" y no son engañados por vendedores de humo, y si lo son, engañados, te crujen por todos los orificios.... por eso son ricos.....creo que confundís ricos con aspirantes a ricos ignorantes....
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cyverlarva dijo:


> sigo pensando que el tipo es un genio, vende basura y se llena de plata y *sus clientes estan contentos*.


Yo creo que lo remarcado es la clave de la visión de @cyverlarva . Todos sabemos que WP es un vende-humo estafador de audiófilos - como muchísimos más en el mundo - y *nosotros* no le compraríamos nada!... pero si hablásemos con *sus clientes* (intelectualmente bobos o nó, millonarios o nó), ninguno de ellos presentaría alguna queja o reclamo por la basura que le vendió, por que si así fuera probablemente ya tendría alguna demanda...y no parece ser el caso.
El concepto ético de vender y promocionar basura, que *a nosotros* nos parece deleznable, para muchos tal vez sea lo necesario para "pertenecer" a una "elite" que se enorgullese de mostrar lo que tiene y repetir las huevadas que WP (y también otros) les vendió. Dentro de esa "elite", los pertenecientes se tiran gases de colores cada vez que invierten 1000, 2000 o 5000 trumps en una zapatilla ordinaria como la WP o en un cable USB "para audio" y comentan como "se levantó el velo" o como "aparecieron los micro-nosequebolazo" por cambiar el cable de 220V  o usar un cable con un conector USB dorado.
Todos sabemos que es mentira y que no gastaríamos ni un trump en comprar una porquería de esas - por que la física es inviolable - pero para la gente que se siente realizada perteneciendo a esos grupos de smoke-buyers; la presencia de WP, Baldasini y demás payasos cuenteros es parte de lo que necesitan para avanzar (lo otro es el ridículo monto de tutuca para comprarlo, pero eso ya lo tienen o saben como conseguirlo).

Yo no digo que sea un genio, para mí es un delincuente y punto, pero no puedo negar que la visión que presenta cyverlarva es lo que la realidad le muestra a sus clientes y es lo que ellos necesitan.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sí, aquí cuando pasaba por casas de "ricos con solera" no tenían esas chucherías de las que se escribe en el foro, tenían el Philips de 50 pulgadas última generación (hablo de hace unos años) y la cadena de música hi-fi de mayor calidad, no sé paraban a rebuscar juguetitos con funciones caprichosas, llamaban al centro comercial y a veces al director de la marca en concreto y le encargaban tal o cual aparato que fuese de calidad.
Y sí, eran los que más regateaban a la hora de pagar las reparaciones, aunque luego te soltara una cuantiosa propina.


----------



## cyverlarva

Evidentemente pensamos distinto. En donde dice que un genio tiene que ser bueno, o por que no puede usar su genialidad para hacer el mal? Para mi un genio es una persona con inteligencia y capacidades excepcionales independientemente de para que lo use. De estos individuos hay miles. Y de verdad me gustan este tipo de discusiones, se nota madurez para defender los argumentos sin necesidad de denostar a nadie.

Este es un parlante central de Willy Pastrana... y preguntense si no hay que tener capacidades exepcionales para vender un baffle con preservativos en los midwoofers...







y preguntense de las capacidades especiales de quien lo compra. Si, ven bien, esto es un parlante comercial de este señor y se vendia muy caros, con toda la goma espuma pegada como ven.

Yo por mas que quisiera vender esta basofia, sinceramente no podria.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ojo , es un bafle anticonceptivo !


----------



## ska_gatotw

cyverlarva dijo:


> Este es un parlante central de Willy Pastrana... y preguntense si no hay que tener capacidades exepcionales para vender un baffle con preservativos en los midwoofers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y preguntense de las capacidades especiales de quien lo compra. Si, ven bien, esto es un parlante comercial de este señor y se vendia muy caros, con toda la goma espuma pegada como ven.
> 
> Yo por mas que quisiera vender esta basofia, sinceramente no podria.


Me daría vergüenza tener eso en mi casa, mucha mas me daría venderlo...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Vendo baffle con compresa de noche con alas, no mejora el sonido, pero si teviene la regla......5000 trumps...
Los centrales con condón es por si se pone la parienta cariñosa.........


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Perdonar mi terquedad pero siempre me ha gustado instruirme y pese a mi edad sigo haciéndolo......tras leer los hilos y las citas a la condición de "genio" que comentáis, me he puesto a pensar y documentarme y me decía a mi mismo.... según se comenta aquí " En donde dice que un genio tiene que ser bueno, o por que no puede usar su genialidad para hacer el mal? " no puede ser así........ no se puede irrogar la condición de genio a aquel que no aprovecha ese talento sino para hacer el mal o para provecho propio de la ignorancia de los demás...... porque Hitler sería un genio pues con la "Solución Final" casi extermina al pueblo Judío, Pablo Escobar un crack pasando coca y ganando pasta (la pesaba en el camión en vez de contarla, la pasta si, no sabía donde guardarla del espacio que ocupaba)....o cualquira que use su inteligencia para maldades o provecho propio a costa de la ignorancia o sobervia de los demás, no puede ser que se le irrogue la condición de genio.....efectivamente !!!!!!!!, en el Diccionario de la Real Acedemia Española de la Lengua está la respuesta genio | Diccionario de la lengua española si veis su aceptación número 4 , " 4. m. Capacidad mental extraordinaria para crear o inventar cosas nuevas y admirables. "que es la única que se puede aplicar al caso, no caben los altavoces con condón, las cámaras de gas, el tráfico de coca ni cualquier maldad...
Repito, no voy a discutir ni debatir con nadie, Salvador Grande pillaba pasta de Focal y te recomendaba comprar Focal pues recibiría linda comisión........no es legítimo, pues te inducía a consumir productos que le repòrtaban beneficio, pero si te compras cualquier elemento Focal, seguro que es mejor que un condón, poner bolsas con cristales, cinta americana, pintura a brocha o marcos de cuadros.....no hay por donde coger esto que pone a prueba la inteligencia humana, si es que la hay y ni hablar de la moral y ética...y por supuesto no me merece NINGUNA admiración.
Un saludo


----------



## diegomj1973

Pucha!!!. Con todo el lindo debate que se generó y viendo esos bafles con condón de Willy y su TV / Cuadro, me entran serias dudas si no valorar un poco más lo que le hice a mi esposa hace una semana atrás (ojo!!!, no sean malpensados!!!). Ella es instructora de yoga y quería obsequiarle algo que la sorprendiera para su actividad y espacio de trabajo. Ella no estaba conforme con el sonido de su equipito para escuchar mantras y música sacra, por lo que pensé en algo que le diera una percepción diferente. Junté dos parlantuchos coaxiales Audifiel de 8 pulgadas, 4 repuestos globo burbuja de 10 x 18 cm, 4 varillas roscadas, dos tubos de PVC y un poco de recortes de MDF, surgiendo este enjendro:















La idea era generar la mayor dispersión posible del sonido, como para que ella no sepa de dónde cuernos viene el sonido del plomo/a que canta. El efecto lo logro sobradamente, al punto que sus alumnas preguntan desde donde sale el sonido. El armado fué muy rápido, faltan detalles de terminación, pero, ¿no les parece una genialidad, viendo lo que hace WP?. .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Si le pones los condones te los compran por 5000 trumps......
Un abrazo.
P. D. Ingenioso, muy ingenioso???? Van bien de graves al oído????


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le hiciste un PLUTO 

Según la calidad de las piedritas , la suavidad de los medios


----------



## diegomj1973

Graves? ¿Para qué sirven? .

Como dije, solo mantras.

Mejor dispersión que los PLUTO, por lejos!!!

No son piedras las del globo superior, son caracoles triturados o algo así que le afané de un florero decorativo a mi jermu.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Sonido caracolero


----------



## malesi

Pues con unos peces de colores arriba, servia para algo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

malesi dijo:


> Pues con unos peces de colores arriba, servia para algo


Y habría que ver a los peces vibrando huummmm.....


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Parar ya que voy a acabar tocándome.......


----------



## capitanp

Los famosos TERREMOTOS


----------



## diegomj1973

Aquí un video de las super NAUTILUS grabadas con un modesto SAMSUNG A10!!! 






El efecto de dispersión es muy bueno, fuera de toda broma. El globo inferior y su distancia específica al cono del parlante (3,7 cm), obliga a que lo emitido en la porción de Pi / 2 tenga que reflejarse necesariamente sobre la superficie del globo. Sobre el globo superior, por la posición obligada del imán, lo que se refleja sobre la superficie del globo superior es algo menor a un espacio comparable a Pi / 2. El sonido parece salir de las paredes y da la percepción de que desaparecen los parlantes!!!.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Una consulta, estuve mirando los ingeniosos pluto pero no encontré la solución al la pregunta que os formulo ¿¿¿¿ El tubo de PVC por abajo con la base está sellado ???? O sea es un recinto infinito ???? esta pergunta es válida para los de Diego, parece por las fotos que también el tubo de Diego está sellado a la base, aunque no sean PLUTO.
Un saludo.


----------



## diegomj1973

En el caso de los que yo hice, los tubos son solo para que el plano de montaje del aro más externo de los parlantes queden a aproximadamente 110 cm sobre el suelo, que es la medida media del oído al suelo de una persona sentada. El ángulo con el que se reflejan los agudos respecto a la perpendicular sobre la superficie del globo tiende a ser mayor al de los graves, por lo que los agudos tenderían a salir mayormente por esa altura de montaje (110 cm). Las frecuencias más bajas tenderían a salir reflejadas más oblicuamente hacia el piso y hacia el techo. Los tubos están rellenos de arena. Estaban vacíos al principio de las pruebas, pero luego los rellené para intentar eliminar cualquier resonancia indeseable. También se intentó aislar acústicamente el contacto mecánico entre los globos y sus soportes de MDF con material absorvente (se puede ver algo en las fotos). Lo mismo se intentó entre el imán y el globo, ya que el globo superior tendía a vibrar en alta frecuencia. Es por eso que luego lo rellené parcialmente con triturado de caracol, para intentar evitar que se transformara en un punto emisor de sonido.

Por último, las bases de apoyo al piso tienen unas tres púas cada una, para que quede isostáticamente estable (dispuestas en tresbolillo).

¿Te gustó el sonido?

PD: cuando pueda, voy a subir en un thread específico mediciones del patrón de dispersión y respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Mucho, suenan MUY BIEN. 
Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Una consulta, estuve mirando los ingeniosos pluto pero no encontré la solución al la pregunta que os formulo ¿¿¿¿ El tubo de PVC por abajo con la base está sellado ???? O sea es un recinto infinito ????


Si, el tubo está sellado y relleno para que la emisión posterior se amortigue y no vuelva a salir por el parlante. Por ahí está el artículo de como excita al parlante y mide el rebote interno para ajustar el relleno hasta que lo atenúa en 40dB si mal no recuerdo. Digamos que si "se parece" a un recinto infinito y no forma parte del patrón de emisión.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Gracias, creo que voy a hacer un experimento.... 
Un abrazo.


----------



## SounDreamGames

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ahora, menudo curro, entre la sanación mediante música de cristal, la terapia de cristal que te ponen piedritas encima del cuerpo, que según cada piedra cura tal o cual cosa:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196542
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196543
> 
> Y no se si recordarán hace tiempo, que publique el uso de cristales/piedritas en cables para mejorar el sonido
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196541


Lo eh visto todo! 
Me acuerdo de cuando era chico, habia un televisor antiguo y yo le rompia la puntita de arriba a una válvula y olía el gas que salía.


----------



## sebsjata

SounDreamGames dijo:


> Lo eh visto todo!
> Me acuerdo de cuando era chico, había un televisor antiguo y yo le rompía la puntita de arriba a una válvula y olía el gas que salía.


¿El gas que salía? esas válvulas están al vacío no tienen gases en su interior, de hecho en ingles se les llama "vacuum tube" que en español seria "tubo de vacío"


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿El gas que salía? esas válvulas están al vacío no tienen gases en su interior, de hecho en ingles se les llama "vacuum tube" que en español seria "tubo de vacío"


Pues precisamente por lo que acabas de citar ha podido escribir el post anterior al tuyo..... Si hubiera inhalado gas no habría llegado a adulto.....


----------



## malesi

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Pucha!!!. Con todo el lindo debate que se generó y viendo esos bafles con condón de Willy y su TV / Cuadro, me entran serias dudas si no valorar un poco más lo que le hice a mi esposa hace una semana atrás (ojo!!!, no sean malpensados!!!). Ella es instructora de yoga y quería obsequiarle algo que la sorprendiera para su actividad y espacio de trabajo. Ella no estaba conforme con el sonido de su equipito para escuchar mantras y música sacra, por lo que pensé en algo que le diera una percepción diferente. Junté dos parlantuchos coaxiales Audifiel de 8 pulgadas, 4 repuestos globo burbuja de 10 x 18 cm, 4 varillas roscadas, dos tubos de PVC y un poco de recortes de MDF, surgiendo este enjendro:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196747
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196748
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196749
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196750
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196751
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196752
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 196754
> 
> La idea era generar la mayor dispersión posible del sonido, como para que ella no sepa de dónde cuernos viene el sonido del plomo/a que canta. El efecto lo logro sobradamente, al punto que sus alumnas preguntan desde donde sale el sonido. El armado fué muy rápido, faltan detalles de terminación, pero, ¿no les parece una genialidad, viendo lo que hace WP?. .



Lo de que eran para tú esposa ni lo leí, siendo así vale millones aunque dejes los altavoces por el suelo


----------



## SounDreamGames

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿El gas que salía? esas válvulas están al vacío no tienen gases en su interior, de hecho en ingles se les llama "vacuum tube" que en español seria "tubo de vacío"


Entonces puede ser que sea el olor de los filamentos despues de usarse por mucho tiempo, porque yo me acuerdo que tenian un olor dulzón un poco raro y metálico.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Sería olor a ozono y la capa esa que se adhería al cristal..  creo que está explicado por aquí en algún sitio del foro.


----------



## cuervobrujo

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿El gas que salía? esas válvulas están al vacío no tienen gases en su interior, de hecho en ingles se les llama "vacuum tube" que en español seria "tubo de vacío"


Y yo que pense que era el único que hacía eso... ahora me arrepiento de haber roto la radio antigua del Nono.....


----------



## SounDreamGames

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sería olor a ozono y la capa esa que se adhería al cristal..  creo que está explicado por aquí en algún sitio del foro.


Puede ser, puede ser, yo tengo una bobina de tesla y tambien larga un olor picanton, hasta a veces me hace doler la garganta


----------



## Ratmayor

Dejaré esto por aquí y me retiraré lentamente...​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg




----------



## DJ T3

Tienen que ver ésta publicacion del cavernicola (por como escribe cuando "explica") éste.
Y lo mejor son los comentarios...
Centro-musical Audiofilo | Sólo Vinilos - $635.000,00


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esperemos le haya agregado RIIA a los minicomponentes que vende (seguramente sin parlantes!)


----------



## switchxxi

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esperemos le haya agregado RIIA a los minicomponentes que vende (seguramente sin parlantes!)



Si, para que la gente se RIIA. Yo ya me lo estoy pensando cuando leí que por ese precio va otro minicomponente de regalo, !!!! Ofertón !!!!



oops: Ups, subí la imagen incorrecta, la sin editar).


----------



## DJ T3

Lo unico que le faltaba poner en los comentarios era que la capsula es FullHD 4K, NoTaxi, Mega 1 Link


----------



## ni

¿NAD y Onkyo con mayor distorsión que un humilde Sony?, Pues sí:









						The Best Stereo Receiver
					

The Sony STR-DH190 stereo receiver is a great way to start an affordable traditional stereo system, especially if you’re into vinyl.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Y con prueba ABX incluida y altavoces hiend.


----------



## hellfire4

Este sino me equivoco se le llaman audio tweaks, y su función es ponerlos debajo de un equipo de audio para absorver las malas vibras o algo así. 



Incluso vienen de madera, para poner encima del parlante
Bien recuerdo uno que eran tipo bolsitas de cuero, que parecían onda esas peras de box que hacían lo mismo


----------



## capitanp

hellfire4 dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 263657
> 
> Este sino me equivoco se le llaman audio tweaks, y su función es ponerlos debajo de un equipo de audio para absorver las malas vibras o algo así.
> 
> 
> 
> Incluso vienen de madera, para poner encima del parlante
> Bien recuerdo uno que eran tipo bolsitas de cuero, que parecían onda esas peras de box que hacían lo mismo
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263660




Sino tambien se para todo sobre conos puntiagudos, es para que las vibraciones no se trasladan de equipo a equipo


----------



## hellfire4

capitanp dijo:


> Sino tambien se para todo sobre conos puntiagudos, es para que las vibraciones no se trasladan de equipo a equipo
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 263668


Básicamente, la misma inmundicia con otro olor (por no usar otra palabra XD) como cuando estaba esa bolsa de cuero sintético en forma de pera de box, que no puedo encontrar, aunque por los visto, vienen de muchas formas y colores. Todas con el mismo objetivo, verle la cara a la gente


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

"para absorver las malas vibras" lo mejor es quemar una rama seca de romero humeando la casa recitando repetidamente " Romero, romero, que salga lo malo y entre lo bueno....." si no funciona, ya es cosa de llamar al Vaticano para un exorcismo.......


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> "para absorver las malas vibras" lo mejor es quemar una rama seca de romero humeando la casa recitando repetidamente " Romero, romero, que salga lo malo y entre lo bueno....." si no funciona, ya es cosa de llamar al Vaticano para un exorcismo.......


Hola estimado Compa Don Juan , ? si queda mejor por ahora ?
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hellfire4

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> si no funciona, ya es cosa de llamar al Vaticano para un exorcismo.......


jhe, de seguro saldría más barato hacerse con uno nuevo a pagar los honorarios del exorcista


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola estimado Compa Don Juan , ? si queda mejor por ahora ?
> !Saludos desde Brasil!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Si Daniel, ya recuperado y haciendo el amor como siempre.....!!!!!! Poco ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
Un abrazo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Si Daniel, ya recuperado y haciendo el amor como siempre.....!!!!!! Poco ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> Un abrazo.


!Incrible , Don Juan y su bromas lo tienpo todo , Jajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## MeryRios

Como dicen por aca se acaba primero el elecho y lugo los marranos, yo creo que un cable RCA de 20 dolares bien hecho funciona igual que uno de 200 dolares.


----------



## Fogonazo




----------



## hellfire4

Bueno, hace un tiempo hable del Logitech y su "tweeter" inalambrico XD. Pues no es la única que hace eso, onda este equipito Trust (encima que eso significa Confianza en Inglés, caraduras Xd)





Es chascarrillo cuando se le saca la tapa de las rejillas XD.


----------



## unmonje

Propongo le cambien de *Trust*  a *28/12   *


----------



## DJ T3

Imaginen cómo influencia el marketing, que una vez un amigo me pidió que le haga un amplificador, cuando le pregunté de qué potencia, me dijo "como los equipos, de 10000 watts (diez mil)".

Esto iría en 
Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End pero mas que nada lo veo cómo el marketing usa la estrategia de la mentira, para "enchufarte" un equipo carisimo, que la potencia es ridiculamente baja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Imaginen cómo influencia el marketing, que una vez un amigo me pidió que le haga un amplificador, cuando le pregunté de qué potencia, me dijo *"como los equipos, de 10000 watts (diez mil)"*.


Lo hubieras mandado con el usuario maravillasAudio que es experto en esas cosas....


----------



## unmonje

Justo buscaba uno de 10.005 watts !!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo hubieras mandado con el usuario maravillasAudio que es experto en esas cosas....


Por favor NO lo nombres,* ¡ Si repites su nombre 5 veces se te aparece ! *

Lo mismo ocurre con el amigo *"p0pulin",* el buscador del "Spin" cuántico  **


----------



## Lord Chango

Fogonazo dijo:


> _*Lo mismo ocurre con el amigo "p0pulin", el buscador del "Spin" cuántico*_ **


Ese me lo perdí, fue acá en el foro??

Esto es más o menos como el que trabajaba conmigo, había un sensor inductivo que fallaba y según él, el metal había perdido sus propiedades magnéticas...


----------



## Fogonazo

Lord Chango dijo:


> Ese me lo perdí, fue acá en el foro??
> 
> Esto es más o menos como el que trabajaba conmigo, había un sensor inductivo que fallaba y según él, el metal había perdido sus propiedades magnéticas...


See, un tipo muy simpático pero con *-280* de conocimientos de física/electricidad/electrónica que quería hacer algo "Free Energy" 
Tan insistente que le otorgamos "La baja", pero reincidía, debe haber creado unas 30 cuentas para tratar su proyecto 

Si ingresaste a la comunidad en el 2009 seguramente viste alguno de sus proyectos, habrá sido hace unos 3 o 4 años.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> un tipo muy simpático pero con *-280* de conocimientos de física/electricidad/electrónica que quería hacer algo "Free Energy"


Está bastante chapita...
Tenía unos videos en youtube que eran una sartalada de bolu÷$#@&^ importante.


----------



## hellfire4

DJ T3 dijo:


> Imaginen cómo influencia el marketing, que una vez un amigo me pidió que le haga un amplificador, cuando le pregunté de qué potencia, me dijo "como los equipos, de 10000 watts (diez mil)".
> 
> Esto iría en
> Las 10 mayores mentiras en audio Hi-End pero mas que nada lo veo cómo el marketing usa la estrategia de la mentira, para "enchufarte" un equipo carisimo, que la potencia es ridiculamente baja


*"*Repite una mentira con suficiente frecuencia y se convierte en verdad" (una mentira repetida 1000 veces pasa a ser una verdad), es una ley de propaganda con frecuencia atribuida al nazi Joseph Goebbels*. *Entre los psicólogos, esto se conoce como el efecto de la* "ilusión de verdad".*
No es 100% efectivo el método, pero suele funcionar bastante si saben ejecutarlo.
El neologismo posverdad surge de ese antiguo -pero bien en boga- concepto.

También a menudo puede llegar a pasar por eso que la voz de la verdad de uno o unos pocos se vea acallada por la gran masa


----------



## fabioosorio

Perdón que pregunte, nunca traté seriamente este tema. Todos tienen como cinco conocidos que divagan con el free energy o solo a algunos se nos pegan tantos?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

hellfire4 dijo:


> Repite una mentira con suficiente frecuencia y se convierte en verdad" (una mentira repetida 1000 veces pasa a ser una verdad....


Y hoy es más fácil, sólo tienen que decirlo una vez en "tutubo" para que se multiplique por 1000 veces 1000 en pocas horas. 



fabioosorio dijo:


> Todos tienen como cinco conocidos que divagan con el free energy o solo a algunos se nos pegan tantos?


Creo que todos conocemos al menos un par que se dejan llevar por la influencia de otros.... Y no sólo con las energías libres, también con las sanaciones de enfermedades crónicas incurables a base de imanes o piedras de río milagrosas.


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Creo que todos conocemos al menos un par que se dejan llevar por la influencia de otros.... Y no sólo con las energías libres, también con las sanaciones de enfermedades crónicas incurables a base de imanes o piedras de río milagrosas.


También, hace un tiempo atrás publique un artículo de piedras que se colocan en los equipos para mejorar el sónido, comentando que en realidad da igual que uses piedras preciosas como bolas de naftalina.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Y hoy es más fácil, sólo tienen que decirlo una vez en "tutubo" para que se multiplique por 1000 veces 1000 en pocas horas.


También se da que los medios de comunicación están mucho más dispersos y puede ser desmentido con mayor facilidad. Salvo en determinados países que hasta el internet esta límitado, como Corea del Norte.


----------



## fabioosorio

hellfire4 dijo:


> También, hace un tiempo atrás publique un artículo de piedras que se colocan en los equipos para mejorar el sónido, comentando que en realidad da igual que uses piedras preciosas como bolas de naftalina.


Hey, sobre el brazo del tocadiscos de mi tía recuerdo una piedrita. Vale para mejorar el sonido?


----------



## Fogonazo

fabioosorio dijo:


> Hey, sobre el brazo del tocadiscos de mi tía recuerdo una piedrita. Vale para mejorar el sonido?


Eso se hacía para dar algo mas de peso sobre la púa cuando estas ya no estaban en buen estado, y si algo mejoraban, pero a costa de mayor desgaste del vinilo y lo que quedaba de púa


----------



## hellfire4

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso se hacía para dar algo mas de peso sobre la púa cuando estas ya no estaban en buen estado, y si algo mejoraban, pero a costa de mayor desgaste del vinilo y lo que quedaba de púa


Como que mejor era cambiar la pua.

Claro, hoy en día están las bandejas de vinillos que evitas el desgaste de los mismos y el uso de puas, aunque no evitas el desgaste del laser.


----------



## unmonje

fabioosorio dijo:


> Hey, sobre el brazo del tocadiscos de mi tía recuerdo una piedrita. Vale para mejorar el sonido?


Si, creo que  lo mejora al sonido del vinilo o pasta,  porque con el mayor peso del cabezal fonocaptor,  se va decapando la pista y se asegura que no desaparezca. ¿no  gente, si que si ?
 Respecto del usuario que preguntó por los amigos de la *energía libre* le digo que :   Se te pegan mas y mas si los escuchas con atención.

Para entendidos  (    Oooohhloooolooohhh !!!   -Que no aparezcan ni Batman , ni Robin )


----------



## hellfire4

unmonje dijo:


> Si, creo que  lo mejora al sonido del vinilo o pasta,  porque con el mayor peso del cabezal fonocaptor,  se va decapando la pista y se asegura que no desaparezca. ¿no  gente, si que si ?
> Respecto del usuario que preguntó por los amigos de la *energía libre* le digo que :   Se te pegan mas y mas si los escuchas con atención.
> 
> Para entendidos  (    Oooohhloooolooohhh !!!   -Que no aparezcan ni Batman , ni Robin )


Puff, que recuerdos, incluso llegue a publicar aca una especie de unguento que uno le ponía al cd y se obtenia un sónico más armonico al filtral el laser o algo así (una patraña sin pues si cabeza, dado que lo único que lograrías es que la lectura del disco sea peor al estar sucio), y ese mismo u otro con características esperituales que al ponerselo sobre la superficie del equipo y parlantes se obtenía el mismo efecto Xd, siendo una mentira aún todavía más grande.


----------



## switchxxi

hellfire4 dijo:


> como bolas de naftalina.



Ojo que esas si sirven, en equipos de audio digital evitan que aparezcan "bugs" .


----------



## unmonje

hellfire4 dijo:


> Puff, que recuerdos, incluso llegue a publicar aca una especie de unguento que uno le ponía al cd y se obtenia un sónico más armonico al filtral el laser o algo así (una patraña sin pues si cabeza, dado que lo único que lograrías es que la lectura del disco sea peor al estar sucio), y ese mismo u otro con características esperituales que al ponerselo sobre la superficie del equipo y parlantes se obtenía el mismo efecto Xd, siendo una mentira aún todavía más grande.


Eso me recuerda al famoso y místico rezo, para atraer la lluvia y que decía :
 -Lluvia..... ven..... lluvia ... ven   , lluvia ven, ten necesito ay  ven  !!!
ver esto


----------



## Fogonazo

unmonje dijo:


> Eso me recuerda al famoso y místico rezo, para atraer la lluvia y que decía :
> -Lluvia..... ven..... lluvia ... ven   , lluvia ven, ten necesito ay  ven  !!!
> ver esto


----------



## hellfire4

Ahora, la creatividad del garjeting es realmente impresionante, su modus operandi se puede resumir en crear una falacia sobre un problema inexistente (que repiten 1000 veces) y en que te venden la "solución". Hasta se pueden ver esas cuestiones típicas de curanderos -que daban amuletos- que usando tal elemento como las piedritas vas a remediar y/o mejorar lo del sónido del equipo.

Clásica frase:
_Conoce_ a tu _enemigo_ y conócete a ti mismo, y saldrás triunfador en mil batallas (o en este caso, de que te vean la cara xd)


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hellfire4 dijo:


> Como que mejor era cambiar la pua.
> 
> Claro, hoy en día están las bandejas de vinillos que evitas el desgaste de los mismos y el uso de puas, aunque no evitas el desgaste del laser.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278492



wow un reproductor laser de un hermoso emisor de señal MP3 (44k)

El otro dia me mostraba su hi-fi un conocido y cuando saco su teléfono y activo el bluetooth y busco un tema en youtube. me acorde del meme:


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

No es el unico rubro en el cual aparecen estas situaciones. lo he visto en el motociclismo, mucho en motos americanas e inglesas y en autos americanos, y en todo lo que es el coleccionismo de epoca, pero a favor podria decir, se trata de restauraciones, o de partes que quizas no se consigan asi de facil y por eso los precios...

Pero cuando lei aqui y por primera vez sobre cables que se venden en mas de 2000€, recorde un aviso de ML, 
(espero no violar con esto los terminos y condiciones del foro)

MLA-1124387943-bafles-fostex-hi-end-con-supertweer-chiquibun-audio-vintage-_JM

Hoy publicado en 360000 peos argentinos, algo asi como Dolares 3200 al cambio oficial, o 1700 al cambio no oficial.




Dice el anuncio;


*Bafles hi end*
Driver Fostex 206ES
Supertweeters Fostex T90A 
Crossover capacitores Mundorff

Si bien los T90 estan caros en el mismo Ebay, y los 206ES son caros de origen,

Alguien me puede decir que lo hace especial a FOSTEX para que sus componentes puedan ser tan pretenciosos en el precio?


----------



## fabioosorio

Ese chifonier con parlante vale toda esa plata?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que lo hace especial a FOSTEX para que sus componentes puedan ser tan pretenciosos en el precio?


Había una vez, en otro foro, un individuo, aprendiz de brujo el, que armó unos baffles back-loaded-horns con esos mismos Fostex rango extendido y le puso los mismos super-tweeters Fostex equipados con un inductor que era una suerte de rulo asociado al tweeter (se veía verdaderamente horrible) y que - supuestamente - lo cortan en primer orden a 30kHz      sin ningún soporte teórico o práctico para hacer tal cosa (tal vez atrapar murciélagos??).
Le expliqué que era una tontera hacer eso, pero se juntó con sus amigos de ese foro (una parva de forros) para reírse de mi recomendación. En fin, el asunto es que este par de baffles llevaba un montón de trabajo completamente inútil pero las apreciaciones (mentiras) audiófilas lo elevaban al Valhalla de los baffles, y probablemente todos los estúpidos que leyeron su sanata audiófila hayan tenido múltiples orgasmos viendo esta "oferta" de baffles.
Como dice un viejo refrán, "La culpa no es del chancho sino de quien le dá el afrecho".
No se si fuí claro...


----------



## unmonje

Intento de pajarera 2


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Dr, claro que se entiende, y me hiciste reir, porque el relato es expresivo



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> sin ningún soporte teórico o práctico para hacer tal cosa (tal vez atrapar murciélagos??).


Haciendo pie en la cita, dire que un cliente nos solicito la importacion de 100 aparatitos de este tipo



A pesar de sus 1100 calificaciones de 4 estrellas, no se si realmente funcionara, debo decir que le pedi me deje uno, pero nunca me puse a probar si realmente sirve, ni siquiera puse a probar si emite ultrasonido. Este cliente se gasto una suma interesante y al parecer repetira ya que vendio todo.

A veces es asi, te venden lo que quienes compran no pueden comprobar los alcances y bondades del artefacto.

Ahora, nunca tuve un FOSTEX en mis manos, y la duda se me genera al ver los precios locos que supuestamente valen.


----------



## hellfire4

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Ahora, nunca tuve un FOSTEX en mis manos, y la duda se me genera al ver los precios locos que supuestamente valen.



Generalmente no, el disparatado precio suele ser el 1º indicio que estas frente a un espejito de color, que por x marca estarías pagando lo que en otra x marca de seguro seria por mucho menos y obtendrías el mismo resultado. Diría que incluso podrías obtener algo mucho mejor y por mucho menos.

Quienes buscan venderlo también tienen un estudio sociológico (partel del marketing) de hacia quienes seran sus clientes, pudiendo ser gente de dinero que no tiene problemas en pagar por ello, que lo compraran para fardar, etc. Todo eso esta bien investigado. Siendo los mismos que repiten 1000 veces una mentira, claro.



Esto lo saque de una pag en Inglés de algunas de las típicas mentiras (estrategías) del marketing:
Lo que se miente y lo que realmente significa

Mentira: "Nuestros productos son [vanguardistas, vanguardistas, vanguardistas]".
Verdad: "Esta es una versión beta que esperamos que depure por nosotros".

Mentira: "Nuestros productos son [de última generación, de tercera generación, con capacidad web]".
Verdad: "Tenemos productos, pero no tenemos idea de por qué querría alguien comprarlos".

Mentira: "Superaremos sus expectativas".
Verdad: "No podemos porque acabamos de plantearles este estúpido comentario".

Mentira: "Queremos ser su socio, no solo su proveedor".
Verdad: "Queremos bloquear su cuenta para mantener alejados a los competidores".

Mentira: "Desarrollamos nuestro producto teniendo en cuenta sus objetivos comerciales".
Verdad: "Estamos orando para que tengamos algo que crees que necesitas".

Mentira: "Somos el líder de la industria".
Verdad: "Sabemos que es una afirmación sin sentido, pero suena genial".

Mentira: "Nuestros productos son [extraordinarios, excelentes, únicos]".
Verdad: "No tenemos idea de cómo cuantificar los beneficios de lo que nos esta comprando".

Mentira: "Brindamos un servicio de 360 grados".
Verdad: "Cuando llamas, terminas corriendo en círculos".

Mentira: "Proporcionamos un servicio al cliente de clase mundial".
Verdad: "Cuando llame, el técnico de servicio apenas hablará inglés".

Mentira: "Tenemos el costo de propiedad más bajo".
Verdad: "Nuestro producto tiene un sobreprecio enorme".

Fuente:








						Marketing Lies & What They Really Mean
					

Find out what the top ten marketing messages really mean to your customers.




					www.inc.com
				





Esta historieta es de los 60, pero me encanta XD, corta y concisa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Ahora, nunca tuve un FOSTEX en mis manos, y la duda se me genera al ver los precios locos que supuestamente valen.


Naaaa....ese precio es por un par de parlantes.
Fijate acá, en madisound que tienen el parlante que busques y el precio es el  mismo (de ahí a que lo valga es una historia diferente pero les confío mas a ellos que a E-Bay):








						Fostex FE206NV 8" Full Range
					

Fostex FE206NV 8" Full Range




					www.madisoundspeakerstore.com
				




Como siempre, el problema con los rango-extendido, y sobre todo ese de 8", es que el sonido sale como un rayo láser, lo cual es mas o menos bueno para el sound-stage y muy pero muy malo para poder sentarse en cualquier lugar de la sala por que estando sentado en el lugar "apropiado" movés la cabeza 5 cm y perdés la imagen sonora. Y los graves....olvidate.
Mejor miren la curva de respuesta en frecuencia (en cámara semi-anecoica ) para que vean que no son tan buenos como dicen...pero a los audiofool eso no les importa mucho


----------



## Don Plaquetin

*90db* tú y el sangrado de oídos. 50Watts en ese cono *pfff* como conejo reproductor


unmonje dijo:


> Intento de pajarera 2
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278853


podemos comenzar la puja en 1 paquete de polenta


----------



## unmonje

Con el asado noooooo


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate acá, en madisound que tienen el parlante que busques y el precio es el mismo (de ahí a que lo valga es una historia diferente pero les confío mas a ellos que a E-Bay):
> Fostex FE206NV 8" Full Range



Si, el precio es el mismo, ebay es un por par, o sea US$ 150 cada uno.


Lo loco es que piden por algo mas de lo que costaria armarlo, porque las cajas tampoco son un lujo, y cualquier carpintero te arma mejores o mejor terminadas por mucho menos y si sumas lo que cuestan los componentes y su importacion a argentina, en el caso que quieras algo asi, te sale muchisimo menos.

Yo creo que algunos vendedores son chantas, pero muchos tambien se comieron el cuento y se creen de elite por vender humo.


----------



## hellfire4

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Si, el precio es el mismo, ebay es un por par, o sea US$ 150 cada uno.
> 
> 
> Lo loco es que piden por algo mas de lo que costaria armarlo, porque las cajas tampoco son un lujo, y cualquier carpintero te arma mejores o mejor terminadas por mucho menos y si sumas lo que cuestan los componentes y su importacion a argentina, en el caso que quieras algo asi, te sale muchisimo menos.
> 
> Yo creo que algunos vendedores son chantas, pero muchos tambien se comieron el cuento y se creen de elite por vender humo.



Sucedia con otros elementos como mesas de televisores o de equipos de música. Que supuestamente eran los muebles oficiales (o algo así) de determinado equipo Xd
Yo pague más barato una mesa de TV de algarrobo hecha por un carpintero que una roñosa mesa de aglomerado que hacia juego con el Tv


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Uhh..... Había un tv de Philips que venía con mesa a juego o a juego la tv de la mesa.. La mesa tenía un precio desorbitado y . . alguna vi sobre una mesa de "MueblesManolo"


----------



## hellfire4

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Uhh..... Había un tv de Philips que venía con mesa a juego o a juego la tv de la mesa.. La mesa tenía un precio desorbitado y . . alguna vi sobre una mesa de "MueblesManolo"


Exacto, en el caso mio, lo mismo, con un philip de tubo gris, una mesa gris a juego que se notaba de manufactura barata y precio rídiculo, solo por ser a juego.



Una mesa como esa, que la tanteas y se nota que esta hecha de aglomerado forrado con laminas grises XD, que estafa

Más cara que una mesa de algarrobo por el estilo encargada a un carpintero.


----------



## fabioosorio

Esta conversa me trae a la memoria la discusión que tenía con el guitarrista a la hora de mejorar su equipo. Alguien le había quemado la cabeza que necesitaba un Twin Reberb, y ahí estaba con esa historia, es un tipo que lo que menos tiene es de audiófilo, que su guitarra arranque es suficiente, que no esté ecualizada ni escucha, menos el berretín de buscar el sonido imposible de los guitarristas. Yo por mi lado le aconsejaba un Bandido noventero, made in USA, sencillo, de buena calidad constructiva y principalmente TRANSISTORIZADO, que encienda y ande, que en un festival se lo suba a las patadas y se lo baje de la misma manera del escenario, peeeeero no, no había Twin Reberb pero encontró una Estrella Negra (pongo así para no poner la marca de los amplificadores), lo que costó esa porquería valvular! 18 MIL CARÍSIMOS PESOS!!!!!, koreano, creo que ni embalaje, sin manual del usuario, la salida de línea no dice "line out", sino que deduje de una traducción mal hecha, lo enchufé a la consola y duró poco la alegría porque se puso en corto esa salida carbonizando un cosito rectangular de cuatro patas, así que lo saco por effect out desde hace años, y así se irá quemando por partes el cachibache de 130 mil pesos al día de hoy. 
Entre la diabetes, el colesterol y la falta de iniciativa del viejo, al día de hoy no consigo que maneje una perilla, conecte un cable o diferencie power de stand by, menos que lo encienda ni que sea 10 minutos antes, pero a él como fanático de los Beatles le gusta LA BANDERITA INGLESA DE PAPEL PEGADA EN UN RINCÓN DEL FRENTE.
Y güeno... así no ma é, como se dice en mi terruño.


----------



## unmonje

hellfire4 dijo:


> Exacto, en el caso mio, lo mismo, con un philip de tubo gris, una mesa gris a juego que se notaba de manufactura barata y precio rídiculo, solo por ser a juego.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278879
> 
> Una mesa como esa, que la tanteas y se nota que esta hecha de aglomerado forrado con laminas grises XD, que estafa
> 
> Más cara que una mesa de algarrobo por el estilo encargada a un carpintero.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278881


Sofismo de vendedor : 
 - Claro,  la mesa del Philips, se hace en  una tarde con cualquier madera aglomerada de pino, mientras que el de algarroba, tenés que esperar 50 años hasta que le árbol esté listo, para hacer el mueble.
Lógicamente, tiene que ser mas barato por la espera. ¿no  chaval ?


----------



## el_patriarca

Ya que estamos hablando de muebles:


----------



## DJ T3

el_patriarca dijo:


> Ya que estamos hablando de muebles:


No se qué es peor, si el precio o la gente admirada con esa cosa de los cielos oscuros...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Esto me recuerda el monolito de....











Ohhhhh.....!!


----------



## phavlo

DJ T3 dijo:


> No se qué es peor, si el precio o la gente admirada con esa cosa de los cielos oscuros...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 278900


Muchos dólares solo para colgar bananas ?  
Un elemento que podría estar en cualquier lugar del mundo, menos en Argentina


----------



## EdgardoCas

Tuve que googlear para que m,..$@! servía el Pro Stand...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Yo ni me molesto, no me atraen esas  brujerías modernas.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

DJ T3 dijo:


> No se qué es peor, si el precio o la gente admirada con esa cosa de los cielos oscuros...



La gente mi estimado, la gente...

Yo siempre hago esta referencia, la gente son como pollos de engorde, les prendes la luz del criadero y no razonan, solo ven y comen.
A las personas, esta demas explicarlo, pero los que les pones delante consumen, estos quizas no razonan, pero si lo hacen por un sistema de alimentar su vacio personal, quizas es mas profundo el pensamiento, pero si entramos en la filosofia y la psicologia nos desviamos del tema.


----------



## Kebra

Aquí representado en un video excelente:


----------



## hellfire4

Kebra dijo:


> Aquí representado en un video excelente:


No sabes si reir o llorar XD

A ver, es como dijo un colega antes, lo de los equipos de audio donde prometen el oro y el moro y termina siendo un espejito de color, pues es uno de los innumerables elementos hechos para verle la cara a la gente, los muebles ligados a la tecnología es otro.

Hace tiempo de hecho publique una especie de mesa para equipos de audio que le había puesto por debajo dos discos de pesas, y la función de esa mesa era garantizar la estabilidad del equipo de música para lograr un sónido más armónico. O sea, algo así como que las ondas sonoras provocaban tal traqueteo en el equipo de música que dicha mesa se encargaba de evitarlas Xd.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esto me recuerda el monolito de....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh.....!!


Al menos en la película, al tocarlo adquieren conocimiento y evolucionan, en este otro caso da la impresión que adquieren (o demuestran) idiotez. Xd


----------



## ivanutn

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Ahora, nunca tuve un FOSTEX en mis manos, y la duda se me genera al ver los precios locos que supuestamente valen.


Hola. Yo hace unos años aproveche un viaje de laburo y me compre varias cosas. Originalmente iba a comprar un FF85WK y empecé a escalar en modelos, más que nada pensando en que seguro era la única oportunidad que tenía de comprar en EEUU. Terminé comprando en madisound dos FX120. Son Rango Extendido. Pero como les desconfiaba, metí en el carrito dos tweeters Fountek Neo Cd 1.0, algunos componnetes para un filtro. La verdad es que los Fostex suenan muy bien. En cuanto a calidad de sonido y de construcción no se les puede objetar nada, al menos a este modelo en particular. La verdad es que no me falta nada. Con 3W por canal y estos baflecitos estoy hecho. Yo estoy mas acostumbrado a parlantes grandes, pero estos me sorprendieron.



Saludos,


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Saludos a toda la muchachada!  hacia días que no pasaba por aquí, espero estén todos muy bien.

Como estas Ivan @ivanutn Gracias por la respuesta detallada, y por contar tu experiencia.

Haciendo una analogía, un parlante tiene una particularidad muy similar a las antenas, y esta es que cuanto mas DB, mas ganancia y asi se logra rendimientos exponenciales con potencias reducidas, en comparación con potencias mas elevadas con componentes de menor ganancia.

La diferencia es que la antena irradia y no es generadora de distorsión, mientras que un parlante si puede distorsionar por mucho factores, entre ellos la calidad pobre del mismo.

es cierto que si a 3 watts tenés un parlante con buena ganancia, si es que como estos indican 96Db, la presión sonora será parecida a tener mas potencia con parlantes de menor ganancia, pero también es cierto que a baja potencia los parlantes demuestran sus cualidades a para trabajar a bajo volumen, pero no evidencias sus falencias cuando se los exige a los limites de su potencia de trabajo.

Lo que me gusta de un buen rango extendido, es que se lo puede usar para medios desde no tan abajo, ni llegar a tan arriba, y entonces así la reproducción de las voces, guitarras, y los instrumentos que estén en ese rango van a sonar mas naturales, y con una acústica mas agradable que si usas medios de campana blindados, los cuales por mas calidad que tengan serán nítidos pero no tan naturales ( por lo menos los que escuche yo... quizás alguien pueda aportar algo que contradiga lo que acabo de escribir, y bienvenida esa info.)

Hace unos días cayeron en mis manos unas cajas Hitachi, muy simpáticas, pero poca cosa,  y como las voy a usar para complementar un tocadiscos, algo no muy exigente, están mas que bien.

Un parlante, detonado, pero el otro, sonaba muy bien, y se podía apreciar que tenia mucha ganancia respecto al que puse como reemplazo en la caja donde estaba el averiado, a la misma potencia, a oido se percibía una diferencia de no menos 4 a 1

Claro, el parlante era ( digo era porque dejo de ser por culpa de mi gato... ) de 8w y cuando dispones de esa potencia como nominal en un bafle, mejor que este sea rendidor o de lo contrario cualquier ruido ambiente te lo tapa.

Conclusión, yo sigo insistiendo, tienen sentido parlantes de 250 USD para aplicar 3 watts?
En transmisión sin tiene sentido una buena antena porque un Handy tal vez no llega a mas de 15W, por lo general 5W, e intercalar un lineal no siempre es posible.

Pero en audio, donde tenés potencias de todos los tamaños... no se, lo que si se, es que hay parlantes de muy buena calidad y parlantes baratos de marcas que fueron icono de la industria y hoy son chatarras como puede ser un Jahro, al menos los que compre por ML unos de 10" los tuve que devolver, y esta vez volví a comprar y ya van a devolución, son un desastre total.

Estaria bueno leer las experiencias u opiniones de alguien mas, lo mio es subjetivo, y no pretende desacreditar ni criticar a las practicas, y /o elecciones de los demas.

Saludos cordiales,
y gracias por leer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Conclusión, yo sigo insistiendo, tienen sentido parlantes de 250 USD para aplicar 3 watts?


En condiciones de escucha normales (volumen medio-bajo), en salas "normales" de un hogar (20 m^2 o más) y a distancia de escucha convencionales (tipo 2.5 mts) esos 3 watts aplicados a cualquier parlante bastan y sobran para estar bastante cómodos.
Y si el precio del parlante lo vale (tecnicamente hablando) entonces será una buena solución. Claro que ese "lo vale" tiene apreciaciones técnicas y económicas que son muy individuales, asi que como de costumbre "si lo podés pagar metele pa delante, y si no podés, seguí buscando una solución en el contexto de tu presupuesto.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

A veces... pasa, no se si a todos, pero a mi si, que podes pagarlo pero preferís buscar una solución en el contexto de otras posibilidades, en mi caso el presupuesto no es un problema, tengo una pyme importadora, puedo traerme lo que me guste, y a veces me hace mas feliz algo usado que algo nuevo. 

Esto de los 3w x canal es un desafio, a ver cuanto se logra con menos, en Radioaficion, se hacian concursos a ver quien comunicaba mas lejos con menos potencia... es como que un fiat 600 corra en las picadas contra un falcon.. desafíos y esta bueno eso.

Yo prefiero un V8, o equipos de cierta potencia para no estar limitado a baja potencia, pero son gustos, alguna vez me dijeron con lo que te gastas yendo de tigre a escobar en ses auto comes una semana, jaja, bueno, pensé... vos come que yo ando en un impala 58... 

Justamente estoy armando un sistema de sonido para escuchar con mal sonido jaja, no, que no se mal interprete, tengo discos de pasta, y estoy armando un sistema que reproduzca bien, sin apartarme de lo que son componentes vintage, veamos que sale, mientras tanto terminando una electrola, y viendo que hago con la vieja caja Karlson, a la que ya le termine la modificación para la parte de arriba, cuando la instale, cuento que resulto...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> tengo una pyme importadora, puedo traerme lo que me guste, y a veces me hace mas feliz algo usado que algo nuevo.


Pues eso es fabuloso!!!     
Traé entonces los mejores parlantes que puedas conseguir (leé los temas de @juanfilas que hay parvas de info de 1° nivel) por que aunque el precio sea alto vas a lograr la mejor perfomance posible.


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...leé los temas de @juanfilas que hay parvas de info de 1° nivel....



Gracias por la recomendación, voy a leer, a ver que encuentro como para tener en lista algo para hacer durante el invierno.


----------



## ivanutn

Marcelo Guerra dijo:


> Conclusión, yo sigo insistiendo, tienen sentido parlantes de 250 USD para aplicar 3 watts?



Hola Marcelo. No veo porque no. Depende del caso. En este, los FX120 no se bancan mucho más de 10W. Por otro lado, las cajas están ubicadas a una altura media (estando sentado te apuntan a la cabeza) y la habitación es chica. Lo más lejos que podes estar son menos de 3m. Escuchando fuerte no se puede hablar, y al nivel normal de escucha (para un edificio) me sobra potencia. Tengo 2 amplificadores a valvulas. Uno de 3w por canal y otro que con suerte pasa el Watt.

Antes siempre apuntaba a parlantes grandes y a altas potencias, 3 dígitos por canal. Hoy veo que con 1 digito estoy más que sobrado. Los Fostex andan bien con poca potencia. Y el par de cajas que ha quedado por momentos de mis viejos no tiene ningún inconveniente con pocos Watts. Pase de 50w por canal a poco más de 1w por canal (6em7).

En mi experiencia tiene mucha lógica lo que dicen, que el primer watt es el más importante. 

Mientras se pueda, hay que experimentar y ver los resultados. Arme el amplificador con 6em7 previendo adaptarlo a amplificador de auriculares, pero no fue necesario. Una cosa son los números y otra experimentar en carne y hueso.

Saludos


----------



## Marcelo Guerra

Buen dia! mientras desayuno... aqui voy.

Espero no haberte ofendido con mi cuestionamiento inicial, si fue así mis disculpas.
En realidad no es que sean tan caros, un parlante puede ser mas caro, es cierto, pero en todo esto a veces prima lo subjetivo.
Yo también creo de manera subjetiva que un parlante de 10W mas de 100 USD, es un despropósito, pero es mi criterio según mis fundamentos y no constituye una critica hacia quien fundamente y piense distinto.



ivanutn dijo:


> Una cosa son los números y otra experimentar en carne y hueso.


Coincido en esto, pero aun así creo que la experiencia en carne y hueso es a partir de los números, pues sin ellos no sabrias que parlante elegir no que dimensiones de caja necesitas. En ese punto no habrías podido deducir si un fostex o un espantos Jahro.

Ya que comentas sobre valvulares, 6em5, 6em7, son lamparas de deflexión vertical en televisores, se la bancan, pero no le pidas mucho, la distorsión suele ser alta, y el sonido cálido ese que le atribuyen es el efecto de sus armónicos naturales, mas alla de eso, no tienen nada especial ni son el grial de la electrónica. Si es por gusto, y para tener un espécimen raro, y bueno, tiene mas sentido, ahi comparto, yo junto (no colecciono) radios.


Que todos tengan un gran dia!
Saludos.


----------



## Kebra

Bueno, cuando creía que había visto todo, me encontré con ésto:









						Tienda online de woodo
					

¡Esta es la tienda online de woodo! Producimos de manera artesanal amplificadores de sonido para celulares en maderas nativas.




					woodo.com.ar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Le da sonido amaderado  Stradivarius !


----------



## hellfire4

Parece ser un portacelulares que quieren hacer creer a la gente que anda también como amplificador de sonidos


----------



## albersan

Yo me quedo con la trompetilla de toda la vida, a mí me va muy bien  y no necesita batería de litio.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Lo siento, no puedo aguantarme... ¡Madera de Rabo....!!!! 

Ya, ya se me ha pasado.. 

Y mi sobrina se reía cuando usaba mi amplificador de móvil (lata de guisantes) patentado que clarifica los graves..


----------



## Sinteresado

A vecesiempre me dió mucha gracia ver las propagandas en las tiendas de musica, donde con carteles enormes hacían saber la potencia del equipo: 6500watts!!!


nicsaru dijo:


> jaja!
> Jamas supe en que basaban esa falacia, pero siempre me dio mucha risa.. (claro con un poco de pena por la desinfomacion general, al dejar que pasen cosas asi)


A veces eran radios casete pequeñas y casi se doblaban para el peso de la etiqueta qué decía 300 watts pmpo.


----------



## unmonje

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, cuando creía que había visto todo, me encontré con ésto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tienda online de woodo
> 
> 
> ¡Esta es la tienda online de woodo! Producimos de manera artesanal amplificadores de sonido para celulares en maderas nativas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woodo.com.ar


El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio es el que DEBÍA *parar* esas estafas, antes de habilitar su comercialización ó limitarlo al apelativo de : *Enfoque pasivo de audio y Soporte. *
De manera que resulte un producto mas honesto. En tanto no desdeño su utilidad.
Me reí mucho con el agregado de => *15% de descuento a partir de 2 unidades.  *


----------



## hellfire4

unmonje dijo:


> El Ministerio de Industria y Comercio es el que DEBÍA *parar* esas estafas, antes de habilitar su comercialización ó limitarlo al apelativo de : *Enfoque pasivo de audio y Soporte. *
> De manera que resulte un producto mas honesto. En tanto no desdeño su utilidad.
> Me reí mucho con el agregado de => *15% de descuento a partir de 2 unidades.  *


Hecha la ley, hecha la trampa, y lo tienen bien estudiado.

Las multas que se pueden comer por publicidad fraudulenta suelen ser meros vueltos encima para ellos. Se vio incluso en los famosos LLAME YA, que las pagaban como si nada tras haber cazado a innumerables giles.


----------



## Fogonazo

​


----------



## malesi

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286427​



Yo las tengo expuestas también, pero con Heavy metal, pero en el momento que la expongo me la bebo.
Doy fe que con 1 segundo ya están buenísimas


----------



## Lord Chango

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286427​


Me gustaría saber cómo llegaron al número "26" en los días. ¿Porqué no 25 o 27?  

Además. si es 24/7, debería ser o 21, o 28.

En fin, mientras haya mercado, esas cosas existen.


----------



## capitanp

Y por donde se toma entonces?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Creo que hay que comerse el vinilo y poner la botella en el tocata..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se toma en silencio ... nada de BERP.


----------



## J2C

Lord Chango dijo:


> ...
> 
> En fin, mientras haya mercado, esas cosas existen.



Lord oshte dice mercado de bol U 2 ????,  mis disculpas por la palabrota




.


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Creo que hay que comerse el vinilo y poner la botella en el tocata..




Mientras no sea sentars  sobre el pico de la tabolle, dale que vaaaaaaaa !!!!!


----------



## Lord Chango

J2C dijo:


> Lord oshte dice mercado de bol U 2 ????,  mis disculpas por la palabrota



Si me tengo que poner fino, seguro me meto en controversias, así que me quedo calladito.


Pero como en todo, el problema no es el que "vende", sino el que "compra".


----------



## J2C

Lord Chango dijo:


> ......
> 
> Pero como en todo, el problema no es el que "vende", sino el que "compra".



Lord por eso dije de ese Mercado, cada día mas grande pero se  creen Super Genios !!!! gracias a TuCaño !!!!


----------



## tiovik

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286427​


Quiero una lager tratada con 30 días de heavy metal a máximo volumen...

#BusquenseUnLaburoHonesto


----------



## unmonje

Un Borgoña bien caliente solo 10 minutos   De paso probas si tu equipo explota o se la banca


----------



## DJ T3

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 286427​


Eso fue un recital exclusivo... Solo asistieron 14.084 botellas...


----------



## indemornin

Como publicar un articulo, nivel Dios, es un maestro !!!!

Descripción​Par de Baffles Brel & Höven Soprano de la colección Audiophile
Un tres vías en serio. Con total separación entre graves, medios y agudos para lograr máxima definición en cada grupo instrumental, cada vía presenta su propia bornera y divisor individual (tricableado)
Cada parlante con su gabinete propio (woofer al costado tipo subwoofer), medios con gabinete separado y el tweeter aislado del resto, cada parlante especial para cada frecuencia, (woofer 7” long throw, Mid H range de 4” CEO y Tweeter de ¾” titanio y Prism). Todo individualizado
Y lo más importante el divisor de frecuencias, el circuito interno que es el corazón de un baffle, divide totalmente el espectro en las mejores zonas de cruce (250 y 4000 Hz) para que la separación de instrumentos, voces y orquesta sea la mayor posible, logrando un sonido refinado que discrimine por separado los distintos matices y especialidad de cada grupo instrumental, y la acústica del lugar también
Además con el tratamiento acústico en el frente del baffle (en tweeter rodeado de foam absorbente) logra excepcional imagen estéreo
Componentes de Francia, Inglaterra, Japón y Alemania
Quizá el único baffle a este nivel de precios que emplea tan buenos materiales en las partes claves
Todos de calidad “audiófilo” (casi Hi End), capacitor ELNA “SILMIC ii” (Silk Fiber audio CAP) de Japón de 50W para los medios, By pass de polipropileno de Alemania en agudos
Tweeter Audax de Francia y cables BLACK Rhodium de Inglaterra en agudos
Todo para obtener la máxima definición
Todo soldado con soldadura Ag, con plata al 4%
Con este nivel y excelencia de materiales y detalles first class refinadísimos, la transparencia y vida del sonido lo asombrará. Casi seguro nunca escuchó su música o películas con este nivel de riqueza, presencia y “grandeur”
5” midrange CEO de excepcional presencia
Con el cono de ceramioxide (revestimiento de cerámica de ambos lados) es un parlante especial para voces y fundamentales de instrumentos musicales, diseñado para la línea Audiophile y que ahora por primera vez empleamos en un tres vías accesible
En su propio gabinete aislado y revestido de material acústico (lana de basalto 120) cubre todos los medios (250 a 5000 Hz ) con absoluta autoridad y refinada presencia
Prism Tweeter titanium Ferro Fluido : fabricado en Francia por Audax , una de los fabricantes más avanzados tecnológicamente de Europa
Este tweeter esta “Upgraded” (mejorado por nosotros con un mejor corrector de fase (en forma de prisma, enfrentado al domo titanizado) que guía los agudos altos, extendiendo la presencia mucho más allá de lo audible (35000Hz) y en casi cualquier ángulo de escucha
Eminentemente suave y dulce (porque no tiene resonancias) es definido y detallado (porque es “rápido en trascientes) emplea ferrofuido (liquido magnético en las bobina móvil) para maximizar la potencia y dinámica
Woofer lateral con graves casi ultra sónicos
De 7” fabricado por Sharp, presenta doble imán y una gran bobina móvil con una frecuencia de resonancia de casi 30 Hz, es como un subwoofer para Home Cinema, con muy buen golpe y extensión.
Es el mismo parlante que empleados en nuestro subwoofer “Monitor SW”
Gabinete estilizado y brillante de MDF (material fibra de madera altamente amortiguado) reforzado realizado a mano totalmente por nosotros, es reflector de graves (posterior tubo de sintonía) con el wooffer al costado para máxima separación de graves emplea material acústico de lana de basalto 120 interna para Máximo amortiguamiento de graves
Está revestido exteriormente en lamina “piano Black” tipo laqueado en negro o blanco (a elección)
Colores opcionales: rojo, espejo o azul
Divisor interno super elaborado (por Willy Pastrana)
Como el parlante de medios está por arriba del tweeter (para alinearlo acústicamente de manera que llegue el sonido de ambos al mismo tiempo al oído) requiere un divisor X over de extrema calidad de materiales y un diseño muy complejo y elaborado de 3 vías ZPE
Willy Pastrana eligió el 6db/oct con redes de Zobel y by-pass en medíos y agudos, tricableado y los 3 vías separadas físicamente, uno de los pocos que no presenta interacción entre las tres secciones.
Capacitores de polipropileno y SILMIC, by pass de Alemania, cables de Inglaterra calidad audiofilo.

Especificaciones excepcionales “Soprano”
Respuesta: 33 a 35 KHz ± 3db
Potencia máxima: 150Watts RMS (con música) protección electrónica de agudos)
Impedancia: 8 ohms (6 ohms / oct con Zobel y by pass
Controles de agudos de 3 posiciones (Normal, +3db, -3db)
Tricableado: 3 borneras separadas
Acústica: interior lana de basalto 120, Exterior: Foam acústico absorbente rodeando al tweeter y separando del medios (evita reflexiones del gabinete y parte del ambiente de escucha).
Par apareado simétrico especular (uno izquierdo y otro derecho). Con GARANTIA WP.

US$ 1700 precio actualizado Bs As Argentina 12/11/2022


----------



## fabioosorio

No era tan bueno el tuiter, que tuvo que mejorarlo el carpintero que armó la caja...


----------



## DJ T3

indemornin dijo:


> Como publicar un articulo, nivel Dios, es un maestro !!!!


En serio, me iba imaginando (mas allá de la atrosidades que decía), una cosa poderosa, hermosa tanto estética como auditivamente, con un acabado ultra premium, y al ver...


----------



## tinchowr

DJ T3 dijo:


> En serio, me iba imaginando (mas allá de la atrosidades que decía), una cosa poderosa, hermosa tanto estética como auditivamente, con un acabado ultra premium, y al ver...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 291814


Estuve en la misma, me esperaba mínimo algo como unos focal aria, y termino siendo unos noganet. Que tiene hecho el pobre tweeter? Parece que lo agarraron los pibes como arco de futbol


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

tinchowr dijo:


> Que tiene hecho el pobre tweeter?


Está rodeado por una morcilla...así se puede sentir el sabor del sonido...


----------



## EdgardoCas

Pastrana, un chanta de aquellos...


----------



## hellfire4

Si me permiten, a menudo es lo que asocio a los vendedores de humo/espejitos de colores, etc


----------

